# MANCHESTER | Public Transport



## dwdwone

Pretty impressive. Is there no underground section? I know here in Dallas they are going to have to build one because of the increased traffic in the downton section due o expansion with the new lines.


----------



## dwdwone

hgjgj said:


> http://shituf.info/ref.php?id=101
> http://prasim.uni.cc/ref.php?id=764


Mah zeh al harakevet b'Manchester?


----------



## hoosier

It's about time. 'Tis a shame that the UK's rail transit networks lag so far behind continental Europe's.


----------



## Cherguevara

It is. Manchester has been producing proposals for transit systems for most of the past 100 years but none of them even broke ground before Metrolink. I suppose that's a function of the city's relative decline from one of the most important economic regions in the world to, well, not being a particularly important economic region.

The good thing about Metrolink, while it may not be the most extensive or prestigious system in the world is that it operates at a profit. This combined with the relative cheapness of light rail makes it a much more viable investment than other systems. Hopefully this means it can keep growing after this expansion.


----------



## andysimo123

We now have 5 new trams as of Friday. Which are under testing on the Bury Line.
Thanks to metman123 for the pic









and heres number 5 on the back of a truck.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/a-l-e-s/4041928511/in/photostream/

You'll have to click the link. I can't hotlink the image for some daft reason.

For more updates visit this the forum link....
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944


----------



## metsfan

Impressive expansion plan.

- A


----------



## future.architect

*MANCHESTER | Metrolink*

*Introduction*
The railway age began in Manchester. The Manchester and Liverpool railway opened in 1830 and was the first steam powered passenger railway in the world.

At its peak, Manchesters rail network concisted of four major stations and lines to all parts of the country.

By the 1980's only two of these stations (Piccadilly and Victoria) where still operational. Located 1.5 km away from each other, the first proposed scheme to link them directly was the 'Picc Vicc tunnel' which was an underground railway. This was canceled due to escalating costs, Manchesters geology is difficult to tunnel through. 

In 1984 the first proposals for a modern tram system where made. Like almost all UK cities (apart from blackpool), Manchester had closed its tram system by the 1950's. The new system would be the first modern tram system in the UK. 

By 1987 the proposal had evolved to resemble the network as it is today. It was decided to convert the Altrincham to Manchetester line in the south and the Bury (pronounced Berry) to Manchester line in the north. The Bury line had unique and non-standard electrification infrastructure and trains which need replacing. The Altrincham line was chosen due to its falling passenger numbers. Both lines would be joined by a street running section in the city centre. The main rail stations would be linked by the city centre line, fullfilling the role of the Picc-Vic tunnel.

Construction work began in 1990 with the network opening in 1992.









A tram running on the street in the city centre. The building in the background was central station. It closed in 1969 and is now used as a conference/exhibition centre.

The first expansion of Metrolink opened in the 2001. Phase 2, known as the Eccles Line is a 4km extension to the west, passing through Manchesters regenerated docklands.









One of 6 new trams crossing the Manchester ship canal on the Eccles line


*Recent Developments*
Eccles was never supposed to be the final destination for Metrolink. The 'Big Bang project was first reveled in the late 1990's. It envisioned a line to Oldham and Rochdale in the north reusing a dissused rail line and converting a heavy rail line to Metrolink. To the East, there would be an extension to Ashton-Under-Lyne, Passing the main site of the 2002 comonwealth games. To the south there would be an extension to the suburb of Chorlton, here the line would branch into two with one supr ending at Manchester airport and on going to stockport. The funding for these lines, known as 'phase 3' took longer to organise. In 2003, the government withdrew its promise of money as the costs had doubled. This lead to a high profile campain to re start the projects. By 2004 the project was back on track, but in a sligtly smaler form. The extension to Stockport was dropped altogeher and the scheme was split into two parts: phase 3a and phase 3b. Phase 3a was authorised but 3b needed more funding in order to be built. 









Map of the 3 phases

Currently, all the phase 3a lines are under construction. The funding for phase 3b was agreed earlier this year. Work on phase 3b is expected to start in 2010.

Gallery of current developments









One of the 40 new trams, ordered for the expansion projects being tested in the city centre. At least 6 have been delivered since the summer. They are due to begin taking passengers from mid December 2009 (this week! :banana

Over the summer, all of the track in the city centre was ripped up and rebuilt. It had been badly instaled when the system was built. Its poor state contributed to a number of de railments. When the city centre was closed, 2 stops where completely rebuilt and enlarged. The new brand identity was applied to all the city centre stops.



















Metrolink are in the process of replacing all of the existing unreliable and antiquated ticket machines with new ones which can take credit cards.










Durning august, the Altricham line was closed to enable the overhead lines to be replaced. This was also used as an oportunity to improve the stations and change them to the new style and to insert the junctions for the new depot into the line. The new depot is being built between the Old Trafford and Trafford Bar stops. This was the new depot last week:
















An Altrincham line station in the new style

Work on the phase 3 lines is progressing well.



















First rails being laid on the Ashton line









due to open fully in 2012









The Chorlton/Didsbury/Airport/Stockport line in september. This line closed to passangers in 1967 and closed to freight in 1989









It is due to open as Metrolink in mid spring 2011










The Media City line is a 400 metre long spur of the Eccles line, built to serve a new media quarter under construction in Manchesters former docks. It will open in the summer of 2010

















The new trams will also be used to improve the service on the existing lines

When the phase 3 project is complete the network will look like this.








A second route accross the city centre will be provided to add extra redundancy to the service. This will open in 2016.

*After Phase 3*
There are a number of projects intended to be completed after phase 3 inluding the route to Stockport. It is hoped that the new funding model will make it much easier for new lines to be built. 
These are exciting times for Manchester Metrolink. After years of cancelations and false starts, it is shocking to see new trams on the street and new lines being built.

Follow the progress:
Metrolink Construction 

General Metrolink Chat


----------



## Zim Flyer

Brilliant thread, thank you Future Architect.

This is such a great system and is a credit to the powers that be in Manchester that after many delays and cancellations it's finally happening.


----------



## MarkO

Great to have this thread live here and bravo to FA for an excellent opening post.

Even with just the first part of the construction complete (2012/13) this will mean *Manchester has the largest light rail network in the UK *(a huge achievement given all the broken promises of successive governments).

For anyone interested in the history of all this, plus lively discussions from fellow forummers on possible future extensions, whiz over to
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584932
and
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944


----------



## roobarb!

future.architect said:


> *Introduction*
> The railway age began in Manchester. The Manchester and Liverpool railway opened in 1830 and was the first steam powered passenger railway in the world.


I thought it was the Stockton & Darlington Railway? The first steam powered passenger service on S&DR began on 27 September 1825 and I believe it was this that contributed to the development of the Manchester to Liverpool line.


----------



## WatcherZero

Correct, first steam passenger service was S&D, first intercity service 5 years later was Manchester-Liverpool.


----------



## future.architect

roobarb! said:


> I thought it was the Stockton & Darlington Railway? The first steam powered passenger service on S&DR began on 27 September 1825 and I believe it was this that contributed to the development of the Manchester to Liverpool line.


The Liverpool and manchester railway was designed to carry passengers from the outset and was the first to have locomotives to pull the trains the majority of the way.

Anyway, this thread is about Metrolink.


----------



## Train Guard

roobarb! said:


> I thought it was the Stockton & Darlington Railway? The first steam powered passenger service on S&DR began on 27 September 1825 and I believe it was this that contributed to the development of the Manchester to Liverpool line.


Actually, that isn't the case. Although some passengers were carried on the opening day (in chaldron wagons and a wooden hut on wheels) the only locomotive hauled trains in the early years were coal trains. These coexisted rather uneasily with horse drawn traffic that paid a toll for the privilege of using the line (including a horse drawn passenger coach).

Nevertherless, the line was the inspiration for the Liverpool and Manchester Railway. The latter is considered the first modern railway because the passenger and goods trains were locomotive hauled (except for a short section at the Liverpool end where cable haulage was employed) and ran to a timetable.

Train Guard


----------



## Johnny de Rivative

Wonderful bright new thread at the dawning of a new era! It complements the very thoroughly researched one at lrta.org. , which covers the history in very great detail.

Here is a picture called "Tameside City Limits - at the Dawn of Metrolink in the East" :-










Now that the old bank has been demolished at the corner of Edge Lane to make way for Metrolink, a more panoramic view of the Pennines rises up in the distance, as you climb the hill out of Manchester.


----------



## Martin S

Great post future.architect. The last ten years have been very disappointing for those of us who have wanted to see an expansion of light rail networks in the UK. Hopefully, things will change and we have to congratulate Manchester for sticking to its vision.


----------



## CairnsTony

Wow, I didn't know so much progress had already been made on the 'Big Bang' expansion of the network. Great to get this update!


----------



## Joydivison82

The Metrolink is one of the things I am most proud of about Manchester. That said it is essential otherwise it will left be behind. Now all we need is a pure renewable energy source so the trams will keep running when the oil runs out.


----------



## unquipin

LOL I thought I read that somewhere before,.... didn't someone find loose wire connectors and chicken bones in their box.


----------



## city_thing

Is there any reason why there doesn't seem to be any plans to extend the Metrolink into Manchester's South East suburbs?

Is that area already well covered with rail lines and doesn't need the MetroLink?

Or are there just no plans as of yet?


----------



## future.architect

city_thing said:


> Is there any reason why there doesn't seem to be any plans to extend the Metrolink into Manchester's South East suburbs?
> 
> Is that area already well covered with rail lines and doesn't need the MetroLink?
> 
> Or are there just no plans as of yet?


The south east and the west of the city is faily well covered by heavy rail lines. However, there is talk of converting the line to Marple (in the south east) into a train-tram line. This may happen sooner rather than later as the governemnt seem to want to trail the concept of train-trams.


----------



## MarkO

city_thing said:


> Is there any reason why there doesn't seem to be any plans to extend the Metrolink into Manchester's South East suburbs?
> 
> Is that area already well covered with rail lines and doesn't need the MetroLink?
> 
> Or are there just no plans as of yet?


The biggest hole in any rail provision is inner South Manchester - coincidentally (or probably the cause of) the Oxford Road corridor being one of the most densely occupied bus routes in UK if not Europe.

There is now finally a provisional idea of running a future tram route down there towards Rusholme, Withington and to Didsbury (with maybe a section heading north via a new n-s city centre crossing into Salford - maybe as far as Bolton).

However this is only part of open discussions (mainly on SSC) of a potential Phase 4 - of which there is currently no official position on, and would, sadly, be quite a long time into the future, if ever.

:-(


----------



## mopc

Great, trams look a bit old fashioned compared to French ones but it's the utility that counts!


----------



## Cherguevara

city_thing said:


> Is there any reason why there doesn't seem to be any plans to extend the Metrolink into Manchester's South East suburbs?
> 
> Is that area already well covered with rail lines and doesn't need the MetroLink?
> 
> Or are there just no plans as of yet?


The main reason is that the GMPTE has decided to focus its efforts on developing branches off the existing core route. After this project is completed, other than a few relatively short extensions and branches that system will be complete.

As fut.arc says there are plans to convert some of the local rail commuter services around Manchester to tram-train operation, but these SE-NW services will take a lot of time to plan, finance and implement becuase a) tram-train services aren't currently allowed to run in the UK and b) it would require another street running cross city route which would be a relatively expensive and disruptive piece of infrastructure.


----------



## future.architect

Our new trams began the passenger carrying tests yesterday ahead of the official launch next week.




















courtesy of wingtips


----------



## Lucky Lukas

What will the tram routings be when all the extensions (and 2cc) have been built?


----------



## WingTips

mopc said:


> Great, trams look a bit old fashioned compared to French ones but it's the utility that counts!


Hope you like our new yellow trams, rode one few days ago in Passenger service for first time, and they are amazing.


----------



## spacepostman

city_thing said:


> Is there any reason why there doesn't seem to be any plans to extend the Metrolink into Manchester's South East suburbs?


There used to be lots more passenger rail lines through the South East Manchester suburbs (such as the Fallowfield loop) some of which has been preserved or us being used as a cycle route but most of the stations are now gone or sold off (such as Fallowfield or Levenshulme South). I very much doubt any of them will ever reopen for light-rail but you never know.

The Metrolink extension to Stockport via Didsbury will remedy some of that as it will also cross a couple of the planned guided bus routes.


----------



## Johnny de Rivative

:


Lucky Lukas said:


> What will the tram routings be when all the extensions (and 2cc) have been built?


I guess you are talking about through workings across the city from one line to another?

If so, I asked this question to GMPTE at one of their exhibitions, but they were fairly non-committal, wanting to leave options open, perhaps.

It seems to be established, however, that Shaw/Rochdale will go through to Chorlton/East Didsbury, eventually via 2CC when built. Mention has also been made in the past of Rochdale - Airport, although Airport would need a 6 minute headway of its own, in addition to E Dids, presumably giving a joint 3 minute headway between St Werburgh's Road and Mcr. 

Rochdale-Airport would actually be a mammoth journey in tramway terms, especially via Oldham Centre, although I would love enjoying all the different environments it would go through. However, I wonder would anyone at Rochdale Smith St wanting the airport, go all the way through by tram, something like 1 1/2 hours? Or by faster trains involving at least 2 changes with luggage? Interesting to speculate, but I know which I would do.

Droylsden/Ashton services will present an end-on 6 minute headway at Piccadilly, potentially to all other lines, but GMPTE say they have not decided on through workings yet. Looking purely at the map, an obvious East-West axis could be created to the Eccles line, although this only presents a 12 minute headway to Piccadilly just now. However, if 'Line of Sight' working allows MediaCity services also to run into Manchester, this would increase to 6 mins jointly from Harbour City.

For now, my bet is that Droylsden trams will operate alternately to Bury and Alti, extending the 6 minute joint headway which already exists from those lines into Piccadilly. I guess those particular workings will always be needed, to provide the link between main line stations which was an original _raison d'etre _of Metrolink.

That leaves the Trafford line, if ever built - pure speculation about where that would work to, perhaps no further than Piccadilly or, perhaps more likely, less-crowded Victoria? Lots of exciting journeys to look forward to anyway, especially now its all starting to happen!!! :cheers:


----------



## MarkO

Johnny de Rivative said:


> :
> It seems to be established, however, that Shaw/Rochdale will go through to Chorlton/East Didsbury, eventually via 2CC when built....... Lots of exciting journeys to look forward to anyway, especially now its all starting to happen!!! :cheers


Brilliantly explained Mr de Rivative (and great username btw) but I'm still wondering how they will show these (or any other) routings on a future map - service numbers? Colours? Would be interesting to know their thinking.

Here's a map I prepared ages ago with the help of Robin Woods at Communicarta (we know now that not all the routings shown here are likely but I place it here for people to talk about the best way of delineating each service....)


----------



## Cherguevara

Mark I'd love to see a version of your map with all the routes that should be built in the next few years (Airport, Oldham and Rochdale town centres, Didsbury, Ashton, 2nd City Crossing) and then one with all the proposed routes on as well (Trafford, Stockport, Marple tram-train).

When Phase 3 lines are completed there will be three city centre routes: Picc-Vic, Vic-GMex and GMex-Picc each of which can take about 20 trams an hour maximum. The preference of the peope running Metrolink has always seemed to be to make sure that each route has a connection to Piccadilly Station to allow integrated journeys between rail and Metrolink. However this means splitting the services serving each line as not everything can go via Piccadilly as there isn't track capacity. If we divide half the trams from each route at the point of the triangle they approach (so half that go to Picc and half don't) from we'd get something like the following service pattern.

*Picc-Vic (Total 10 trams hr)*

Bury-Ashton -5 trams/hr
Rochdale-Picc - 5 trams/hr

*Picc-GMex (Total 20 trams/hr)*

Alty - Ashton - 5 trams/hr
Didsbury - Picc - 5 trams/hr
Airport - Picc - 5 trams/hr
Mediacity - Picc - 5 trams/hr

*Vic-GMex (Total 20 trams/hr)*

Bury - Alty - 5 trams/hr
Shaw - Didsbury - 5 trams/hr
Airport to Vic - 5 trams/hr
Eccles to Vic - 5 trams/hr

Whether Picc can take 30 trams an hour is open to question, and it might be better to provide a turnback for some Picc terminating services further east (at Sport City) to improve reliability. A similar facility might be provided at Queen's Road and Central Park to reduce the pressure of trams turning back at Victoria. The Trafford line would provide a further 5 trams/hr from the south of the city which would be problematic unless it's joined to the Eccles route as a loop and uses the same paths on the GMex-Vic route through town. The Stockport extension would simply be joined onto the Didsbury line, using the same paths through the city centre. The proposed Marple tram-train could be linked into some of the Picc terminators without needing extra paths leaving the following city centre service patterns.

*Picc-Vic (Total 10 trams hr)*

Bury-Ashton -5 trams/hr
Rochdale-Marple - 5 trams/hr

*Picc-GMex (Total 20 trams/hr)*

Alty - Ashton - 5 trams/hr
Didsbury - Sport City - 5 trams/hr
Airport - Sport City - 5 trams/hr
Mediacity - Marple - 5 trams/hr

*Vic-GMex (Total 20 trams/hr)*

Bury - Alty - 5 trams/hr
Shaw - Stockport - 5 trams/hr
Airport to Queen's Road - 5 trams/hr
Eccles/Traffor Loop to Central Park - 5 trams/hr

After that it all falls apart a bit.


----------



## markydeedrop

MarkO - your map pretty much sums up how I've been led to believe the new system will eventually run. I'm sure they will be some tweaking along the way, but you've done a good job at explaining the core routes for the newbies on here.

Infact, maybe at some point you could update the map to include the Chorlton/East Discbury and Droylsden/Ashton extensions. Both of these additions seem to be fully funded and should come to fruition in the near future.


----------



## MarkO

Wow! Cheers guys!

That is an outstandingly clear and useful list Che. :cheers:

Yeah, Marky, I do need to have a look at refining it with the 3b sections and latest thoughts on where all the services will run. Will get on to the wonderful Robin next year and see if can help us out.

Thanks for your thoughts and lets make sure we all get the very best map for what is gonna be the UKs biggest light rail system 

And obviously we'll put the correct name at Pollard St - unless GMPTE get Matt Lucas to open the station????!!! ;-)


----------



## future.architect

*New Trams*

The first of the new Bombardier M5000 trams was delivered in July. The preliminary tranche of 8 has now been delivered and will be used to improve the service on the existing lines, a further 32 will be delivered for the 3 new lines.

The first of the new trams officaly entred service on the 21st of December.






local news report (unfortionately contains some factual inaccuracies)









only tram 3003 is officaly in service. (as the name suggests, it was the third to be delivered)









the bald man in the centre is Phil Purdy, the Australian brought in from Melborne to run the system and manage the expansion projects. The member of staff is wearing the new uniform, which i think looks much more professional.









at least we know that the new trams work well in cold weather and snow, harldly surprising because they are a variant of trams in use in Cologne, Germany.









the other 7 new trams are expected to be introduced soon. they are a welcome and long overdue addition to Manchesters streets. Metrolink has suffered from being 'built on the cheap' and underfunding since it opened 16 years ago.


----------



## MarkO

future.architect said:


> Metrolink has suffered from being 'built on the cheap' and underfunding since it opened 16 years ago.


As usual FA is completely correct here.

For our international observers, public transport in the UK - especially urban rail provision outside the capital - can be summed up like this: Third World

The balance of investment in Britain's major provincial conurbations compared to that spent in London is absurd.

While *no one denies London needs first class class transport,* our gripe is that so little has been spent in the other big cities that they have fallen disastrously behind similar sized, non-capital cities in virtually every other country in the developed world.

So you have the situation like this (showing number of stations or stops for each mode):


........URBAN AREA....................POPULATION...METRO......TRAM.....BUILDING

Greater London.................7,512,400.......306..........39........5
Greater Manchester...........2,568,600.......0.............37........27
Birmingham/West Midlands.2,619,500.......0.............23........0
Leeds/West Yorkshire.........2,198,800......0..............0.........0
'Greater Glasgow'..............1,199,629......15.............0.........0
Liverpool/Merseyside.........1,360,400......0...............0.........0
Sheffield/West Yorkshire....1,305,900......0...............48.......0
Newcastle/Tyneside...........1,093,882......60.............0.........0
Edinburgh Urban................772,400........0..............0..........21
'Greater Nottingham'..........666,358........0..............23.........0

Just to reiterate before some bright spark jumps in and says how important London is as the capital city etc..._yes, we know!_ No-one is saying London should not have what its got _and more_ - but the table simply goes to show how much else is needed in the other centres of population. 

Though they will never get an 'equivilant' system to London, they SHOULD ALL have more trams and the biggest conurbations like Manch, Brum, Leeds, Liverpool could probably all easily accomodate at least one or two full metro lines.

I won't embarrass Britain any further by posting a table of France, Spain, Germany and even Italy's provincial cities coz it's been done before and everyone knows how much better served they are than the British ones. Suffice to say to UK: GET ON WITH IT!!!:lol:


----------



## city_thing

A Melbournian is running the show?

Did he used to have a position here with Yarra Trams or something?


----------



## Gareth

Well, Liverpool does have Merseyrail, which is definately metro-like, although its coverage is not nearly as good as it should be, especially in the inner areas.


----------



## Dan78

MarkO said:


> As usual FA is completely correct here.
> 
> For our international observers, public transport in the UK - especially urban rail provision outside the capital - can be summed up like this: Third World
> 
> The balance of investment in Britain's major provincial conurbations compared to that spent in London is absurd.
> 
> While *no one denies London needs first class class transport,* our gripe is that so little has been spent in the other big cities that they have fallen disastrously behind similar sized, non-capital cities in virtually every other country in the developed world.
> 
> .....
> 
> I won't embarrass Britain any further by posting a table of France, Spain, Germany and even Italy's provincial cities coz it's been done before and everyone knows how much better served they are than the British ones. Suffice to say to UK: GET ON WITH IT!!!:lol:


Is there some anti-Metro (or broader anti-rail) contingent in the U.K. outside of London? A lot of continental European cities with populations smaller than Manchester, Birmingham, Sheffield and Leeds have metros or systems that might as well be metros (Dusseldorf, Duisburg, Bohcum, most Rhineland cities in Germany). Is there some odd aversion to underground construction? Pretty strange, coming from the country that gave us the Underground in the first place. Manchester, especially, seems it would be better served by an underground line, as does Liverpool from what I've seen.

Also, I thought I saw an article somewhere about a possible "east side" extension of the Glasgow subway. Is anything still going on with this? I thought that Manchester and Liverpool had existing tunnels that were going to be converted to light rail use? Has this plan been scuttled? Or maybe I was misinformed.

Based on recent construction news, the U.K. seems to think that street-running tramways are the only feasible way to go for rail public transport in it's cities (excepting Leeds, which gets nothing). Of course, this is better than most of North American cities, which get infrequent bus service or nothing at all.

Here in the U.S., we seem to have a problem with everything being done on the cheap; cities that should have metros get tram networks or a streetcar or monorail circulator, those that should have tram networks get "BRT", and at the bottom of the barrel those that should have buses get nothing. We also have a culture that is at best lukewarm and at worst hostile to all public transit. So our politicians build inadequate systems because they can do it for a lower cost than a metro. For example, Seattle (pop. 580,000) recently got a one-line light rail metro, a city of it's size and density should have got a full metro system like Atlanta or Baltimore.

Maybe it's a cultural issue... Europeans seem more willing to invest in public transport than Americans, Canadians and Britons.


----------



## future.architect

Dan78 said:


> Maybe it's a cultural issue... Europeans seem more willing to invest in public transport than Americans, Canadians and Britons.


You are spot on. In this country tax is a dirty word and people think they _need_ a car to drive aboslutely everywhere. The only exception is london which has a transport system light years ahead of anywhere else in the coutry and the density and congestion make it unfeesable to drive in the city centre anyway.

Another thing about the UK is that outside london, the density of the cities is lower than you mighy find in mainland europe. Barcelona for example has 10 underground metro lines and two tam lines with a population of 2.5 million, the same as Manchester. but Barcelona is a very compact city. most people live in apartments in the centre of the city. Most people in Manchester live in low density suburbs.

I think Manchester could support a few underground lines. Maybe 3 or 4 but i cant see this happening any time soon.


----------



## CairnsTony

Dan78 said:


> Maybe it's a cultural issue... Europeans seem more willing to invest in public transport than Americans, Canadians and Britons.


Or Australians... Actually, maybe it's just a malaise of the English speaking world! I'm generalising of course.:lol:

Cairns (pop: 140K and rapidly growing) has no urban rail system whatsoever; no trams and a rather paltry bus system. We have a train station that connects us to the rest of Aus with three trains a week!

Our MP is virulently anti-public transport despite the fact the Cairns' linear layout would be ideal for a single light rail or tram line covering about two thirds of the city running north-south.

You don't realise how much you appreciate Britain's public transport until you no longer have that level of service, even though it could be better...


----------



## Caiman

Old and new...



Local Lad said:


> Another nice shot by 47118 on Flickr
> 
> 2003 and 3003 on the Eccles line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/47118s-pixs/4203457613/


----------



## Rail_Serbia

Dan78 said:


> Is there some anti-Metro (or broader anti-rail) contingent in the U.K. outside of London? A lot of continental European cities with populations smaller than Manchester, Birmingham, Sheffield and Leeds have metros or systems that might as well be metros (Dusseldorf, Duisburg, Bohcum, most Rhineland cities in Germany). Is there some odd aversion to underground construction? Pretty strange, coming from the country that gave us the Underground in the first place. Manchester, especially, seems it would be better served by an underground line, as does Liverpool from what I've seen.
> 
> Also, I thought I saw an article somewhere about a possible "east side" extension of the Glasgow subway. Is anything still going on with this? I thought that Manchester and Liverpool had existing tunnels that were going to be converted to light rail use? Has this plan been scuttled? Or maybe I was misinformed.
> 
> Based on recent construction news, *the U.K. seems to think that street-running tramways are the only feasible way to go for rail public transport in it's cities* (excepting Leeds, which gets nothing). Of course, this is better than most of North American cities, which get infrequent bus service or nothing at all.
> 
> Here in the U.S., we seem to have a problem with everything being done on the cheap; cities that should have metros get tram networks or a streetcar or monorail circulator, those that should have tram networks get "BRT", and at the bottom of the barrel those that should have buses get nothing. We also have a culture that is at best lukewarm and at worst hostile to all public transit. So our politicians build inadequate systems because they can do it for a lower cost than a metro. For example, Seattle (pop. 580,000) recently got a one-line light rail metro, a city of it's size and density should have got a full metro system like Atlanta or Baltimore.
> 
> Maybe it's a cultural issue... Europeans seem more willing to invest in public transport than Americans, Canadians and Britons.


What people expect from the public transport?
- Reliability
- High speed (compared with car or walk)
- Dense network (from evrywhere to evrywhere)
- Cheapness (more important where people are poor)
- Comfort (more importante where people are rich)
...
There are more factors, but look those systems through the those 5. If Manchester, or Seattle, or any big city with developed car culture builds subway, it would spend a lot of money for system with low ridership. It isn`t same like in Turkish or China cities with bus culture, (or former USSR cities with developed tramway and trolleybus) and rail systems have high ridership for the begining of exploatation.

It is good strategy to build first tramway, and make wide network, and then build tunnel sections. The most of cities in Germany made LRT like next level of quality of tramway. 

Dallas now have only 77km of network with 39 stops, with only 1 undergroun station. See:
http://www.urbanrail.net/am/dall/dallas.htm
But, they want to build new downtown underground section for 3rd and 4th line.


----------



## andysimo123

When you see a tram in Manchester don't think 'street-running tramway' 80% of it isn't. The pieces that are street running are the city centre and areas of the eccles line(they could increase speeds if they wanted to). Most of it runs on old railway lines at Metro speeds. Also don't forget, there is the standard network rail system as-well. This runs at speeds of between 70 or 125mph depending on where your heading for. Bolton, Stockport, Rochdale, Ashton Under-Lyne, etc


----------



## Chusanch

Are there any plans to extend the rails in the Inner City area? With all the extensions planned, it seems there will be a queue of trams on Cornbrook - Mosely Str - Victoria...


----------



## CairnsTony

Chusanch said:


> Are there any plans to extend the rails in the Inner City area? With all the extensions planned, it seems there will be a queue of trams on Cornbrook - Mosely Str - Victoria...


There's plans for a second city crossing.


----------



## Cherguevara

Chusanch said:


> Are there any plans to extend the rails in the Inner City area? With all the extensions planned, it seems there will be a queue of trams on Cornbrook - Mosely Str - Victoria...


The second city crossing is to deviate from the existing line down Mount Street, Cross Street and Corporation Street to join the existing line at Victoria, with two new stations at Albert Square and somewhere near the Royal Exchange. The existing viaduct which brings the track down to street level is to be widened to three tracks to support this development. The viaduct from Cornbrook to GMex can take many more services than currently use it, or will when the line of sight running is introduced and combined with the new cross city line will allow a greater number of services reliable access to the city centre.


----------



## Chusanch

Thanks for the info. That way, it looks as Mosely St will not be collapsed with trams waiting to load and unload.


----------



## markydeedrop

*New pictures taken today (31/12/09)*

Many more pictures posted today on the Metrolink threads within the Manchester part of SSC


----------



## WingTips

I have found these photographs of the first new tram being delivered last year, and the official first day of operation of new trams..

http://www.lrta.org/Manchester/mpgs/m5000/index.html


----------



## dexmex

Design of this trams are wierd :nuts:ugly compared to other European cityes older models looks better i think,but the system is very good i guess that for people is more important that is run well...


----------



## city_thing

^^ I think they're the same ones Adelaide uses.

Adelaide:



















They're ok. Hardly anything special.


----------



## tsov

The new Manchester Trams are part of the Bombardier Flexity Swift family. This is a large family with big exterior differences, but the Manchester version is the same as the Cologne K5000.
Adelaide has Flexity Classic, also from Bombardier, but not the same model.


----------



## Frodz

As said, the M5000 trams are closest to Cologne's K5000.



dexmex said:


> Design of this trams are wierd :nuts:ugly compared to other European cityes older models looks better i think,but the system is very good i guess that for people is more important that is run well...


It's true, they're not going to win any beauty contests. But considering Manchester's tram system already suffers bad overcrowding from demand which could well get worse with expansion, I'd rather they paid for cheaper but tried and tested reliable trams and hence get more trams for their money than just a couple of swanky ones. 

As you say, this whole expansion is a chance to get the system working to an international standard and more frequent, longer trams is a part of that.


----------



## future.architect

dexmex said:


> Design of this trams are wierd :nuts:ugly compared to other European cityes older models looks better i think,but the system is very good i guess that for people is more important that is run well...


manchesters new trams look great.

these are weird and ugly:


----------



## city_thing

^^ I love those trams, they're interesting and well designed. The new Manchester ones are just average. Nothing good, nothing bad, just generic and standard.

Still, as mentioned earlier, Manchester should concentrate on getting its transport network up to a world standard first and then they can start thinking about spending more money on trams with better aesthetics.


----------



## WingTips

I rode our new Manchester trams on the first day of operation..and I love them..granted the old trams are ugly and very unreliable, but the new ones are great.


----------



## Accura4Matalan

Metrolink trams have to contend with the fact that its platforms are the height of British Rail ones. This rules the vehicles out as being anywhere near as sleek as the low floor trams that we see in many european cities.


----------



## MattN

Indeed, presumably this was done as a cost-cutting measure to avoid rebuilding stations on the original Bury and Altrincham lines. Ironically it's probably becoming more of a false economy as the system expands/


----------



## Cherguevara

MattN said:


> Indeed, presumably this was done as a cost-cutting measure to avoid rebuilding stations on the original Bury and Altrincham lines. Ironically it's probably becoming more of a false economy as the system expands/


I've wondered about this. Presumably there's little difference in platform construction costs, but do high floor trams cost more to purchase?

The good thing about having a high floor system is that Metrolink can consider expansions using NR infrastructure through tram-trains. GMPTE have looked at quite a few routes that could be converted relatively easilly so Metrolink is able to reach many of those parts of the city it currently is unable to. However it's now a case of waiting to see if the Sheffield trial is a success before those plans can be progressed.


----------



## tsov

Judging the fact that some German cities are expanding there high-floor network, sometimes even at the cost of their "traditional" tram network (Stuttgart), I reckon that the financial aspect isn't a great factor.


----------



## WatcherZero

High floor trams are cheaper than low floor trams as they have simpler engineering, yes a lot of german citys are switching to high floor to provide compatability with traditional rail networks for tram-train interoperability.

Most of the underway and planned expansions are conversions of rail lines so its still value for money at the moment, High platforms do cost about 5-10 times low platforms but its one initial cost that last decades.


----------



## Cherguevara

WatcherZero said:


> High floor trams are cheaper than low floor trams as they have simpler engineering, yes a lot of german citys are switching to high floor to provide compatability with traditional rail networks for tram-train interoperability.
> 
> Most of the underway and planned expansions are conversions of rail lines so its still value for money at the moment, High platforms do cost about 5-10 times low platforms but its one initial cost that last decades.


Cheers Watcher. 

So what you loose in one way you gain in the other? It's good to know the system isn't hamstrung by a choice it was forced into.


----------



## Frodz

Also with a high platform system passengers waiting at a station are kept out of the path of pedestrians which no doubt is useful in the busy city centre. Can you imagine people waiting in the middle of market st for example at a low platform station?


----------



## XCH

I had a go at mocking up a 3B network/route map. I think this shows the latest thinking according to GMITA papers but comments more than welcome...












MarkO said:


> Wow! Cheers guys!
> 
> That is an outstandingly clear and useful list Che. :cheers:
> 
> Yeah, Marky, I do need to have a look at refining it with the 3b sections and latest thoughts on where all the services will run. Will get on to the wonderful Robin next year and see if can help us out.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts and lets make sure we all get the very best map for what is gonna be the UKs biggest light rail system
> 
> And obviously we'll put the correct name at Pollard St - unless GMPTE get Matt Lucas to open the station????!!! ;-)


----------



## WatcherZero

Brilliant work XCH.

When Abraham Moss and Queens road are built (now confirmed) Woodlands Road will close.
On the South Manchester line after Trafford Bar the confirmed named stops are: Firswood, Chorlton, St Werburgh's Road. Then after the turn south theirs a (still) unconfirmed stop Hough End before Barlow Moor Road.


----------



## MarkO

XCH said:


> I had a go at mocking up a 3B network/route map. I think this shows the latest thinking according to GMITA papers but comments more than welcome...



WOW! BRAVO XCH

That's the best one I've seen so far!!

Excellent - the thing I really love about your design is that you can get a real idea of how much a "network" of lines it will become. I think you deserve a prize for that!

Hey Watcher - think you have that all right there (Shame about Chorlton High, quite liked that, and St Werburgs Road sound kind of awkward and clunky for some inexplicable reason) also I thought they'd also decided on "New Islington" for "(Vicky) Pollard Street"??

This is the latest release of the 3b 'strip-map' from GMPTE:


----------



## MarkO

After having another closer inspection XCH I noticed you've done something that few others have achieved: you've managed to lose that faintly swastika-esque look that the official maps of the extensions have suffered from for over a decade!

I also like your line/numbering plan, personally i think it's the only sensible way forward (even if the trams are interchangeable, it's much more helpful to the passenger to have it set out like you have done.

May I respectfully suggest a few more pieces of fine tuning?:

* On the East Mancs line, have a go at placing the station names all horizontal - I just think it will be easier to read. You can take a trick from Beck and place them alternately above and below the line 

* On a purely aesthetic note, I might thicken the lines just a tad: just 20% thicker even. reason being when they run alongside each other it's easier for the eye to follow if they are weightier.

* Add a Line 4 terminus marker at Piccadilly

* Last thought: your line colours are pleasant tom look at but 1 & 2 are just a wee bit too similar in hue maybe? Perhaps go for a more orangey yellow and a more darker green? Just might help make them stand out from each other better. While you're at it you might even make Line 5 a tad darker blue, and Line 6 a bloodier red maybe?

Just a few thoughts!


----------



## XCH

Cheers guys for all your comments - all appreciated. Will amend it when I get a chance later. I definitely agree with the colours comment, I was struggling with the right combo.

I may try and do a version with the Trafford Centre line in, but from personal experience with Peel Holdings i think that line is a long shot without some public funds.


----------



## Cherguevara

XCH said:


> I had a go at mocking up a 3B network/route map. I think this shows the latest thinking according to GMITA papers but comments more than welcome...


Great map XCH, very interesting. The only comment I have would be that your Rochdale/Shaw-Airport/Didsbury lines probably aren't right. The PTE is planning 6 minute services to the Airport (I think) and Didsbury (I'm sure), so not all services from those lines will travel north of Victoria. Not quite sure how you'd make this clear on the map though.


----------



## city_thing

Manchester Airport's already served by trains isn't it? How frequent are they?

And is there really enough demand to extend the Metrolink out there? There's so many stops on that line too, I imagine it'd take quite a while to get into town. Will the train be offered as a 'premium service' (similar to the Heathrow Express) and the Metrolink offered as a cheaper but longer service (similar to the Piccadilly line)?


----------



## XCH

OK, here's my next go with all amendments as suggested. Unfortunately can't get a decent resolution version on photobucket but it gives you the idea - its designed with an A2 or A1 paper size, which would be appropriate for stop etc. You would obviously need a scaled down version for inside the trams themselves.


----------



## XCH

Does anyone know which stops will have interchange with rail and bus?


----------



## lightrail

city_thing said:


> Manchester Airport's already served by trains isn't it? How frequent are they?
> 
> And is there really enough demand to extend the Metrolink out there? There's so many stops on that line too, I imagine it'd take quite a while to get into town. Will the train be offered as a 'premium service' (similar to the Heathrow Express) and the Metrolink offered as a cheaper but longer service (similar to the Piccadilly line)?


Trains to Piccadilly run approximately every 10 minutes during the day (some are all stop and others run express) and take about 16 minutes. Trains also run to other parts of the UK, normally on a hourly or bi-hourly schedule - most extension of the Piccadilly trips.

The tram serves a different market - more local - and makes new connections. For example, you'd be able to travel by tram to Manchester Airport Stn then connect to a train go south from there, avoiding Stockport or Piccadilly.


----------



## Cherguevara

lightrail said:


> The tram serves a different market - more local - and makes new connections. For example, you'd be able to travel by tram to Manchester Airport Stn then connect to a train go south from there, avoiding Stockport or Piccadilly.


The main purpose of the Airport line is to link the deprived communities of Wythenshawe (an area dominated by social housing and high rates of unemployment) with the employment sites near the airport and in the city centre. The line is not expected to be as busy as some of the others, but is expected to provide the impetus for regeneration along the route.

XCH - I love the new version of the map, although I think you've got some of the service frequencies wrong. I can't imagine they'd run a tram only every 24 minutes on the Trafford Centre line, and I'm pretty sure Didsbury to Shaw will be every 12 minutes in the peak.

In terms of Bus/Rail interchanges I'm pretty sure that Sale, Central Park, West Didsbury and Wythenshawe Town Centre will be bus interchanges and that Ashton-under-Lyne and East Didsbury will be rail interchanges. Longer term there are potential plans for a rail interchange at Baguley, but I don't think it will be open for a while after the Metrolink line.


----------



## XCH

Cherguevara said:


> The main purpose of the Airport line is to link the deprived communities of Wythenshawe (an area dominated by social housing and high rates of unemployment) with the employment sites near the airport and in the city centre. The line is not expected to be as busy as some of the others, but is expected to provide the impetus for regeneration along the route.
> 
> XCH - I love the new version of the map, although I think you've got some of the service frequencies wrong. I can't imagine they'd run a tram only every 24 minutes on the Trafford Centre line, and I'm pretty sure Didsbury to Shaw will be every 12 minutes in the peak.
> 
> In terms of Bus/Rail interchanges I'm pretty sure that Sale, Central Park, West Didsbury and Wythenshawe Town Centre will be bus interchanges and that Ashton-under-Lyne and East Didsbury will be rail interchanges. Longer term there are potential plans for a rail interchange at Baguley, but I don't think it will be open for a while after the Metrolink line.


Thanks Che, the service frequencies I used were a best guess based on the peak frequencies shown in a recent GMITA document (see below). In the document it says they have yet to be confirmed but it looks like the latest thinking. The non-peak frequencies were a pure guess, with mostly roughly half of peak. I thought the TC line would be much busier during working hours since most of the stops serve the employment areas of Trafford Park.










PS I've edited my last post with a revised map. Think thats me done on it for a while. I've spent too much of the weekend on it already.


----------



## Cherguevara

XCH said:


> Thanks Che, the service frequencies I used were a best guess based on the peak frequencies shown in a recent GMITA document (see below). In the document it says they have yet to be confirmed but it looks like the latest thinking. The non-peak frequencies were a pure guess, with mostly roughly half of peak. I thought the TC line would be much busier during working hours since most of the stops serve the employment areas of Trafford Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS I've edited my last post with a revised map. Think thats me done on it for a while. I've spent too much of the weekend on it already.


We won't know how the system is going to actually operate for a good few years yet so your guess is as good as mine! But with the Didsbury line there definitely isn't going to be 15 services an hour between Didsbury and Shaw (which is what a 12 minute Dids-Roch and a 6 minute Dids-Shaw service would entail). As for Trafford I'm convinced they'll just do what they do with the Eccles line and run a 12 minute service all day, even if it's not that busy. The Trafford Centre being open until 10pm and regular football matches should mean it has some relatively busy evenings.

Next time you feel like breaking you paint pots out again let me know, as I have lots of ideas for tram-train expansions.


----------



## lightrail

Cherguevara said:


> Great map XCH, very interesting. The only comment I have would be that your Rochdale/Shaw-Airport/Didsbury lines probably aren't right. The PTE is planning 6 minute services to the Airport (I think) and Didsbury (I'm sure), so not all services from those lines will travel north of Victoria. Not quite sure how you'd make this clear on the map though.


Excellent map - well done.


----------



## MarkO

XCH said:


>


You get the prize XCH - this is the clearest map ever created of the full Metrolink planned services IMHO.

First class effort


----------



## MarkO

Couple of nice short videos of the new trams in service - clock the weather too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WaD65nE7xE

Here in the only section that looks vaguely 'underground' (it's actually under Piccadilly mainline station)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L2whXJrw54

And here at Victoria:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o1MPMfc9nE

Enjoy


----------



## MarkO

And for any nostalgia enthusiasts: the Bury-Victoria section pre-Metrolink when it was still run by third-rail electric trains!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o1MPMfc9nE

Enjoy


----------



## poshbakerloo

The new trams look great, I see them sometimes on my way to work


----------



## WingTips

MarkO said:


> Couple of nice short videos of the new trams in service - clock the weather too!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WaD65nE7xE
> 
> Here in the only section that looks vaguely 'underground' (it's actually under Piccadilly mainline station)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L2whXJrw54
> 
> And here at Victoria:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0o1MPMfc9nE
> 
> Enjoy


The new trams are amazing...real head turners too....when I travel on one passengers are talking about them and there is quite a sense of excitement:banana:


----------



## future.architect

Didnt relise that this thread was merged with the older one. Anyway, here is some news for those who are interested.

*Introductuction of new trams continues*

The first Bombardier M5000 tram was delivered last June and they began taking passengers in December. So far 11 have been delivered and at least 6 are in day to day service.









the new trams travel 1000 miles from Austria to Manchester by road (obviously via a ship)









they are becoming a common site in the city









Which makes the old ones look even worse... hno:

The old trams will be refurbished and repainted at some point but it will take five years to do the full set.

The new lines are progressing well and are reportedly on time

the media city line (ok, its only one stop!) was connected to the network yesterday



























work to convert the Olham line from a prety clapped out heavy rail line is ongoing, Due to open in 2013

The East Manchester line is the line which has the largest amount of visable progress so far








the line will emerge from Picadilly station under the white beams









trams will emerge from an underpass between the concrete walls









In Clayton, a few miles from the city centre track laying is progressing well. 

Meanwhile on the southmanchester/airport/ didsbury line work is also progressing well.








the new depot will begain to take trams in the summer









the complicated junction between the alrincham line is complete









ballast laying recently began









to make space for the chorlton stop, a small amount of supermarket car park has been recovered. the foundation for the southbound platform is on the right hand side of the photo









this is the firswood stop

Today the government gave the final authorisation to allow for the airport, east didsbury and ashton lines to be built. 









that is, the dotted lines on this map (the solid brown lines are under construction)









Publicity Photo

Preparation work on the next set of new lines will begin preaty much immediately and will be done in conjunction with detailed design work. Real construction work will begin sometime late next year.

And remember, you can keep up to date with all the latest news here


----------



## Accura4Matalan

That last photo is brilliant :lol:


----------



## Johnny de Rivative

Thanks for that comprehensive summary of the current state of play, future.a! Much appreciated :applause:


----------



## MarkO

Greater Manchester is now on course for having the UK's largest modern light-rail system - not just pipedreams but as you can see from the excellent photo's above it's actually being built _right now_. Its difficult to underestimate what a huge shift this is for the UK: a country where despite its relative wealth, provincial public transit virtually fell off the agenda for decades on end.

With a pretty big suburban commuter rail network already in place (90 stations), and public transport smartcards on the horizon, this will give the Manchester city region the best provision of rail-based services outside the capital: a position it rightly deserves being the 2nd/3rd biggest conurbation in the UK.

Let's hope the likely success of the new Metrolink enlightens future UK Governments (which have so far restricted/reneged on light rail expansion for the other big British conurbations) so that the West Midlands, West Yorks and Merseyside etc can properly catch up.


----------



## NCT

MarkO said:


> Greater Manchester is now on course for having the UK's largest modern light-rail system - not just pipedreams but as you can see from the excellent photo's above it's actually being built _right now_. Its difficult to underestimate what a huge shift this is for the UK: a country where despite its relative wealth, provincial public transit virtually fell off the agenda for decades on end.
> 
> With a pretty big suburban commuter rail network already in place (90 stations), and public transport smartcards on the horizon, this will give the Manchester city region the best provision of rail-based services outside the capital: a position it rightly deserves being the 2nd/3rd biggest conurbation in the UK.
> 
> Let's hope the likely success of the new Metrolink enlightens future UK Governments (which have so far restricted/reneged on light rail expansion for the other big British conurbations) so that the West Midlands, West Yorks and Merseyside etc can properly catch up.


To be honest transport provision in Britain isn't _that_ bad. There have been quite a few projects here and there over the past few decades like the Victoria Line, DLR and Jubilee eastern extension, Croydon Tramlink, Manchester Metrolink, Sheffield Supertram, Tyne and Wear Metro, the West Midlands tramlink and Nottingham's NET. Liverpool Merseyrail and Glasgow Subway are both decent rail systems, albeit a little old.

There's probably some truth in saying that the Britons don't boast, or simply that media attention hasn't been there like it's been elsewhere. For example I'd bet many more people would be aware of Nantes' guided trolleybus system than Nottingham's NET.


----------



## MarkO

NCT said:


> To be honest transport provision in Britain isn't _that_ bad. There have been quite a few projects here and there over the past few decades like the Victoria Line, DLR and Jubilee eastern extension, Croydon Tramlink, Manchester Metrolink, Sheffield Supertram, Tyne and Wear Metro, the West Midlands tramlink and Nottingham's NET. Liverpool Merseyrail and Glasgow Subway are both decent rail systems, albeit a little old.


Good summary of what UK has got NCT :cheers: - and yes in comparison to Ireland or Poland or Greece, yes urban rail in the UK is better - but we're talking about one of the richest countries in the world here and Britain has just simply invested FAR less than it should have done for a country of its wealth and population (I'm talking OUTSIDE London here NCT, London has decent provision and so it should, I'm simply arguing the case for the _provincial_ ie not Capital cities).

_Lets take a closer look at provincial Britain:_
*Glasgow*: One line of Underground opened 1896 and never extended. Tram plans cancelled
*Merseyside*: underground loop for mainline trains opened 1977. Tram plans cancelled
*Sheffield, West Midlands, Nottingham*: small tram systems, only short extensions been agreed/funded
*Leeds, Bristol, South Hants* and others: Tram plans cancelled

Shining beacons above all others:
*Newcastle*: "light" Metro opened 1980 and extended several times. (But tram plans cancelled)
*Manchester:* Several full Metro schemes dropped BUT medium-sized tram system in operation and much more under construction/funded:banana:

However in the context of the other main Europe countries (I can't even begin to make this comparison with provincial cities in Asia or even America these days because its just too time consuming not to mention embarrassing for Britain :-()

_Provincial Spain:_
Full Metros: *Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia, Seville, Palma* 
Trams: *Alicante, Barcelona, Bilbao, Cádiz, Donostia, Granada, Málaga, Murcia, Parla, Sevilla, Sóller, Tenerife, Valencia, Vélez-Málaga, Vitoria-Gasteiz, Zaragoza *

_Provincial France:_
Full Metros/VALs: *Marseilles, Lyon, Lille, Rennes, Toulouse,*
Trams; *Grenoble, Bordeaux, Nice, Rouen, Mulhouse, Strasbourg, Angers, caen, Clement-ferrand, Le Mans, Lyon, Nancy, Nantes, Orleans, Riems, St Ettienne, Valenciennes, Toulon *

_Provincial Italy:_
Full metro's: *Naples, Milan, Turin, Genova, Catania*
Trams: *Bergamo, Cagliari, Florence, Genoa, Messina, Milan, Naples, Padua, Palermo, Parma, Sassari, Trieste, Turin*

_Provincial Germany_
Full metro's: *Munich, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Bielfeld, Bochum, Bonn, Cologne, Duisberg, Dortmund, Dusseldorf, Essen, Hannover, Stuttgart, Nurnberg, Wuppertal*
Trams: *Augsburg, Bochum, Bonn, Brandenburg/Havel, Braunschweig, Bremen, Chemnitz, Cottbus, Darmstadt, Dessau, Dortmund, Dresden, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Erfurt, Essen, Frankfurt (Main), Frankfurt (Oder), Freiburg, Gelsenkirchen, Gera, Görlitz, Gotha, Halberstadt, Halle (Saale), Heidelberg, Heilbronn, Jena, Karlsruhe, Kassel, Krefeld, Leipzig, Ludwigshafen, Magdeburg, Mainz, Mannheim, Mülheim (Ruhr), Munich, Naumburg, Nordhausen, Nuremberg, Oberhausen, Plauen, Potsdam, Rostock, Saarbrücken, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Schwerin, Strausberg, Ulm, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Zwickau*

Now the UK list to compare in the same manner:

_Provincial Scotland_
Full metro's: *Glasgow*
Trams: *None*

_Provincial Wales:_
Full metros: *None*
Trams: *None*

_Provincial England:_
Full metro's: *None*
Light Metro: *Newcastle*
Trams: *Manchester, Sheffield, Birmingham, Nottingham*

Even taking on board all the differences in funding, urbanization, the attitude to public transport, historical reasoning, european contributions etc etc etc...you just _cannot_ look at the facts above and say there is really any excuse for Britain having fallen so far behind in provincial urban transit. 

Thats my argument really!! Not much we can do about it, just lamenting the situation (pretty much the same argument could be made about Hi-Speed rail), and am hoping, hoping, hoping the Manchester Metrolink experience will finally get governments and the Treasury etc to turn around and commit to more long term investments outside the capital!


----------



## w3deco

MarkO said:


> Good summary of what UK has got NCT :cheers: - and yes in comparison to Ireland or Poland or Greece, yes urban rail in the UK is better - but we're talking about one of the richest countries in the world here and Britain has just simply invested FAR less than it should have done for a country of its wealth and population (I'm talking OUTSIDE London here NCT, London has decent provision and so it should, I'm simply arguing the case for the _provincial_ ie not Capital cities).
> 
> _Lets take a closer look at provincial Britain:_
> *Glasgow*: One line of Underground opened 1896 and never extended. Tram plans cancelled
> *Merseyside*: underground loop for mainline trains opened 1977. Tram plans cancelled
> *Sheffield, West Midlands, Nottingham*: small tram systems, only short extensions been agreed/funded
> *Leeds, Bristol, South Hants* and others: Tram plans cancelled
> 
> Shining beacons above all others:
> *Newcastle*: "light" Metro opened 1980 and extended several times. (But tram plans cancelled)
> *Manchester:* Several full Metro schemes dropped BUT medium-sized tram system in operation and much more under construction/funded:banana:
> 
> However in the context of the other main Europe countries (I can't even begin to make this comparison with provincial cities in Asia or even America these days because its just too time consuming not to mention embarrassing for Britain :-()
> 
> _Provincial Spain:_
> Full Metros: *Barcelona, Bilbao, Valencia, Seville, Palma*
> Trams: *Alicante, Barcelona, Bilbao, Cádiz, Donostia, Granada, Málaga, Murcia, Parla, Sevilla, Sóller, Tenerife, Valencia, Vélez-Málaga, Vitoria-Gasteiz, Zaragoza *
> 
> _Provincial France:_
> Full Metros/VALs: *Marseilles, Lyon, Lille, Rennes, Toulouse,*
> Trams; *Grenoble, Bordeaux, Nice, Rouen, Mulhouse, Strasbourg, Angers, caen, Clement-ferrand, Le Mans, Lyon, Nancy, Nantes, Orleans, Riems, St Ettienne, Valenciennes, Toulon *
> 
> _Provincial Italy:_
> Full metro's: *Rome, Naples, Milan, Turin, Genova, Catania*
> Trams: *Bergamo, Cagliari, Florence, Genoa, Messina, Milan, Naples, Padua, Palermo, Parma, Sassari, Trieste, Turin*
> 
> _Provincial Germany_
> Full metro's: *Munich, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Bielfeld, Bochum, Bonn, Cologne, Duisberg, Dortmund, Dusseldorf, Essen, Hannover, Stuttgart, Nurnberg, Wuppertal*
> Trams: *Augsburg, Bochum, Bonn, Brandenburg/Havel, Braunschweig, Bremen, Chemnitz, Cottbus, Darmstadt, Dessau, Dortmund, Dresden, Duisburg, Düsseldorf, Erfurt, Essen, Frankfurt (Main), Frankfurt (Oder), Freiburg, Gelsenkirchen, Gera, Görlitz, Gotha, Halberstadt, Halle (Saale), Heidelberg, Heilbronn, Jena, Karlsruhe, Kassel, Krefeld, Leipzig, Ludwigshafen, Magdeburg, Mainz, Mannheim, Mülheim (Ruhr), Munich, Naumburg, Nordhausen, Nuremberg, Oberhausen, Plauen, Potsdam, Rostock, Saarbrücken, Schöneiche-Rüdersdorf, Schwerin, Strausberg, Ulm, Woltersdorf, Würzburg, Zwickau*
> 
> Now the UK list to compare in the same manner:
> 
> _Provincial Scotland_
> Full metro's: *Glasgow*
> Trams: *None*
> 
> _Provincial Wales:_
> Full metros: *None*
> Trams: *None*
> 
> _Provincial England:_
> Full metro's: *None*
> Light Metro: *Newcastle*
> Trams: *Manchester, Sheffield, Birmingham, Nottingham*
> 
> Even taking on board all the differences in funding, urbanization, the attitude to public transport, historical reasoning, european contributions etc etc etc...you just _cannot_ look at the facts above and say there is really any excuse for Britain having fallen so far behind in provincial urban transit.
> 
> Thats my argument really!! Not much we can do about it, just lamenting the situation (pretty much the same argument could be made about Hi-Speed rail), and am hoping, hoping, hoping the Manchester Metrolink experience will finally get governments and the Treasury etc to turn around and commit to more long term investments outside the capital!


----------



## Seasonedbest

Well done Mark. Really excellent comparison and just goes to show how under-funded 'modern' transport has been in the UK and how quickly other cities in Europe have developed theirs.


----------



## MarkO

w3deco: I know Rome has a Metro !! :cheers:

But unless it has been demoted, then as far as I know it is the CAPITAL CITY of Italy and therefore as this article was deliberately _NOT about capital cities_ I deliberately left it out! (You'll notice on close inspection that there is no Madrid, Berlin, London or Paris: the argument being that Capital Cities almost always have decent levels of investment in public transport so they do not make a good comparison to provincial cities)  

Hope that's clear, wasn't being dim or malicious!! 

PS Cheers SeasonedB, nice to have feedback when we spend time compiling these things!


----------



## w3deco

^^
I'm sorry, I had not read all the text ...


----------



## NCT

Agree with the general sentiments expressed by MarkO. Transport has been neglected in the last a few decades but it does seem as though things are turning around. The ambitious extension plans of the Manchester Metrolink is certainly welcome and there's some certainly that the next two lines of the NET will go ahead.

Might I just point out however that although commuter rail scores almost appaulingly on the frequency front, discounting them completely might be a tad unfair as coverage in places (Liverpool and Manchester for example) is actually pretty good? This could be one of the factors contributing to the lack of projects in the past as there's already something (just not very good) 'there'?


----------



## MarkO

Good point NCT: Heavy suburban commuter rail is indeed pretty practical in the cities you mention, plus I believe also in Glasgow and the West Midlands too.

BUT having said that it just isnt adequate/widespread enough to tempt the numbers we need out of their cars. 'Cercanias' in Spanish cities, S-bahn in Germany and RER in Paris are comparable (usually better, sorry!) than UK suburban commuter routes.

The fact is (and remember I'm a Brit who cares passionately about improving UK public transport), Britain has regrettably (wrongly, IMHO) pushed rail-based transit to the bottom of the public-funded agenda since WW2/Beeching/Thatcher/etc. 

My argument is that a few million pounds of public investment - as has been shown in Greater Manchester - could at least START to redress the balance of years of neglect. 

We don't need to dwell on the money given to the banks last year and all that brings up, but a few wise, choice, long-term investments in some decent urban rail-based transport provision in the Uk (outside London) would've made a HUGE and perceptible difference to day-to-day life in Britain...and we're never too late to redress that balance.

The great thing is that the juggernaut (or investment in roads as opposed to rails) seems finally to have very slightly changed course: there's an openness to light-rail/tram-trains and other ideas that seem to have dried up in the early Noughties. 

We live in eternal hope and can very soon cite Metrolink as an example of where proper investment in LRT has made perceptible reductions in pollution and changes in peoples day-to-day lives!


----------



## Apoc89

I visited Manchester in September and used the Metrolink a few times...it wasn't perfect and I could see where the perception that London has disproportionately better rail transport than the rest of the UK comes from, but it was clean and efficient and even then I could see the vast improvement works being done on it. I look forward to my next chance at using it with the new trains and lines. 

On the current discussion, don't forget the tram opening in Edinburgh next year...its proposed future extensions have run into a bunch of funding problems from what I'm reading, but it's definitely being built and that alone is another victory.


----------



## MarkO

Yeah, well said Apoc89

Just for accuracy by the way, had not forgotten Edinburgh (what's happening there is wonderful news too - despite the funding issues, Princess Street has been aching for the return of trams since the day they were so stupidly torn up) but I didn't put it in my list above because of Edinburgh's status as the Capital City of Scotland


----------



## micro

MarkO said:


> _Provincial Germany_
> Full metro's: *Munich, Frankfurt, Hamburg, Bielfeld, Bochum, Bonn, Cologne, Duisberg, Dortmund, Dusseldorf, Essen, Hannover, Stuttgart, Nurnberg, Wuppertal*


Hi Mark, most of those are not full metros but trams/LRTs like Manchester's. Only sections of them are underground and/or separated from streets. Only Munich, Hamburg and Nuremberg have genuine full metros besides Berlin. Wuppertal's monorail can count as an above-ground metro, and one line in Frankfurt (U4) is fully separated. But that's it.


----------



## Motortownman

micro said:


> Hi Mark, most of those are not full metros but trams/LRTs like Manchester's. Only sections of them are underground and/or separated from streets. Only Munich, Hamburg and Nuremberg have genuine full metros besides Berlin. Wuppertal's monorail can count as an above-ground metro, and one line in Frankfurt (U4) is fully separated. But that's it.


And Wuppertal has been closed down completely for safety fears! Not like germany that.


----------



## Blackpool88

MarkO said:


> Now the UK list to compare in the same manner:
> 
> _Provincial Scotland_
> Full metro's: *Glasgow*
> Trams: *None*
> 
> _Provincial Wales:_
> Full metros: *None*
> Trams: *None*
> 
> _Provincial England:_
> Full metro's: *None*
> Light Metro: *Newcastle*
> Trams: *Manchester, Sheffield, Birmingham, Nottingham*
> 
> Even taking on board all the differences in funding, urbanization, the attitude to public transport, historical reasoning, european contributions etc etc etc...you just _cannot_ look at the facts above and say there is really any excuse for Britain having fallen so far behind in provincial urban transit.
> 
> Thats my argument really!! Not much we can do about it, just lamenting the situation (pretty much the same argument could be made about Hi-Speed rail), and am hoping, hoping, hoping the Manchester Metrolink experience will finally get governments and the Treasury etc to turn around and commit to more long term investments outside the capital!



How could you forget Blackpool!!


----------



## lightrail

Blackpool88 said:


> How could you forget Blackpool!!


And how can you ignore the role the heavy rail systems play in these cities?

Glasgow, Liverpool, Manchester, Birmingham, Leeds all have extensive and frequent rail services, some as frequent as metros at 5-15 minute intervals (Liverpool, Glasgow Electrics).


----------



## Manchester Planner

Blackpool88 said:


> How could you forget Blackpool!!


Quite!

And as has just been written, many of the British cities/urban areas have pretty good heavy rail systems, such as that found in Birmingham/West Midlands.


----------



## Caiman

Some recent updates from the much more *extensive construction thread* in the Manchester forum;



jrb said:


> Pictures of work continuing on the COMS Metrolink extension, next to the propsed City Street





Johnny de Rivative said:


> Guess what's arrived between Queen's Road and Monsall . . . ? :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . the first little bit of rail ! :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zentral Park :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder at the moment whether the passenger footfall here will be very great in the first year or two? Anyway, it now has a nice green lawn and some very pretty trees :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much happening yet at Newton Heath and Moston :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with all the construction work well under way, including the new Police HQ at Central Park, it may not be possible to get some of these views for very much longer :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The doorway to the future ? :-





Johnny de Rivative said:


> Edge Lane tram stop now has a road carriageway either side of it, and the island platform and tracks will be in a new central reservation of Manchester Road, Droylsden. The 231 bus stop, centre left, is on Manor Road. The Eastbound tracks and island platform will occupy the space including the orange mesh material, the central lamp post and the now obsolete bus stop+shelter. The Westbound tracks will be this side of the red and white barriers. Behind the central lamp post, you can see the thicker white kerbing, where the new bus stop for Eastbound through services will be :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new line turning out from Trafford Bar, past the depot towards Chorlton :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And coming back up via the grade separated junction towards Trafford Bar :-






Nymanic said:


> Well, JDR and future.architect have covered the Firswood/OT end, and apologiesforthedelay has got the St. Werburgh's end. Time for me to cover the in-between bits.
> 
> I got a dawn coach on Monday so I could spend a couple of hours in Manc - I hadn't slept, hadn't eaten, had a suitcase in tow and my camera had lost a fight with a Chinese takeaway over the weekend... nevertheless, I persisted!
> 
> Starting where apologies left off: St Werburgh's, eastbound. Rails stretching well into 3B and crossovers in place (won't those get in the way of the turn-off towards the airport?).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> St. Werburgh's westbound. Cycle crossing clearly in view.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View from cycle path. Thanks to a hairy encounter with railway staff and the BTP in the Midlands a few weeks back, I was reluctant to get any nearer to the workers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between St. Werburgh's and the Chorlton stop, looking back where I came from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilbraham Road bridge, looking south. Not much to see really, but it is tidy. The trees are much greener than last time. There's scaffolding on the bridge's south face - preparation work?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Northbound, overlooking the stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brantingham Road: southbound (2), northbound (1).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester Road, southbound. Not much to see at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and nortbound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On account of time constraints and being just a little too tired to carry on, I stopped here. I could faintly see a lift shaft and what looked like platform sections up at Firswood, so I was happy enough!
> 
> (Below is a zoom of that last shot - of course, future.architect's images [#3499] give a much clearer view)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to all those who have posted images, info or even just words of support - it's always a joy to come back here!


----------



## MarkO

*SURVIVING BRITIAN'S BUDGET CUTS*

Inside info seems to confirm that the current Manchester Metrolink extensions (well some of them anyway) are due to _survive_ todays UK Budget which is expected to see the harshest cuts to public funding since the Second World War!

Here's the article from Construction News:


_Twelve transport schemes survive Treasury cuts


Twelve major Department for Transport schemes, initially approved for funding by the previous Labour government, have survived the coalition’s latest round of cuts.


The schemes re-approved by the government include the Luton-Dunstable guided busway, on which Bam Nuttall is undertaking the £90m main contract, and the Twin Sails Bridge project, which Hochtief is contracted to build, in Poole, Dorset.

Other projects, which were approved between January 2010 and the General Election, on the list are the £18m maintenance project on the Silver Jubilee Bridge, which links Runcorn and Widnes across the Mersey, the Tyne and Wear Metro and the £121m Manchester Metrolink upgrade.

The full list of projects is as follows:

Luton-Dunstable Busway (Luton)
A130/A13 Sadlers Farm Junction (Essex)
Tees Valley Bus Network Improvements (Tees Valley LAs)
Metrolink Extn - Ashton - E Didsbury (Greater Manchester)
Edge Lane / Eastern Approaches (Liverpool)
Bidston Moss Viaduct (M53 J1) Maintenance (Merseyside)
Poole Bridge (Poole)
A41 Expressway (Sandwell)
A65 QBC (Leeds)
Silver Jubilee Bridge Maintenance (Halton)
Tyne and Wear Metro
M1 J19 Catthorpe Viaduct Replacement_

We'll post on here when the announcement is officially made in the next few hours.


----------



## future.architect

This thread deserves a bump, So much has gone one in the last 6 weeks, its actualy quite shocking. Especialy after 15 years of false starts and cancelations.

Item 1 - Political developments

On the 4th of August, contractors for phase 3b where apointed. This means that construction will deffinately begin as phase 3a begins to wind down. 










Phase 3b is the grey dotted lines on this map, the sold grey lines are 3a and are under construction.

Also notice the orange line which has re appeared on the map, this is the trafford centre, an out of town shopping centre about 5 miles from the city centre. This line was dropped from the phase 3 development but since phase 3 is now going ahead as planned, it seems that GMPTE (the local government department who are responsible for delivering Manchesters transport and the owners of the metrolink system) are keen to get this going again. As yet, nothing official has been said.

Item 2 - Improvement works










The new Bombardier trams are now a common sight in the city centre although at the moment, they are most often seen on the mostly street running Eccles line. This is because there are issues with ride quality when they run on the Altrincham and Bury lines. The issue thought to stem from the wheel profile. GMPTE are currently trailing new wheels on one tram. If this works, the new wheels (actualy its just the tyres) will be rolled out across the fleet.

Metrolink are also in the process of instaling a new line of sight signaling system. This system means that the conventional railway signals will be removed and the trams will be able to run closer together as well as having greater flexibilty when there are large events in the city. The new system uses GPS transceivers fitted to the trams to allow the network controlers to see where each tram is. The system will also power a new passenger infomation sytem which will be much more accurate than the old one and have displays at every station. 

The first of the displays was instaled last year but they have only been switched on in the last few weeks. 










No information yet, but at least we know the time down to the second!

Item 3 - Construction Update

_The South Manchester Line_
This line has the most progress, so much in fact that now it is now rumoured to be open by chirstmas, this year! Its is quite amazing to see, the stations are looking alomost finisished, they all have the platforms in place, as well as the lifts, stairs and ramps. All what is needed now is to instal the platform furnature and landscaping.

The track has been finished for a few months, the only parts left to do is about 3 metres of track to connect it to the altincham line, this will be done on the next 3 sunday evenings/nights starting today. 
The overhead line has been instaled on on about half of the lines length. Driver training/ testing is due to begin in september/ october.









st werberugs - the tempory terminus









crew rest room









platform, looks like they got bored building it.









slightly architectual looking lift and stairs structure









towards morrisons, did they not order enough masts?









Firswood, the wires are up, they end a few hundered metres beyond the platforms









almost finished









hole in the wall, obviously space for a future.arch What are they gonna do about that gas pipe tho?









towards kings road, you could amost drive a tram down here

These photos are from our new member- Rob793









Chorlton station. Originaly the site of a heavy rail station that closed in the 1960's. Re opening in December 2010?









Wires will probably be up by the end of the week









The new depot is behind the trees on the left, but for some reason, they have taken the wires down in this section.


Media City

this short 1 stop stub of the eccles line is aparently supposed to open next month. There has been various testing of the line at night for many months but this is the first time one of our members has capured trams on it in the day time.



WingTips said:


> What must be another first for SCC a climpse of the future...trams on the new MC spur...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a sight that will shorly become familiar a tram with MC as a back drop..


Oldham and Rochdale line

This line is the conversion of a clapped out heavy rail line to bring it into the metrolink system. It aslo involves the re use of some abandoned rail line.

Last week, the Bury line was closed to enable the track and the overhead line to be connected.



Johnny de Rivative said:


>


A closer look



Johnny de Rivative said:


> *Ahh . . . the number of times I have looked at that derelict viaduct over the years and thought, some day . . .one day . . .*




















Central park station - built over 5 years ago and finaly opening in 2011

The section of the Oldham line up to central park will open in spring 2011.

The East Manchester Line

And finaly, all roads lead eastwards.









This tunnel carries the line under a very busy road, and now there is light at the end of it!



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Clayton Lane has now re-opened :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rails being delivered at Edge Lane :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The future footprint of Edge Lane station is now in place between the carriageways. They are just waiting for the bus stop people to take away the old bus stop, and the lamp people to take away the old lamps! :-





















And thats the end, for now! 

Thanks to all the contributors and thanks for reading this. 

Rember, you can follow all the action here


----------



## sportka

*Trams*

There are a couple of photos of trams in the new Media City tram stop.. taken at 2 in the morning a couple of days ago..

They are here:

http://mediacity.ws/albums/view/14


----------



## MarkO

Sorry to harp on, but given the dreadful state of public transport in Britain outside of its capital, this is probably the most exciting and wide ranging and largest expansion to public urban transit in the UK at this present time.:cheers:

The posters above ^^ have made some incredibly in-depth and illuminating posts on this expansion in the many forums available and without doubt this is the largest expansion of an urban transit system in the UK at the present time (a virtual trebling of the existing network)!

International observers of the UK transit scene are already aware that when the Metrolink project reaches completion (between 2012-2016) it will be Britain's largest urban rail network outside the capital and will hopefully revive interest in the UK's other (currently poorly served) provincial cities for serious attention to the benefits of modern light rail.

Although countries like France and Germany and Spain and the US and many others, have already seen the benefits of better urban rail in their provincial cites, this is the first time that the UK has even begun to acknowledge the importance of developing a decent urban-rail transit network and it should be shouted from the rooftops that at last the UK is waking up to what so many opther countries already recognise!

Please join me in patting the GMPTE, many campaigners, sensible politicians of all colours, SSC posters and many others... in what promises to be the turning point for Britain getting back on the rails!!!!:cheers:
_
PS: if not already clear: the SSC posters have played no small part in this! There are over 500 pages on the Manchester forums about the expansion and use of Metrolink. The protagonists here have been community/media activists and have massively supported this project. People really care about this system and it's future. This is a hallmark of what can be done on the net (alongside countless meetings/campaigns/media reports etc). 
If you want Light Rail or better urban rail in your city you would not go far wrong from studying the incredible progress of this system in Manchester, against all adversity, the Metrolionk is expanding whilst almost every other public project in the UK is contracting or shutting down! HUGE cudos to Manchester/GMPTE/SSC forummers!_


----------



## jetsetwilly

Since 3b is now funded, will there still be that portion of track that doesn't go through Oldham town centre?


----------



## WatcherZero

Yeah, its going to be used for the 2-3 years while the street running sections built, although they have just abandoned Werneth, a temporary station they were going to build on it.

Their planning to minimise costs and recycle everything so tracks will be lifted, ballast, OHLE etc all reused.


----------



## tripleseis

Republica said:


> Go to Germany, you'll see what I mean. U bahn / s bahn stations underground have shopping attached to them, and are also used as huge underground pedestrian links. In addition, loads of towns in Germany (and also Spain ive noticed) have underground parking with pedestrianised areas above. It means no huge open spaces with car parks above ground or ugly multi storey car parks.


In fact many of the U-Bahns are still de-facto tram systems, it's just that many of the tram lines that ran on city streets in the past were diverted into tunnels during the 70s. This is why you'll get all types of infrastructure, proper underground stations, fully segregated above ground sections and street running. Cologne, Bonn and Frankfurt are perfect examples of this, with city centres having some tunnelled services and other lines running on street. Cologne has a mix of high-floor and low floor trams and I think they're in the completion stages of a brand new deep level tunnel through the city centre. I think the only true German U-bahn/metro systems (segregated entirely from road traffic) are in Hamburg, Munich and Berlin.

I don't see why it would be necessarily bad for metrolink to run future lines through tunnels under Manchester city centre, in fact it would be a lot less disruptive to surface traffic and travel in a more direct route. Tunnelling would also facilitate longer platforms in case tram vehicles needed to be made longer due to increased capacity requirements.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Hamburg, Munich, Berlin and Nuremberg are full U-bahn.


----------



## Gareth

As has been said, an underground line through the centre of Manchester was planned. It was called the Picc-Vic Scheme, due to the fact the tunnel linked the two main stations, Piccadilly & Victoria...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picc-Vic_tunnel


----------



## Caiman

<Edit>


----------



## Caiman

Some updates from the Manchester forum...



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Cheers, Wingtips. I think that diamond icon is by far and away the best thing about the new branding.
> 
> Here are a few more pix to go with yours. All the Eccles line now has the latest maps and the new yellow signs (except poor old Pomona!) The new dot matrix signal for the crossover from MC towards Manchester is also now alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the colour of the paving, which will be open next to the footpath when they have cleared all the residual crap away :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are doing it now :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A study of the overhead :-







Local Lad said:


> Fantastic photos! I might have to have a ride down on Monday :banana:
> 
> One quick photo from me
> 
> Its been a long time coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracks again on Smedley Viaduct as of today!


----------



## Caiman

The new Media City extension opened today, here's some reports from Manchester forumers...




WingTips said:


> Ok chaps here we go......MC Metrolink has gone on line...plenty of people in attendance for the launch glad to see Mr Purdy there...as we are now aware all trams in both directions are going via media city..having talked to several Metrolink staff this morning about this- what by many will be viewed as an inconvenience it would appear nio final decision on this operation has been made at the moment, the turn round time at MC is minimal and probably only fractionally longer than any other stop, however I sense its the "going out of our way from the direction of travel" issue thats causing the problem.
> 
> On a more positive note the ride into MC is amazing, everone on the three trams I travelled on were genuinely interested and some awstruck at was was before them, and was the topic of conversation on the trams, there were plently of Metrolink staff on hand both at MC and on board who were more then happy to answer questions etc etc.
> 
> The MC stop is of a high quality finish and I would say world class...however without more or do....I will let most of the pictures speak for themselves....enjoy........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a foot note, the MC stop is something that Metrolink can be justifiably proud of, the PIDS were not in operation on the rest of the ECC line, and the points for the MC line were being manually operated, but these are minor technical issues that will be resolved as soon as possible, one customer service issue that I have already fed back to the Metrolink representatives this morning is that passengers for the Lowry theatre/mall etc were still getting off the tram at Harbour City, the MC stop is much much closer, there is no reference to this on any map, therefore my suggestion has been the the driver makes a manual PA advising passengers for the above to remain on the tram until MC.
> 
> Overall well done Metrolink a great addition to the network.:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> 
> Another First for SSC.





Johnny de Rivative said:


> VIP dignitaries :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Gray, Chairman of the North West Development Agency. (Preston North End football club has never been the same since he left) !! :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People from the BBC and everywhere :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Purdy makes sure everything is in working order :-


----------



## IrishMan2010

New trams look very good.


----------



## Beholder

WingTips said:


>


So funny: last Friday I saw one of these in Eurpoort (Rotterdam) and I was wondering which city was so lucky to get a shiny new tram... Congratulations Manchester!


----------



## Caiman

IrishMan2010 said:


> New trams look very good.


Oops... one of them derailed today.



thecityofgold said:


> Been down there and it's worse than I expected. One set of wheels is on one track and the other on another. Lampost destroyed. And what looks to me like damage to the track, see picture 3.


----------



## future.architect

presentation on the rebrand of the old trams:



WatcherZero said:


>


----------



## future.architect

Just thought I would share this rather excelent report on the chorlton line. The three stops (firswood, chorlton, st werburghs road) will open in a few months. In 2013, the line will begin to run to east didsbury and in 2016 the line to manchester airport. The airport line diverges just after st werburghs road.



rob793 said:


> It's your lucky day apologies! Seeing as it was such a lovely day, I travelled up to Chorlton, and we begin our journey on St. Werburgh's Road. Sure enough, shelters have been installed here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back towards Chorlton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down to the crossover, near to where the airport line will branch off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps JDR can tell me if this is where the airport alignment will be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next we visit Chorlton, where sure enough shelters are in position:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And looking back towards St. Werburgh's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here we are now at Firswood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking towards Old Trafford, it all looks perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally to the depot at OT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems there are quite a few trams here now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the connection with the Altrincham line, you can see the old bridge under which the former heavy rail line went to join the line to Flixton, Irlam, Cadishead etc, or back towards Manchester via Deansgate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the photo update!


----------



## Caiman

Trams testing along the Chorlton line under their own power  



martin2345uk said:


> Well I don't know if I'm the first, but excuse the bad photos - iPhone + low lighting = not so good photos...
> 
> But I give you a double T68 at St Werburgh's Road station:


----------



## future.architect

Bump!










Greetings from Manchester

Although this thread has been away for a while, I think this is now the time to update it.

*South Manchester Line*

Major construction work on the south Manchester line was finished by February this year. Since then, not much has happened.
The delay is due to the brand new signalling system not being ready in time. Without the signalling in place, driver training and testing could not begin.
Throughout the spring, the line became a bit of a curiosity to the locals. Some even referring to it as 'Chorlton's ornamental tramline' 









_Here we see Chorlton station practically finished in late February_









_Although signage for the street level entrances has only just appeared_

For the last couple of months, there was not much to see, until last weekend























































_A tram sits at St Werberghs road tram station which will be the end of the line temporarily._ 

It has now been confirmed that the official testing phase will begin in 2 days meaning that the line could potentially open within 6 weeks.









_A sign warning people to expect trams on the south Manchester Line_

*Some History*

The line which was to become the South Manchester Line was opened by the Midland Railway in 1880. The Line carried trains from Manchester central station to destinations as far away as London.








_The Midland Railway line in the late 1950's(?)_









_From the same vantage point in April 2011_

The line closed to passenger services in 1967 when Manchester Central was closed services where transferred to other stations. The line stayed open to freight trains until 1989 when British Rail decided it should close for good.









_The same vantage point in 2002, nature has taken over_

However, the proposals for metrolink where instigated before the line closed so the line was protected from being sold off.

*East Manchester Line*

The construction work on this line has been running at breakneck speed. Presumably, since the heavy engineering on the chorlton line finished, the contractor has been able to move the workforce over to this line. 









_In February, work had stated on the overhead lines._









_But track work was still ongoing in some areas._

It was revealed that the line should be partially open by late August/September for the start of the football season. The line serves Manchester city football clubs stadium. 









_By may, the line is connected to the network_









_Looking East, almost done_









_the stations are coming together_









Towards the end of the line, construction work has only just begun.

Photography by:
Johnny de Rivative
martin2345uk
Exmanc
Tony_H1


----------



## andysimo123

Small update of the Droylsden section of the Ashton line again by Johnny de Rivative.....


Johnny de Rivative said:


> # Here are the pics of the new ohle bracket arms, placed overnight in the last 24 hrs at Edge Lane. It's the first time those silver finials (tin man's helmets) have been combined with red poles (to identify Droylsden)! :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also at Cemetery Road :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## andysimo123

Very interesting update from Manchester Airport by Tony H1....


Tony_H1 said:


> As promised here are a couple of photos from the airport this afternoon.
> 
> The station site for the Metrolink is still yet to be cleared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A closer image of the bridge works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back from the other way they seem to have made some sort of stone cofferdam construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the bridge seems to be missing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be passing through this point at a low level in the future, just before it enters a tunnel under the expanded Ringway Road West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back from Shadowmoss Road towards the future Woodhouse Park stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There she blows!


----------



## andysimo123

Last two updates in this same post, plus there are 7 more below just from today. Much more in the main Manchester Extension thread in here...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944

First is by marni1971 of the airport line and the major construction happening over the River Mersey.


marni1971 said:


> Nice, Johnny.
> 
> And now from the south, the Mersey to St Werbys as of today:
> 
> Both Mersey embankments have now gone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mersey Valley, a collection of fenced off areas at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of Hardy Lane. The cranes on the Mersey are just visible on the horizon, right of the power pylon:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All quiet here. For now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardy Lane to Barlow Moor Rd still,closed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mauldeth Rd West. Still bare without the trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up towards the SML bridge. The line will veer left just up the bridge from here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...veering left here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....and down towards the SML here. Note the tram turning around at the current end of the SML in the distance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Closer look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This surely is an exciting part of the network, with two seperate under construction lines meeting the latest one to open, all in one place!
> 
> Reverse angle on Mauldeth Rd West, from the airport the line will come from the left and drop onto the SML behind the current fence to the right:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The airport line will come from the left here to connect with SML... The offset OHL pole at the end of this path shows where the lines will split:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of the SML line. For now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facing the opposite direction, Towards Didsbury under Mauldeth Rd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Finally... SML towards Princess Rd bridge and Didsbury


and second is by Johnny de Rivative. This is shows Rochdale line and the state of Victoria station which has big plans for total redevelopment and a new roof. I would vote it as one of the worse in the country just for the state of the roof, how its been left in this state is a disgrace. 


Johnny de Rivative said:


> Anyway, Rob and I had a good day out and about yesterday, looking at a few things Past, Present, Future - and No Future!
> 
> Terrorists may have placed this blight over Victoria for more than a decade, but it will surely rise again before long :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The MEN Arena was the first Phoenix to rise out of these ashes, and undoubtedly serves its own purpose with a fabulous internal space, but its exterior and undercroft did nothing at all for the ambience of this major rail terminus. The zillions of harsh fluorescent tubes still fail to alleviate the depressing gloom that hangs over the through platforms - hopefully this will change though with better lighting under the new plans :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless a brighter day is at hand. A modern banana passes the remnant of an old platform – was this the EMU Bury line prior to1991? Actually I think it may have been through the underbridges further back towards Corporation Street :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, folks, I’ve completely gone off this particular confection! It looked all right at first glance from close up, but as the novelty wears off the lack of style becomes evident, especially when seen against the backdrop of one of the most stylish cities on Earth. I’m afraid it’s now just a clash of colours and a cheap and tacky Blackpool type of synthetic fun and advert-spiel :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roof is dead, long live the roof!! The colours of Greater Manchester – green, yellow, and a turquoise T68 heading up towards Balloon Street :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just made it on to the green train. Arriving at Rochdale, some orange pipeage has appeared at the breakout point between the railway and High Level Road on the left. In the centre of this shot can be seen one of the quasi-Victorian streetlamps on the raised footpath under the bridge :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted a couple of shots of them earlier in the week :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for repetition, but I have wet dreams about the beige and black together! :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found big things going on elsewhere in Rochdale. This is preliminary work on the site of the new Interchange, seen from Water Street. The 1970s bus station dominates the centre ground, but it is doomed along with its tall black neighbour on the left, the Metropolitan offices. A new college is springing up on the right, and you can make out the course of the River Roch, partly culverted and causing a few problems for Metrolink at the foot of Drake Street, out of shot to the left :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bus station subways (like Hilda Ogden, all the rage in the 1970s) will presumably disappear along with their urine and muriels of trams old and new :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another scene soon to be no more. But at least the concourse has some colour in it, unlike Shude Hill’s four drab shades of grey! :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside is also pure 1970s :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many orange and brown ‘M’ logos are there left? - soon there will be one less :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldham has also had one or two changes in the last few days. The rails across the site of the old Mumps roundabout have been paved, here looking towards the Temporary terminus :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Williamson’s charming hardware shop on Brook Street now has a panoramic view :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In July 2010 it faced the high stone wall of the viaduct :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just in the last few days, ohle poles have appeared in the newly created trambaan between Brook Street on the right and Bell Street on the left :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A reminder of Bell Street in July 2009 :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ways to the West – there’s only one at present, but soon they will be two :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days!
> 
> :banana:


----------



## andysimo123

Some photos by martin2345uk, showing the South Manchester Line. Theres three interesting photos lower down which shows the difference over time....



martin2345uk said:


> I'd forgotten they did that when they built the Eccles line JDR! Great shot
> 
> 
> Still busy bees at the end of the SML right now! Cherry pickers galore (if that's what they are?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also you can see what they've done to Chorlton Brook where the Airport line will run just after leaving the SML... looks like a meteor crater!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took a couple of photos of Didders today, as usual nothing hugely exciting, but a couple of views I really love...
> 
> ..like this one from Parkfield Road South of the northern end of the Didsbury Tunnel. It really does look very bendy, but I guess that's an optical illusion like the steepness of the Rochdale viaduct ramp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did they get rid of that rusty old pipe bridge thing that used to be in front of the Wilmslow Road bridge?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love West Didsbury station, so much concrete, the whole thing looks really solid and chunky!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also a fan of Withington station (though never the name!),
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting and shelters all ready and waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have mentioned it looks "semi-rural"... it doesn't however when you turn 180 degrees!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always say this but it seems an awfully long wait till this stretch is due to open!! :bash:


----------



## PortoNuts

Outstanding progress being made on this network.


----------



## andysimo123

Track going down on South Manchester line taken by Johnny de Rivative. 

See more here.... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Cheers maties, isn't it all exciting!
> 
> Nice to see you on the South Manchester Line today joydivision. Sluggish journey though, due to lots of orange hi-vis on the track, both at the Firswood junction to the depot and the merge points at Trafford Bar. _(btw the row after row after row of bananas lying idle in full public view at the depot, is becoming an increasing embarrassment!._ :colbert: We must have another day out when a line opens or starts testing.
> 
> Anyway, the track laying has begun through Didsbury Village this week. The workpeople say it should reach Hough End in about three weeks.
> 
> I agree, martin, the view North from the tunnel mouth at Wilmslow Road (DV) is much better without that horrible pipeage! :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting the tunnel ready for some track :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s coming under School Lane bridge :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ubiquitous staff wooden hut :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ramp down to the new platform at Didsbury Village :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olive Shapley is on the left :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New track through the platform :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The track laying machine gets busy :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All happening.
> 
> :banana:


----------



## andysimo123

Looking good on the completed sections of phase 3 on the Ashton line. Just requires the stations finishing and signalling system being completed. Photos by Johnny de Rivative.

Main thread just hit 1.3 million views... http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Overnight the second running wire has arrived between Clayton and Velopark.
> 
> Looking up towards Edge Lane :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interface between the two sections hasn't been spliced as yet :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long danglers :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clayton Hall :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Grove Inn, Ashton New Road :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Croft Street level crossing. The old Derby Arms in the background will now be a Caribbean restaurant :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westwards towards Canalside Crossing :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the canal itself - the white van is on the bridge :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And down towards Velopark :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Are those the first buds of Springtime for Purdy and TMS . . . ?_
> 
> :banana:


----------



## andysimo123

New designs for St Peters Square on show below which include a new Metrolink station for the second central city metrolink line.....



> hese are the final two designs shortlisted for the transformation of St Peter’s Square.
> 
> Manchester council launched an international competition to redesign the historic square after revealing plans for a multi-million pound makeover of the civic quarter in 2009.
> 
> Architects were sent back to the drawing board last year to incorporate a second Metrolink line, which is to run through the square, and the relocation of the cenotaph, which will be moved closer to the town hall following a public consultation.
> 
> The new images show how the square will transform the city’s historic heart.
> 
> The two finalists’ designs were going on public display today before a scheme is chosen.
> 
> Architects have been asked to come up with a redesign that will open up the square and create a world-class space. The project, in which the council is investing £20m, will complement modernisation projects at the town hall and Central Library and is expected to be completed in 2014.
> 
> Demolition on the outskirts of the square is now under way, with the landmark Elisabeth House site among the first to be brought down.
> 
> The site, which once housed the Dutch Pancake House, will be replaced with a top-grade office block, to be known as One St Peter’s Square.
> 
> Council leader Sir Richard Leese said: “St Peter’s Square is an important public space which has the potential to become truly world-class. Manchester is always seeking to grow its
> international standing and
> we’re determined to create a
> St Peter’s Square which enhances our reputation. Investment in the square will help support and attract jobs by complementing developments in the surrounding area.”
> 
> The Designs are on public display at the council’s offices at
> Number One First Street today, from 10am to 7pm and tomorrow from 10am to 5pm.
> 
> http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereveningnews/news/s/1488737_final-design-visions-for-st-peters-square-in-manchester-go-on-public-display


----------



## city_thing

What is the ticketing system for the Manchester Tramlink like? Is it a smart card or...?

I'm going to be in Manchester for 4 or 5 days and was planning on catching it everywhere. Would it be better for me to get a smart card, or some kind of weekly/daily ticket?

Any advice would be very appreciated and willingly reciprocated for any Mancurians visiting Melbourne


----------



## andysimo123

city_thing said:


> What is the ticketing system for the Manchester Tramlink like? Is it a smart card or...?
> 
> I'm going to be in Manchester for 4 or 5 days and was planning on catching it everywhere. Would it be better for me to get a smart card, or some kind of weekly/daily ticket?
> 
> Any advice would be very appreciated and willingly reciprocated for any Mancurians visiting Melbourne


No smart ticketing yet, just the old paper ticketing. It should be introduced some time late next year but you can use credit cards in the ticket machines so there's no messing around with cash. You can get a seven day travel card but the Metrolink doesn't go everywhere yet. Depends which areas you want to visit? Maybe have a look at the system map, or I could post it if you want? Good news is more lines should open this summer. Mainly towards the East/North Manchester.


----------



## andysimo123

Some new photos of new track going down on the South Manchester line. Taken by martin2345uk.... 


martin2345uk said:


> Just a quickie to illustrate a previous post that you can now just see the track creeping round the corner if you look from Princess Road overbridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were also installing the help point at Withington on the other side of said bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few days and this lovely long stretch will be tracked:


----------



## andysimo123

Update of the South Manchester line. Pictures show that most of the track has now been laid right up to the live section of the line. Taken by martin2345uk.....



martin2345uk said:


> Your wish is my command
> 
> Looking towards Withington before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking towards Withington after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reeeeally close now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiny teeny gap remains in the Didsbury-bound line!


----------



## andysimo123

I believe its not due to open for another four years but one of the stations is well underway. Taken by martin2345uk.....




martin2345uk said:


> Well thanks to Steve's video  I noticed that Benchill is looking even more complete than the last time we saw a photo of it, so couldn't resist nipping down to see, and indeed the platforms are almost complete!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really really love how advanced this station is! Contrasts greatly with, say, Barlow Moor Road, where there is no sign at all of a future stop!!


----------



## andysimo123

The first of 12 of the older trams have started being replaced by the newer M5000s.



> Metrolink on track to a better service as old trams are phased out
> 
> Transport bosses have started to remove some of Metrolink’s oldest trams after they were plagued with problems.
> 
> The M.E.N. told last year how they were planning to phase out 12 of the oldest grey and blue vehicles as more of the new yellow trams hit the rails. The old-style trams, known as T68s, became synonymous with Manchester after they were introduced in 1992. But they have begun to show their age and have been behind a series of recent breakdowns.
> 
> Passengers faced major disruption in January when four broke down in a fortnight.
> 
> The first of the grey trams to be retired – number 1011 – has been returned to its depot. It is expected to be stripped of equipment for use in other trams. New yellow trams, known as M5000s, have been ordered to replace the older vehicles. A spokeswoman for Transport for Greater Manchester said: “As investment in trebling the size of the Metrolink network starts to come to fruition, the time has now come for the original vehicles to enter a well-earned retirement.
> 
> “Replacing the older T68s will lead to more reliable services for passengers because the new M5000s are, on average, four times less likely to develop a disruptive fault than the T68s.”
> 
> More than 60 of the yellow Bombardier M5000 trams have been ordered and bosses agreed last year to buy another 12.
> 
> Dozens of commuters criticised the tram service in January and some called for a ticket boycott after a fortnight of frustrating delays.
> 
> Bosses apologised for the disruption and said the reliability of their older trams is ‘without doubt’ the biggest issue.
> 
> Metrolink is undergoing a £1.4bn expansion that will see new lines opening in the region.
> 
> http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...-a-better-service-as-old-trams-are-phased-out


----------



## Woonsocket54

Manchester Evening News
http://menmedia.co.uk/manchestereve...ink-trams-testing-on-long-awaited-oldham-line



> *Metrolink trams testing on long-awaited Oldham line*
> May 01, 2012
> 
> Regular tests are being carried out on the Oldham Metrolink line – in the hope it will hit its target to open in spring.
> 
> The long-awaited line has been delayed due to problems with a new computer control system.
> 
> The first half of the line from Victoria to Central Park in Newton Heath had been due to open last spring, with the second half set for last autumn.
> 
> But bosses last year put the target for the whole line back to this spring, with news on the final opening date still awaited.
> 
> Test trams have now become a regular features on the Oldham line as bosses have been working to iron out problems with the new control system, called TMS.
> 
> A report prepared for transport chiefs in March said: “The open date will be subject to technical challenges with the introduction of the Tram Management System.
> 
> “By introducing the service direct to Oldham Mumps, the driver training element... can be delivered much more effectively and efficiently than previously envisaged with the original two staged approach.”
> 
> The report said track and infrastructure including the tram stops are now ‘substantially complete’.
> 
> It said tram testing from Central Park was being undertaken as part of the overall testing and commissioning of the line.
> 
> TMS, which controls the points and signals, caused major disruption during trials at MediaCity in September 2010 and separate problems also delayed the Chorlton extension.
> 
> A report said ‘technical complexities’ were delaying the roll-out of TMS across the expanding network.
> 
> It said a delay of between three and six months was likely on the line beyond Oldham to Rochdale – putting that back to autumn or winter this year. The report said a three-month delay on the east Manchester line to Droylsden was also ‘likely’ – which would also put it back to autumn.
> 
> A plan is being considered to run trams to City’s Etihad Stadium in advance of the full opening of the Droylsden line.
> 
> The new lines are part of a £1.4bn ‘Big Bang’ Metrolink expansion, which is due to be completed by 2016.
> 
> The Chorlton line is due to be extended to Didsbury and to Wythenshawe and the airport, and the Droylsden line will go on to Ashton-under-Lyne. It will make Metrolink the biggest tram network in Britain.
> 
> Drivers in Oldham have been facing disruption due to roadworks for the construction of the next phase of the line to Rochdale.
> 
> A website has been set up by Oldham council showing travel alerts and areas of congestion.
> 
> [email protected]


----------



## poshbakerloo

It would be cool if at some point in the future they extended the Metrolink down to places such as Wilmslow, Poynton and Macclesfield. Maybe rather than use them for access to Manchester which would be a look quicker by heavy rail, use them more for local travel. Getting to the airport from e.g. Prestbury or anywhere else in that direction means you have to drive as the rail line don't server many places.


----------



## andysimo123

poshbakerloo said:


> It would be cool if at some point in the future they extended the Metrolink down to places such as Wilmslow, Poynton and Macclesfield. Maybe rather than use them for access to Manchester which would be a look quicker by heavy rail, use them more for local travel. Getting to the airport from e.g. Prestbury or anywhere else in that direction means you have to drive as the rail line don't server many places.


I believe a route serving the A34 corridor would be suitable but going to places like Presbury and Macclesfield would be well out of the way.


----------



## poshbakerloo

andysimo123 said:


> I believe a route serving the A34 corridor would be suitable but going to places like Presbury and Macclesfield would be well out of the way.


They could do a route from Stockport through Hazel Grove, Poynton, etc

ps, can people not quote every single photo!!! there are about 100 photos on this page all the same :bash:


----------



## Paul Sidorczuk

andysimo123 said:


> I believe a route serving the A34 corridor would be suitable but going to places like Prestbury and Macclesfield would be well out of the way.


Are you referring to the new A34 expressway from Cheadle Royal to Alderley Edge or the former route now referred to as the B5358 (Heald Green to Alderley Edge)?

The traffic flows on either section are very high indeed and from Parrs Wood towards Cheadle Royal (this is still classified as the A34 on that section) has housing on either side of the road.

The existing section under construction from St Werburgh's Road to Parrs Wood falls within the TfGM administered area, but once Handforth is reached, you then enter the area of Cheshire East, who do not have the same enthusiasm for the Manchester Metrolink system, nor is there a precept in the Council Tax in Cheshire East to allow for contributions to an expanded system within their area.

The comments with regard to both Prestbury and Macclesfield fall under the same Cheshire East boundary, which divides both the TfGM area and the Cheshire East area on the Hazel Grove/Poynton boundary.

Incidentally, there once was a 379 bus service from Poynton (Dickens Lane) to Manchester Airport a few years ago, but this was withdrawn due to extremely low passenger loading figures.


----------



## andysimo123

Paul Sidorczuk said:


> Are you referring to the new A34 expressway from Cheadle Royal to Alderley Edge or the former route now referred to as the B5358 (Heald Green to Alderley Edge)?
> 
> The traffic flows on either section are very high indeed and from Parrs Wood towards Cheadle Royal (this is still classified as the A34 on that section) has housing on either side of the road.
> 
> The existing section under construction from St Werburgh's Road to Parrs Wood falls within the TfGM administered area, but once Handforth is reached, you then enter the area of Cheshire East, who do not have the same enthusiasm for the Manchester Metrolink system, nor is there a precept in the Council Tax in Cheshire East to allow for contributions to an expanded system within their area.
> 
> The comments with regard to both Prestbury and Macclesfield fall under the same Cheshire East boundary, which divides both the TfGM area and the Cheshire East area on the Hazel Grove/Poynton boundary.
> 
> Incidentally, there once was a 379 bus service from Poynton (Dickens Lane) to Manchester Airport a few years ago, but this was withdrawn due to extremely low passenger loading figures.


I'm talking about the whole of the A34 from central Manchester all the way out to the Wilmslow area. The Traffic in that area is a nightmare. I know Handforth is part of Cheshire East but I don't know their views on TfGM or Metrolink. It hasn't stopped TfGM planning Metrolink tram/train out towards Derbyshire for example but there are many other projects that come before any of this and since nothing has ever been planned apart from a line going down Oxford towards the new South Manchester line we don't know. I'm pretty sure the next section of the A555 for the Airport will mostly be built on the Airport side which is in nearly all in Cheshire. I had a feeling part of the funding for that came from Greater Manchester? So that shows they must work together.

To me I've always found Wilmslow and Handforth to be nothing more than commuter towns of the Manchester area. It's where the wealthy who either work in Manchester or who own businesses in Manchester live. Always seemed to be linked more to Manchester than Wigan, Bolton or a Rochdale ever have done. There's pretty much concrete and housing from central Manchester all the way out to Wilmslow which to a point is what matters and the distances are no more than other lines out to Bury etc The problems are other projects come first and there's quite a list.


----------



## Freel07

Another step forward for Metrolink took place on Wednesday 04/12/2013 when driver trainer familiarisation started on the Oldham Town Centre section between Westwood and Mumps. On Thursday afternoon I decided to brave the wind and take a 409 bus up to Oldham to see what was happening.

I was almost caught out as I got off the bus and 3070 appeared crossing King Street eastbound.


P1030291 by sghyde, on Flickr

As it arrived at Central 3071 was already standing there.


P1030295 by sghyde, on Flickr

Wanting to get some shots from John Street I hurried over and managed to catch 3071 as it descended to Manchester Street. By the way in this shot there is someone under the bridge taking photos and I believe I spoke to him as we passed on the pedestrian crossing on Manchester Street, is it anyone on here? I didn't get chance to ask.


P1030301 by sghyde, on Flickr

I just had time to get down into the middle of the roundabout as 3071 returned from Westwood. 

P1030304 by sghyde, on Flickr

And as it started the climb back to King Street 3070 appeared again.


P1030308 by sghyde, on Flickr

Back on Union Street 3070 leaves King Street stop eastbound.


P1030316 by sghyde, on Flickr

Passing 3071 at Central.


P1030320 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030324 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030329 by sghyde, on Flickr

Union Street with 3070 westbound.


P1030332 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030338 by sghyde, on Flickr

3071 trapped by a badly parked car which despite plenty of room in the parking bay had been left stuck out in the road. It was left waiting for 2 or 3 minutes.


P1030343 by sghyde, on Flickr

But eventually escaped.


P1030348 by sghyde, on Flickr

To make its way east to Mumps.


P1030352 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1030354 by sghyde, on Flickr

I just missed it crossing over at Mumps. This proved to be its last trip of the afternoon. We can see one of the drivers with the points bar in his hand on the platform.


P1030355 by sghyde, on Flickr

And here was see 3070 approaching Mumps on its last trip.


P1030365 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030366 by sghyde, on Flickr.


----------



## Woonsocket54

A famous scene from the Simpsons:



> Bart: True or false: "You can get mono from riding the monorail."
> Homer: False. No wait, true!
> Bart: No you were right the first time! You know Dad, I think this is great that you are trying to become a monorail conductor, and I want to be just like you when I grow up.


Now are Metrolink conductors asked "True or False: You can get mumps from riding the Metrolink?"


----------



## Freel07

Taking advantage of a nice sunny day I ventured up to Oldham again this morning to try some more shots of training action in progress. This time I worked my way between King Street and Westwood and back.

Anyway here is a selection of my photos which I don't think need too much explanation.

King Street with both 3070 and 3071. The permanent fencing between the car park and the stop makes photography a little difficult as the mesh is rather small.


DSC_2728a by sghyde, on Flickr

Now over to Westwood.


DSC_2750a by sghyde, on Flickr

The trams were actually having to cross West Street to ensure they were clear of Westwood Crossover. 


P1030380a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2756a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2759a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2768a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2771a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2774a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2778a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2783a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2796a by sghyde, on Flickr

Entering Westwood stop


P1030392a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2807a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2810a by sghyde, on Flickr

Now up to the top end of the ramp alongside Oldham Way.


DSC_2812a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2821a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2824a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2826a by sghyde, on Flickr


DSC_2828a by sghyde, on Flickr

And finally back to King Street. I noticed that just after this shot was taken things seemed to go quiet and one of the trams was stopped at Central for some time. 


DSC_2842a by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Yesterday the new Queens Road stop is opened as replacement of Woodlands Road stop, while Woodlands Road itself stop is now closed


----------



## Freel07

dimlys1994 said:


> Yesterday the new Queens Road stop is opened as replacement of Woodlands Road stop, while Woodlands Road itself stop is now closed


That's right and I took a trip up to Queens Road on Wednesday to have a look at the stop and take some shots for my collection. 

Having got talking to the PSRs on the platforms they told me that it would be manned until such time as the lift is working and the other final detailing is complete. They didn't know how long that was likely to be.


P1030413 by sghyde, on Flickr

Two rather grubby old friends on their way to Altrincham.


P1030415 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030420 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030422 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030423 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030429 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030431 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030433 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030439 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030443 by sghyde, on Flickr

The top landing of the lift which is still to be commissioned.


P1030449 by sghyde, on Flickr

Another slightly younger 'old friend' on its way to Altrincham.


P1030465 by sghyde, on Flickr

Not often photographed or seen moving in daylight. 1027 had just drawn 3020 off the wheel lathe after tyre turning.


P1030469 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

^^So, you were there and does it really changed everything? I mean that there was some controversy about Woodlands Road station closure, that two new stops would have bad connectivity for community


----------



## Freel07

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^So, you were there and does it really changed everything? I mean that there was some controversy about Woodlands Road station closure, that two new stops would have bad connectivity for community


I was there on the third day of operation and there were certainly quite a few people using the stop during my visit. In my opinion more than would have been using Woodlands Road which in my experience was lightly used. Yes its closure may well inconvenience a few people living close by it but Queens Road and Abraham Moss between them serve a larger catchment area. The college at Abraham Moss did provide Woodlands Road with most of its passengers but obviously meant they had to walk. The new Irish Heritage Centre on Queens Road and the residential area around the stop are some considerable distance from Woodlands Road.


----------



## dimlys1994

Yesterday:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=367
> 
> *A ground-breaking moment for Metrolink*
> 23 December 2013
> 
> Work to deliver a second Metrolink line through the heart of Manchester city centre – providing greater capacity and resilience across the network – is set to begin in January.
> 
> The three-year programme will see the creation of the new multi-million pound Second City Crossing, enabling more trams to cross the city centre and, in turn, increasing the capacity, flexibility and reliability of the system.
> 
> The line will begin in Lower Mosley Street and run through St Peter’s Square, before turning down Princess Street and then heading along Cross Street and Corporation Street before re-joining the existing Metrolink line just outside Victoria station.
> 
> As part of the project, new stops will be built in Exchange Square and St Peter’s Square.
> 
> Councillor Andrew Fender, Chair of the TfGM Committee, said: “This will be the starter pistol for a marathon civil engineering project that is an essential part of the Metrolink expansion.
> 
> “The Second City Crossing (2CC) will increase the capacity, flexibility and reliability of all of the network’s new lines and enable them to operate to their fullest.
> 
> “As such, it will play a vital role in helping to build a strong and prosperous economy for Greater Manchester.”
> 
> Powers to install the second Metrolink route were formally approved by the government in November following a public inquiry earlier this year and a major public consultation in 2011.
> 
> The first stage of work – to divert gas pipes and electricity and phone cables buried in the highway away from the footprint of the new tramway – will start on Corporation Street, between Withy Grove and Market Street, from 6 January.
> 
> This will see trenches dug so new ducting can be laid for pipes and cables. Localised road closures and diversions will be put in place but access to businesses in the area will be maintained at all times.
> 
> A number of work sites will also be set up in the St Peter’s Square area, and TfGM is working closely with Manchester City Council to minimise any disruption and ensure the works are integrated with other developments in the city centre.
> 
> All of this will mark the formal starting point of a major, transformational civil engineering programme expected to be complete in early 2017 and which includes plans to redevelop and expand the Deansgate-Castlefield and Manchester Victoria stops.
> 
> From January onwards, work will be carried out at various sections of the 2CC route until its completion. However, subject to ERDF funding, the section to Exchange Square could be complete in 2015.
> 
> Peter Cushing, TfGM’s Metrolink Director, said: “It’s a significant piece of work and not without its challenges, but we have learnt a huge amount successfully delivering new street-running lines to Ashton, Oldham and Rochdale town centres and to Wythenshawe and Manchester Airport and we will be drawing on this experience to keep disruption to an absolute minimum.
> 
> “We have also established strong links with businesses in the city and I’d encourage anyone who hasn’t already done so to get in touch so we can keep them up to speed over the life of this project and beyond.”
> 
> TfGM’s dedicated engagement team, who have been engaging with stakeholders in the city for some time, will continue to share details on the delivery of the scheme directly with businesses and individuals throughout the project.


----------



## dimlys1994

Today:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2014/01/02/manchester-orders-a-further-10-new-trams/
> 
> *Manchester orders a further 10 new trams*
> 2 JAN, 2014
> 
> A Bombardier/Vossloh Kiepe consortium has received an order for 10 new Manchester Metrolink trams after the city’s transport authority exercised an option from an £18 million contract signed in 2007.
> 
> This latest order takes the total number of new trams to 104, with 77 already delivered by the consortium.
> 
> The new fleet will fully replace the original T68 vehicles which will complete their final runs this year before being decommissioned.
> 
> Bombardier has said the first tram of the new batch is expected to be delivered in March 2015.
> 
> Peter Cushing, Transport for Greater Manchester’s (TfGM) Metrolink director, said: “The new FLEXITY M5000 vehicles are now a familiar sight across Greater Manchester, with nearly 70,000 journeys a day made on the Metrolink network.
> 
> “The vehicles are helping us deliver greater capacity and a much more reliable journey, with lighter, brighter and more spacious interiors giving extra room for passengers. We look forward to completely replacing our tram fleet with this model during 2014.”
> 
> The new trams are designed and manufactured by Bombardier in Bautzen, Germany, and Vienna, Austria. However, the bogies are delivered from Bombardier’s Siegen factory and the electrical equipment is provided by Vossloh Kiepe.


----------



## d33206hg

Well at least 5 T68/T68A's have worked in 2014! 1007+1017 1016+1023 2003 today

Metrolink 030 by d33206hg, on Flickr

Metrolink 102 by d33206hg, on Flickr

Metrolink 153 by d33206hg, on Flickr

Metrolink 163 by d33206hg, on Flickr

Metrolink 082 by d33206hg, on Flickr

Metrolink 142 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## MelbourneCity

When will they be fully replaced?


----------



## future.architect

MelbourneCity said:


> When will they be fully replaced?


Summer this year


----------



## Freel07

This weekend Metrolink sees the first section of second generation route to be closed in the UK when the section of the Oldham Rochdale Line between Werneth and Mumps through Werneth and Central Tunnels closes in readiness for the opening of the new Town Centre line on January 27th.

A few shots from today.

A Rochdale bound M5000 enters Central Tunnel


DSC_2850 by sghyde, on Flickr

A pair of M5000s heading for East Didsbury leave Central Tunnel.


DSC_2851 by sghyde, on Flickr

A pair of M5000s leave Werneth Tunnel bound for East Didsbury


DSC_2858 by sghyde, on Flickr

3008 heading for Rochdale approaches the Manchester end of Werneth Tunnel passing the site of the former Werneth Station.


DSC_2861 by sghyde, on Flickr

Looking from Clegg Street bridge 3033 leaves Central Tunnel passing the site of Central Station.


DSC_2878 by sghyde, on Flickr

and heads towards Mumps past the site of the ends of Clegg Street and Central stations platforms.


DSC_2880 by sghyde, on Flickr

3046 approaches Mumps (Temporary) and the site of the former Mumps Station.


P1030487 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030490 by sghyde, on Flickr

With training trams 3075 and 3076 visible on the new route in the background 3057 crosses the road on the old route bound for East Didsbury.


P1030519 by sghyde, on Flickr

The Mumps (Temporary) stop adjacent to the site of the former Mumps Station. This will be abandoned once again after this evening.


P1030524 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

^^What will happen with tunnels after the extension will be completed?


----------



## Manchester77

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^What will happen with tunnels after the extension will be completed?


Probably be gated/bricked up


----------



## Lucky Lukas

What a short-sighted project the 2cc is (IMO). 

It's running far too close to the existing line on Mosley St and High St and is providing an amazing total of one (1) ONE !!!! new stop. It may have some running benefits but it's catchment benefit is negligible. Shame!

IMO the scheme should have run along Deansgate, had 3 (THREE!) stops and, wait for it, should have been in tunnel - Pre-metro style, with a view to sinking the line underground between Piccadilly Gardens and Victoria in the long run also.

Then Manchester would be on the way to having a transport system worthy of some attention. As it stands, it lags somewhere behind a 2nd tier provincial French system - and what a palaver it has been.


----------



## Manchester77

^^ you having a laugh? Baring in mind the £1.5bn for Phase Three is a loan, how much money do you think we could have got? Ignoring the cost, the new line is about capacity, having lots of stops limits capacity, even with TMS, there's only so many trams you can run until it becomes full 1CC is 25tph, think 2CC will be 30tph having an additional stop would limit this.


----------



## MarkO

Lucky Lukas said:


> What a short-sighted project the 2cc is (IMO). It's running far too close to the existing line on Mosley St and High St and is providing an amazing total of one (1) ONE !!!! new stop. It may have some running benefits but it's catchment benefit is negligible. Shame! IMO the scheme should have run along Deansgate, had 3 (THREE!) stops and, wait for it, should have been in tunnel - Pre-metro style, with a view to sinking the line underground between Piccadilly Gardens and Victoria in the long run also. Then Manchester would be on the way to having a transport system worthy of some attention. As it stands, it lags somewhere behind a 2nd tier provincial French system - and what a palaver it has been.


Hmmmmmm interesting post Lukas but let's get things into a bit of historical perspective - you're both right and wrong here old chap.

Many of us SSC Forummers (and also an outside group) campaigned for a route along (part of) Deansgate with additional stops as you mention and to spread catchment to a wider area. We were also equally incensed when plans revealed just ONE stop (ideally on that route there would have been a second stop around King St). 

BUT may I take issue with you about what Manchester has got for the investment? It's become the UK's biggest (& arguably best) light rail system (and delivered the fastest and at lower price than the somewhat embarrassing fiasco of Edinburgh) and given the (almost hopeless) amount of money spent outside London on transport projects you just can't justify it being reasonable value for money and a huge success. 

TfGM and their predecessors have done an absolutely unprecedented job in squeezing the funding for these projects out of generally London-centric governments, but they have have to deliver almost everything on the cheap or at a price that would not be tolerated by as you put it 3rd rate French provincial cities.

With that backdrop maybe you could cut them some slack and place the blame for any shortcomings on a system that favours massive investment in the capital but makes the regions their bitches!


----------



## Lucky Lukas

MarkO said:


> Hmmmmmm interesting post Lukas but let's get things into a bit of historical perspective - you're both right and wrong here old chap.
> 
> Many of us SSC Forummers (and also an outside group) campaigned for a route along (part of) Deansgate with additional stops as you mention and to spread catchment to a wider area. We were also equally incensed when plans revealed just ONE stop (ideally on that route there would have been a second stop around King St).
> 
> BUT may I take issue with you about what Manchester has got for the investment? It's become the UK's biggest (& arguably best) light rail system (and delivered the fastest and at lower price than the somewhat embarrassing fiasco of Edinburgh) and given the (almost hopeless) amount of money spent outside London on transport projects you just can't justify it being reasonable value for money and a huge success.
> 
> TfGM and their predecessors have done an absolutely unprecedented job in squeezing the funding for these projects out of generally London-centric governments, but they have have to deliver almost everything on the cheap or at a price that would not be tolerated by as you put it 3rd rate French provincial cities.
> 
> With that backdrop maybe you could cut them some slack and place the blame for any shortcomings on a system that favours massive investment in the capital but makes the regions their bitches!



I agree that UK is hideously London-centric. I'm not criticising people for having poor budgets, try as they might, but I would have made the 2cc a core priority of the network, ahead of both Rochdale and the Airport. These latter are IMO too distant for tram services, and especially the airport. Airport pax want express services (as do inter-urban pax), not trams going round the houses. When completed, Wythenshawe will have a better tram network than central Manchester. How can this be?

Manchester has aspirations of being the UK's 2nd city and deserved a subway/metro type network a LONG time ago. The 2cc was a chance to establish that.


----------



## Manchester77

The airport line is not meant for people travelling straight from the Airport into town and vice versa it's to serve the communities along the line, Wythenshawe, Benchill etc. Airport travellers have faster services from most central manchester stations DGT, MCO, MAN (MCV from 2018) to name a few. But as I said its about linking communities than serving the airport only.

The Oldham Loop Line has improved tremendously since it was converted, from 2016 it will see a 6 minute service to Shaw as well as a far better improved quality of service; 80s built sprinters and pacers to modern trams. Ditto with the other two lines metrolink converted, the Altrincham line is far more frequent now as it the Bury line. If it weren't for metrolink it's likely the bury line would have become diesel operated since it would have been costly to replace the unique trains on the unique 1200DC Side Contact system.


----------



## Lucky Lukas

Be that as it may, the 2cc is not a "Second City Crossing" it's a half mile diversion round the back of the Arndale and it's a blooming joke.


----------



## Manchester77

But it is it's the second metrolink crossing through the city centre and regardless of whatever route it took it always will be just the the existing routes via Market Street is 1CC. And the route it takes doesn't really matter since it's core purpose is to increase capacity in the city above 25tph (the current frequency)


----------



## Freel07

Manchester77 said:


> The airport line is not meant for people travelling straight from the Airport into town and vice versa it's to serve the communities along the line, Wythenshawe, Benchill etc. Airport travellers have faster services from most central manchester stations DGT, MCO, MAN (MCV from 2018) to name a few. But as I said its about linking communities than serving the airport only.
> 
> The Oldham Loop Line has improved tremendously since it was converted, from 2016 it will see a 6 minute service to Shaw as well as a far better improved quality of service; 80s built sprinters and pacers to modern trams. Ditto with the other two lines metrolink converted, the Altrincham line is far more frequent now as it the Bury line. If it weren't for metrolink it's likely the bury line would have become diesel operated since it would have been costly to replace the unique trains on the unique 1200DC Side Contact system.


A couple of additional points in support of your post Manchester 77. 

Firstly if Metrolink hadn't taken on the Bury Line there is a good chance it would have closed completely, it only just survived by the skin of it's teeth in the 1970s.

Secondly some of these recent extensions aren't about simply providing links into Manchester. The Shaw to Rochdale section provides a link into the heavy rail network for the smaller communities along its route as the original rail service did. More recently the East Manchester Line has provided an alternative link up to Ashton from Clayton and Droylsden which seems to be well used.

To get back to the main point though 2CC as you say is about increasing capacity and providing diversity during service perturbations. Yes Deansgate could have been used but given the amount of road traffic using it I doubt it would have done much for reliability. Alternative routes would have been needed for all that traffic. Corporation Street Cross Street are relatively quiet in comparison. The route down to Deansgate from the viaduct would have been expensive as well although obviously the closer to Cornbrook the new route leaves the existing the better for capacity. I am also aware that various studies were done to find routes into Victoria from Deansgate many of which would have a a serious impact on access to Victoria concourse for passengers. 

As you imply the resulting 2CC which is about to start construction is about living within the resources available which will always be a compromise.


----------



## Freel07

*Rochdale Town Centre*

I decided to brave the rain and take the bus up to Rochdale yesterday afternoon to have a look at the new Interchange and see if there was any testing in progress having seen a news item on British Trams Online about it.

At the station tramstop 3 trams waiting ready to go. 


P1030543 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030546 by sghyde, on Flickr

No signs of any drivers though. So what to do, should I hang around or walk straight down to the Interchange.

I decided to get a cuppa in the little cafe on the station in the hope that on my return there might be signs of action.

My patience was rewarded! A fourth tram, 3075, appears and a whole gaggle of Hi-Vis get off. Obviously been down in the town centre for lunch.


P1030549 by sghyde, on Flickr

3071 sets off up High Level Road, me thinking it was off to Milnrow to reverse on the crossover.


P1030556 by sghyde, on Flickr

I wanted some shots of it returning down the correct track and expected to have time to have a wander along Maclure Road.

3076 caught me out by leaving for the Interchange whilst my back was turned!


P1030562 by sghyde, on Flickr

And 3006 did similar the other way.


P1030563 by sghyde, on Flickr

But then I noticed 3076 had already returned, they were turning on bridge over Oldham Road! I managed to get my shots as 3006 returned.


P1030564 by sghyde, on Flickr

I intended to get the bus from the Interchange so walked over to Wet Rake and behold a tram, 3076, climbing Drake Street.


P1030578 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030581 by sghyde, on Flickr

And another, this time 3047 which must have been hiding down on Smith Street.


P1030583 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030585 by sghyde, on Flickr

Yet another soaking before 3071 appears at the aptly named Wet Rake.


P1030590 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030594 by sghyde, on Flickr

Followed fairly quickly by 3006.


P1030596 by sghyde, on Flickr

Is the tram stopping at the bus stop :lol:


P1030599 by sghyde, on Flickr

Now on Drake Street 3006 had to wait for 3071 to leave the single track. Don't the trams look large against the narrow street and 2 storey buildings.



P1030602 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030603 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030607 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030609 by sghyde, on Flickr


P1030613 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Today, the new Metrolink service through Oldham is officially opened Photo from TfGM's Twitter page:


----------



## Freel07

dimlys1994 said:


> Today, the new Metrolink service through Oldham is officially opened Photo from TfGM's Twitter page:


Great photo thanks for finding it and posting.


----------



## dimlys1994

Updated Metrolink tram section on urbanrail.net. Old section disappeared:


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=390
> 
> *Time to give Victoria a makeover fit for a queen*
> 06 February 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work on a major, multi-million pound transformation of the Manchester Victoria Metrolink stop is set to start on Friday, 21 February.
> 
> The nine-month project will see the stop completely redesigned and expanded to provide additional platforms and tracks, accommodating the new Second City Crossing and wider network expansion – in conjunction with the transformation of the railway station by Network Rail.
> 
> As a result of this work there will also be temporary changes to Metrolink services for the duration of the project.
> 
> The very first stage of work – from Friday 21 February to Sunday 23 February* – will see Metrolink services replaced with buses from Abraham Moss on the Bury line to the city centre and from Central Park on the Oldham-Rochdale line to the city centre.
> 
> Altrincham, Ashton, East Didsbury and Eccles services will run via Piccadilly.
> 
> Then, from Monday 24 February** onwards, trams will have to pass through Victoria in both directions on a single line of track. In order to safely maximise the number of trams that can run on the single line the stop will be temporarily closed to passengers.
> 
> Instead, passengers will be asked to use Shudehill, the next city centre stop along and just a short walk for connections with Victoria’s rail services and the Phones 4u arena.
> 
> Metrolink services will also change for the duration of the work:
> 
> 
> • Every Bury to Altrincham service will be served by double trams from start to end of service – boosting capacity at the busiest times.
> 
> • A shuttle tram will run between Bury and Abraham Moss every 12 minutes, catering for approximately a third of all journeys made on this line. As a result, passengers travelling to stops between Bury and Abraham Moss should board the dedicated shuttle service, to ensure there is as much room as possible for city-bound passengers travelling in the busy morning and evening peaks.
> 
> • Instead of running to and from Bury, Ashton line services will run to Eccles via Piccadilly every 12 minutes. Rochdale and East Didsbury services will still run every 12 minutes but will not call or stop at Victoria.
> 
> • Customers travelling between Victoria and Piccadilly rail stations can either use the free city centre Metroshuttle bus service (changing between Service 1 and 2) or alight at Market Street and walk to the Piccadilly Gardens stop (and vice versa) to complete their journey by tram.
> 
> A comprehensive public information campaign will launch in the coming weeks to support passengers through the changes and to keep people up to date with the latest developments.
> 
> Peter Cushing, TfGM’s Metrolink Director, said: “The Victoria project is incredibly exciting, it complements the wider transformation of the station but also plays an essential part of Metrolink’s Second City Crossing development and on-going expansion of the network.
> 
> “To ensure this is done in a safe manner, we have to run on a single line of track. Currently, 15 trams an hour call at Victoria in each direction – that’s 30 overall, which simply cannot be sustained when we’re running on just a single line.
> 
> “So we’re temporarily closing the stop and asking people to use the nearby Shudehill stop instead. We’re also making changes to services on the Bury line, which will be supported by running double trams on every service from Bury to Altrincham via the city.
> 
> “We’ve considered these changes very carefully and they will provide customers with the most effective, safest and least disruptive option. They also mirror demand we’ve monitored on the network.”
> 
> Additional signage and ticket vending facilities will be provided at Shudehill, and Metrolink staff will be on hand during the busiest times. Additional measures will also be put in place to cater for demand during events at the nearby arena.
> 
> **Metrolink services Friday 21 February to Sunday 23 February (inclusive):*
> 
> 
> • Eccles to Ashton via MediaCityUK (every 12 minutes)
> 
> • East Didsbury to Piccadilly (every 12 minutes)
> 
> • Altrincham to Piccadilly (every six minutes - every 12 minutes on Sunday 23rd)
> 
> • Bury to Abraham Moss (every six minutes - every 12 minutes on Sunday 23rd) – a replacement bus service will operate from Crumpsall to Shudehill and Piccadilly
> 
> • Rochdale to Central Park (every 12 minutes) – a replacement bus service will operate from Central Park to Shudehill and Piccadilly
> 
> ***Metrolink changes from Monday 24 February for circa nine months:*
> 
> 
> • Manchester Victoria stop – temporarily closed until further notice; please use the Shudehill stop instead
> 
> • Bury to Altrincham, via St Peter’s Square (every 12 minutes Mon-Sat) – increased capacity with double trams from start to end of service
> 
> • Bury to Abraham Moss shuttle tram (every 12 minutes Mon-Sat) - catering for approximately a third of all journeys made on this line
> 
> • Ashton to Eccles, via Piccadilly (every 12 minutes)
> 
> There are no Bury-to-Altrincham direct Metrolink services on Sundays. Instead, all Bury and Altrincham services run to/from Piccadilly​ and this will continue to be the case throughout the Victoria project.


----------



## dan72

What sort of gradient are those trams running up in the street?


----------



## JackClare

dan72 said:


> What sort of gradient are those trams running up in the street?


I think the maximum they can take is about 9% (1 in 10)


----------



## Freel07

JackClare said:


> I think the maximum they can take is about 9% (1 in 10)


The maximum for either T68 ( academic now) or M5000 is 6% around 1 in 16.


----------



## JackClare

Freel07 said:


> The maximum for either T68 ( academic now) or M5000 is 6% around 1 in 16.


6%?! That sounds crazy! Not that I'm doubting your expertise Freel, that just seems mad considering the amount of times I heard the sander activate this evening even just leaving Mumps towards Central :lol:

I'm assuming that 6% is under absolutely perfect conditions, i.e. no water on the railhead at all?

Edit: Oh f*ck, I just realised what I said. I read 6% as being steeper than 9%. I hadn't even had a drink, bloody hell :bash:


----------



## nanar

Realy ?? So, what you'll do when raining ? Would you stop the tram ?
It's UK, you know , not Tunisia or Egypt.


----------



## nr23Derek

nanar said:


> Realy ?? So, what you'll do when raining ? Would you stop the tram ?
> It's UK, you know , not Tunisia or Egypt.


It's worse than that, this is Manchester we're talking about. Rain is the norm.

Derek


----------



## Freel07

JackClare said:


> 6%?! That sounds crazy! Not that I'm doubting your expertise Freel, that just seems mad considering the amount of times I heard the sander activate this evening even just leaving Mumps towards Central :lol:
> 
> I'm assuming that 6% is under absolutely perfect conditions, i.e. no water on the railhead at all?
> 
> Edit: Oh f*ck, I just realised what I said. I read 6% as being steeper than 9%. I hadn't even had a drink, bloody hell :bash:


No problem it took me ages to get my head around gradients measured as a percentage when I was brought up with them in terms of 1 in xxx!

As for the issue of wheelslip as wet rail in heavy rain is often just as good a a perfectly dry one. The worst conditions are a damp greasy rail after a long dry spell or damp rails with leaf mulch around.

The maximum gradient also isn't just about climbing an incline. A number of factors are taken into account. Having the power to ascend is one,another is the ability to stop! In addition a single tram must be able to pull a disabled tram up the maximum gradient and stop and hold one on the same gradient. Sanders are only there to assist when railhead conditions are poor.


----------



## dimlys1994

Website of new Metrolink city centre extension:
http://www.transformationinformation.co.uk


----------



## dimlys1994

Today official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=416
> 
> *Launch date confirmed for Rochdale's town centre Metrolink line*
> 20 March 2014
> 
> Rochdale’s new town centre Metrolink line will open to passengers on Monday 31 March, subject to final testing.
> 
> The final stage will start on Thursday 27 March and will see trams running along the route every 12 minutes but out of service, to complete the commissioning of the new infrastructure.
> 
> The first in-service tram to leave the new Smith Street stop will depart on the Monday at 5.53am.
> 
> The opening of the new line goes hand-in-hand with a multi-million pound regeneration of the town centre that will completely re-shape the Rochdale skyline.
> 
> Metrolink passengers will have direct access to local bus services calling at the new state-of-the-art Rochdale Interchange just across the road from the town centre stop while work to remove the former bus station is already well underway.
> 
> The new town centre tram stop is directly opposite Number One Riverside – Rochdale’s iconic new library, customer service centre and council offices – and will provide excellent transport links to job and leisure opportunities.
> 
> Councillor Andrew Fender Chair of the TfGM Committee, said: “Rochdale town centre is a fantastic new destination for Metrolink passengers and the latest piece in the expansion of the network.
> 
> “This new line takes people right into the heart of the town centre at a time when really exciting changes are being made. Metrolink is going hand in hand with the transformation of the area and it’s a great thing to be part of.”
> 
> Leader of Rochdale Council, Colin Lambert, said: “The opening of the Metrolink in Rochdale is another huge step forward in the regeneration of Rochdale town centre.
> 
> “Along with the proposed £100m retail and family leisure facility and our unrivalled heritage offer it will help turn Rochdale into a popular destination for visitors and better connect us to the rest of the region.”
> 
> The town centre line will bring the size of the current Metrolink network to 48.5 miles (78km), serving 77 stops.​


----------



## Cherguevara

Just sharing this, because I don't think it's been seen on the world forums before:



Cherguevara said:


> From:  Tram-Train Strategy - TfGMC


Transport for Greater Manchester produced the report above to investigate potential expansions to the network following the current round of extensions. They've identified the following routes for further investigation. All are currently operating heavy rail routes but with at best infrequent and heavily subsidised passenger services; the Hazel Grove route is a freight only route, although this was until the 1960s the Midland Mainline to London. The aim of the tram-train project would be to convert all/most passenger services over to Metrolink operation to increase frequencies and improve access to the city centre from these suburban areas. Patronage on these lines (particularly the inner city sections within the M60 ring road) is currently poor, and it is expected that with frequent light rail services these lines could cover their own costs.

 Manchester – Bredbury – Marple 
 Manchester – Glossop 
 Manchester – Atherton – Wigan 
 Manchester – Sale - Altrincham (already exists as a Metrolink line, but tram-train would add capacity)
 Manchester – East Didsbury – Hazel Grove

These new lines would add 44 new miles to the existing/planned network, which take the network from approximately 60 miles length when the current phase of expansions is completed around 2018 to over 100 miles in length. If completed this will leave only one of the city's 10 metropolitan boroughs (Bolton) with no Metrolink service. A further study has been requested to investigate the possibility of using the railway line between Altrincham and Stockport to provide connections between the City's affluent southern suburbs and its Airport and the adjacent high speed rail station planned to open in 2030.

All a little far in the distance, but an interesting perspective on where the network is going.


----------



## dimlys1994

So new Rochdale town centre stop is now opened? And could we rename thread as *MANCHESTER | Public Transport*


----------



## Svartmetall

Sure.


----------



## dimlys1994

Nice updates, *Freel07*. Thanks!


----------



## WingTips

dimlys1994 said:


> Video about Trafford Line:



Great find and thanks for posting this...please keep up the good work...:banana::banana:


----------



## Kolothos

Manchester is going to be quite the beast in the near future. Just goes to show what happens when you give the city regions more power. Fantastic set of photos on this page.


----------



## richardio123

Gonna post a couple from my end of Manchester 

Firstly, we have the new Wythenshawe Interchange:

IMG_4601 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4602 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4604 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4608 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4609 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4610 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4615 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4616 by Richardio123, on Flickr

And a few from between Wythenshawe Town/Civic Centre to Manchester Airport

IMG_4633 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4637 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4642 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4646 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4647 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Shadowmoss, in the Airport's runway undershoot
IMG_4649 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4650 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4653 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4654 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4655 by Richardio123, on Flickr

That's 50 mph not kmh :banana:

IMG_4658 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4660 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Short stubby poles due to the proximity to the runway approach

IMG_4661 by Richardio123, on Flickr

The newly constructed Ringway Road West dual carriageway, start of the future SEMMS relief road

IMG_4663 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4664 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Running alongside Manchester Business Park

IMG_4666 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Trams lined up ready for testing

IMG_4670 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Manchester Airport Ground Transport Interchange (station)

IMG_4674 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4675 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4677 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4681 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Rail platform 4 and the future Metrolink platforms

IMG_4684 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4685 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4691 by Richardio123, on Flickr

And to finish, a picture of a FTPE class 350/4 ready for a run to Edinburgh 

IMG_4692 by Richardio123, on Flickr

:banana:


----------



## Manchester77

*Manchester Piccadilly*
_Manchester's main railway station serving all corners of the county as well as suburban Manchester routes. It's served by First TransPennine Express, Northern, Virgin Trains, Cross Country, Arriva Trains Wales & East Midlands Trains._
Originally posted on the projects and construction thread because I thought it was this thread!

Northern Rail - Class 323 - 323236 by MadAboutTrains, on Flickr
Northern operated 323.

350409+350401 by Lukas31 Transport Photography, on Flickr
Pair of FTPE 350/4s, introduced onto Scottish workings from December 13 following the completion of phase one north western electrification.

43047 by AJF 1, on Flickr
East Midlands Trains HST working a special to St Pancras during a blockade in the WCML.

Manchester Piccadilly by DarloRich2009, on Flickr
A cross country voyager stands on the left of the photo with a working to Bournemouth, to the right a northern 323 stands at the buffers with a FTPE 185 behind it most likely reversing to head off across the Pennines or to the Airport.

Manchester Piccadilly by DarloRich2009, on Flickr
An Arriva Trains Wales 175 stands at platform 14 with a working to North Wales.


----------



## pjm0512

You guys are doing better than any Tourist Board could! Keep it up, and put Manchester on the map!


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=523
> 
> *Greater Manchester transport leaders call for more accessible rail station funding*
> 05 September 2014
> 
> Transport leaders today called on government for increased funding to improve access to the 54 local rail stations in Greater Manchester that still do not have step-free access.
> 
> At a meeting of the Transport for Greater Manchester Committee’s Capital Projects and Policy sub-committee, members unanimously backed a motion calling for funding to allow step-free access to all Greater Manchester stations within the next 10 years.
> 
> There are currently 96 stations in Greater Manchester, and 42 (44%) are defined as accessible, improving on the national average of around 80% stations across the country without step-free access to every platform.
> 
> Last year Greater Manchester submitted a bid to the Department for Transport’s national Access for All fund – which offers £100 million for accessibility improvements between 2014-19.
> 
> However, no Greater Manchester stations were among the 42 across the country approved for accessibility funding improvements.
> 
> If a station is inaccessible, train operating companies have to provide alternative transport, at no extra cost above the ticket price, to the nearest or most convenient station.


----------



## loweskid

*Victoria station redevelopment....*

Some shots with my wide angle lens........




























And a not-so-wide-angle lens....


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Still on track for October reopening?


----------



## richardio123

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^Still on track for October reopening?


I believe the plan is for 2 of the Metrolink platforms to re-open sometime in November with the 3rd following sometime afterwards. The main station won't be finished until sometime next year though. :banana:


----------



## richardio123

*Airport to Roundthorn Metrolink update*

As more and more fences are coming down, finishing touches are being made to the line, ready for the predicted opening in October! 

Works progressing at the Airport terminus

IMG_4694 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4697 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Aviator Way/Manchester Business Park

IMG_4700 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Emergency access complete and now with bollards

IMG_4701 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Fencing all gone, looking splendid

IMG_4702 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4703 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Final level tarmac all finished

IMG_4704 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4705 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4706 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Awaiting one final bollard

IMG_4707 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Shadowmoss stop

IMG_4708 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Putting the final level of tarmac on the pavement near Peel Hall

IMG_4709 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Further along near the Virgin Media office, fencing all removed and pavement patched up

IMG_4710 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4711 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Robinswood Road inbound platform

IMG_4712 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4713 by Richardio123, on Flickr

The platform here is getting finishing touches, such as litter bins

IMG_4716 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4717 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Outbound

IMG_4719 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4720 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Track running alongside Simonsway and the Asda supermarket

IMG_4721 by Richardio123, on Flickr

At the bend into the Town centre, near the Forum centre

IMG_4722 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Work is progressing quickly on the Wythenshawe Interchange, with the travelshop steel work already erected

IMG_4724 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4725 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4726 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4727 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Metrolink platforms

IMG_4729 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4730 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Fences not long gone from here, requires an urgent litter-pick though!

IMG_4731 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Along on to Brownley road

IMG_4732 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4733 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Benchill

IMG_4736 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Sweeping curve on to Holyhedge road

IMG_4737 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4739 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Holyhedge shops

IMG_4740 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4742 by Richardio123, on Flickr

The road here is a lot wider than before!

IMG_4743 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Part of the road was coned off, they seemed to be grinding a small amount of concrete out next to the rails but only every so often

IMG_4744 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4745 by Richardio123, on Flickr

End of the road

IMG_4749 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Over the M56

IMG_4747 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4748 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Martinscroft stop

IMG_4751 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4753 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4754 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4759 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Roundthorn crossover

IMG_4760 by Richardio123, on Flickr

one of the points machines

IMG_4761 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4762 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Roundthorn stop

IMG_4763 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4764 by Richardio123, on Flickr

IMG_4765 by Richardio123, on Flickr

Along towards Baguley, the first example of "No Entry Except trams" on the Airport Line

IMG_4766 by Richardio123, on Flickr

And that's all from me! :banana:


----------



## WingTips

^^^^^^^^^ 
Fantastic photographs...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Two years ahead of schedule - marvelous, isn't it?


----------



## Freel07

More progress from Victoria and Deansgate Castlefield over the last few days.

Firstly one or two from Victoria last Friday.

From the east footbridge the reinforcement for the new outbound line is going in. This shows just how close to the main station platform 1 track the Metrolink outbound comes.

P1040799 by sghyde, on Flickr

The base walls for the southern island are now almost complete and one wall of the other island is well advanced.

P1040801 by sghyde, on Flickr

From the mezzanine.

P1040815 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1040816 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1040821 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1040826 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1040834 by sghyde, on Flickr

On my way to work today I took one or two photos at Deansgate where I had heard that they had started to lay out the twin block sleepers for the new inbound loop.

Not only sleepers but the core of the ramp at the city end has been poured now.

P1070234 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1070236 by sghyde, on Flickr

The track slab looking west

P1070238 by sghyde, on Flickr

and passing under the temporary access ramp.

P1070239 by sghyde, on Flickr

By this afternoon a number of rails were stacked ready for installation.

P1070240 by sghyde, on Flickr

and work was in progress at the west end where the new loop will open out to run round the back of the platform.

P1070241 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Another step forward, on my way home I noticed that at Deansgate Castlefield the rails have started to appear on the new loop.

P1070242 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1070244 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1070248 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.php/light-rail/more-m5000-lrvs-for-manchester.html?channel=542
> 
> *More M5000 LRVs for Manchester*
> Friday, September 12, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSPORT for Greater Manchester (TfGM) has placed an order worth £34m with a consortium of Bombardier and Vossloh Kiepe for 16 additional M5000 Flexity LRVs for the city's expanding Metrolink light rail network.
> 
> The vehicles are due to be delivered by 2017 and will take Metrolink's M5000 fleet to 120 units.
> 
> The additional order has been funded through the British government's Local Growth Fund. TfGM says it initially expected the funding to pay for 12 trams, but favourable exchange rates and the lower unit cost of a larger order prompted it to buy four additional vehicles


----------



## dimlys1994

New renders of additional platforms at stations that they are part of Orsall Chord project. Manchester Piccadilly's two new additional platforms:










And new look of Manchester Oxford Road station. The entrance will remained unchanged, because of listed status, but terminus platform will be gone:


----------



## pjm0512

Maybe TfGM should use more celebrities to get the public on their side...

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/showbiz-news/posh-metrolink-poster-raises-laugh-7751878


----------



## dimlys1994

Video of Piccadilly and Oxford Road flythroughs:


----------



## Freel07

The opening of the Metrolink Line to Manchester Airport moved closer today with the start of daytime running.

With the news that some day time running was likely starting today I decided to have a walk through from Martinscroft to the Airport to try to catch some of the action. Setting out with high hopes despite having been tipped off that there would only be one tram in use I began to get a little worried when I had seen nothing by the time I reached Wythenshawe. Plodding on and still nothing by the time I reached Shadowmoss. Walking onto Aviator Way something prompted me to cross the track onto Ringway Road at the first pedestrian crossing and double back to get a couple of shots on the outside of the curve and guess what!

Lurking in the distance at Shadowmoss was a tram.

P1070563 by sghyde, on Flickr

I had to wait around for quite a while before they moved off but managed to get a few shots as 3066 rounded the curve.

P1070569 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1070571 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1070572 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1070574 by sghyde, on Flickr

and accelerated away towards the Airport.

P1070576 by sghyde, on Flickr

I thought I might hang around down at the end of Aviator Way to catch them leaving the Underpass but after waiting nearly half an hour I decided to cut my losses and head for my train. However luck held out and I was greeted with this sight from the transport interchange.

P1070599 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1070600 by sghyde, on Flickr

The view from the platform ramp to the station.

P1070602 by sghyde, on Flickr

From the bufferstops those roof columns get in the way.

P1070604 by sghyde, on Flickr

No better really from the other end.

P1070609 by sghyde, on Flickr

Whilst waiting for a train back to town I kept my fingers crossed 3066 would depart and again my luck held.

P1070617 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1070619 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1070621 by sghyde, on Flickr

Away under Ringway Road.

P1070624 by sghyde, on Flickr

Patience rewards those who wait!


----------



## neil

Airport line to open 3rd November 2014. More than 1 year ahead of schedule:

13 October 2014

Launch date set for trams to Manchester Airport

Services on Metrolink’s new line to Manchester Airport will open to passengers on Monday 3 November – well over 12 months ahead of schedule.

The final stage of a thorough pre-launch process will start on Monday 20 October when test trams will start to run out of service between Cornbrook and the airport every 12 minutes – which is how often trams will run on the line from launch.

This will bring changes to first and last trams across the network and passengers are advised to check the Metrolink website from Monday (20 October) to see if and how their first or last services are changing.

Trams from the airport will run as far as Cornbrook initially, until Metrolink’s transformational Second City Crossing opens in 2017 and unlocks extra track capacity through the city centre.

Journeys from the Airport to Cornbrook, where passengers can connect with frequent services to stops across the network, will take around 45 minutes and will effectively double the number of trams running between St Werburgh’s Road and Cornbrook.

A driver’s eye view of the journey from Cornbrook (speeded up to take just 2.5 minutes) is available here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EFxOjHgEgPo

A 300-space park and ride facility – free for Metrolink passengers to use – will open at the Sale Water Park stop, conveniently located just off Junction 6 of the M60.

The 14.5km Airport line will bring the size of the Metrolink network – owned by Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) – to 92.5km (57.5 miles), serving 92 stops.

Footage of the M60 bridge installation – one of several major structures created for the new line – is available here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upeuM97TVRw

Councillor Andrew Fender, Chair of the TfGM Committee, said: “Seeing our trams reach Manchester Airport more than a year ahead of schedule is a truly amazing achievement – and a game-changer for the communities set to benefit from its 15 new stops and frequent, fully accessible services.

“For Wythenshawe in particular, Metrolink will provide new and easier ways for people across Greater Manchester to reach the town centre and all it has to offer – as well as making it a more attractive place to live, work and do business.

“The arrival of the new town centre interchange next year will, of course, make it even easier still.

“For people already living along the line, it will provide new ways of getting to work, leisure, health and education opportunities.

“Because of that, it’s going to be a catalyst for great change and growth, and I am truly delighted we’ve been able to start that process so much earlier than we expected when we first started this very ambitious and challenging project.”

Councillor Jeff Smith, Manchester City Council's executive member for housing and regeneration, said: "This new line will play a vital role in supporting the ongoing regeneration of Wythenshawe as well as making it easier for residents to access jobs and services at the airport and across Greater Manchester.

“The fact it’s opening a year earlier than originally planned is fantastic news for residents and businesses in Wythenshawe.”


----------



## Freel07

A bit more progress at Altrincham Interchange.

I noticed this morning that they had been stripping out some bits of the old footbridge, much of the glazing over the Metrolink lines has been removed and some bits of the wooden panelling.

P1080025 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080027 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080034 by sghyde, on Flickr

Up on the bridge itself over the Network Rail lines there seem to be some possible cut marks now. let's hope Peter cuts in the right place!

P1080037 by sghyde, on Flickr

The new bridge is starting look quite smart.

P1080039 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080045 by sghyde, on Flickr

Both of the new openings for access to the stairs and lift on Platform 4 are progressing well.

Stairs first.

P1080040 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080041 by sghyde, on Flickr

now the lift, this one still needs a new lintel.

P1080044 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080043 by sghyde, on Flickr

Outside from the Oakfield Road car park.

P1080049 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080048 by sghyde, on Flickr

The refurbished face of the buildings on Platform 1 looks quite smart now.

P1080053 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080054 by sghyde, on Flickr

Whilst I was on Platform 4 taking photos one of the project team came over talking to me. He told me that the old bridge is scheduled to be lifted out next Saturday night Sunday morning (25th 26th) and that the new bridge is likely to be in use if possible for this weekend. The lifts will follow towards the end of this year. He seemed quite pleased someone was taking photos and an interest.


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF1114 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1106 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1147 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1168 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1153 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1186 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1180 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1170 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1137 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1149 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF1053 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1009 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1029 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1011 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF1061 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Some more shots from Altrincham Interchange that I missed out last night when I posted.

P1080066 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080064 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080057 by sghyde, on Flickr

The array of solar panels on the roof.

P1080063 by sghyde, on Flickr

A poor shot of the pit for Platform 2/3 lift.

P1080033 by sghyde, on Flickr

The stairs on Platform 2/3 need some finishing yet.

P1080036 by sghyde, on Flickr

One job they do have to complete before the bridge comes out is to transfer the OLE to the new structure.

P1080024 by sghyde, on Flickr

The gable end of Platform 1 canopy seems to need the roof panels interfacing with the timber end. The 2 guys in black seemed to be surveying the canopy end.

P1080029 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

The face of Public transport in the Manchester area is changing so quickly, its hard to keep track (sorry no pun intended) of everything that`s happening.


----------



## r02bapurdie

Everyone off Greater Manchester thread will probably seen these picture but anyone who haven't here some picture that I took yesterday of work going on at Manchester Victoria. 

Looking at new roof at Victoria. 







Work seen to be coming on quite well at Victoria now. 









And platform seen to be coming on as well too. 







Work going on near Cheetham Road bridge. 



Here are three picture of work going on for new Second city centre line. 







:banana:


----------



## WingTips

Ghost running service has begun this morning on the new Manchester Airport Metrolink Line in preparation for the line opening to passengers in early November.


----------



## Freel07

And here are some photos taken today of that ghost (or shadow) running.

Starting at the Airport. Of course it started raining as soon as I got off the train. I had to hang around quite a long time before 3068 appeared. I had just missed the previous departure as my train rolled in.

P1080081 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080091 by sghyde, on Flickr

I then set off in the rain along Ringway Road.

3077 eventually appeared outbound.

P1080099 by sghyde, on Flickr

A little further on and it returned to Cornbrook.

P1080109 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080113 by sghyde, on Flickr

At Shadowmoss 3071 appeared in the stop.

P1080114 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080116 by sghyde, on Flickr

Off to Peel Hall where just as I arrived at the road junction 3071 appeared again.

P1080124 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080129 by sghyde, on Flickr

With the next outbound not due for around 10 minutes I carried on to Robinswood Road hoping to catch one in each direction.

P1080136 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080143 by sghyde, on Flickr

Unlucky so off to Wythenshawe Town Centre hoping for better luck.

P1080145 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080148 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080153 by sghyde, on Flickr

and I was rewarded.

P1080155 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080162 by sghyde, on Flickr

At Crossacres 3077 appears outbound. Some of these shots at Crossacres have suffered a bit from the sun and wet conditions.

P1080168 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080175 by sghyde, on Flickr

then 3068 appears heading for Cornbook. 

P1080179 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080184 by sghyde, on Flickr

Now off onto Hollyhedge Road as I had seen nothing was due for 20 minutes or so in either direction.

P1080187 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080191 by sghyde, on Flickr

Having reached the junction with Greenwood Road I waited for over 15 minutes for an inbound tram to appear.

P1080193 by sghyde, on Flickr

All sorts of road vehicles tried their best to obscure it.

url=https://flic.kr/p/pKi7Uh]







[/url]P1080195 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080199 by sghyde, on Flickr

Up at Martinscroft trams were due in both directions. Notice all the cones on the platform were over on their sides.

P1080203 by sghyde, on Flickr

The driver and a colleague decided to put this right

P1080206 by sghyde, on Flickr

before setting off for the Airport.

P1080207 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080218 by sghyde, on Flickr

Still able to walk (just about!) I carried on to Altrincham Road.

Via Roundthorn

where we see 3068 leaving Baguley.

P1080227 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080231 by sghyde, on Flickr

and heading off up Hollyhedge Road.

P1080238 by sghyde, on Flickr

Now at Baguley I spotted 3082 in Roundthorn.

P1080240 by sghyde, on Flickr

Notice the wave from the driver's mate!

P1080245 by sghyde, on Flickr

Another bit of luck here still at Baguley.

P1080248 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080252 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080256 by sghyde, on Flickr

Finally on to Altrincham Road junction where traffic makes photography rather difficult.

P1080258 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080259 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080266 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080267 by sghyde, on Flickr

faced with a walk to catch the bus now, I decided to call it a day and head for home. But that's only just over half the route.


----------



## dimlys1994

Freel07 said:


> faced with a walk to catch the bus now, I decided to call it a day and head for home. But that's only just over half the route.


But even it's only just over half of the route, it's very amazing to see progress. Thanks, Freel07


----------



## VDB

*Metrolink Map Evolution.*

Metrolink opened in 1992, and since then it has expanded four-fold. The network has been a huge success, carrying nearly 60 million people a year: making it the UK's second-largest mass-transit system. It is also the UK's largest light rail network, with nearly 100 stations. 
When the line to the Airport opens on November 3rd, it'll mark the completion of the Phase 3 expansions. Generally, 1 phase of expansion takes place every decade, but Phase 3 has been by far the largest phase: more than trebling the network size.

I've developed this compendium of Metrolink maps: mainly showing new expansions but also changes in styles and corporate colours of the network, as well as changes in station names and closures of stations and opening of others. It's a fascinating journey if you're interested in this sort of thing, which I am.




*1992*

We start in 1992, when two suburban railway lines were closed for nearly a year and converted to Metro operation. New rolling stock, as well as redeveloped stations and electrified rails, lead to the creation of Metrolink. The new lines - to Bury in the north and Altrincham in the south - were linked via 1 mile of track through Manchester city centre - from Victoria to GMEX, with a delta leading to Manchester's main railway station at Piccadilly:















*1999*

In 1999, Metrolink opened to the new Salford Quays regeneration zone. Salford Quays had originally been the Manchester Docks, but in the 1980s it was reclaimed as Salford Quays and by the new millenium it was seeing development of new apartments, offices, a large new leisure and shopping destination, and a theatre/cinema complex. In order to promote easy interchange between the Altrincham and Salford Quays lines, a new station opened at Cornbrook.

High St station, which closed in 1998, is now no longer on the map. Instead, Market St became a bi-directional station. 
















*2000*

The new millenium saw Phase 2b of the Metrolink open: in the form of an extension of the Broadway/Salford Quays line to Eccles:














*2002*

Shudehill transport interchange opened, necessitating a new station there in the City Zone:
















*2008*

In 2008, after 16 years, Metrolink adopted a new colour scheme. Blue, green and turqouise was replaced by yellow, silver and brown and news came out that Metrolink had been given 1.5bn pounds to extend the network. Phase 3a had begun. Shudehill station replaces High St, and also has a bus terminal attached.
















*2010*

Construction began on Phase 3a in 2009, but by September 2010 the first Metrolink extension in 10 years opened: a small spur to MediaCity. This map replaces the new map seen in 2008, which was quickly seen as a big mistake because it doesn't highlight the fact that you can't get from, say, Market St to destinations on the Eccles line direct - you'd have to change. The 2008 map quickly started confusing people and tourists. This map introduces the line colours which we're now becoming used to in Manchester - a different colour for each route. In addition, GMEX station has been renamed Deansgate-Castlefield:















*July 2011*

By July 2011, the first half of the South Manchester Line (SML) had opened to St Werburgh's Road, giving the network 3 new stations and about 3 new miles of track. In addition, due to increased demand, a new line to MediaCityUK was opened - but only as a shuttle to Cornbrook. However, despite the map stating that the service terminated at Cornbrook, it actually continued all the way to Piccadilly for a time afterwards. There's also a disclaimer attached to Woodlands Road station. Metrolink was in the process of obtaining permission to close Woodlands Road, however full permission wasn't granted for a further year and so the station's service was gradually numbed down to off-peak only, which is what the disclaimer states. There is also a new station at Abraham Moss, which was built down the road to replace Woodlands Road - and in future, Queens Road station would be built to replace Abraham Moss on the other side:















*June 2012*

The following Summer, the Purple Line was extended northwards: to Oldham. With eight new stations, as opposed to just one or three as had come before, this extension finally felt like a real "extension", if that makes sense. The disclaimer next to Oldham Mumps' station name states that this is only a temporary station: as plans were already underway to extend the tram straight into Oldham town centre. 















*December 2012*

In Winter, the Purple Line was expanded past Oldham, to Shaw. This was the first (and last, so far) Metrolink map to feature a dashed line in anticipation of a future opening. Whilst the line terminates at Shaw, the dashed line anticipates the opening of the full line to Rochdale, which eventually opened in February 2013. In addition, this map shows the Droylsden Line - which opened at the same time. 















*February 2013*

Metrolink expanded to just outside Rochdale Town Centre. Meanwhile, in the City Zone, Mosely Street's days are numbered: the map states it will close in Spring 2013:















*October 2013*

Mosely Street is now closed, but the network has expanded further eastwards from Droylsden: to Ashton Interchange. The network has also expanded past St Werburgh's Road to East Didsbury, and a message advertising the opening of a new station at Queens Road has also appeared.
















*January 2014*

Oldham Town Centre's Metrolink line has now opened, creating three new stations on the map. New Islington: an inner city area with a Metrolink station - has now appeared inside the City Zone, marking the first time a station has been added to the number of City Zone stations since 1992, and Woodlands Road has closed for good.















*March 2014, Current Map*

This is the current map, as of October 2014. The Purple Line is finally complete, with the addition of one new station into Rochdale Town Centre. Also, with the beginning of massive redevelopment works at Victoria station, the Metrolink station there has been forced to close for 9/10 months. This means no trams are calling at Victoria, but it also means that the number of services through the station is restricted, forcing the Blue Line to terminate at Abraham Moss temporarily - this also means that the Ashton Line has reverted from being blue, to being Pink (an extension of the Eccles Line). With this temporary closure, there are also no services between Victoria and Piccadilly - meaning the delta triangle at Piccadilly doesn't appear:















*November 2014*

We've reached the end of the journey - however on November 3rd, the Metrolink will be extended yet again: this time to the Airport. They're currently finishing off the line, installing ticket machines, escalators, etc - it's going to open a year early too, which is amazing. The line colour is Navy Blue. The Altrincham line has also been altered on this map, with the gaps between the stations increased and a small "flick" added to the end of it to balance the map out. For the first time since this version of the map was released, the City Zone is no longer a circle: but a weirder shape. I'm not sure why this is necessitated, but I don't really like it:












Hope you enjoyed the journey! :banana:


----------



## WingTips

Update from MAN airport on the new Metrolink extension



richardio123 said:


> M.A.G have done there part by updating all the Airport style signage with "tram" and a little tram logo
> 
> Untitled by Richardio123, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Richardio123, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Richardio123, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Richardio123, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Richardio123, on Flickr
> 
> Untitled by Richardio123, on Flickr
> 
> And the Outside
> 
> by Richardio123, on Flickr


----------



## Falubaz

Guys - less pics per post!


----------



## Swede

VDB said:


> *November 2014*
> 
> We've reached the end of the journey - however on November 3rd, the Metrolink will be extended yet again: this time to the Airport. They're currently finishing off the line, installing ticket machines, escalators, etc - it's going to open a year early too, which is amazing. The line colour is Navy Blue. The Altrincham line has also been altered on this map, with the gaps between the stations increased and a small "flick" added to the end of it to balance the map out. For the first time since this version of the map was released, the City Zone is no longer a circle: but a weirder shape. I'm not sure why this is necessitated, but I don't really like it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoyed the journey! :banana:


Great post. I enjoyed reading all of it. 

A question on the basic set-up of the network though:
I notice 4.5 branches to the south and 3 to the north with one line having to go from a northern branch to another northern branch. This hardly seems optimal. I realize it's all about how the city is built, where people live and work, but are there any plans to create another branch to the north to even it all out or a second line through the city center so the branches can get more trains per hour?


----------



## newdoader

Hi Swede there is already a heavy rail service to the area west of Bury through Bolton and Wigan, construction work has just started on a 2nd city crossing from Victoria to St Peters Square.


----------



## DiscoSteve

Swede there is a plan for a second line through the City Centre but only about half the "City Centre Section" will be "dualled" (St Peters Sq to Victoria) so there will still be a "bottleneck" from Cornbrook to St Peters Square

As for another Northern Line there is no plan. There IS a plan to build another Southern line to the Trafford Centre which would branch off at Pomona and slot between the Brown/Pink lines and the Green/Yellow lines (heading to the left on the diagram)

The only other 'line' up for consideration is the Marple Tram-Train line which would spur out from Piccadilly (below the Pink line on the right) potential as an extension of the Yellow line which currently terminates at Piccadilly


----------



## Swede

Haha! so the new tracks through the city center don't even go all the way through? 
I assume the long-term plan is to stretch that new bit out past St. Peter's Square and connect it to. say, Cornbrook? That way there would be two fully separate lines through the city center. Add a loop somehow for two of the branches on the left of the map and you'd get a system with the same number of branches on both sides of the core of the city and at least two separate tracks/lines through the core.


----------



## po8crg

Swede said:


> Haha! so the new tracks through the city center don't even go all the way through?


They go through the entire part that is on-road; from St. Peter's Square onward the line is on a separated right of way and therefore has more capacity than the area bounded by Victoria, Piccadilly and St. Peter's Square.

There isn't physically space to run more tracks between St. Peter's Square and Deansgate-Castlefield, so any such line would need to be a different routing (and would have to bypass the Deansgate-Castlefield station). There are several such proposals, but there's no indication that this is currently a priority for Transport for Greater Manchester.


----------



## richardio123

This is what it like Geographically to give you an idea 

Without the new Second City Crossing



With SSC zoomed in


----------



## Freel07

Swede said:


> Haha! so the new tracks through the city center don't even go all the way through?
> I assume the long-term plan is to stretch that new bit out past St. Peter's Square and connect it to. say, Cornbrook? That way there would be two fully separate lines through the city center. Add a loop somehow for two of the branches on the left of the map and you'd get a system with the same number of branches on both sides of the core of the city and at least two separate tracks/lines through the core.


As po8crg says after leaving St Peters Square there is something of a bottleneck to Deansgate Castlefield where a new 3 track layout is being constructed. Then there is another constricted section between Deansgate Castlefield and Cornbrook. Here although there are 2 parallel steel viaducts followed by a single 4 track brick arch viaduct only one of the steel structures is currently in any fit state to carry rail traffic and almost the whole width of the brick structure is taken by the 3 track running lines and reversing layout followed by the stop at Cornbrook with its wide island platform. This means that to construct an additional set of running lines a major refurbishment of the disused steel structure plus a new concrete viaduct to Cornbrook would be needed unless a totally new route into the city can be found.


----------



## dimlys1994

LtBk said:


> What I don't get is why Leeds doesn't have a tram system?


City planned to build it, but didn't found money. Instead they wanted trolleybus


----------



## WingTips

*Metrolink to Manchester Airport Now Boarding...*

Today saw the opening of the much anticipated new line to the airport, photographs will follow from forummers...but in the meantime this link will give you a taste of what its all about...

http://www.metrolink.co.uk/airport/Pages/index.html


----------



## Freel07

WingTips said:


> *Metrolink to Manchester Airport Now Boarding...*
> 
> Today saw the opening of the much anticipated new line to the airport, photographs will follow for forummers...but in the meantime this link will give you a taste of what its all about...
> 
> http://www.metrolink.co.uk/airport/Pages/index.html


Here is Part one of my photo journal of today.

Part 1 early events.

Arriving at Sale Water Park at around 04:50 this morning to be greeted by this.

DSC_5121 by sghyde, on Flickr

Then this as 3080/3070 descend from the Mersey Viaduct

DSC_5123 by sghyde, on Flickr

and roll into the stop.

DSC_5127 by sghyde, on Flickr

A slightly late arrival at Manchester Airport which lead to a late departure.

DSC_5128 by sghyde, on Flickr

Lots of people with little goody bags.

P1080757 by sghyde, on Flickr

Ready to depart.

DSC_5130 by sghyde, on Flickr

Some of the regular first tram crew on the return trip.

P1080758 by sghyde, on Flickr

DSC_5134 by sghyde, on Flickr

I left the first inbound set at Barlow Moor Road to try for a few early shots on the street running section on Hardy Lane, with mixed results!

DSC_5136 by sghyde, on Flickr

3063 approaches along the central reservation with an Airport bound trip.

DSC_5143 by sghyde, on Flickr

On departure it passes 3085 on the second inbound trip. Passengers already waiting at 06:37.

DSC_5147 by sghyde, on Flickr

DSC_5150 by sghyde, on Flickr

DSC_5152 by sghyde, on Flickr

On Hardy Lane 3067 approaches the camera with the 3rd Cornbrook trip.

DSC_5155 by sghyde, on Flickr

DSC_5158 by sghyde, on Flickr

3079 arrives at Barlow Moor Road heading to the Airport.

DSC_5161 by sghyde, on Flickr

Where we see it slightly later ready to depart.

DSC_5166 by sghyde, on Flickr

I'm not quite sure what the second tram on the PIDS was supposed to be 

DSC_5167 by sghyde, on Flickr

but 3079 departed normally

DSC_5169 by sghyde, on Flickr

and 3080 reappeared having been split from 3070. But nothing seemed special about its trip to warrant the odd display info

DSC_5173 by sghyde, on Flickr

although it did beat a fairly hasty retreat

DSC_5175 by sghyde, on Flickr

3067 arrives a few minutes later.

DSC_5179 by sghyde, on Flickr

From here I set out to take shots along the line, these will appear shortly in Part 2......


----------



## Freel07

OK Part 2 of my odyssey.

Starting at Shadowmoss

3067 heads off alongside Shadowmoss Road.

DSC_5184 by sghyde, on Flickr

3062 arrives to take me to Peel Hall

DSC_5203 by sghyde, on Flickr

where we see 3078 heading for the Airport.

DSC_5215 by sghyde, on Flickr

The early morning sun made life a bit difficult here.

DSC_5218 by sghyde, on Flickr

At Robinswood Road 3086 leaves for Cornbrook

DSC_5222 by sghyde, on Flickr

and across the junction 3063 appears heading for the Airport.

DSC_5229 by sghyde, on Flickr

To me even allowing for the Interchange construction site Wythenshawe Town centre stop has an unfinished air about it. Here we see 3078 ready to depart, the driver kindly waited for me to get this shot.

DSC_5240 by sghyde, on Flickr

Some happy Customer Service guys on the outbound platform here.

DSC_5249 by sghyde, on Flickr

Having noticed that there was a 24 minute gap after this tram I decided to head for Crossacres then walk up to Benchill.

DSC_5254 by sghyde, on Flickr

Crossacres where we see 3063 heading off towards Benchill as 3079 approaches the camera.

DSC_5261 by sghyde, on Flickr

DSC_5265 by sghyde, on Flickr

Benchill

3067 rounds the curve from Hollyhedge Road.

DSC_5293 by sghyde, on Flickr

After the long gap 3079 arrives to take me on towards my next port of call

DSC_5304 by sghyde, on Flickr

which was to be Moor Road as I needed to be back at Cornbrook to meet a friend at 10 o'clock.

DSC_5316 by sghyde, on Flickr

now the other half of the earlier double appeared running Out of Service.

DSC_5326 by sghyde, on Flickr

followed by my transport, 3085.

DSC_5333 by sghyde, on Flickr

After completing my rendezvous i headed back out to Wythenshawe Park and Northern Moor for a final few shots.

3063 arrives at Wythenshawe Park where once again an inbound gap gave me chance to obtain a few shots

DSC_5335 by sghyde, on Flickr

3085 Airport bound crosses Wythenshawe Road

DSC_5337 by sghyde, on Flickr

3067 at Bordley Walk

DSC_5351 by sghyde, on Flickr

followed by 3062

DSC_5358 by sghyde, on Flickr

Giving up on waiting for the next tram which was still at least 16 minutes away I walked up to Northern Moor where I arrived just in time to see 3080 climbing up to the M60 bridge

DSC_5377 by sghyde, on Flickr

and the PIDS indicated these headways.

DSC_5373 by sghyde, on Flickr

eventually 3079 arrived to get me back to my car at Sale Water Park.

DSC_5377 by sghyde, on Flickr

Back at Sale Water Park some six and a half hours after starting out!

DSC_5378 by sghyde, on Flickr

Comparing the car park here with the one at East Didsbury at a similar time on the day that line opened I think there were more cars here. Early days though I guess.

P1080787 by sghyde, on Flickr

Thats it for now. :lol:


----------



## d33206hg

3080 3070 pair of Bananas to the Airport
DSCF2799 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF2797 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF2802 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF2820 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF2850 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF2863 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF2886 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF2892 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Tonights shots
SWP
DSCF2924 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Peel Hall 
DSCF2921 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF2912 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Wythenshawe Town Centre
DSCF2906 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Manchester Airport
DSCF2904 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Freel, fantastic photographs !! and great to see Metrolink staff embracing the spirit of the occasion !! thank you so much for taking the time and trouble to take and post these photgraphs...

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Svartmetall

Yep, excellent work, mate. Really good to see the tram taking off in such a big way.


----------



## WingTips

*Funding for Trafford Park Line now secured*

Monday was as many forummers know an historic day for Metrolink with the opening of the Airport Line, however Politically, history was also being made in the City centre as devolution of powers were being signed off from London to Greater Manchester ( a separate thread exists for this should any one be interested...http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=570320&page=100).

Part of the deal was funding for the Metrolink line to the Trafford Park and the Trafford Centre, the deal is worth £450 Million approx. Construction is due to start in 2016 and the line opening in 2019/20.

http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/Consultations/Metrolink-Trafford-Park-Line/Pages/default.aspx


In the meantime we will refocus our attention to the the construction of the Second City Crossing Line ( 2CC) and the redevelopment of Victoria Station, so plenty of good stuff to keep us going...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Brenda goats

Has there been any talk of the Stockport line.....?


----------



## dimlys1994

WingTips asked me to upload one August video from taken from Network Rail website, so here it is:

110917095

Plus two other pictures from Network Rail's Twitter page in the north. New roof from the sky:










And parts of Victorian heritage:


----------



## WingTips

Thanks for those dimlys, the aerial shot of Victoria Station is really very impressive..


----------



## Freel07

Brenda goats said:


> Has there been any talk of the Stockport line.....?


There has been talk of a line to Stockport yes. It would be an extension of the East Didsbury Line and run under Didsbury Road through a rebuilt bridge seen in the left background of this photo.where the railway used to run down to Heaton Mersey and Cheadle Heath.

DSC_1817 by sghyde, on Flickr

Most of the old railway alignment has unfortunately been lost through development or the M60 motorway and a new crossing of the Mersey would be needed. I don't have any diagrams of the proposed route unfortunately. But I seem to recall that Johnny de Rivative put a photo set together on one of the Metrolink threads a few years ago.


----------



## d33206hg

Martincroft
DSCF3065 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Crossacres
DSCF3049 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Benchill
DSCF3037 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Shadowmoss
DSCF3023 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Mcr Airport
DSCF3015 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## Brenda goats

I get what you're saying about Stockport Freel. Is it actually going to happen?


----------



## DiscoSteve

Brenda goats said:


> I get what you're saying about Stockport Freel. Is it actually going to happen?


Whilst it is still talked about as an aspiration, its been 10 years since anything happened in relation to progressing the E.Didsbury to Stockport line

Here's the GMPTE (!) map from 1999 showing the route to the bus station









And here's another variant for which I cannot remember the source which shows the aspiration to extend it eastwards via Bredbury and Romiley to Marple









And indeed in recent and not so recent planning applications space is left for this aspiration - the aborted Sainsbury's Knightsbridge development included an Easement and there is nothing built right up against the M60 elevated section in Portwood for the same reason I suspect

But what is on the cards now is the Tram-Train conversion of the Marple Line from Piccadilly (via Bredbury) - this is awaiting the Sheffield/Rotherham Trial - but evidence of space being retained for it is also on the ground at the new Signalling Centre in Gorton


----------



## WingTips

As the Airport Line is operational, we will turn our attention to other Metrolink developments, and following on from that come this news... 

*Start on site for Exchange Square Metrolink*

6 Nov 2014, 16:01



Construction work has begun on the first section of the Metrolink Second City Crossing through Manchester city centre.

The foundations will be laid first between Victoria station and Exchange Square, where there will be a new stop opposite Manchester Arndale.

Artist's impressions of the Exchange Square stop, built as an island platform to maximise public space in the area, have been published ahead of the final design being agreed with city officials.

Transport for Greater Manchester has started work on this section of the route faster than expected after securing a £10.8m European Regional Development Fund grant earlier this year.

Trams could be running between Victoria and Exchange Square as early as winter 2015/16, which will give Metrolink the ability to run more trams between Shaw And Crompton and the city, ahead of the whole Second City Crossing being completed in 2017.

Cllr Andrew Fender, chairman of the TfGM committee, said: "To see the start of construction getting under way so soon into the life of this project is hugely encouraging.

"I am really pleased we're going to be able to bring the section between Victoria and Exchange Square into service so soon, because it is going to be of huge benefit for businesses in a very popular and busy part of the city centre."

The full route Second City Crossing route will begin in Lower Mosley Street and run through St Peter's Square, turn down Princess Street and head along Cross Street and Corporation Street to the new Exchange Square stop.

It will then run past the National Football Museum and Printworks to arrive at the Metrolink Victoria stop.

For information and regular updates on the 2CC programme, visit www.transformationinformation.co.uk
http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news...metrolink.html


----------



## r02bapurdie

I been on new Airport line today and here are some picture from Cornbrook to Sale Water Park. 

3068 tram waiting to turnaround at Cornbrook to start service to Airport. 





^^ I notice a lot of people catch this tram and look like having ride all way to Airport which was good.

2006 tram will be next tram to head off to Scrap yard in Rotherham. 



Trams at Trafford depot. 





Line heading off to Didsbury. 



3068 tram heading off to Airport. 



And at same time 3063 tram was arrivalling to Sale Water Park. 







Sale Water Park station.



It be nice if Freehold had one of these.



Only in Sale you can get this. 



Sale Water Park poster. 



I wonder if passengers who live in this area with travel on tram to Airport given is only £2.20 single or £2.90 return ticket. 



Line heading off to Manchester. 





3079 tram arrivalling to Sale Water Park. 





:banana:


----------



## r02bapurdie

Here are picture that I took at Manchester Airport. 

Firstly poster at Roundthorn and Wythenshawe town centre stop.







3079 tram at Manchester Airport. 







Platform that probably wouldn't get use at Airport until Wythenshawe loop get build.



Signs at Airport showing trams on it. 





Poster about Airport line. 





3082 tram setting off just as get back onto Airport stop. 





On Monday 3063 tram was tram that took me back to Cornbrook and it was same tram again today. 







Back at St Werburgh's Road where 3063 head off to Cornbrook and about 20 sec later 3010 arrival to take me to Freehold.





:banana:


----------



## r02bapurdie

Here are some picture of work going on at Manchester Victoria and Deansgate-Castlefield stop.

Work underneath Cheetham Hill road bridge. 









Platform seen to came to halt but they may be doing more work then it seen. 







It wouldn't surprise me if we start seeing tracks landing down here soon.







Still seen to do more work before tracks start landing down here. 







Now at Deansgate stop where you may see new overhead poles for new single line at Deansgate-Castlefield stop.











:banana:


----------



## Ashtonian

At the moment the Second City Crossing is being constructed in the centre of Manchester. Soon public consultation into the Trafford Centre/Salford Reds line will begin.

For those of you who don't know, Trafford Centre is a giant shopping mall on the West side of Manchester. It is next to the M60 (ring road around Manchester). It was open for public in 1998. However, as far as public transport is concerned, it was and still is served only by buses.

There is a shuttle-bus connection between Stretford Metrolink stop and the Trafford Centre. From any tram stop, one can purchase a through ticket to the Trafford Centre from the machines.

The Trafford Line of Metrolink will be a much-needed line for shoppers, workers and tourists alike. 

I personally really hope it will get the funding, go-ahead and will be constructed as soon as possible.

I would also like the nearest heavy rail stations to be linked to the Trafford Centre by means of a monorail. So that there will be different options available for the public transport travellers.


----------



## Freel07

Altrincham Interchange Progress

It's been a while since I was over in Altrincham so a fine day got me moving.

I have to say, perhaps somewhat controversially, that I like the new bridge.

P1080829 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080831 by sghyde, on Flickr

They seem to have started the interface between the old canopy and new bridge on Platform 4.

P1080832 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080833 by sghyde, on Flickr

It's a bit difficult to see in the first shot but both of the new openings in the wall now have their lintels and stone columns.

P1080834 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080835 by sghyde, on Flickr

The link between the canopy and the new bridge still hasn't been started on Platform 2/3.

P1080850 by sghyde, on Flickr

What a difference from the old smelly footbridge!

P1080852 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080853 by sghyde, on Flickr

As someone said the day it opened the new bridge is a tram and train spotter's paradise.

P1080858 by sghyde, on Flickr

Platform 4 staircase.

P1080863 by sghyde, on Flickr

The end treatment in tongue and groove no doubt to be covered with roofing felt is a bit of a poor job.

P1080864 by sghyde, on Flickr

The site of the old Platform 4 stairs.

P1080866 by sghyde, on Flickr

Looking back to the Bus Station.

P1080865 by sghyde, on Flickr

Inside the main building of the Bus station from the staircase.

P1080870 by sghyde, on Flickr

From Moss Lane end.

P1080873 by sghyde, on Flickr

Finally look what turned up during my visit.

P1080847 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Prompted by Ashtonian's comment above here are a few shots taken along the eastern section of 2CC. This is the first section to be started and it is hoped that it will be in operation within 12 months allowing an additional 12 minute interval service to be introduced from Shaw and Crompton on the Rochdale Line into the city centre terminating in Exchange Square.

MPT now seem to have got themselves well and truly established on Corporation Street between Victoria and Market Street.

Looking from the existing tramway crossing towards Exchange Square.

P1080877 by sghyde, on Flickr

From Todd Street junction towards Balloon Street.

P1080878 by sghyde, on Flickr

and towards Withy Grove, the sub-base for the track slab seems to be consolidated in this area.

P1080879 by sghyde, on Flickr

looking back from Withy Grove, the track centreline seems to be marked and some of the metal shuttering plates for the first concrete is lying to one side.

P1080880 by sghyde, on Flickr

Even some of the cable ducting seems to have been laid in.

P1080881 by sghyde, on Flickr

Looking through Exchange Square area towards Market Street not quite as much has happened yet.

P1080882 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080883 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080885 by sghyde, on Flickr

This is where initially the track will form the turnback area.

P1080890 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080891 by sghyde, on Flickr

Good to see progress despite the onset of the Christmas Markets.


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Freel07, have you tried to take pictures from Arndale's bridge?


----------



## Freel07

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^Freel07, have you tried to take pictures from Arndale's bridge?


Good idea dimlys1994, I admit I haven't been up there. next time I'll make note to have a look. The Arndale is generally somewhere I avoid :lol:


----------



## dimlys1994

Freel07 said:


> The Arndale is generally somewhere I avoid :lol:


Because it's always been an eyesore?


----------



## dimlys1994

Progress on Wythenshawe Interchange:



richardio123 said:


> Quick update from me the frame for the glazing is starting to go into place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phone photos so mediocre quality


And 2CC works at Exchange Square:



Tony_H1 said:


> They can fence all they want but we can see still see you!
> 
> Looking towards Exchange Square station


----------



## dimlys1994

^^And more:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Great minds think alike yet again Tony!
> 
> Looking South-West towards the Royal Exchange, I guess this is the end of the over-run for turnback purposes :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we just had the longest line to open in one piece, Exchange Square will surely be the shortest . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

CGI of Exchange Square stop:


----------



## Attus

Do you have any idea about daily ridership?

I've never been to Manchester and I don't know the city. Is it true that the network is primarily used for travelling from the outskirts and nearby towns to Manchester city center and return, or it may be a proper choice for travelling inside the city center area?


----------



## dimlys1994

Meanwhile near Deansgate station:



manc said:


> Not sure if this is still the thread for this...
> The old stairs are on their way down anyway. Can't wait for that awful bridge to finally get it's refurb. Rather embarrassing taking people through there while the stairs are being done. Looks hideous - all patched up with chipboard - and more often than not flowing rivers of vomit and urine greet you upon entrance.


----------



## dimlys1994

At Victoria station:



r02bapurdie said:


> Some picture of Metrolink work going on at Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> New overhead poles are now up near to new Victoria Metrolink platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this is going to be shelter at Victoria?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First piece of new tracks putting down at Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work outside Victoria station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## Leeds No.1

Attus said:


> I've never been to Manchester and I don't know the city. Is it true that the network is primarily used for travelling from the outskirts and nearby towns to Manchester city center and return, or it may be a proper choice for travelling inside the city center area?


Yes it is. Manchester City Centre is not really big enough to need any transport within it - by the time you've waited for a tram then boarded, you may as well have walked. Manchester centre is walkable, it's not a spread out centre like Vienna or Hamburg or Warsaw.


----------



## richardio123

Attus said:


> Do you have any idea about daily ridership?


Around 85000 which was the 2013/2014 statistics so it will a lot more now

29.2 million travelled between 2013/2014


----------



## Attus

Thank you for both answers!


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Altrincham Interchange:



Altfish said:


> Wandered down this morning with the dog, my good lady and the camera...
> 
> They've started bricking up the old stairwell entrance on Platform 4
> 
> 
> 
> They are extending the new canopy to meet the old canopy on platforms 2/3...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are tarmacing the Manchester end of platform 1
> 
> 
> Finally a couple of the bus station
> 
> 
> 
> The other bit of news is that the footpath at the south end of the new bus station is closing on Monday and they are re-opening the path to Moss Lane


----------



## dimlys1994

Great look on Victoria station:



jrb said:


> Picture taken from the COOP HQ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mart_...BQ-pK5MxP-psFuk9-psw71V-pK2Mhb-pFLVmL-pF24QR/


----------



## r02bapurdie

This weekend Metrolink line between Cornbrook and Piccadilly garden is closed to allow wires to be connect to overhead poles at Deansgate-Castlefield stop, here some picture of Deansgate-Castlefield which I took yesterday but probably look different now with work going on. 





Cherry picker waiting to be use. 





I guess these will be up for start of service from Monday. 



Poster talking about Deansgate new platforms. 



:banana:


----------



## Freel07

A few shots showing the progress made at Deansgate Castlefield over the weekend.

They are a little dark but taking photos of OLE against the sky is not easy.

The east end showing the crossover with section insulator between the inbound or future centre, and outbound wires.

P1080916 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080917 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080932 by sghyde, on Flickr

A wider view which also shows the new inbound line wiring.

P1080918 by sghyde, on Flickr

The west end isn't as accessible but here are a few anyway.

P1080922 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080924 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080928 by sghyde, on Flickr

Ramped access to the eastern end of the island platform

P1080931 by sghyde, on Flickr

The new track wired.

P1080935 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080934 by sghyde, on Flickr

The cladding on the equipment building structure.

P1080915 by sghyde, on Flickr

and the inbound side of the new platform has its PIDs waiting to be commissioned.

P1080936 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A quick look at Victoria posted in the Victoria thread a while ago.

They were installing more ETFE on the roof it seemed this morning.

P1080999 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090001 by sghyde, on Flickr

Are these lights an attempt at festive spirit?

P1090003 by sghyde, on Flickr

A couple of sneaky views through gaps in the tent over the mezzanine staircase where the masking tape has failed. We can see how the centre track is now progressing round the curve.

P1090004 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090005 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090006 by sghyde, on Flickr

A better view of the equipment room cladding.

P1090009 by sghyde, on Flickr

Plenty of Metrolink OLE poles erected now.

P1090008 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090010 by sghyde, on Flickr

A new concrete protection barrier being cast around the bridge piers.

P1090013 by sghyde, on Flickr

Over at the west end more new wiring has appeared.

P1090021 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090025 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Finally a walk along 2CC from St Peters Square to Victoria.

Utility diversions are still ongoing along much of the route to the junction with Market Street where the focus shifts to construction.

Princess Street

P1080965 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080967 by sghyde, on Flickr

Cross Street

P1080968 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080970 by sghyde, on Flickr

The tent over the burial at Cross Street Chapel.

P1080971 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080972 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080974 by sghyde, on Flickr

Now we see the start (or is it the end?) of the MPT site where the line will temporarily end by this time next year.

P1080976 by sghyde, on Flickr

Corporation Street

P1080977 by sghyde, on Flickr

From the Arndale Bridge

P1080978 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080981 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080982 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080984 by sghyde, on Flickr

The site of the stop at Exchange Square

P1080985 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080986 by sghyde, on Flickr

Back at ground level.

P1080988 by sghyde, on Flickr

So that's where the spare M5000 bogies went :lol:

P1080989 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080990 by sghyde, on Flickr

Outside The Printworks we have the west bound Stage 1 track slab now.

P1080992 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080994 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1080996 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

^^That's exciting! Thanks, Freel07. That's an excellent opportunity to see construction from above


----------



## WingTips

Superb photos freel, please keep them coming...:banana::banana:


----------



## WingTips

More of freel07 superb photos of the new Manchester Airport Metrolink Line, most of them Street running...



Freel07 said:


> I thought I'd have another trip on the Airport Line this afternoon and try to fill some gaps in my photos of street running. Taking the tram up to Benchill and walking back to Martinscroft to cover Hollyhedge Road. Then tram to Sale Water Park and a walk through to Chorlton High School to do Hardy Lane and Mauldeth Road. I missed out the short section of Southmoor Road and also Moor Road as I had covered them on opening day.
> 
> Benchill, having deposited me 3063 departs for the Airport.
> 
> P1050067 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> On Hollyhedge Road
> 
> 3068 in what I consider its natural environment, a streetscape.
> 
> P1050069 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050071 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050075 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 3069 outbound again mixing with road traffic.
> 
> P1050079 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050081 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050086 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Still on Hollyhedge Road 3076 approaches Cornbrook bound.
> 
> P1050089 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> and joins the short queue at the traffic lights at Greenwood Road.
> 
> P1050094 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050097 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 3030 seems to be spending a few days away from the ATS equipped lines.
> 
> P1050098 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050102 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Now over to the Sale Water Park to Mauldeth Road stretch. I wanted to try for a few shots at the Hardy Farm end of the viaduct now MPT's compound has almost gone.
> 
> 3063 provided my transport once again and we see it climbing away over the viaduct.
> 
> P1050118 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Now over across the fields towards Hardy Farm 3068 heads out over the viaduct.
> 
> P1050123 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050125 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 3069 approaches Hardy Farm
> 
> P1050126 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1050128 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Now Hardy Lane itself for a bit more street running.
> 
> 3076 outbound as a car turns right across it.
> 
> P1050130 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050133 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050136 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 3030 returns to Cornbrook.
> 
> P1050137 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050139 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050144 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Final shot on Hardy Lane 3063 heads south again.
> 
> P1050152 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Mauldeth Road now.
> 
> 3072 departs from Barlow Moor Road inbound.
> 
> P1050155 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050158 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> A rather poor attempt at a view of 3063 through the trees on Mauldeth Road. I lack Johnny's eye for an artistic shot.
> 
> P1050161 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050163 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Standing opposite Chorlton High School where the line crosses Mauldeth Road .
> 3066 crosses Nell Lane
> 
> P1050169 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050170 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> and now crossing Mauldeth Road.
> 
> P1050174 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 3030 heads south once again
> 
> P1050177 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050179 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1050182 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Great to see trams finally in the central reservation after all those years :banana:
> 
> Mission accomplished, sorry there were so many and the quality is a little lacking but I only had my old compact camera with me and it's a bit poor when the light is lacking.


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=572
> 
> *Extended “Dutch-style” cycle lanes part of new plans for bus priority on Oxford Road*
> 19 November 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transport bosses have unveiled new plans to transform travel along Oxford Road, with a major bus priority corridor featuring Greater Manchester’s first ever Dutch-style cycle lanes.
> 
> Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) and Manchester City Council have developed the plans for Oxford Road, which go hand-in-hand with the recently advertised bus priority changes for the city centre.
> 
> People can take a virtual journey along Oxford Road on a new 3D fly-through video and see what improvements are planned for bus users, cyclists, pedestrians and other road users at www.tfgm.com/buspriority.
> 
> The scheme – which will limit general traffic along sections of Oxford Road and include over 4km of segregated bus lanes – is part of a wider bus priority package that will significantly improve the quality, punctuality and reliability of bus services on 25 miles of key routes in Greater Manchester
> 
> ...
> 
> Over 2,000 comments were received on the Oxford Road proposals during a major consultation that has helped shaped the scheme, alongside continuing discussions with stakeholders and properties fronting the route. Key changes include:
> 
> Opening up Oxford Road to general traffic overnight from 9pm until 6am, seven days a week. Outside these hours sections of Oxford Road will be available for use by buses, taxis (hackney cabs), emergency vehicles and cycles only.
> Extensions to the ‘Dutch-style’ cycle lanes at two key locations along Oxford Road – alongside Whitworth Park and at the University Precinct opposite the Kilburn building.
> Providing zebra crossing points at all bus stops where there are Dutch-style cycle lanes so that pedestrians can cross the cycle lanes safely.
> Introducing service loops along Oxford Road to ensure that key facilities such as the hospitals, the universities and other businesses have the access they need.
> Removing the proposed bus lane on Booth Street West in order to maintain two lanes for general traffic crossing Oxford Road
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=574
> 
> *Heywood Local Link extended to cover gap left by 469 bus changes*
> 21 November 2014
> 
> Transport bosses have stepped in to extend a Local Link service after commercial bus operators made changes to the 468 and 469 services.
> 
> Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) has successfully negotiated so that the existing Heywood Local Link service will now run along Bury New Road to cover the section between the junctions with Sandy Lane and War Office Road.
> 
> The move follows calls from local residents and councillors after bus operators First and Rosso made commercial changes services to 468 and 469, leaving some areas without a bus route
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

Taken from Manchester subforum, in this video showing how workers are fitting the ETFE roof panels on Manchester Victoria station:



loweskid said:


> Taken 19th Nov. Panasonic Lumix GF2 camera + 200-300mm lens at maximum zoom, hand held but steadied against a post.


----------



## WingTips

^^^^^^^^^^^ Ah so that`s how they do it.


----------



## Brenda goats

Great pix Mr Hyde


----------



## WingTips

More photos from the on going works at Victoria Station...



Tony_H1 said:


> Couple of views from Dukes Landing. Today.


----------



## pjm0512

The first part of track on the Metrolink Second City Crossing (2CC):


2CC Track by pjm0512, on Flickr


----------



## pjm0512

Here is my compilation of photos from the Airport Line (APL).

PART 1 - Cornbrook to Sale Water Park:

The tram seemed to have dropped off the PIDs until this point:

DSCN0353 by pjm0512, on Flickr

3074:

DSCN0357 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Trafford Depot:

DSCN0358 by pjm0512, on Flickr

There were 4 T-68/T-68As in the depot, but I missed the photo opportunity :doh:. The only fleet number I recorded was 2001:

DSCN0359 by pjm0512, on Flickr

The first port of call... Firswood:

DSCN0361 by pjm0512, on Flickr

I love this section, vanishing into the distance!:

DSCN0363 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Chorlton (should be Chorlton-cum-Hardy, but never mind):

DSCN0364 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Blurry shot of St. Werburgh's Road:

DSCN0367 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Enough of the South Manchester Line, we want the _Airport Line_!:

DSCN0368 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Ignore my ignorance, but we're going down Mauldeth Road West?:

DSCN0372 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Reminds me of Manchester Road (EML):

DSCN0374 by pjm0512, on Flickr

No Entry, 'ey?:

DSCN0375 by pjm0512, on Flickr

The Yellow, Concrete Tramway:

DSCN0376 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Love this shot; if only my hand wasn't in the way!:

DSCN0378 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Part 1 comes to a rather abrupt end at Sale Water Park, but there's more to follow!

DSCN0379 by pjm0512, on Flickr


----------



## pjm0512

PART 2 - Sale Water Park to Wythenshawe Town Centre

We start-off travelling over the M60:

DSCN0382 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Wythenshawe Park:

DSCN0384 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Round-the-corner:

DSCN0385 by pjm0512, on Flickr

The speed... it's just too much!:

DSCN0388 by pjm0512, on Flickr

I love the gaffer-tape at Moor Road:

DSCN0393 by pjm0512, on Flickr

The APL is like a rollercoaster:

DSCN0394 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Off into the distance that is Wythenshawe:

DSCN0397 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Yet another bridge, and another motorway, the M56:

DSCN0403 by pjm0512, on Flickr

DSCN0404 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Simonsway (sorry, again)?:

DSCN0405 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Wythenshawe Bus Station is really coming off the ground!:

DSCN0413 by pjm0512, on Flickr

And so Part 2 ends at Wythenshawe Town Centre:

DSCN0415 by pjm0512, on Flickr

:banana:


----------



## pjm0512

PART 3 - Wythenshawe Town Centre to Manchester Airport

The final leg of my journey is definitely the most interesting. Robinswood Road:

DSCN0419 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Peel Hall, slightly blurry:

DSCN0421 by pjm0512, on Flickr

And at Shadowmoss, I saw a plane!:

DSCN0425 by pjm0512, on Flickr

It was an Aer Lingus plane, but I don't know the model (then again, maybe a plane enthusiast looking down wouldn't know what tram model I was on!) hno::

DSCN0426 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Will we see a stop here one-day? Who knows?:

DSCN0429 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Coming along the corner at some speed! "What's a Pacer doing here?" asked a young boy, of about 8:

DSCN0433 by pjm0512, on Flickr

We're nearly there:

DSCN0435 by pjm0512, on Flickr

The end of the line, but only the start of a journey for some!:

DSCN0438 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Up, up, and away (on an escalator, of course)!:

DSCN0439 by pjm0512, on Flickr

The day I chose to come, the 'up' escalator wasn't working :bash::

DSCN0446 by pjm0512, on Flickr

First Trans-Pennine Express classes 350 and 185. Faster? Yes; but certainly not as interesting!:

DSCN0449 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Will the trams ever come through here? Well the provision has certainly been made...

DSCN0453 by pjm0512, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=575
> 
> *Date set for Astley Street busway works*
> 25 November 2014
> 
> The next stage of guided busway work in Tyldesley is set to start on Astley Street during the first week of December.
> 
> Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) made the announcement following confirmation that the work currently under way on Hough Lane will be complete by the end of November.
> 
> The preferred option for traffic management on Astley Street was agreed at a recent public meeting to discuss the busway, where local people agreed to a single lane closure – to maintain traffic flow – for 22 weeks.
> 
> An additional three-week full road closure will be necessary at a later date for essential United Utilities water main works. Balfour Beatty is reviewing the timing of this closure with a view to minimising disruption to the local community. All the works should be completed by June 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

One of Manchester forumers takes close look along route of the future Trafford Park line:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> I thought I may as well have a look at the latest (#5) revision of the Trafford Park Line around Wharfside (now the nearest stop to Man United).
> 
> Starting off at Pomona, where it has always surprised me that this vast area of waterside pleasure close to the city has never been developed :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The trunking for the Trafford Line turnout has been in place for a good 15 years, since the opening to Broadway in December 1999 (and what a ride that was!) :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are now in the middle of repainting the Pomona bridge and viaduct (slightly spoiling the underview of Manchester at the moment) :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westward Ho towards Trafford Road Bridge, the alignment will be in the bushes on the left :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passengers coming back to town might catch a glimp of the Eccles Line :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passing under Trafford Road on the old occupational rail alignment left of the railings, just made for the job in hand! :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the alignment itself, Sam Platt’s pub looms in the distance ahead :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back to Trafford Road :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Approaching Sam Platt’s, which has unfortunately remained derelict for a few years :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it will have to be demolished to make way? :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan is a bit ambiguous on detail in places - it now looks as though Wharfside stop will be mainly or entirely in the road, but there is at least a bit of the Sam Platt’s building remaining, possibly the bit that sticks out over the water? (pics later) :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it also involve closure of the road? You tell me :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the original location of the stop by the TO LET sign, but now that the alignment will be on the waterside, behind these buildings, perhaps they will have to go as well :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further on, another blight as the line will now cut diagonally through the low rise building behind the TO LET sign, to emerge into the roadway and rejoin the earlier alignment :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imperial War Museum stop is now shown as in the centre of the road in front of Quay West, the magnificently monolithic panegyric to modern capitalism that is Peel’s HQ (straight out of 2001: A Space Odyssey!?) :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the IWM stop was originally going to be in the off-road space between Quay West and the Museum itself, but I could be wrong :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ To give people’s Apps a rest, I’ll put up the rest of the pics shortly of the new alignment itself, between Sam Platt’s and Quay West, which will have splendid tramside views across the waters . . . _
> 
> :banana:


----------



## Freel07

As suggested by WingTips here is an image of the new TfGM Rail Network Map taking in both national rail and Metrolink routes.



It represents quite a significant network now.


----------



## WingTips

Birds eye view of the transformation of Victoria Station...this really will be spectacular when complete...




pjm0512 said:


> Just found these new ones on the Network Rail website:
> 
> September
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.networkrail.co.uk/Manchester_Victoria_station_redevelopment.aspx


----------



## dimlys1994

Part 2 on future Trafford Park line:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Some more shots of the new alignment around Wharfside.
> 
> Just to re-cap - approaching Sam Platt’s, the old straight alignment rises towards the car park, so presumably the pub was built on it. The parallel footpath, however remains at the low level to the right of the dividing wall which begins here :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back to Trafford Road, the footpath is now down behind the wall. I am not sure how the Metrolink will reconcile these levels :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The footpath continues at the lower level under the pseudopodium of Sam Platt’s which juts over the water as in this 2010 shot. Has anyone had a drink in this little bit, what’s it like, is it scenic sitting in there? :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just see the new alignment to the left of the water:-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forward again, tram passengers will glide along beside this view . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I presume the alignment will be close to the water’s edge? :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another slight change in level :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back from now on :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where the alignment will cut away diagonally through the low rise building and away from the water to the right :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a couple of views from the Lowry bridge :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

From Manchester Victoria:



GShutty said:


> The Crane has gone (this morning)! And the roof is almost halfway covered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see the roof in more detail in these two and 'inside the bubble':


----------



## dimlys1994

2CC construction at Exchange Square, in relation of shopping madness at Arndale:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Here’s a few shots of the new track at Exchange, quite a fair length actually. Can you spot it? :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=582
> 
> *£19.5 revamp provides eye-catching gateway to Altrincham*
> 05 December 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Trafford Council Leader, Councillor Sean Anstee and Transport for Greater Manchester Committee Chair, Councillor Andrew Fender attend Altrincham interchange_
> 
> An impressive new gateway will welcome visitors to Altrincham after the opening of the town’s new £19m transport interchange this weekend.
> 
> The upgraded interchange will open its doors on Sunday 7 December, providing a fully integrated and accessible transport hub with better facilities and improved safety and security for bus passengers.
> 
> The redevelopment was carried out by contractors Laing O’Rourke on behalf of Transport for Greater Manchester and has provided a brand new ticket office and modern concourse as well as improved links between bus, train and tram services and enhanced CCTV and passenger information systems
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

MMore on Manchester Victoria:



r02bapurdie said:


> Here some picture that I took today of work going on at Victoria station.
> 
> As Tony mention the new tracks at Victoria now go underneath Cheetham Hill road bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracks still end here at Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we probably start seeing tracks down here probably in January time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

New Altrincham Interchange is opened:



r02bapurdie said:


> Nice picture of new Altrincham bus interchange Altfish. :cheers:
> 
> I also been to have look at Altrincham new bus interchange and I notice PIDS (or Bus live departures) were all working.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I guess once TMS is up and running to Altrincham it will let people know when next tram is due.
> 
> I wonder if Oldham bus station will ever get this departures boards?
> 
> 
> 
> Stairs to platform 2/3 haven't opened yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Metrolink tram heading off to Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice you have to pay 20p to use toilets which I found bit weird as I sure Rochdale interchange is free to use.
> 
> 
> 
> Altrincham interchange is now opened to passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I quite like these TFGM signs that they put up at these new interchange.
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## WingTips

This looks really good, a vast improvement on the previous arrangements.


----------



## WingTips

Another stop where extensive works near completion is Deansgate-Castlefield..



r02bapurdie said:


> Also been up to Deansgate-Castlefield stop to see work going on there and I notice you can now exit both end of stop mean you can see better view of new inbound line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PIDS were switch on on platform they isn't in use yet.
> 
> 
> 
> New platform it self look nearly finishes so guess they may opened this side by end of year or first week in January.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It look like they connect wires so trams could use new crossover here. (guess they did this in mid of November)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> double tram waiting at Deansgate stop.
> 
> 
> 
> I never notice this at Piccadilly (near London Road end) which probably been here for while.
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## WingTips

Quick photo update of the on-going works at Victoria Station...



Tony_H1 said:


> Metrolink East Junction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overview 09:30 10/12/14


----------



## Freel07

A trip to the office in Altrincham yesterday afternoon gave me a chance to have a look at the reopened bus station part of the redeveloped Interchange.

As Altfish and r02bapurdie both note on the Altrincham thread, there is till much to complete on the station and some details around the bus station but the overall effect looks good.

Starting with a couple of long distance shots from the shopping Centre Car Park.

P1050246 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050244 by sghyde, on Flickr

Back to ground level.

P1050242 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050241 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050225 by sghyde, on Flickr

I like these PIDS signs.

P1050224 by sghyde, on Flickr

Plenty of helpful staff around on Tuesday.

P1050215 by sghyde, on Flickr

Split level at the western end.

P1050213 by sghyde, on Flickr

Entrance to the booking hall, I wonder whether it would have helped to use text as well as symbols for the trams? 

P1050212 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050211 by sghyde, on Flickr

The main PIDS display at the western end awaiting an input from Metrolink's TMS.

P1050209 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050205 by sghyde, on Flickr

Can anyone tell me what the symbols on the paving at various places represent. I couldn't really make it out.

P1050204 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050203 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050199 by sghyde, on Flickr

On the station things are less advanced.

P1050191 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050193 by sghyde, on Flickr

Moss Lane pedestrian access

P1050196 by sghyde, on Flickr

On platform 1 loads of cabling to route through under the footbridge

P1050217 by sghyde, on Flickr

Work on the platform 1 lift.

P1050222 by sghyde, on Flickr

Platform 2/3 stairs still not open yet.

P1050230 by sghyde, on Flickr

Tidying up where platform 4 stairs used to be

P1050234 by sghyde, on Flickr

Canopy restoration to do on platform 4.

P1050235 by sghyde, on Flickr

On platforms 2/3 there is new steelwork on the canopy where the gap over the new stairs needs covering.

P1050240 by sghyde, on Flickr

Finally it was dark on my return so I thought I'd try a few evening shots,taken around 16:20 to 16:30.

P1050247 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050250 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050251 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050259 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050253 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050257 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050258 by sghyde, on Flickr

Sorry if it's a bit too picture heavy for one post.


----------



## WingTips

A great snap shot of regeneration...



richardio123 said:


> 5 years of regeneration in Wythenshawe Street View has Just been updated for us.
> 
> Lots of areas now look drastically different
> 
> 
> Screen Shot 2014-12-10 at 22.29.18 by Richardio123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen Shot 2014-12-10 at 22.29.42 by Richardio123, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Screen Shot 2014-12-10 at 22.29.54 by Richardio123, on Flickr


----------



## pjm0512

Just to remind everyone, voting for 'British Trams Online Tram of the Year 2014' closes on Saturday 10th January at 10am.

Our very own contenders are:
Tramcar of the Year - Manchester Tram 765, being preserved at the Heaton Park Tramway;
Light Rail Vehicle of the Year - Manchester Metrolink T-68 1007, also at the Heaton Park Tramway;
Tramway of the Year - Manchester Metrolink and the Heaton Park Tramway;
and
Event of the Year - Heaton Park Tramway - Manchester 765 100 Not Out
Certainly a good sweep for Manchester, and the Heaton Park Tramway are certainly deserved of all of their nominations!

You can vote at: http://www.britishtramsonline.co.uk/tramofyear.html


----------



## WingTips

Excellent photographic up date of the work being carried out on the Metrolink Stop at Deansgate-Castlefield, (Castlefield being the area the Romans originally settled in Manchester)...



j616s said:


> Went on the island platform at DC to get some more photos tonight.
> 
> New inbound is no longer fenced off. It really is a lovely spacious platform this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PID says "Display under test" but my phone didn't like it in the low light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The accessible route is a bit temporary looking atm. Concrete with some ironwork sticking up. It's coming back beside the tracks and then out to the road along a (I think) temporary route. You can see the final route continuing beside the tracks at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also makes me wonder how they're going to handle the expansion gap and earthing straps with the planters....
> 
> The usable ramp between the fencing is a little on the tight side atm. Wouldn't want to try and get a wheelchair down it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit blurry. GMT card reader (GMTCR? Maybe GMT should be a second order acronym to make it GCR?) on the path side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inbound. They took the paved strip up about a week ago. Presumably to fix everything in place permanently after having checked all their measurements. The crossing is back in but the strip is yet to go back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other way. Looks like they're testing the planters on the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another thought. I wonder how the TMS loops will fit in with the planters...
> 
> Back up the ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something I seemed to have failed to take a photo of. There's a second GCR (Will this catch on?...) in at the opposite end now. It's sort of in the middle of the paved section on the side where there's no steps. Looks a bit strange being in the middle of the paved area but it's sort of on the line from the edge of the crossing to the edge of the steps so does make some sense.


----------



## antonio patrone

simply good


----------



## WingTips

How DC will eventually look...



po8crg said:


> Deansgate-Castlefield is "my" stop, so I'm really looking forward to the new layout; it looks really high quality.
> 
> It's disappointing that they couldn't find a way to put the access ramp at the country end of the platform; disabled passengers are going to have a long journey around, which is probably fine for wheelchair users, but isn't very good for mobility-impaired walkers (Zimmer frames, crutches, etc).
> 
> I do see the constraints, though - they'd have to keep the inbound line at platform width from the bidirectional line rather than coming down to a sixfoot, and that would mean blocking the road access to the carpark at the far end (where the lift and staircase down to Beaufort Street are) or having a short stretch shared between tram and car, which would be asking for trouble.
> 
> ETA: On second thoughts, I've just had a look at a render of the final design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you moved the crossing to be closer to Exhibition Bridge, then there would be room for an access ramp at the country end of the platform before the crossing. Do that and you don't need steps at all, the ramp is the primary access - so you don't need that complicated footpath to access the ramp, you only have one track crossing and the whole design is simpler and more reliable. So why on earth didn't they do that?


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Manchester Victoria:



Tony_H1 said:


> :lol::lol:


----------



## WingTips

*As mentioned a little while ago major works and Metrolink upgrades are taking place in St Peters Sq....

*


SteKnight said:


> Not a great pic, but hopefully it gives a sense of the works currently underway to unearth the foundations of what I assume to be the church. I will try and get a better pic next week.


----------



## pjm0512

Well I made an un-scheduled trip to Manchester Victoria today, and therefore didn't have my usual camera (sorry), so an iPhone should suffice.

Lighting looks really nice:

Untitled by pjm0512, on Flickr

Untitled by pjm0512, on Flickr

Ticket barriers are covered until their big un-veil:

  by pjm0512, on Flickr

  by pjm0512, on Flickr

Behind that cladding hides a dark secret...

  by pjm0512, on Flickr

:jk:

Nice metal-clad roof under the walkway, and frames for the departure boards are up:

  by pjm0512, on Flickr

The ETFE looks good at night, and certainly will when lit-up:

  by pjm0512, on Flickr

Looking the other way now, and you can see the frames for the new shelter at the end of the Metrolink platforms are up, along with the PID frames and lampposts:

  by pjm0512, on Flickr

Now, rather ironically, my phone lost battery so I had to borrow a friend's! :bash:

A new surface for Soldier's Gate:

20141214 Man Vic 5 by pjm0512, on Flickr

What will this unit house, under the mezzanine?:

20141214 Man Vic 4 by pjm0512, on Flickr

It will certainly look fresh when the fence has gone:

20141214 Man Vic 2 by pjm0512, on Flickr

You can just make out the cladding on the mezzanine here is the same as on the substation further away:

20141214 Man Vic 1 by pjm0512, on Flickr

For information on the Manchester Victoria Station redevelopment, please visit: http://www.networkrail.co.uk/Manchester_Victoria_station_redevelopment.aspx


----------



## WingTips

Wow thanks for the interesting photos pjm, can`t wait to see this finished.


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=588
> 
> *Metrolink fare freeze*
> 15 December 2014
> 
> Greater Manchester’s council leaders and transport bosses have agreed that there will be no fare increase for Metrolink tickets in January 2015.
> 
> The fare freeze will remain in place until the end of August next year for customers using paper tickets on trams – and will remain in place until 2016 for customers who start using get me there smart tickets when they become available on Metrolink during 2015.
> 
> The decision to freeze fares comes in light of the significant improvement work taking place across the Metrolink network, with major transformation works under way at the Victoria and Deansgate-Castlefield stops and the Second City Crossing (2CC) tramline being built through the city centre
> 
> ...


----------



## WingTips

Another significant step in the redevelopment of the Metrolink...



> Changes at Deansgate-Castlefield stop
> (Published:15/12/2014)
> Use of the new island platform from Wednesday 17th December
> 
> ​
> Subject to final testing, from Wednesday the new island platform and new section of track at the Deansgate-Castlefield stop will fully open.
> 
> 
> This means that from Wednesday, all Metrolink services will call at the new island platform only.
> 
> Services into the city centre will use the new section of line on the Manchester Central side of the island platform, while outbound services will use the former city-bound line.
> 
> 
> Customers are reminded they will not be able to use the current outbound platform for services away from the city centre, which will be closed for refurbishment.


http://www.metrolink.co.uk


----------



## WingTips

Johnny de Rivative said:


> # Here's a few shots of Deansgate-Castle to-day :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'triple road' extends quite a way to the West :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be nice to see the bananas slinking round into this platform on Weds . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


.....


----------



## dimlys1994

From Place North West:



> http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/new...ad-station.html#sthash.u8i4kXVw.dGnZMe9U.dpuf
> 
> *Shortlist out for Oxford Road station*
> 15 Dec 2014, 11:05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A joint venture between Capital & Centric and Carillion, alongside Bruntwood, First Step, Valad and Muse, have put forward proposals for the Manchester city centre site.
> 
> Network Rail and Manchester City Council appointed DTZ in August to find a developer to bring forward a mixed-use scheme on the land around the train station including the outgoing Cornerhouse cinema.
> 
> Site plans and designs will be produced as part of the next stage of the tender process in 2015.
> 
> The site has the potential for up to 500,000 sq ft of development including offices, hotel and residential, together with leisure and retail, on the Oxford Road and Whitworth Street West frontages
> 
> ...


And from The Bolton News:



> http://www.theboltonnews.co.uk/news...office_block_planned_next_to_new_bus_station/
> 
> *£6.5 million office block planned next to new Bolton transport interchange*
> Friday 12 December 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLANS have been submitted for a £6.5 million office development at the new rail and bus interchange in Bolton town centre.
> 
> The planning application for the 30,000 sq ft Grade A office building from PSP — Public Sector Plc — has been handed in to the Bolton Council.
> 
> The proposed five-storey building will sit at the junction of Great Moor Street and Newport Street, if consent is given.
> 
> Work is continuing on the £48 million interchange which will replace the existing bus station in Moor Lane.
> 
> It will connect the existing bus station in Moor Lane and the train station by a skylink footbridge
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...w/metrolink-tram-wi-fi-rollout-confirmed.html
> 
> *Metrolink tram wi-fi rollout confirmed*
> 16 Dec 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK: Following positive passenger feedback from trials on a single Metrolink tram, on December 16 Transport for Greater Manchester confirmed a £1·7m deal for the roll-out of free wi-fi on all 94 trams, 20 city centre shuttle buses and all new trams entering service within the next two years.
> 
> The wi-fi equipment is to be supplied by Icomera, with installation to be completed in spring 2015. The project is backed by TfGM, Manchester and Salford city councils and the government’s Broadband Delivery UK.
> 
> TfGM said it would be the first fleet-wide tram wi-fi roll-out in England. ‘We live in a digital age and people want to make the best use of their travelling time. Quick and simple access to digital technology is key to this’, said Councillor Andrew Fender, Chair of the TfGM Committee
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



onewayticket said:


> Some pics of Corporation Street (including Exchange Square) today :-


----------



## WingTips

Some more photographs of the very nicely carried out restoration work (brick work in the first photo) that has that has taken at the new refurbished Altrincham Interchange 



redstarcastles said:


> Couple I took recently:
> 
> 
> Interior of Altrincham Interchange 7 December 2014
> 
> 
> 3023 & 3051 Altrincham Interchange 7 December 2014
> 
> 
> 3051 Altrincham Interchange 7 December 2014
> 
> 
> Platform area of Altrincham Interchange 7 December 2014
> 
> 
> Totem sign Altrincham Interchange 7 December 2014
> 
> http://smu.gs/LTiK0q


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=593
> 
> *New line opens through Deansgate-Castlefield Metrolink stop*
> 17 December 2014
> 
> Metrolink services are now running through the busy city centre Deansgate-Castlefield stop on a brand new section of line after the new island platform fully opened to passengers today.
> 
> It marks a key stage in the transformation of the busy stop, which is being completely renewed as part of a major programme of works to expand the tram network through the city centre.
> 
> Trams now run into the city centre and beyond on the new line on the Manchester Central side of the large island platform, meaning that work can start on an overhaul of the old outbound platform.
> 
> When the expanded stop is completed, the new additional tram line will give much greater service flexibility by allowing trams to turn back in both directions. Passengers will also benefit from more space and a modern sheltered waiting area on new island platform, which is around seven metres wide.
> 
> The existing set of steps will reopen next month at the First Street end of the stop, returning direct access to the bars at this end of the old railway arches. Work is also well under way to install new steps and a lift at the Deansgate-Castlefield end of the stop, where there will be a planted “living” wall
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

^^



j616s said:


> DC update
> 
> Altrincham tram pulling into the central platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trams using both platforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distant tram entering the 3rd road. (No idea about the boxing that's appeared around the base of the polls on the platform...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trams both ways on the inbound end points. Also, the hand rails are now in on the ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit further. Also, the green strips are back in next to the crossings complete with no pedestrian signs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outbound entering the points.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And exiting. He waved. He looks like he's dodging a bullet. Gotta love timing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, tram exiting new inbound and a view of the new hand-rails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus pic of the fog the other day.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Manchester Victoria:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Yes, me too, Nathan. But I LOVE the new big ones at the new Interchanges such as Rochdale and now Altrincham, showing both train, bus and tram departures. The Airport Bus Station ones are pretty good as well, will they include the trams? And Cornbrook really needs something more elaborate with all those services - if you arrive from Ashton end there's always a good 10 minutes before any information appears about the Airport line.
> 
> Sorry to veer off topic. Coming into Vic on a tram from Bury the other day, I tried to get a view of the new station from that perspective. Unfortunately there was too much clutter for these pics to be regarded as a rip-roaring success, but here they are anyway . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favourite things about this layout is the centre road giving the illusion of a 'deep cutting' between two platforms (not very obvious here, but the workmen are standing in it), which will allow the tram to open its doors on both sides and create Cross-platform Interchange to the Airport from Bury, Oldham and Ashton directions all at the same time _(also Ashton<>East Didsbury/2CC by using the tram itself as a bridge between the two platforms!!)_ :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soldiers' Gate is open and the Hanging Gardens are gone to Babylon . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back from Exchange along the new track near the Football Museum :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## WingTips

Work continues on the 2CC at St Peters Sq and foundations of the Church (St Peters) have now been unearthed...



onewayticket said:


> St. Peter's Square today :-


----------



## dimlys1994

^^What archeologists are looking for?


----------



## pjm0512

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^What archeologists are looking for?


Yes, this Church that once stood on the site:










_Photo provided by VDB_


----------



## WingTips

Freel07 said:


> I had cause to travel through Deansgate Castlefield yesterday morning and took a few photographs of operation through the new layout. Unfortunately unlike Johnny I was not blessed with bright sunshine and therefore present a rather damp and dreary scene.
> 
> In the distance decorated 3045 heads away to Piccadilly as 3017 crosses over to the island platform heading to Altrincham.
> 
> P1090028 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> As 3017 departs 3072 approaches along the new track.
> 
> P1090031 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090033 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 3018 and partner weave their way over to the island platform.
> 
> P1090036 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090037 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> as 3072 leaves for Ashton
> 
> P1090040 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> as 3006 and 3034 arrive.
> 
> P1090041 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> A chap with clipboard instructs a work team
> 
> P1090052 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090056 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090059 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> The work team still discuss the job as 3064 weaves its way in.
> 
> P1090060 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090065 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> I'm afraid I'd had enough by now as it was rather cold and damp to say the least.


...


----------



## WingTips

Some excellent shots here of the excavation works being carried out on the remaining foundations of St Peters Church (covered earlier in the thread) as work continues on the Metrolink expansion through the Square.



SteKnight said:


> A few more of the church...


----------



## WingTips

Now back up the line to Victoria Station for the latest update...



Bylina said:


> Its even more impressive when your there in person, pictures don't do the new roof justice.


----------



## dimlys1994

Again on Victoria:



AnIco said:


> Looks good. I think the frame on its own is also gorgeous.
> 
> DSC_0272 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0270 by Andrew Nić-Pawełek, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

From New Civil Engineer:



> http://www.nce.co.uk/news/transport/skanska/bam-nuttall-wins-ordsall-chord-rail-job/8654287.article
> 
> *Skanska/Bam Nuttall wins Ordsall Chord rail job*
> 15 October, 2013, by Alexandra Wynne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Skanska/Bam Nuttall joint venture has won a key Northern Hub railway scheme contract worth around £200M, NCE understands_
> 
> The joint venture beat off competition from Morgan Sindall/Carillion and Laing O’Rourke. The work is set to include construction of key structures in Manchester city centre.
> 
> These include the Ordsall Chord – a new viaduct that will for the first time create a link between Victoria and Piccadilly stations - as well as improvements to the railway around Manchester Piccadilly and Oxford Road stations.
> 
> The contract award is in the standstill period, as set out in European Union procurement rules
> 
> ...


----------



## WingTips

Johnny de Rivative said:


> And a Happy Banana Xmas and New Year 2015 from me! :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _photomancunia.com_
> 
> :banana:



Seasons greetings to all fellow forummers Worldwide from all us here in Manchester, best wishes to you all.


----------



## dimlys1994

WingTips said:


> Seasons greetings to all fellow forummers Worldwide from all us here in Manchester, best wishes to you all.


Yes, Merry Christmas!:cheers:


----------



## WingTips

Trams plying various lines on 25th Dec, which for us in England is a Bank Holiday, but trams were very busy larer in the day with shoppers heading for the Sales, pictures five and six show a tram arriving on the new track lay out and completely remodelled Island platform at Deansgate- Castlefield.



d33206hg said:


> DSCF5971 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF5985 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF5956 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF5941 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF5936 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF5927 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF5913 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## pjm0512

Deansgate-Castlefield
Metrolink

I visited Deansgate-Castlefield Metrolink Station on Monday 22nd to get a sense of the Island Platform working:


DSCN0468 by pjm0512, on Flickr

PIDs off - I hope they'll be re-used, maybe at Victoria:


DSCN0469 by pjm0512, on Flickr

One out, one in:


DSCN0470 by pjm0512, on Flickr

3006, with MediaCityUK advertising vinyls, on the Altrincham to Bury:


DSCN0471 by pjm0512, on Flickr

It seemed rather bleak without being fully completed. We'll just have to wait:


DSCN0472 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Workmen were taking the wires from underneath the platform, therefore preparing it for demolition:


DSCN0473 by pjm0512, on Flickr

And a bad shot of the Equipment Room - I can't believe it's rusty already! :


DSCN0491 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Here comes 3001, which I'll board to Altrincham...:


DSCN0475 by pjm0512, on Flickr

I hadn't realised TMS had ventured out as far as Sale!:


DSCN0490 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Altrincham Interchange
Metrolink | Bus | Train

In the un-familiar territory that is Altrincham Bus Station, and it looks rather splendid!:


DSCN0484 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Juxtaposition between old and new, however the new definitely compliments the fine brickwork of the Manchester, South Junction and Altrincham Railway:


DSCN0485 by pjm0512, on Flickr

I'm not too sure about the newer brick they've added - I think it looks too much like a clad-finish:


DSCN0486 by pjm0512, on Flickr

From the stairs:


DSCN0487 by pjm0512, on Flickr

From the footbridge:

DSCN0488 by pjm0512, on Flickr

DSCN0489 by pjm0512, on Flickr

The poor PID looks depressed as it awaits its grand unveiling:

DSCN0479 by pjm0512, on Flickr

'Art' (Quite interesting though):

DSCN0480 by pjm0512, on Flickr

This Information Screen is really nice:

DSCN0481 by pjm0512, on Flickr

Lots of passengers, with the Clocktower looming over in the background:

DSCN0482 by pjm0512, on Flickr

DSCN0484 by pjm0512, on Flickr


----------



## marni1971

Here is a before and after composite of the new Metrolink Deansgate Castlefield stop in the city centre. With a third platform and all new shelters, furniture, finishing and information displays this expansion is needed to handle the growing traffic from the original southern Altrincham Line, the Eccles/Media City lines, and the recently opened South Manchester (Didsbury) line and eventually the new Airport Line (once the under construction second city crossing line is open)

There's also the Trafford Park line too that's likely to start being built in the next 12-18 months that may also travel this far. 

There's still a lot to come!


----------



## WingTips

*Victoria Station Work Continues...*




GShutty said:


> Not long now until late-spring reveal (some are a bit samey, so sorry if this seems OTT. They're from various levels of the MSCP, so give slightly different perspective):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside from the cross-platform pedestrian bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the arena bridge:


----------



## WingTips

*Metrolink Deansgate Castlefield Update...*

Plenty of activity around here the last few days as the old platform is now being demolished...



d33206hg said:


> DSCF7147 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF7148 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF7149 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF7150 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF7151 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF7152 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF7163 by d33206hg, on Flickr
> DSCF7159 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Tweet Tweet...*



richardio123 said:


> New tram got delivered this morning not sure what number we are at now


----------



## Freel07

My own take on the changes at Deansgate Castlefield this morning.

The eastern foot crossing with its neat timber decking fitted round the switch blades.

P1090069 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090070 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090094 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090093 by sghyde, on Flickr

The access footway behind the old outbound platform.

P1090077 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090086 by sghyde, on Flickr

There's a bit of a dogleg in it which I think may be to allow the installation of a set of points controller cubicles.

P1090078 by sghyde, on Flickr

The rusty equipment room.

P1090081 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090082 by sghyde, on Flickr

The new access has opened up a new viewpoint, or at least reopened an old one!

P1090084 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090080 by sghyde, on Flickr

The old outbound platform is quickly becoming nothing more than a pile of broken concrete and twisted steel.

P1090090 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090071 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090073 by sghyde, on Flickr

The eastern inbound points leading from the new inbound fitted with a spring point machine.

P1090076 by sghyde, on Flickr

As noted previously by others evidence of TMS equipment being installed.

P1090074 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090075 by sghyde, on Flickr

At the west end demolition isn't quite so far advanced.

P1090098 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090099 by sghyde, on Flickr

But as j616s says the bridge is fenced off now.

P1090100 by sghyde, on Flickr

There seemed to be plenty of staff around giving assistance and advice.

P1090101 by sghyde, on Flickr

Final view before catching my Altrincham tram

P1090107 by sghyde, on Flickr

More to follow from St Peters Square, 2CC and Victoria which will be posted shortly on the appropriate threads.


----------



## Freel07

Next part of my marathon from today. The Metrolink works at Victoria have moved on over the last couple of weeks with more track and OLE installed.

Approaching from Corporation Street the new OLE installation at Balloon Street/Long Millgate is quite impressive if you can separate the new permanent stuff from the temporary work. Lots of new long cross spans.

P1090215 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090216 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090217 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090226 by sghyde, on Flickr

In these 2 shots note the pile of switch and crossing components awaiting installation.

P1090227 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090228 by sghyde, on Flickr

Also new building fixings on the Co-op buildings at the bottom of Balloon Street.

P1090218 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090219 by sghyde, on Flickr

From the couple of tiny gaps in the plastic sheeting on the mezzanine steps I managed to peek through to get these shots.

P1090232 by sghyde, on Flickr

Pointwork being installed over the Irk culvert

P1090234 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090238 by sghyde, on Flickr

Now up to the Cheetham Hill Road end, firstly off Platform 1

New OLE masts and also points being installed.

P1090246 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090248 by sghyde, on Flickr

The new outbound line. Note how close it is to Platform 1 road, no room for any extra rail capacity here.

P1090252 by sghyde, on Flickr

More cross spans for OLE through the platforms.

P1090256 by sghyde, on Flickr

One of the new shelters out beyond the roof.

P1090258 by sghyde, on Flickr

An overall view from the eastern footbridge.

P1090283 by sghyde, on Flickr

Installation of the new points adjacent to Cheetham Hill Road bridge.

P1090284 by sghyde, on Flickr

Another general view over the Metrolink works from the footbridge.

P1090293 by sghyde, on Flickr

Taken from the far side of Cheetham Hill Road bridge it looks as though the new track is now being linked to the old inbound and outbound lines north of the bridge.

P1090300 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090302 by sghyde, on Flickr

More photos from a heavy rail perspective shortly.


----------



## Freel07

Part 3 of the Manchester walk through. Second City Crossing now from Deansgate Castlefield to Victoria.

Work in progress on Lower Mosley Street near the junction with Bishopsgate.

P1090113 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090114 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090115 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090121 by sghyde, on Flickr

Now approaching St Peters Square

P1090117 by sghyde, on Flickr

Where work now seems to have restarted following the archaeological surveys. The footprint of the church seems to be evident still.

P1090128 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090129 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090131 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090137 by sghyde, on Flickr

A large section of the tarmacked area is fenced off now with 3 or 4 large holes excavated in it. I wonder whether these will be for the foundations for OLE poles to take the wiring over the curves at the north end.

P1090144 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090145 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090149 by sghyde, on Flickr

As an aside the buildings scheduled for demolition on the eastern side are now clad in scaffolding and plastic sheeting and work seems to have commenced on them.

P1090148 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090152 by sghyde, on Flickr

Between Mosley Street and the bottom of Market Street there are still one or two areas of utility diversion work and the large site outside Cross Street Chapel is still shrouded in that massive tent.

Princess Street/Cooper Street

P1090156 by sghyde, on Flickr

Princess Street/Albert Square electricity works.

P1090161 by sghyde, on Flickr

A first generation tramway roadside isolator cabinet on the corner of Princess Street and Cross Street.

P1090164 by sghyde, on Flickr

John Dalton Street/Cross Street

P1090165 by sghyde, on Flickr

King Street/Cross Street

P1090169 by sghyde, on Flickr

The Cross Street Chapel site.

P1090170 by sghyde, on Flickr

Cross Street/Back Pool Fold and Chapel Walks area.

P1090171 by sghyde, on Flickr

Market Street where the fun really starts.

P1090173 by sghyde, on Flickr

The site of the temporary turnback facility.

P1090175 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090176 by sghyde, on Flickr

The views from the link bridge. I wish they could clean the glazing!

P1090179 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090182 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090185 by sghyde, on Flickr

Back at ground level, Exchange Square stop area.

P1090190 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090195 by sghyde, on Flickr

Now we cross Withy Grove junction and head towards Victoria where track laying has been in progress for a week or two.

P1090198 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090200 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090201 by sghyde, on Flickr

I was lucky enough to see a Thermit weld being carried out.

P1090202 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090203 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090205 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090209 by sghyde, on Flickr

Todd Street junction

P1090211 by sghyde, on Flickr

The line of the curve from Long Millgate

P1090213 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090214 by sghyde, on Flickr

This then links into the post I made of progress at Victoria http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120760908&postcount=4600


----------



## Freel07

If you can stand any more from Manchester here is the promised second part of my visit to Victoria Station, this time paying attention to the heavy rail part of the station and the electrification works forming part of the North West Electrification Project.

Not much seems to have happened on the roof recently. No more ETFE bags in place since my last visit in November I don't think.

November 18th

P1080999 by sghyde, on Flickr

January 19th

P1090223 by sghyde, on Flickr

The Booking Office looks nice now, but there again TonyH1 showed us this a while ago.

P1090239 by sghyde, on Flickr

You need a pair of binoculars to read the main display boards now!

P1090240 by sghyde, on Flickr

Paving up to the new gate line continues. There also appeared to be some staff training in progress on the gates themselves.

P1090241 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090243 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090242 by sghyde, on Flickr

There has been progress on the electrification front as well since my last visit.

There are now OLE structures at the east end of the platforms. The easternmost gantry over Platforms 5 and 6 has its top boom on whereas that for Platforms 3 and 4 still only exists in the form of uprights.

P1090257 by sghyde, on Flickr

Under the roof along Platforms 3 and 4 a start has been made on installing the steelwork on the roof structure to support the OLE wiring. Its not that easy to spot against the tubular lattice of the roof.

P1090259 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090260 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090261 by sghyde, on Flickr

At the west end more wiring has been strung now with 3 of the 4 roads now wired as far as the western footbridge.

Platforms 3 and 4 approaches.

P1090262 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090263 by sghyde, on Flickr

Although all this lot is earthed to the mast I was surprised just how close anyone using the bridge can get to the wires.

P1090267 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090265 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090269 by sghyde, on Flickr

Although it isn't easy to see, the wire for Platform 5 runs off to the left to anchor on the same mast as that for Platform 4. Only the approach to Platform 6 has no wire at present from what I could make out.

P1090272 by sghyde, on Flickr

Platforms 3 and 4 east end with the 2 masts for the last gantry before the anchor poles. There is no evidence of any further foundations as far as I can see. Although that is quite a long gap and they will have to run the wires off to the side without fouling the platform end signals. I can't see how they will do that without some additional structures or perhaps bridge arms if the footbridge is strong enough.

P1090278 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090281 by sghyde, on Flickr

Platform 5 and 6 gantry.

P1090279 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090280 by sghyde, on Flickr

That's all for now, thanks for viewing.


----------



## WingTips

Thanks freel for all these amazing photographs, much appreciated.


----------



## WingTips

*Metrolink Returns...*



> *Metrolink trams will roll back in to a new Manchester Victoria stop next month after a major overhaul to build new platforms and tracks.*
> 
> The stop is expected to re-open to passengers by Wednesday 18 February, during a week of changes to Metrolink services that will allow an extended programme of work at Victoria and along Balloon Street to be completed.
> 
> The redesigned and expanded Metrolink stop will ultimately allow more frequent and flexible services to run through the iconic city centre railway station as part of the new Second City Crossing and wider tram network expansion.
> 
> During the project, managed and delivered by Network Rail as a key element of its redevelopment of the station, reduced services have been running through Victoria on a single line of track without stopping.
> 
> The final stages of the Metrolink project will require a sequence of changes to tram services over the course of next month’s half-term week.
> 
> Between Saturday 14 and Tuesday 17 February, no services will run to or through Victoria. The following services will run, alongside shuttle buses ferrying passengers into the city for drop-off and connections:
> 
> 
> 
> • Bury to Crumpsall (with shuttle bus between Crumpsall and Shudehill & Piccadilly Gardens)
> 
> • Oldham and Rochdale to Central Park (with shuttle bus between Central Park and Shudehill & Piccadilly Gardens)
> 
> • Altrincham to Piccadilly
> 
> • East Didsbury to Piccadilly
> 
> • Eccles to Ashton, via MediaCityUK
> 
> • Manchester Airport to Cornbrook
> 
> 
> 
> By Wednesday 18 February, trams from Bury and Rochdale will terminate at the new Victoria stop.
> 
> Services through Victoria – to Shudehill, Market Street and beyond – are expected to resume from the start of service on Saturday 21 February.
> 
> That milestone will result in the restoration of the six-minute service from Bury to the city centre and a direct Victoria to Piccadilly link.
> 
> 
> 
> Ian Joslin, area director for Network Rail, said: “The completion of and reopening of the tram stop at Manchester Victoria is a milestone in the redevelopment of the station.
> 
> "To allow us to complete the work, there will be changes to tram services between 14 and 21 February and we apologise for that.
> 
> “However, the result will ultimately be a better tram service with better connections to the railway as part of the stunning new Manchester Victoria station.”
> 
> 
> 
> Peter Cushing, TfGM’s Metrolink Director, said: “We’re looking forward to welcoming our customers back on board at Victoria as the station’s wider redevelopment enters its final stages.
> 
> “We’ve been working closely with Network Rail to ensure this important stop reopens as soon as possible because, although there will still be a lot of construction activity in the station when that happens, it will restore key services and connections for passengers.
> 
> “There will be changes to services in the run up to the reopening – during the traditionally quieter half-term period – and we’ll be publicising these as widely as possible.
> 
> “With such a major programme of improvements across the Metrolink system at the moment, we’re grateful for people’s patience and this is reflected in the decision to freeze Metrolink fares this year.”
> 
> 
> 
> The Metrolink network as a whole is benefiting from a £1.5 billion investment in new lines, new trams and stop improvements, and Manchester Victoria is a key part of the network-wide upgrade.
> 
> Last month, Greater Manchester’s council leaders and transport bosses agreed that there would be no fare increase for Metrolink tickets in January 2015. The decision was made in light of the significant improvement work taking place across the Metrolink network.
> 
> Alongside the Victoria stop, major transformation work is also under way at the Deansgate-Castlefield stop, on the way for the St Peter’s Square stop, and the Second City Crossing (2CC) tramline is being built through the city centre.
> 
> The fare freeze will remain in place until the end of August 2015 for customers using paper tickets on trams – and will remain in place until 2016 for customers who start using get me there smart tickets when they become available on Metrolink during 2015.
> 
> The Manchester Victoria Metrolink stop works and associated enhancements are being funded by the Greater Manchester Transport Fund and European Regional Development Fund Programme 2007 to 2013.


http://www.tfgm.com


----------



## WingTips

As posted recently the Station at the Airport is now closed for several weeks to allow for major works....

Buses replacing some services in the meantime...



Mwmbwls said:


> Work in progress at the Airport Station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low winter sun,the new roof and building safety screens make this project a challenge to photograph.


----------



## Puss in Boots

Hello! a bit off-topic but I will travel to Manchester for one month at least at i am interested to know which are my travel options within Manchester and Greater Manchester. Can someone help with a brief summary? I am interested to know where and how much it will cost to buy a monthly pass. I've tried to read some info on Metrolink website but i seem to not understand very well what i have to do. Do i absolutely need to be a member of the Travel Club or not? it seems it takes up to 5 WD to process an application. Perhaps i understood it wrong. Can i buy a monthly ticket from a machine or ticket desk at the airport (if any)? 
In brief, what would be the best way to do it so that i won't lose time nor money?
I do not know where i will be staying (perhaps in Greater Manchester or in the city center) so taking into account both options will be greatly appreciated in any of your responses.
Thanks!

ps. are buses and trains within Greater Manchester part of Metrolink too? so the ticket if monthly will apply to all means of transportation right?


----------



## WingTips

Puss we will get back to you.


----------



## TheDukeAbides

Puss in Boots said:


> Hello! a bit off-topic but I will travel to Manchester for one month at least at i am interested to know which are my travel options within Manchester and Greater Manchester. Can someone help with a brief summary? I am interested to know where and how much it will cost to buy a monthly pass. I've tried to read some info on Metrolink website but i seem to not understand very well what i have to do. Do i absolutely need to be a member of the Travel Club or not? it seems it takes up to 5 WD to process an application. Perhaps i understood it wrong. Can i buy a monthly ticket from a machine or ticket desk at the airport (if any)?
> In brief, what would be the best way to do it so that i won't lose time nor money?
> I do not know where i will be staying (perhaps in Greater Manchester or in the city center) so taking into account both options will be greatly appreciated in any of your responses.
> Thanks!
> 
> ps. are buses and trains within Greater Manchester part of Metrolink too? so the ticket if monthly will apply to all means of transportation right?


Hello,

I don't use them myself, but the System One Cards might be an option if you don't know when how and where you'll be traveling around the city

http://www.systemonetravelcards.co.uk/

They offer integrated travel on train (within reason), tram and/or bus.


----------



## pholling

Puss in Boots said:


> Hello! a bit off-topic but I will travel to Manchester for one month at least at i am interested to know which are my travel options within Manchester and Greater Manchester. Can someone help with a brief summary? I am interested to know where and how much it will cost to buy a monthly pass. I've tried to read some info on Metrolink website but i seem to not understand very well what i have to do. Do i absolutely need to be a member of the Travel Club or not? it seems it takes up to 5 WD to process an application. Perhaps i understood it wrong. Can i buy a monthly ticket from a machine or ticket desk at the airport (if any)?
> In brief, what would be the best way to do it so that i won't lose time nor money?
> I do not know where i will be staying (perhaps in Greater Manchester or in the city center) so taking into account both options will be greatly appreciated in any of your responses.
> Thanks!
> 
> ps. are buses and trains within Greater Manchester part of Metrolink too? so the ticket if monthly will apply to all means of transportation right?


A quick reply, that might help:

Metrolink and the Buses and Trains are not part of an integrated fare system, you either buy seperate tickets for each or look into the System One described above
All Metrolink and rail passes that are good for longer than 1 wk require you to have an appropriate photo travel card. While I am not sure you can get these at the airport rail station, you can get them at the TFGM Travelshops (including the one by the Piccadilly Gardens tram stop). If you post off for one it takes several days. Walk in with the applicaiton and a passport photo and you get it then and there. After that you can purchase a 4 week ticket for the tram (and maybe system one cards) at the same desk or from any of the Metrolink TVMs. 
While you can purchase 4wk tickets for specific routes from the TVMs, I believe you can get a whole system Metrolink ticket from the travelshop - I think this is ~£100 for 4 weeks


----------



## po8crg

It's really confusing because it's not an integrated system like London.

You can get a Metrolink season ticket, but that only applies to Metrolink. You have to be a member of the Travel Club to get a season ticket that lasts more than 7 days (this is to prevent people from transferring long-term season tickets). You can join (for free) by post in advance of coming to the city and then buy the ticket when you get to Manchester.

You can get SystemOne passes, which can be either bus-only (Bus Saver) or bus+train (County Card). The County Card also includes CityZone trams, but not the full tram network.

You can also get a discounted bus-only SystemOne (Buscard Extra) if you have a Metrolink season ticket, this will let you use bus and tram (so a Metrolink Season plus Buscard Extra is bus and tram but not train, while a County Card is bus and train but not tram). 

You can get rail season tickets for any pair of stations in the UK, and if either of the stations is in Greater Manchester, then you can also get a SystemOne Buscard Extra. This can be cheaper than a CountyCard (but is restricted on trains to just the one route), or can allow for a train from outside Greater Manchester. You can also get a rail season to the station on the boundary of Greater Manchester and then a CountyCard from there.

On top of all these, each of the bus companies in Manchester has their own season ticket system, which are cheaper than the equivalent SystemOne Bus Saver. For instance, the FirstMonth (First) is £50 for 31 days, the Megarider (Stagecoach) is £48 for 28 days but the SystemOne Adult Bus Saver (all bus companies) is £61 for 28 days. Obviously, if you get a particular company's season ticket, then you can only use it on that company's buses, where a SystemOne card works on all buses in the county.

Note that you can't get a tram+bus ticket for longer than one day; you have to get a tram season ticket and then a Buscard Extra from SystemOne (this is because the tram tickets are going over to an electronic system and TfGM wants to be able to go to electronic tram tickets and a paper bus add-on).

Both tram and train season tickets are sold on a particular route, ie from one station to another, and not as system-wide passes. You can get a county-wide ticket for the trains through the SystemOne County Card (which also includes buses), but you can't get a full-system tram ticket that lasts longer than one day (apart from weekend cards).

Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) are introducing a new zonal system with their new touch-payment getmethere card, some time later this year. But for the moment, it's quite a mess.


----------



## Puss in Boots

Thank you all so much for your inputs. Reviewing all your comments I should say that it's pretty more what I have understood also from the websites of Metrolink and Greater Manchester but as our colleague po8crg said in such a blunt manner, it seems to be a bit of a mess with all the different systems. And the fact that you have to be member of Travel Club to be able to access season tickets puts a bit more of bureaucracy in front of simple tourists. It should be more simple and easier for one time travellers to Manchester to get along with the local transport. 
Just one question: if I am not able to send the documents by post (i've seen that on the web) can I apply locally? are there shops in the city of Manchester? i've seen a list of travel shops (I think they are called no?) but they seem to be in the Greater Manchester area. Do the 5 working days to process the request apply? or is it done right away? (somehow i can sense that the answer is no, otherwise the 5 WDs won't have any sense).

All in all, thank you so much once again for the inputs. I appreciate the time you took to answer me. Cheers!


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Victoria:



TheVicTicket said:


> Walked in to work to a sea of light!!
> 
> What a difference it makes!


----------



## dimlys1994

From Manchester Evening News:



> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...iccadilly-oxford-road-stations-revamp-8482090
> 
> *Piccadilly and Oxford Road stations revamp backed by town hall bosses*
> Jan 21, 2015 14:30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _But council chiefs raise concerns over plans - and disruption for residents_
> 
> Town hall bosses have backed the multi-million pound revamp of Piccadilly and Oxford Road stations - despite having some concerns.
> 
> Manchester council has responded to Network Rail’s consultation on the ‘Northern Hub’ which will see a major upgrade of both interchanges by 2018.
> 
> But it has raised concerns over the design, particularly the way Piccadilly will fit in with its own plans to regenerate the surrounding area ahead of the HS2 rail link.
> 
> They want a new southern entrance to the station in order to fit in with those plans - but Network Rail says it has no money for that and has rejected their alternative design. It says it ‘supports the aspiration’, however
> 
> ...


Images and video are in the article


----------



## WingTips

*
Transport bosses reveal plans to use special 'tram-train' to connect Stockport to Metrolink system...*



> The ‘tram train’ technology - which allows adapted trams to use existing heavy rail lines - would allow the route to run along the Stockport-Altrincham-Chester line for much of the distance lans to connect Stockport to the Metrolink network with a special ‘tram train’ system have been revealed.
> 
> Proposals are on the table to create an orbital route running from Reddish through the Heatons into Stockport and then out through Edgeley, Cheadle Heath, Cheadle, Gatley and Baguley.
> 
> The ‘tram train’ technology - which allows adapted trams to use existing heavy rail lines - would allow the route to run along the Stockport-Altrincham-Chester line for much of the distance.
> 
> Tram train possibilities have been discussed previously by TfGM - and a £60m pilot using one of flexible vehicles is due to take place in Sheffield.
> 
> Its supporters say its use in Greater Manchester would reduce cost and inconvenience by minimising the amount of new track that has to be laid.
> 
> Cheadle MP Mark Hunter said: “These proposals, backed by Stockport council and TfGM, are a major step forward and there’s now a real opportunity to have trams running on the new line in a decade or less. We have a solid economic case, but there is still a lot of work to do. We have to show that this has strong community support and a good business case if we’re going to get the funding to get this on the ground.”
> 
> The proposals come in a rail study for Stockport, published jointly by Stockport council and Transport for Greater Manchester.
> 
> It was initiated last year by Councillor Iain Roberts and, in addition to a new orbital tram route from Reddish through Cheadle and Gatley to Manchester Airport, also proposes introducing a tram service on the Marple-Manchester line, extending the East Didsbury Metrolink line into Stockport and through to Hazel Grove, and improving rail stations - especially Stockport Station.
> 
> It also deals with the challenges HS2 will bring - with a proposal to connect the West Coast Mainline with high speed rail to ensure Stockport remains a key hub.
> 
> Coun Roberts, deputy leader of Stockport council, said: “Stockport already has strong transport links and by improving what we currently have and further developing the rail network we can take a logical step forward in improving connectivity across the south of Manchester and beyond.”
> 
> Coun Andrew Fender, chairman of the TfGM Committee, said: “At this point, tram-train is one of the longer term projects for Greater Manchester and it is something we will continue to support as strongly as we can.
> 
> “Since we agreed an initial strategy at the end of 2013, a lot of detailed work has been undertaken to ensure that, as and when the opportunity arises in terms of both funding and powers, we can realise the benefits of tram-train as soon as possible.
> 
> “This very useful report from Stockport council will feed into our future plans and inform our ongoing engagement with Rail North.”
> 
> For more information on the Stockport Rail Strategy, visit www.stockport.gov.uk/railstrategy
> 
> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk


----------



## Puss in Boots

I am looking at a Tram map for Greater Manchester. Are there really so few stops within the actual city? In what is called City Zone I saw only 7 stops, St.Peter's Square being the largest by number of lines (5).


----------



## dimlys1994

Puss in Boots said:


> I am looking at a Tram map for Greater Manchester. Are there really so few stops within the actual city? In what is called City Zone I saw only 7 stops, St.Peter's Square being the largest by number of lines (5).


St. Peter's Square has actually served by four lines. This map explains better geographical position of stops:
http://www.tfgm.com/journey_planning/Documents/PDFMaps/Met-FUTURE-PS-GEO.pdf


----------



## pjm0512

I think there's only one true question - just how boring is this machine? :nuts:


----------



## dimlys1994

pjm0512 said:


> I think there's only one true question - just how boring is this machine? :nuts:


^^Or just better to call it tunneling shield. I saw it boring, but simple


----------



## dimlys1994

Some more historic photos:



Freel07 said:


> Before and after at St Peters Square and Lower Mosley Street.
> 
> St Peters Square
> 
> 1991
> 
> 1991_011 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 1991_003 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 2009
> 
> IMG_1307 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_1308 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 2015
> 
> P1090435 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090444 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Lower Mosley Street
> 
> 1990
> 
> 1990_019 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 1990_012 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 1990_011 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 1991
> 
> 1991_005 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 1991_006 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 2012
> 
> P1000711 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> 2015
> 
> P1090461 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090470 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090489 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090502 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=622
> 
> *Potential industrial action affecting Metrolink services*
> 05 February 2015
> 
> Metrolink operator, RATP Dev Ltd (MRDL), has informed Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) that Unite members have threatened to stage industrial action on Metrolink on Wednesday 11 February.
> 
> This date coincides with a home game at Old Trafford between Manchester United and Burnley.
> 
> MRDL are now working to resolve this situation and minimise any potential impact on passengers – if no resolution can be reached


----------



## WingTips

*Exchange Sq stop will be perfect for football fans and shoppers...*



jrb said:


> Taken yesterday.


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=623
> 
> *Metrolink service plans during major transformation of St Peter’s Square stop*
> 06 February 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _View from junction of Mosley Street and Princess Street towards the Town Hall and relocated Cenotaph_
> 
> Metrolink services will continue to run across the city during the upcoming closure of St Peter’s Square tram stop, under plans agreed today.
> 
> Members of the Transport for Greater Manchester Committee (TfGM) considered several options before agreeing tram service patterns while the popular city centre stop is completely rebuilt as part of the major Metrolink Second City Crossing programme.
> 
> Work is due to start this summer to move the St Peter’s Square stop closer to the Art Gallery, allowing room for greater public space as part of Manchester City Council’s flagship redevelopment of the square.
> 
> The expanded stop will have two new island platforms and four sets of new track, meaning more trams and more frequent services can run through the city.
> 
> During the 14-month work programme, the stop will be closed but trams will continue to run on a single line through the square for 10 months, minimising disruption for passengers by keeping services running through the city.
> 
> There will be two eight-week periods – during the quieter summer period either side of the single line running – when all tram services through St Peter’s Square will be temporarily suspended.
> 
> The following services will run on a single line through St Peter’s Square from September 2015 to June 2016.
> 
> Altrincham to Piccadilly, 12-minute service with double trams
> Altrincham to Cornbrook, 12-minute service with single trams
> Bury to Piccadilly, 12-minute service with single trams
> Bury to East Didsbury, 12-minute service with double trams
> Eccles-MediaCityUK to Deansgate-Castlefield, 12-minute service with double trams
> Rochdale to Ashton-Under-Lyne, 12-minute service with single and double trams
> Manchester Airport to Cornbrook, 12-minute service with single trams
> Plans are also currently being developed for replacement bus services during the stop closure to ensure good access to the city.


----------



## dimlys1994

Found this historic video about Victoria:


----------



## dimlys1994

More on new fourth platform at Manchester Airport station:



Mwmbwls said:


> New railway station platform
> 
> Because the Metrolink Lift was being refurbished an alternative route through the Network Rail station was made available providing a first glimpse of the works in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entrance/exit will only be opened in emergencies.


----------



## d33206hg

Snow one week lovely sunsets the next!
Droylsden Library with 3014 + 3036 looking towards Manchester with a Bury to Ashton service both shots
DSCF8358 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF8353 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesy55

Can anybody tell me the total number of active rail stations in Greater Manchester now? Including both Metrolink and mainline rail?

First to do so wins a prize.


----------



## WingTips

*On the Right lines at Victoria....*



r02bapurdie said:


> Here some picture that I took today at Victoria station.
> 
> Two poster at Freehold stop talking about upcoming Improvement work at Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metrolink tracks near Cheetham Hill road bridge look complete now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess these are bags of stones waiting to be put down on Metrolink side of tracks.
> 
> 
> 
> Work continued to near new Victoria platform.
> 
> 
> 
> As I mention on Main Metrolink thread PIDS are switch on-on Victoria platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to take picture of looking down at Victoria platform with these cover going over stairs. hno:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see them getting on with tracks heading outside Victoria station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this going to be new doorway at Victoria station?
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of pics outside Victoria station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see tickets barriers at Victoria station and hopefully they be working next time I visit Victoria station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Deansgate-Castlefield station upgrade:



Jaga 1920 said:


> 2 pics of platform sections being lifted into place this afternoon at Deansgate Castlefield. I can't remember how long the other platform took to construct but this one appears to be flying along. I look forward to seeing the progress up close on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]IMG_0019 by s_maciej, on FlickrIMG_0018 by s_maciej, on Flickr[/img]


And on 2CC:



r02bapurdie said:


> Couple of update of 2CC line that took today.
> 
> Just think in six months time there be tracks and even overhead wires running this bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exchange Square Metrolink stop will be.
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it look like they going to be starting to put tracks down here possible by end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Not great photo but it look like first half of track on Corporation St is set to complete so wonder if they going to start on other side of road soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 2CC line come to end of 1CC line.
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## r02bapurdie

Jonesy55 said:


> Can anybody tell me the total number of active rail stations in Greater Manchester now? Including both Metrolink and mainline rail?
> 
> First to do so wins a prize.


I know Metrolink have 92 stations since Manchester Airport line opened back in November 2014, if Wiki is right then the is 91 railway stations across Greater Manchester area so that work out to 183 but I could be wrong on railway stations.


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from Network Rail:



> http://www.networkrailmediacentre.c...uild-a-fourth-platform-is-completed-2279.aspx
> 
> *Manchester Airport station reopens after work to build a fourth platform is completed*
> Monday 9 Feb 2015
> 
> Manchester Airport station has reopened after work to install track and signalling as part of the new fourth platform was completed.
> 
> Network Rail completed the essential upgrade - which will allow extra services to call at the airport and provide passengers with better access from across the north of England – over the weekend and reopened the station this morning (9 February).
> 
> It is the latest stage of improvements to be completed as part of a £1bn+ investment in the railway in the north of England.
> 
> The fourth platform will provide greater capacity and flexibility at the station which will contribute to a better, more reliable railway with better connections to the airport. It is due to be brought into use in May 2015
> 
> ...


----------



## pjm0512

From TfGM (officialTfGM) on Twitter:










You can just make out the new outbound platform from this shot, taken from the island platform.


----------



## pjm0512

STRIKE CALLED-OFF


Metrolink Strike called-off by pjm0512, on Flickr​


----------



## dimlys1994

Two more on Manchester Victoria:



Tony_H1 said:


> They could of really gone cheap Viscount and just knocked the old roof down and be done with it! I don't think its a cheap job, once all the floors sre sorted and barriers are gone it will be amazing!
> 
> Couple from today.
> 
> Watcher if you think the wires are close to 6 go to the end of platform 3. No zoom required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> General views from today.





TheDukeAbides said:


> Not again, beaten to the punch by Tony this time. Taken this morning (10/02/2015)
> 
> 100_4012 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4011 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4010 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4009 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4008 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4007 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4006 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4005 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4013 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

RIP old Oldham route:



r02bapurdie said:


> Slight off topic but I notice to where 3A line use to end at Werneth and Mumps they now put metal fences going across it, amazing to think just over year ago trams have just stop running here and begin running through Oldham Town Centre.
> 
> 
> 
> 3062+3093 tram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I was stood more further up Edward Street this picture will probably look more better then it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


I wonder what's next


----------



## WingTips

*More from Victoria...*



Freel07 said:


> As the two projects are under different contractors. Morgan Sindall working for Network Rail are responsible for Victoria and all the junction work between 1CC and 2CC some sections of the work will be done in parallel.
> 
> The junction point work between the 2 routes is pretty much in place under Victoria roof and is due to be completed over the forthcoming blockade. This photo was taken on Monday 2nd February.
> 
> P1090346b by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> The north end point work was also well advanced last week. Once the next week's work is completed (hopefully on time) the only trackwork for Morgan Sindall to complete will be the short section of 2CC double track plain line at Long Millgate which they should be able to construct without possessions.
> 
> P1090310 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> They have almost a week's complete possession to reconstruct the double track section of 1CC across Long Millgate and Corporation Street to link up with the existing track at the top of Balloon Street.
> 
> MPT are responsible for the short section of double track between the bottom of Balloon Street and Exchange Square/Market Street which comprises the first stage of 2CC subject to the timescales Watcher is talking about. I think that given they have only been working for just over a month and have almost half of the westbound line in place the work is going quite well. Once the section between Balloon Street and Withy Grove is finished they have a clear worksite with no traffic to deal with.
> 
> One item that may be a time critical thing is the installation of OLE building fixings on the City Building at the corner of Corporation Street and Todd Street. The building is completely covered in scaffolding which would make their installation difficult. It may be that it becomes necessary to provide temporary poles on above ground concrete bases initially, like those on Mosley Street in St Peters Square.
> 
> Fingers crossed they finish on time.


----------



## WingTips

*Freel07 has been out and about with his camera to a newer part of the Metrolink network...*



Freel07 said:


> I took a trip up to Rochdale earlier for the first time in a while.
> 
> At Mumps I see that ground investigation works at the Oldham Way end of the old line have started presumably as part of the proposed new development.
> 
> P1090660 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Up at Rochdale Station work has definitely started on the subway refurbishment. They have started demolition of some of the cast iron and glass grid over the entrance on Miall Street.
> 
> I'm not sure whether the 'Fall Pac' bags are to protect the guys working above in case of falling through or not.
> 
> P1090595 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090598 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090599 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> In the 3rd shot you can just see one of the contractors working up above the subway.
> 
> On Drake Street there were 2 Volker Rail chaps cleaning out the points and using a vacuum cleaner to get the debris out.
> 
> P1090622 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090640 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> There also seems to have been a little excavation at the bottom of High Level Road which seems to be associated with a TMS loop.
> 
> P1090594 by sghyde, on Flickr





Freel07 said:


> A few general tram shots from today's little trip out north.
> 
> Oldham King Street
> 
> P1090574 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090578 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090582 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Rochdale Station
> 
> P1090583 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090593 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Maclure Road Rochdale
> 
> P1090601 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> and the Station stop again
> 
> P1090606 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Maclure Road Drake Street junction Rochdale.
> 
> P1090613 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Drake Street Rochdale
> 
> P1090617 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090626 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Rochdale Town Centre
> 
> P1090633 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Or should it now be Rochdale Market?
> 
> P1090651 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090653 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Back to Oldham
> 
> 3087 leaving Mumps
> 
> P1090658 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090662 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Union Street Oldham
> 
> P1090675 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090681 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090688 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090693 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090700 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Deansgate station:



VDB said:


> App for internal redevelopment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 108022/LO/2015/C1 | LISTED BUILDING CONSENT for proposed refurbishment works to the interior of the station and alterations to the subway arch lining at Deansgate station. | Deansgate Railway Station Deansgate Manchester M3 4LG
> 
> 
> 
> http://pa.manchester.gov.uk/online-...iveTab=externalDocuments&keyVal=NJHVO3BC6K000
> 
> Design Access Statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Proposed Works and Assessment of Proposal*
> 
> Network Rail intends to carry out a number of refurbishment works around the station and alterations to the subway arch lining at Deansgate. The proposed scheme of works includes:
> 
> 1. The existing timber painted handrails, located on both the left and right hand sides, to staircases 1-3
> 
> to be replaced with new nylon coated double handrails
> 
> 2. Vinyl flooring to be replaced with new vinyl flooring to match existing
> 
> 3. Staircases 1-3 to have existing staircase finishes replaced with new non slip treads and risers
> 
> 4. The lighting scheme throughout the station, including the platforms, to be upgraded and replaced with LED lighting to bring the station up to recommended standards.
> 
> 5. Internal repairs and refurbishment, where necessary (prior approval not required)
> 
> - Windows and doors to be repaired, made good and redecorated to match existing. Door
> furniture and signage to be replaced and window glazing to be protected and retained
> 
> - Glazed brickwork to be cleaned using an appropriate wall cleaning system
> 
> - Existing painted brickwork and plaster, skirtings, cornices, ceilings, entrance features,
> beams and trusses, and associated painted joinery features and items to be redecorated to match existing.
> 
> - Quarry tiles, concrete pavers and blister tiles to be repaired and cleaned
> 
> - Central handrails on staircases 1-3 to be repaired and redecorated
> 
> In addition, an assessment of the subway arch lining highlighted the presence of water ingress within fractures of the white wash render to the soffit of the arch barrel suggesting that the waterproofing is ineffective or has failed. There was also evidence of historic water staining to the brick work, as well as to the subway walls and existing cladding. The proposal intends to renew the existing waterproofing and rainwater
> goods, in order to remove the damaging water egress that the structure is currently experiencing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

Just for fun:



richardio123 said:


> Don't you just love this logo


----------



## pjm0512

Market Street stop to get a face-lift



> 12 February 2015
> 
> Market Street Metrolink stop next in line for upgrade
> 
> Work to modernise the city centre Market Street Metrolink stop will start tomorrow.
> 
> Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) is carrying out work over the coming months to offer a greatly improved shelter and stop appearance whilst making it easier for passengers to move around the busy stop.
> 
> The first phase of work has been scheduled to take place while the Market Street stop is closed next week during service changes in the lead up to the new Manchester Victoria stop opening.
> 
> The three older bus-style shelters will be removed and replaced later this spring by a longer single shelter spanning the length of the platform. A greatly improved yorkstone paving finish will also give Market Street a similar look to the new Deansgate-Castlefield stop.
> 
> Peter Cushing, Transport for Greater Manchester’s Metrolink Director, said: “Market Street is one of the busiest stops on the tram network and is the next in line for a new-look.
> 
> “As there’s no room to expand it, we are keen to make sure the platform is as streamlined and easy to move around as possible while still offering shelter from the elements.
> 
> “We’re taking advantage of the service changes while the Victoria stop reopens to make a start on this work and lessen the impact on our customers.
> 
> “I’d like to thank customers for bearing with us while we make these improvements to their stop.”
> 
> The Market Street Metrolink stop will close for the first phase of works from 8pm Friday 13 February and reopen on Saturday 21 February. More information on services is available at www.metrolink.co.uk or by calling 0161 205 2000.
> 
> Work to complete the Market Street stop will take place during spring 2015.
> 
> The next stage of city centre tram stop improvement work follows this summer, when work begins on a new four platform stop at St Peter’s Square.
> 
> All the city centre stop improvement works are part of the wider Metrolink Second City Crossing expansion programme (2CC) which will allow more flexible, frequent and reliable tram services to run through the city.
> 
> For more information visit www.transformationinformation.co.uk or contact the Future Metrolink team by calling 0161 244 1555 (during office hours) or emailing [email protected].


----------



## WingTips

Good as its so busy all the time, needs really rethinking...I don`t think they (metrolink) had any idea when the stop was first designed how incredibly busy over the years it would become.


----------



## Yak79

By chance, I came across this article about new Metrolink TMS system provided by Thales, where I read that, contrary to what I thought, TfGM aim to extend line of sight driving to the whole network, getting rid of the old signalling system even in those sections where there aren't throughput issues. In the end, this might be the best choice: at the expense of a little speed loss (in some places trams had to be slowed down), they'll avoid to have to deal with two different system and gain flexibility whenever something not ordinary occurs.
I also discover they're using a physical token on the temporary single track section trough Victoria Station (I think they'll do it at St. Peter Sq. as well): it's remarkable how an ancient safety system, now almost fallen into disuse - AFAIK, the only tram network where this relic of the past survive in daily standard service is Tosaden (Tosa Electric Railway) in Kōchi, Japan - could proves itself useful even in this time and age.


----------



## WingTips

*Major Victoria Update...re-opening of Metrolink not far off...*



r02bapurdie said:


> Here some picture that I took today while pasting through Victoria station.
> 
> As I mention on Saturday (7th) everything look complete now near to Cheetham Hill road bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice they were doing something to tracks near to new platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Metro-man confirm on Main Metrolink thread yesterday that Smart Card reader are also on platform too.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see them going on with tracks toward Corporation St.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracks waiting to be put down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work started to progress on Balloon St.
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of picture near St Peter Square of work going on for 2CC line. (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## WingTips

*New Platform at DCF looking good...*



Freel07 said:


> A few shots from Deansgate Castlefield today. It seems that a whole lot of the platform surfacing was laid last weekend or perhaps the sections were craned in already surfaced to save time.
> 
> P1090789 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090790 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Whilst I was there a tram jam formed outbound as the inspectors struggled with a fare evader who refused to get off this Altrincham set.
> 
> P1090797 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> Three more waiting to enter the platform.
> 
> P1090796 by sghyde, on Flickr





r02bapurdie said:


> Nice set of picture Freel :cheers: Here are picture that I took today at Deansgate stop.
> 
> As Freel show us the new platform is going on well now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Signals waiting to be use at Deansgate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I taking that picture 3009+3038 was coming into Deansgate stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at footbridge which should look a lot better once is reopened.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Deansgate stop will be finishes before Summer 2015?
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of trams picture at Deansgate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In near future we probably see three trams waiting at St Peter Square stop.
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

Update on Deansgate station:



po8crg said:


> As of this morning on my way into work, there is scaffolding going up across Whitworth Street under the Exhibition Bridge - presumably ready to start work on the bridge.
> 
> Since the bridge closed, I don't go anywhere to look down into the compound at the G-MEX end to see what is going on in there, but there are neither stairs nor liftshaft visible above the compound boundaries.


----------



## dimlys1994

At St. Peter's Square:



iwillo said:


> Track foundations have arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at St Peter's Square


----------



## dimlys1994

More on new platform at Airport station:



Freel07 said:


> I decided to have a look at the new station platform layout today.
> Although it looks as though the major work is finished the OLE is still earthed and there is still work ongoing.
> 
> P1090701 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090702 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090703 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090707 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090713 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090723 by sghyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1090726 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

dimlys1994 said:


> More on new platform at Airport station:


Cheers dimlys, you beat me to posting it on here!


----------



## Freel07

My latest set of photos from a visit to Victoria yesterday.

These will probably be the last shots I take of single line working.

P1090818 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090842 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090846 by sghyde, on Flickr

On Balloon Street a further short length of the outbound line has been added and they were assembling a set of insulated fishplates. These are to allow the track to be divided electrically should it ever become necessary to carry out stray current monitoring. They are provided at strategic locations where different routes diverge.

P1090821 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090829 by sghyde, on Flickr

There were plenty of people up on the roof installing the blue netting. I imagine this is so they can continue working over the platforms once they open next week.

P1090823 by sghyde, on Flickr

The area where Metrolink platform A used to be now has reinforcement laid ready for a concrete pour.

P1090831 by sghyde, on Flickr

On the track front plenty of activity at Long Millgate and under the roof on the junctions.

P1090822 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090826 by sghyde, on Flickr

From the mezzanine footbridge it looks as though only the 1CC inbound pointwork is now needed. Every time I try to get these shots they seem to have had a go at taping the plastic sheeting up even tighter. There was a team working around the 1CC/2CC diamond crossing today.

P1090833a by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090834 by sghyde, on Flickr

At the north end Thales were installing one of the point machines on the middle line.

P1090836 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090837 by sghyde, on Flickr

Finally they were working on the new staircase connecting to the existing main footbridge.

P1090850 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090853 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

One or two photos from a walk over the first section of 2CC yesterday afternoon following a trip down to the Airport and Deansgate Castlefield.

As was shown a few days ago part of the inbound line from Withy Grove to Long Millgate is now surfaced presumably ready to transfer road traffic over to this side to allow the outbound line to be started. Today they were attending to the drain covers and side gulleys.

P1090859 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090861 by sghyde, on Flickr

Further along in Exchange Square the first stage of the inbound track slab has been cast in the area where I believe the platform will be. 

P1090862 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090863 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090865 by sghyde, on Flickr

Here we see a section of the fibre reinforced concrete where TMS loops will be located.

P1090864 by sghyde, on Flickr

Excavation continues further along Corporation Street near the link bridge.

P1090868 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Another set of photos, this time from the newest line.

A visit to Manchester Airport Station gave an opportunity to take a few shots along part of the Metrolink Line.

The first 4 shots taken at the Airport Station..

P1090731 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090735 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090738 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090744 by sghyde, on Flickr

Approaching Robinswood Road inbound

P1090754 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090759 by sghyde, on Flickr

Having just crossed Simonsway at Wythenshawe Centre.

P1090762 by sghyde, on Flickr

Alongside Simonsway

P1090765 by sghyde, on Flickr

The new Transport Interchange at Wythenshawe Town Centre.

P1090768 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090770 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090772 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090774 by sghyde, on Flickr

Poundswick Lane

P1090776 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090778 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090783 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1090786 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

^^So when new bus station will be opened in Wythenshawe?


----------



## Freel07

dimlys1994 said:


> ^^So when new bus station will be opened in Wythenshawe?


There has been a discussion about this on the Metrolink thread but no-one seems to know for sure yet. This from richardio 123 seems to be the best info http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121589112&postcount=36553


----------



## WingTips

pjm0512 said:


> The yellow brick is a lovely addition - now there's no need to keep the concrete clean! I don't think it'll carry on to the end of the roof, however these lovely surprises that you can't make out from the render make you understand how lovely Victoria will look when finished!
> 
> Thanks a lot Steve and Andrew for your photos - it is much appreciated for those of us that can't get out at the moment, in my case due to coursework.


....


----------



## dimlys1994

Related to new Ellenbrook - Leigh busway:



WatcherZero said:


> After carrying out the agreed route review through Tyldesley they've concluded the original route is the only viable option but have done some minor alterations to landscaping plan to preserve the open space and released updated renders.


----------



## dimlys1994

One more pic on Victoria:



jrb said:


> Victoria Station clear in the Manchester gloom.
> 
> NPAS.


----------



## WingTips

P1090834 by sghyde, on Flickr



pjm0512 said:


> The yellow brick is a lovely addition - now there's no need to keep the concrete clean! I don't think it'll carry on to the end of the roof, however these lovely surprises that you can't make out from the render make you understand how lovely Victoria will look when finished!
> 
> Thanks a lot Steve and Andrew for your photos - it is much appreciated for those of us that can't get out at the moment, in my case due to coursework.


----------



## Freel07

Had a little look at Market Street stop today and I think I have worked out what the current stage in the works is all about.

They were pouring mass concrete in between the outer walls this afternoon.

P1100032 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1100034 by sghyde, on Flickr

The old structure of the platform consisted of precast concrete planks laid on the outer brick walls and a central concrete spine. You can just make this out at the Gardens end of the platform in this photo. Under the planks the platform was hollow.

P1100041 by sghyde, on Flickr

Looking at the remains of the central spine it looks as though it has sunk in places which would lead to uneven surface levels.

P1100039 by sghyde, on Flickr

It looks as though they have constructed new cable ducting and now are filling the whole of the platform area with mass concrete and presumably either the original planks will be relaid or new one placed on the concrete. The new cable chambers can be seen in this shot. I think the large black tubes seen in a number of the photos are possibly to take the columns of the new shelter.

P1100038 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1100035 by sghyde, on Flickr

All the coping stones are stored in a compound at the Gardens end and are labelled up in batches for reinstatement.


----------



## WingTips

Its incredible the number of workers on this project there appears to an army of them.


----------



## WingTips

*A Glimpse of the New Victoria...*



Tony_H1 said:


> Ill save the good tram images for others, but the platform is very nizzeeeee!
> 
> Almost too nice to walk on, I didnt walk to the end, felt like I was spoiling someones hard work at 4am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No through route at present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I was the first none orange man on the scene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a very nice job indeed. Looks like the are keeping the 'A' for old times sakes, its retro now!


----------



## WingTips

*A Great Sky Line Over The Victoria Roof...*



js1000 said:


> I doff my cap.


*There will be masses of updates today from intrepid forummers as Victoria emerges.*


----------



## dimlys1994

Congratulations Manchester on completion of Victoria's first stage:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## WingTips

I went to see the Station my self this afternoon and it really is incredible what they have done, and are continuing to do, everybody passing through today was just staring at the new roof on total awe,as one chap stood by me said "this is going to be world class"


----------



## WingTips

More from Victoria...[/SIZE]



TheDukeAbides said:


> Taken today (18/02/2015) - Just some rushed shots of the new Victoria Metrolink stop - but its all about the roof.
> 
> There was some guy with a very impressive moustache taking better photos with a better camera, so hopefully those will be on here too...
> 
> 100_4014 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4015 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4016 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4017 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4018 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> There isn't much of the platform that isn't covered by roof...


----------



## dimlys1994

Upgrade continues on Market Street stop:



jrb said:


> Mayhem on Market street. The city entre isn't looking pretty ATM, or for the foreseeable future..
> 
> Before and after pictures. Click on the link below picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/trambo/sets/72157648780543326/with/16343608950/


----------



## Freel07

Victoria was partially reopened today with trams from the north terminating there until Saturday morning. I'm afraid I took rather too many photos down at this afternoon. I will post a selection now.

From the east footbridge 3035 is seen waiting to enter the single platform.

P1050291 by sghyde, on Flickr

whilst 3022 and 3056 stand prior to leaving for Bury.

P1050288 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050294 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050299 by sghyde, on Flickr

Now to the mezzanine which has lost it's plastic sheeting covers.

P1050309 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050311 by sghyde, on Flickr

Down at platform and concourse level.

The entrance to the stop.

P1050318 by sghyde, on Flickr

Ramped access

P1050320 by sghyde, on Flickr

The main walkway across the track

P1050322 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050324 by sghyde, on Flickr

Back towards the concourse.

P1050329 by sghyde, on Flickr

The interface between the rails and the paving seems to be made up of renewable panels.

P1050341 by sghyde, on Flickr

There were plenty of takers for the trams.

P1050345 by sghyde, on Flickr

The points controlling entry and exit along with the point indicator.

P1050348 by sghyde, on Flickr

3050 waits to leave for Rochdale

P1050349 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050355 by sghyde, on Flickr

The points minder appears to do his stuff.

P1050357 by sghyde, on Flickr

Now set for the next arrival with a stop indication against departures.

P1050358 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050363 by sghyde, on Flickr

The platform empty with the northern island platform alongside.

P1050359 by sghyde, on Flickr

The main inbound platform face and line

P1050366 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050367 by sghyde, on Flickr

The PIDS were playing up somewhat, but only a single platform face and on tram indicators it probably wasn't that big a problem. There were also plenty of staff.

P1050369 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050370 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050373 by sghyde, on Flickr

Later in the afternoon

P1050452 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050453 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050459 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050468 by sghyde, on Flickr

Under Cheetham Hill Road bridge 3050 waits to enter as the points minder moves the warning cone.

P1050481 by sghyde, on Flickr

A final line up of tram and northern's finest.

P1050477 by sghyde, on Flickr

Construction work on the city side of the station and along Balloon Street was carrying on apace and another set will summarise.


----------



## Freel07

At Victoria work continues on and above the junctions.

P1050306 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050330 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050333 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050338 by sghyde, on Flickr

Also outside on Balloon Street and Long Millgate.

P1050378 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050381 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050384 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050386 by sghyde, on Flickr

Most of the rails on Balloon Street seem to be grouted in now.

P1050385 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050388 by sghyde, on Flickr

Long Millgate

P1050380 by sghyde, on Flickr

Finally further to the discussion about the inflation of the roof I noticed that it was inflated once more today. A couple of shots of the pipework and connection to the ETFE bags.

In this one the small temporary compressor and pipes can be seen. By the way I noticed that most of the roof buttresses seem to have been cleaned, only one of two now have this green mould on them.

P1050315 by sghyde, on Flickr

The pipe along the top of the steelwork along with one of the connections to the ETFE.

P1050316 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Another small set from Market Street as I walked past this afternoon.

Concrete up to the top of the platform wall. I was wrong about the black pipes sticking up yesterday they are drain pits and now have covers.

P1050396 by sghyde, on Flickr

The top layer of reinforcement and cable pits.

P1050393 by sghyde, on Flickr

You can see where the platform wall brickwork has been repaired.

P1050392 by sghyde, on Flickr

Finally the stored coping slabs all labelled for reinstatement presumably.

P1050398 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Finally for today a set from Deansgate Castlefield this afternoon.

TMS equipment has appeared on the approach ramp.

P1050419 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050420 by sghyde, on Flickr

As others have noted there is a large hole adjacent to the existing stairs on Whitworth Street where the new staircase will land or at least where the entrance will be.

P1050422 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050423 by sghyde, on Flickr

Excavation was also in progress at the top of the new staircase area.

P1050448 by sghyde, on Flickr

The scaffolding under the Exhibition Bridge is proceeding quickly.

P1050425 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050426 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050428 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050430 by sghyde, on Flickr

P1050431 by sghyde, on Flickr

Ducting for the new outbound platform.

P1050439 by sghyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Nice updates, Freel. Thanks! Anybody has something to say about Victoria?


----------



## Yak79

-
Well done, Manchester!

:banana::banana::banana:​Thank you so much to all those who keep us updated about this wonderful project.


----------



## d33206hg

Night time update of ongoing works at Victoria Station taken around 2200 18/2/2015
Corporation St
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9546 by 
New entrance onto the platforms
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9554 by 
Looking towards Corporation St and Balloon St to the left 1cc to the right 2CC 
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9577 by 
From the arena stairs a Double Bury unit loads up underneath the roof
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9580 by 
A closer look at the points and crossovers
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9585 by 
A double Bury tram arrives and terminates
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9599 by 
The A Platform sign from 1992 still survives and note the wide concourse to the right
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9605 by 
This part should be opened up for testing Friday afternoon
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9608 by 
End of platform canopy and sheeting protecting the track/platform for the missing roof panels
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9618 by 
3041 arrives from the east with an Oldham and Rochdale service
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9621 by 
3041 takes a break after terminating from the east 
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9626 by 
3041 ready to depart to Rochdale via Oldham next to the canopy
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9627 by 
3020+3053 at the temporary blocks with a Bury service 
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9633 by 
3020 unusually still showing Victoria for a couple of minutes after arrival from Bury under the impressive roof
d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9636 by d33206hg, on Flickr
88 out of the 94 units were in service yesterday (84 diagrams) a record so far 26 pairs (29 most I have seen in 1 day)


----------



## d33206hg

Starting from Balloon St and heading west down Corporation St and onto Exchange Square as far as Market St 22.45 Wednesday 18th February 2015
DSCF9649 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9648 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9650 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9651 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9653 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9654 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9655 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9656 by d33206hg, on Flickr
[url=https://flic.k


----------



## d33206hg

Market Street platform refurbishment 2200 18/2/2015
Looking South towards Piccadilly Gardens
DSCF9662 by d33206hg, on Flickr
DSCF9663 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Looking North down Market Street to reopen Saturday 21st Feb
DSCF9666 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## d33206hg

Balloon St connecting the 2 rails back for 1cc from single line working 2215 18/2/2015
Looking north
DSCF9647 by d33206hg, on Flickr
url=https://flic.kr/p/qY8faS]







[/url]DSCF9543 by d33206hg, on Flickr
Looking south
DSCF9645 by d33206hg, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Great photos everyone, the night time shots give a really different perspective.


----------



## r02bapurdie

*Second City Centre work*

I been into Manchester today to look at new Victoria station and work going on around Manchester City centre but firstly here are some picture of work going on for new 2CC line. 



> Mine first thought was that MPT were started putting some piece of wires up for 2CC line on Corporation St but I think is more for 1CC line.
> 
> 
> 
> First part of new line is finish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It look like they going to be putting tracks down here very soon given that tracks on floor here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprise to see them already putting tracks slab in here and probably give it other couple of weeks the may be tracks down here too.


:banana:


----------



## Freel07

In St Peters Square work is progressing in the tarmac area with cable ducts being laid.

P1110715 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110716 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This would appear to be the line of the inbound island platform or perhaps more likely the line of the 2CC inbound track..

P1110717 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

1CC outbound track foundation trench

P1110719 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110720 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Victoria by Night...*



Tony_H1 said:


> Me again
> 
> A few from early this morning
> 
> You cannot deny the station rebuild is nothing short of incredible especially so at the night time! Phone camera does not really do it justice I am afraid!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare and contrast from my night shifts over the years
> 
> 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2015


----------



## WingTips

*More Night time...*



j616s said:


> Passed through on the way home today. The station really does look lovely at night.
> 
> New signage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louvres going in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And pictures can't capture the sharp yet soft lights along the old roof-line. I can't wait for the finishing touches and the fencing to come down.


----------



## WingTips

*Electrification North West...*
*
The Electrification project continues at pace...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> OHLE bases are now popping up lineside North of Bolton. This one is near Horwich, Rivington Pike in the background :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moses Gate is now closed for the duration :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Farnworth platform is meeting its fate :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## WingTips

*SPECTACULAR CELEBRATIONS MARK FOUR MILLIONTH X50 CUSTOMER*


Leading local bus operator, Stagecoach Manchester, held a surprise celebration yesterday to mark the arrival of the four millionth customer to use the hugely popular X50 service.

As Bako Noori, 20, exited the X50 service at the intu Trafford Centre, he was greeted by a live fanfare, confetti canons, baton twirlers, balloons and banners.

Manchester born Bako, was also presented with a £200 voucher, which he can spend in any Trafford Centre store, by Stagecoach Manchester managing director, Christopher Bowles, and intu Properties general manager, Richard Paxton.

First launched in 2009, the X50 route, which travels from Manchester City Centre to the intu Trafford Centre, has become one of Stagecoach Manchester’s most popular services. It carried over 13,000 customers in its first month of service, a figure which increased to 695,000 passengers last month. The service now carries more than twice the number of passengers than in its first full year.

Speaking about the surprise event, Bako said: “I always take the X50 service to get to the Trafford Centre but I didn’t think I would ever step off the bus to scenes like these. I am grateful to Stagecoach Manchester and the Trafford Centre for giving me £200 worth of vouchers and now I just have to decide what I’m going to spend them on.”

Stagecoach Manchester’s managing director, Christopher Bowles commented: “Today’s event was the perfect way for Stagecoach Manchester to celebrate such a huge milestone in the life of the X50 service and reward one lucky passenger for their custom. From a personal point of view, I’m proud to say this hugely important service has enabled four million people to travel between central Manchester and the intu Trafford Centre.”

intu Properties general manager, Richard Paxton said: “We were delighted to celebrate the success of the X50 express service, because it is an integral part of our public transport strategy. The speed of this service makes it so convenient. Twenty short minutes from the City Centre and passengers can alight at one of the country’s best tourist destinations – and people have done exactly that in their millions.”

The event not only celebrated the arrival of the four millionth X50 customer, but also marked the launch of Stagecoach Manchester’s #MyGreaterManchester social media campaign.

With Stagecoach Manchester at the heart of the community #MyGreaterManchester has been designed to encourage people to share what they love about Greater Manchester, why they’re proud to live in the area and to highlight local events,

Christopher Bowles added: “I’m looking forward to the #MyGreaterManchester hashtag becoming a social hub of regional activity and being used to share events, like this milestone today, across social media.”

https://www.stagecoachbus.com


----------



## WingTips

*Smart Ticketing News...*




j616s said:


> I don't know if this has been noted yet but a friend pointed out to me today that the get me there website has been updated to say that all versions of the pass will arrive at once in spring/summer as opposed to a phased introduction with season tickets first. Nice to know they're emailing updates like they said they would.....
> The next stage of get me there is currently being tested and should be ready to be introduced to paying Metrolink customers in stages during spring and summer 2015.
> 
> Unlike other smart ticketing systems across the UK, we will be introducing travelcards and travel credit at the same time, making the system accessible to more Metrolink users sooner. This will also make the system more flexible for Metrolink season ticket holders.


----------



## dimlys1994

Abandoned platform at Salford Central station, before the begining of Ordsall Curve construction:



VDB said:


> So there're two faces in use now, and then another two disused which can be seen from the used side of the station:


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Deansgate Castlefield stop:



j616s said:


> Quick DC Update
> 
> The drivers' hut has been craned into place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first section of fencing has gone in by the road-ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some lighting has gone on at the outbound end of the new outbound platform.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Victoria station:



markydeedrop said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994

Commuter rail changes:



SF07 said:


> With the new Todmorden Curve railway line now open, Burnley now has a direct train service to Manchester. As a result, Transdev are trying to keep passengers on the X43 service instead of the train with a bit of marketing.
> 
> Tomorrow morning (18 May), Transdev will be at Burnley bus station handing out free copies of the Lancashire Telegraph along with a free cup of coffee in a Witch Way mug. They've also reduced the price of the Duo ticket to/from Manchester from £15 to £12.
> 
> Transdev also pointing out that their service will be more frequent than Northern Rail (up to every 10 mins on bus compared to hourly train service) and cheaper too (£33 for weekly ticket on bus (valid on whole Transdev Lancashire network) compared to £44 on train).
> 
> http://www.lancashirebus.co.uk/news.jsp?newsID=1413
> http://www.lancashirebus.co.uk/offers.html?offerID=12
> http://www.northernrail.org/todmorden-curve
> http://www.northernrail.org/pdfs/timetables/20150517/36.pdf


----------



## WingTips

*"Changes to services from end-June as work starts on new look St Peter’s Square"...*



> Major transformation work is due to start at St Peter’s Square Metrolink stop next month.
> 
> During the first phase of work from Sunday 28 June until the end of August, no tram services will run through the square.
> 
> Altrincham, East Didsbury, Manchester Airport, Eccles and MediaCityUK services will run to Cornbrook and Deansgate-Castlefield stops, while Bury and Oldham and Rochdale services will run to Piccadilly, Victoria and Ashton-under-Lyne.
> The following services will run during this period:
> 
> 
> · Altrincham to Deansgate-Castlefield: 12 minute service with double trams.
> 
> · Altrincham to Cornbrook: Peak only 12 minute service with single trams.
> 
> 
> · Bury to Piccadilly: 6 minute service (7am to 8pm Mon-Fri, 9am – 8pm Sat) and 12 minutes at all other times. Some double trams will run during weekday peak.
> 
> · East Didsbury to Deansgate-Castlefield: 12 minute service with double trams in the peak.
> 
> · Eccles to Deansgate-Castlefield via MediaCityUK: 12 minute service with double trams.
> 
> · Manchester Airport to Cornbrook: 12 minute service with single trams.
> 
> · Rochdale town centre to Ashton-under-Lyne: 12 minute service with single trams.
> 
> To offer good access to the city a Metrolink shuttle bus will run from the Cornbrook stop direct to Piccadilly, while passengers will also be able to catch free Metroshuttle bus services at Deansgate-Castlefield. Walking routes will also be signposted.
> 
> 
> The summer closure is the start of a major 14 month construction programme that will see a brand new, expanded stop built closer to the new Cenotaph.
> 
> 
> The stop will have two new island style platforms and two sets of track in each direction, allowing more services to run through it on the existing lines and the new Second City Crossing. More information is available at www.transformationinformation.co.uk.
> 
> 
> The construction programme has been designed to lessen the impact on passengers as far as possible.
> 
> 
> The first phase of works through to the end of August 2015 will see changes to track and infrastructure so that trams can continue to run through St Peter’s Square in both directions on a single line for the ten month construction period – even as works for the new stop take place nearby.
> 
> 
> A final eight-week closure will follow in summer 2016 before the St Peter’s Square services reopen in the autumn. The Second City Crossing route is expected to open in 2017.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your patience as this essential work to expand and improve your Metrolink network takes place. Please continue to check www.metrolink.co.uk for updates on services


http://www.metrolink.co.uk


----------



## WingTips

*And the completed St Peters Square Metrolink stop will look like...*



jrb said:


> Some bigger renders.
> 
> New images of the St Peter's square stop. Also shows how No2 St Peter's square will look alongside it.


----------



## WingTips

*"Northern Rail's Burnley-Manchester service up and running"...*



> *There was a busy start to the first commuter services between Burnley, Accrington and Manchester for more than 40 years this morning.*
> 
> The new service began on Sunday with free refreshments and goodie bags offered by operator Northern Rail. The first commuter services on Monday morning attracted strong passenger interest and media for the 52 minute ride from Burnley Manchester Road station to Manchester Victoria. The service will run every hour and costs £12.30 for a peak return from Burnley to Manchester.
> 
> Burnley Council, Network Rail, Lancashire County Council and Northern Rail spent a decade planning the reopening of the Todmorden Curve, a short stretch of line which closed in 1972, meaning passengers no longer have to change at Hebden Bridge as previously. The scheme was part-funded from the government's Regional Growth Fund.
> 
> Cllr John Fillis, Lancashire County Council cabinet member for highways and transport, said: "It is a fantastic achievement by everyone involved to re-establish the direct service from Burnley to Manchester which will extend opportunities for local people and have a real impact on the economy. It shows what can be achieved when partner organisations are clear about their priorities and work closely together to deliver them. The working relationships established will be instrumental in the ongoing transformation of rail services in East Lancashire. I look forward to the service being a great success, paving the way for better trains and faster journey times in the future."
> 
> Cllr Mark Townsend, leader of Burnley Council, said: ''[The service] will bring clear benefits to our economy in terms of access to the job market and establishing Burnley as a commuter town. Our outstanding countryside is even easier to reach for visitors. It's a real milestone in our continuing success story and one we wish to celebrate."
> 
> Terry Strickland, area director for Network Rail, said: "*The reopened Todmorden Curve is a significant improvement to the railway in this part of the country and will allow services to run directly between Manchester Victoria and Burnley Manchester Road for the first time since the 1960s.* We have worked closely with Burnley Council, Lancashire County Council and Northern Rail to make this happen and it is an excellent example of partnership working to help deliver a better railway for passengers."


- See more at: http://www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## WingTips

j616s said:


> *Quick DC Update...*
> 
> Work is continuing on the ramp and more lighting has gone in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can just see between the worker and the scaffold platform that stone is starting to go down on the ramp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As has been mentioned on the Deansgate Station thread, scaffold has gone up around the roof of the drivers' hut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fencing at this end of the island has been replaced with less heavy-duty stuff. Unsure if this is indication that the crossing will be back in use and the new platform open sooner rather than later.


..


----------



## WingTips

*JDR`s Update...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> A smidgeon more rail at Exchange in the rain . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . . . and in the sun :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I think it'll be lucky to be open by the end of the year. The testing/training normally takes a few months, but being such a short section I am guessing it will be much quicker this time?
> 
> We just had the longest section ever to open in one go - next we'll have the shortest. Are we getting up at 4am just for the first one on that little bit!? :nuts:
> 
> And speaking of longest things - during the coming blockade of St Peter's I reckon the unlikely anabasis of Rochdale<>Oldham<>Mcr<>Droylsden<>Ashton will give the longest single passenger journey yet experienced on Metrolink: 85 minutes end-to-end as opposed to the current record, Rochdale<>E Dids at 79 minutes.
> 
> Some interesting new connections will also be provided: as a fairly regular visitor to Oldham I will now be able to go straight through from Droylsden - _(Unless contradicted I don't think there has ever before been a bus or other link between these two places?)._
> 
> :banana:


----------



## WingTips

*Victoria...*



TheDukeAbides said:


> Taken Yesterday (20/05/2015)
> 
> Final bits of bubble wrap being installed...
> 
> WP_20150520_001 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr





FearOfManchester said:


> To complement dukes picture and so everyone is aware who wasn't,
> the corners of the gable ends of the roof are being clad with panelling rather than EFTE,
> I believe TonyH1 confirmed this in a post on this thread quite a while back. Here's a render that shows what it will be like. (Apologies for the large image size)


----------



## Freel07

A few shots taken yesterday afternoon along the 2CC sections currently under construction.

At the Victoria end surfacing continues at the junction between Corporation Street and Balloon Street although there is till that strange blck top gap in the 2CC track on the corner by City Buildings.

P1110793 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110794 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110802 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Tracklaying continues between Withy Grove and Balloon Street.

P1110796 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110797 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Preparation of the foundation base for both lines in progress around the Withy Grove junction.

P1110799 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110800 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Facing Exchange Square more track in place since my last visit, the rails extend almost from Withy Grove to the far end of the platform base.

P1110803 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110806 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110807 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The platform foundation definitely seems different to the rest of the Phase 3A/B ones.

P1110808 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The alignment of the track between Exchange Square platform and Market Street is becoming clear now.

P1110810 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110813 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110815 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over in St Peters Square work continues on preparing for the shutdown and construction of the track needed for single line working.

On the Town Hall side of the square some work on preparing the ground.

P1110818 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More significantly on the church site track foundations are appearing over the concrete slab capping the crypt.

P1110819 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110821 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and in the distance at the Oxford Street end the first set of points laid out.

P1110820 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I suspect these are only in place temporarily as there is no reinforcement laid out yet. Although I suppose it could be inserted under the sections once they are in the right positions.

P1110825 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110826 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Across on Lower Mosley Street work on the outbound line continues

P1110828 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

with some sections of rail appearing now. when I took these around 3.15 they were working setting the rails out and by the time I passed by on the tram in the evening around 7.30 almost all of this stretch were in place.

P1110829 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110830 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110831 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110832 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A small selection of shots from Victoria yesterday afternoon. Nothing spectacular just general observations.

The louvres under the edge of the roof seem to be pretty much complete now.

P1110753 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110761 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110780 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still finishing work on the second island.

P1110754 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110769 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The end 'gable' has gained parts of the ETFE with the rest perhaps awaiting a Metrolink isolation?

P1110755 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110756 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The combined Metrolink and Network Rail signage, wonder what is planned for the white area on the right.

P1110762 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This group were from Thales no doubt surveying where TMS kit will be placed.

P1110767 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The glass panels at the interface between the roof and the building, these have been in for a while I think.

P1110778 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Automatic doors are in place now in at least 2 of the 4 entrance arches.

P1110786 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110787 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


P1110789 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work in progress outside to reinstate the sandstone paving around Long Millgate.

P1110791 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110792 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The mysterious black top gap in the 2CC track.

P1110793 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Deansgate Castlefield in the sun yesterday afternoon.

Work continues on the new rest room building, I rather hope its not to be clad in rusty corten steel like the equipment room.

P1110835 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110836 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The steps at the Cornbrook end of the new outbound platform have gained their granite veneers.

P1110837 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Although it isn't easy to see the wall behind the steps has now started to be clad in the granite veneers.

P1110843 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110844 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110845 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving of the city end ramp and footways continues.

P1110839 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110840 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110842 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54

when is the new platform opening at Manchester Airport national rail station?


----------



## d33206hg

St Peters Sq
DSCF5235 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5237 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5232 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5241 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5234 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5236 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## d33206hg

Exchange Square
DSCF5245 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5247 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5248 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5250 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5251 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5252 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5253 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5256 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## d33206hg

Victoria
DSCF5285 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5279 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5292 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5273 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5262 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5266 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5261 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5260 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## d33206hg

A few general tram piccies
3097 Northern Moor on a short working to Wythenshawe to plug a gap in service
DSCF5320 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
About to cross Sale Road after crossing the M60 
DSCF5313 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5331 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*PJM`s Update...*



pjm0512 said:


> Deansgate Castlefield update
> 
> I think these testers are new:
> 
> 
> 
> The exo-skeleton of the footbridge looks amazingly ahead of its time in this newly renovated state:
> 
> DSCN1359 by pjm0512, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The drivers' cabin:
> 
> 
> 
> Shelter supports have been re-installed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the tiled piazza feel of the walkway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Re-bar for the steps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ramp also has supports for the handrail:
> 
> 
> 
> The shelters will look very good once they're both installed:
> 
> 
> 
> Ticket machines were being installed:
> 
> 
> 
> Not much different from j616s' update, but you can never have too many photos, right?


----------



## WingTips

*"Find out more about St Peter’s Square tram stop transformation at city centre drop-ins"...*



> Metrolink customers will be able to find out more about this summer’s work to transform the St Peter’s Square stop at a series of drop-in sessions in the city centre.
> 
> Staff from Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) will be available to answer any questions about the work – to build a completely new stop as part of the Second City Crossing – and how it will affect Metrolink services.
> 
> 
> The drop-ins take place on the following dates:
> 
> 
> *Manchester Library (10am-4pm)*
> 
> Friday 29 May, Monday 8 June, Wednesday 10 June
> 
> *Manchester Arndale (10am-4pm)*
> 
> Wednesday 3 June and Saturday 6 June.
> 
> The first phase of major transformation work is due to start at the St Peter’s stop at the end of June.
> 
> This will see the stop close from Sunday 28 June, with no tram services running through it until the end of August.
> 
> 
> Find out more about Metrolink services during this period here.
> 
> 
> The new St Peter’s Square stop will have two new island style platforms and two sets of track in each direction, allowing more services to run through it on the existing lines and the new Second City Crossing. More information is available at;-


http://www.metrolink.co.uk/pages/news.aspx?newsID=174


----------



## dimlys1994

More on new busway project:



Mwmbwls said:


> I have been detained on family matters recently and so my attempts to record the building of the guided busway have been somewhat sporadic – however today I made it back there and boy is there a difference. Whereas before, during the inter-regnum between clearing the route, of self-sown trees and blocked up drains. and building commencing, I had reasonably free range along the route – this is now a fully operational site and I am back to poking my small Olympus through the mesh of site fencing panels.Here are my starting shots before rain stopped play
> 
> Tyldesley Looking West at Hough Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013 Hough Lane Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013 view west of Hough Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2015 Hough Lane Bridge has been replaced by a ramp.
> Looking East from Hough Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2015
> 
> Mosely Common Road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013 looking west towards Hough Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fettling the re-bar


----------



## pjm0512

EXTRODINARY new renders reveal the design for Exchange Square Metrolink Station
_The scope of the new station, built as part of the Second City Crossing (2CC), is revealed in newly released renders._



> First look at new city centre Exchange Square Metrolink stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New artist’s impressions now online reveal what the brand new city centre Metrolink stop at Exchange Square will look like when it opens this winter 2015/16.
> 
> Foundations for the new stop are being laid on Corporation Street outside the Manchester Arndale, as part of Metrolink’s transformational Second City Crossing.
> 
> Construction work on the stop will start this summer after Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) and Manchester City Council agreed a final design that makes the most of limited space in Exchange Square while keeping plenty of room for pedestrians.
> 
> Architects Simpson Haugh and Partners’ innovative ‘island-style’ platform design will feature a brightly coloured steel and glass shelter with four ‘floating’ overlapping glazed roof panels. The pavilion style will make sure that the stop is visible in long views across Corporation Street.
> 
> On stop ‘furniture’ such as information displays and seating will be integrated into polished concrete columns to give the stop a clean, uncluttered design.
> 
> Work started last year to lay new Second City Crossing tracks on the section of the new line between Manchester Victoria and Exchange Square, which is being fast-tracked thanks to a major European Regional Development Fund (ERDF) grant.
> 
> Trams could be running between Victoria and the brand new stop in Exchange Square as soon as winter 2015/16 – allowing Metrolink to run more trams between Shaw and Crompton and the city, ahead of the whole Second City Crossing being completed in 2017.
> 
> Councillor Andrew Fender, Chair of the TfGM Committee, said: “We’re seeing real progress with the Second City Crossing with track works well advanced along Corporation Street and work due to start this summer on brand new stops for St Peter’s Square and Exchange Square.
> 
> “The ultramodern designs for the new Exchange Square stop are impressive and it will be a great addition to a lively area of the city, making it even easier to visit the great range of shops, cultural and leisure destinations in the area.
> 
> “The Second City Crossing also promises to improve travel both across the city and further afield, with more trams connecting more people with jobs.”
> 
> Councillor Kate Chappell, Manchester City Council's executive member for the environment, said: “The new stop will not only look fantastic, it's been designed with the tram user in mind, providing the best possible experience for the tens of thousands of visitors who will use it to get to the heart of the city centre’s shopping area.
> 
> “The stop will also form part of the Second City Crossing, making it easier for people to travel across Manchester and access a huge range of jobs.”
> 
> The Second City Crossing will run begin on Lower Mosley Street and run through St Peter’s Square, down Princess Street, along Cross Street and Corporation Street and into Manchester Victoria station.
> 
> As part of the Second City Crossing project work to transform the Deansgate-Castlefield stop is nearing completion, and work starts next month at the St Peter’s Square stop which is being relocated and expanded from two platforms to four.
> 
> The Second City Crossing is part of a co-ordinated three-year programme of works, known collectively as Grow, which will enable Manchester city centre to flourish for years to come.
> 
> Between now and 2017, the city centre will see more than £1bn of investment in projects to lay the foundations for continuing success by ‘future proofing’ the city’s transport infrastructure. Also under the Grow umbrella are a series of major regeneration projects. Together they add up to a wave of investment unprecedented since the mid-1990s.
> 
> For information and regular updates on the transformational 2CC programme, visit
> 
> www.transformationinformation.co.uk.


----------



## WingTips

Love the look of the new stop above.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Deansgate-Castlafield stop upgrade:



Phreud said:


> Today at DC - shelter roof progress





j616s said:


> Quick DC Update.
> 
> Things really are changing day-by-day.
> 
> View of the new ribs from below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and above including the first section of the new fencing by the ramp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This spikey ball has appeared by the First Street steps. I think it's connected by a wire to a peli-case chained to the re-bar below. Maybe it's measuring static cause by sparking OHLE?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand-rails now in on the steps at this end too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cabling was also being run for the shelter. Couldn't get a pic though as my tram had arrived.


----------



## dimlys1994

Looking back with Metrolink:



jrb said:


> 1992


----------



## po8crg

I'm assuming that's from a helicopter, dimlys1994? There's no building that tall to take that from.


----------



## dimlys1994

po8crg said:


> I'm assuming that's from a helicopter, dimlys1994? There's no building that tall to take that from.


I guess so too


----------



## Ashtonian

Good Find JdR. A good way to reutilise part of the underused "Parliamentary" line between Stockport and Stalybridge. It is possible to run services from Stockport to Manchester Victoria Via Ashton Moss Junction using the "Parliamentary" line.



Johnny de Rivative said:


> May be wishful thinking? - but ok by me :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tameside Reporter 21.5.15_
> 
> :cheers:


We'd just need an interchange station at Ashton Moss to serve both this line and Metrolink. Good possibilities Ashton - Stockport and beyond.


----------



## WingTips

*An update from JDR...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Here's a few pix of the new signage totem - lookin' good from a passing tram . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Soldier's Gate will also look good in the fullness of time :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No? :colbert:
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## nr23Derek

I hope that pipe will be re-routed when all this work is finished? It's starting to look permanent, surely not?

Derek


----------



## WingTips

*More on Deansgate Castlefield...*



Jaga 1920 said:


> Access to Deansgate Castlefield stop has been closed off this weekend, so it has been difficult to see what construction work has been going on. As I walked past today, part of the lift shaft was being put in place.
> IMG_0032 by Maciej Szymanski, on Flickr
> I couldn't see any other changes to the new platform or shelter from the street. Any other developments will have to be a surprise for Monday. When I continued my walk along Lower Mosley Street, workers were making new fittings on the hotel for the 2CC over head line.
> IMG_0034 by Maciej Szymanski, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



paul62 said:


> A couple of hours ago...


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Victoria station:



TheDukeAbides said:


> Taken at varioius points between 20th May and Friday 29th May. Bloody Flickr and those panels of wood on the footbridge are really irritating...
> 
> 100_4041 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4051 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4052 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4053 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4055 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4056 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> 100_4058 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> WP_20150520_001 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr
> 
> WP_20150529_007 by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

More on electrification:



flange said:


> Platforms pretty much gone at Farnworth and Moses Gate now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @NetworkRailNP
> 
> Demolition of platforms at Farnworth & Moses Gate stations is underway as part of work to rebuild #FarnworthTunnel
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Deansgate-Castlefield stop:



j616s said:


> Quick DC Update
> 
> As has already been pointed out, the top sections of the lift tower/living wall have gone in.
> Here it was yesterday when being crained in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand rails have started going in on the First Street end ramp but are awaiting the yellow rails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things in the picture below. The tarmac has been replaced by tiles at the outbound side of the crossing. There's been a concrete pour between the central track and the island platform ramp. There's also a new stop marker here that's unlike any other I've seen on the network. And there are new wooden slats to stop people walking down the track. Further people-catcher boards have also been added either side of the crossing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelter wiring, temporary lighting, GMT readers, TVMs and wheelchair markers have all gone in on the new platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's new fencing going in at this end of the island platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be wrong but I have a feeling they've dropped the outbound track here slightly over the weekend. I seem to remember the difference in height between the paved edge and the track was quite large before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another of exhibition bridge as it's slowly being revealed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More wooden slats here at the edge of the station area. This should stop drunk people running after trams down the viaduct (I have seen this happen...). The PPI has also been changed back to a regular one from the low profile one.


----------



## Freel07

Some 2CC photos in St Peters Square and on Lower Mosley Street this morning.

The area where the new outbound line runs behind the existing outbound platform.

P1060232 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060234 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060236 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new outbound 1CC alignment looking back towards Mosley Street.

P1060237 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The Oxford Street end with the pointwork foundation visible. The formwork is for the recesses for the point equipment.

P1060239 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060241 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The inbound side of the area.

P1060238 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Lower Mosley Street

The outbound foundation is halfway across Oxford Street.

P1060243 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Rails in place opposite the Midland on Lower Mosley Street.

P1060244 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060246 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060250 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

OLE building fixings were installed on the Premier Inn and Midland Hotel over the weekend.

P1060247 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060248 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

There isn't much I can add to j616s post regarding Deansgate Castlefield as he got his excellent photos up before mine were ready. However here are a few anyway for good measure.

Has the reinforcement on the Whitworth Street foundation been reinforced even more?

P1060252 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As described some of the sheeting and scaffolding has been removed from the footbridge revealing the newly painted steelwork.

P1060253 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060260 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060284 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060287 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060288 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Half of the foot crossing at the Cornbrook end of the stop has been installed.

P1060292 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

also as mentioned by j616s new fencing next to the crossing.

P1060278 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At this end also most of the stone cladding on the wall is in place.

P1060293 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and also at the city end.

P1060267 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

along with almost all of the paving.

P1060270 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new shelter seen from Whitworth Street West.

P1060254 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and from the island platform. I guess it may be another wet place to wait for your tram for a while from tomorrow, I can't see all the roof panels being in place by the morning.

P1060272 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060276 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060279 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

two ticket machines in place back to back.

P1060295 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Timber trespass guards at the Cornbrook end

P1060283 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and at the city end.

P1060271 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The area where the TMS kit stands at the city end of the island platform has been concreted.

P1060273 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

^^Very informative as always. Thanks, Freel07


----------



## WingTips

Yes thanks again freel great update.


----------



## WingTips

*General DC Update...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Two qq's for those in the know:
> 
> 1. Will the 'pinch-point Give Way' also apply Southbound trams departing from the new platform, or just those from the centre road?
> 
> B. From Freel's diagram of August 2013, it doesn't look like trams will be able to turn back from the current inbound platform during the St Peter's blockade (I don't suppose they will want to run back wrong-road all the way to Cornbrook crossovers! :nuts :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or does that diagram include the original crossover near the ramp? (Can't remember which way it faces . . . )
> 
> :cheers::banana:





Freel07 said:


> Once again beaten to it, I really must get up earlier :lol:.
> 
> However my rather wet trip down to Deansgate Castlefield resulted in quite a few photos so I will post a selection here.
> 
> As already reported not only is the outbound platform open but the full TMS control has been implemented.
> 
> Apologies for the rain on the lens but I eventually gave up trying to keep it clear.
> 
> Unfortunately it is as predicted a rather wet and windy location right now.
> 
> P1120119 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120118 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120122 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> 3047 passes the new outbound TMS signal
> 
> P1120125 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> TMS signal controlling west bound departures from the centre platform.
> 
> P1120126 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> A view west showing the outbound TMS signal and the point indicator for the crossover, note that the low profile indicator has been replaced by a standard head.
> 
> P1120127 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120160 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Again at the west end the PPI for the turnout into the inbound platform.
> 
> P1120161 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> and the associated point machine.
> 
> P1120162 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> TMS signals and PPI at the east end
> 
> P1120130 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Point indicator for the east crossover
> 
> P1120141 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> The operation this morning saw both centre and inbound platforms handling inbound trams, occasionally simultaneously.
> 
> P1120147 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120148 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120151 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120143 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120184 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> On one occasion I noticed that departures weren't always first in first out. As I was getting on my Ashton tram home in the centre platform an Altrincham to Bury double came into the inbound platform, despite the Ashton tram arriving first the double was allowed to leave first presumably to help regulate the service. As both inbound signals are RTS requested I assume that the Ashton driver had been requested to hold back.
> 
> As noted the outbound TVMs were out of service as was at least one of the inbound ones. During my visit though engineers turned up to attend them.
> 
> P1120132 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120190 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> The shelter frame has temporary lighting installed.
> 
> P1120133 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120134 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> The paved area at the east end of the outbound platform
> 
> P1120120 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> and associated ramp
> 
> P1120135 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Better visibility of the stone clad wall behind the outbound platform now
> 
> P1120129 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> More of the footbridge exposed
> 
> P1120158 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> and a view from the roadway.
> 
> P1120167 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Apparently this will have a low hedge planted in it to separate the walkway from the track.
> 
> P1120174 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> And the rest room was getting its green roof this morning.
> 
> P1120191 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1120192 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Today at Altrincham:



Mr.Someone said:


> I went to have a look at the Interchange yesterday and I think all the canopies are now finally finished. Some of the lift doors are not boarded off anymore, but have yet to be commissioned and the site compound has now gone from the Car Park. I do think the middle canopy actually looks quite good. I thought the styles may jar a bit, but I'm beginning to get used to them. :cheers:


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Victoria:



paul62 said:


> Today (3rd June 2015)


----------



## dimlys1994

More on rail development in Manchester:



Tony_H1 said:


> The changes around the network just keep on coming!
> 
> Rochdale and the tunnel of goats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light at the end of the tunnel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bolton and its superdooper interchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course Victoria


----------



## richardio123

*Wythenshawe Interchange at night*

Here are some images I captured last night whilst walking home from the tram stop. Looking near to completion, notice the Wythenshawe Interchange sign in the first image. :banana:



























































































:banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

From Victoria station:



jrb said:


> Quality viewing.
> 
> They don't make video's like this anymore. The last bit on the bridge is hilarious. :lol: Speakers on.
> 
> Well done me(Malc) and Bill! :applause:
> 
> 129505633


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



r02bapurdie said:


> Quick update for 2CC line.
> 
> Nothing new at Victoria but nice to see TMS signal in place and nice to see Metrolink/Network Rail/Northern Rail signage outside Victoria station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main work for 2CC seen to be taking place outside Football museum (Urbis) where more tracks have gone down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing new around Exchange Square stop from what I seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## Freel07

I was down at Deansgate Castlefield and work was still in progress.

Here are a few shots of work today.

Still paving the area at the east end near the equipment room.

DSC_6632 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Taking materials from the back of the outbound platform to the paving site.

DSC_6635 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still working on the bridge

P1120323 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cladding the rest room with that soon to be rusty steel.

P1120322 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down on Whitworth Street West they were craning in all the formwork for the bridge pier.

P1120309 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120310 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and they had also constructed a work platform over the canal towpath and were breaking through the wall.

P1120311 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120316 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120319 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

that piece they have just craned in took quite a time to get right and I got a bit fed up waiting so started looking for train shots.

P1120321 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120332 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120337 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120340 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally they start rigging the large centre section.

P1120339 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120342 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120344 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120346 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It drops in place quite easily.

P1120347 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Ready now for the concrete pour.


----------



## Freel07

Another look at 2CC progress at both ends of the new route along Corporation Street and at St Peters Square.

P1120254 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Withy Grove is closed at present for repairs so Todd Street and Corporation Street are not in use making it possible to get right up to the worksite. There is still a short gap in the outbound track across Todd Street.

P1120257 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120258 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120259 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking south from Withy Grove

P1120260 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking north from the bottom of Withy Grove.

P1120263 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Into Exchange Square from Withy Grove.

P1120265 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Exchange Square where little more progress since my last visit a couple of weeks ago.

P1120267 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A little more track heading south perhaps.

P1120272 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Although not really visible in this the site of the crossover is marked in green on the concrete slab now.

P1120281 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120277 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120278 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over in St Peters Square work continues on the area at the corner of Princess and Mosley Streets.

That is one very big hole they have excavated.

P1120283 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Drains and cable ducts at the other end of this section.

P1120288 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the other end the foundation for the new outbound line is progressing, I think the pipe is for a concrete pump to used when they pour the base.

P1120289 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120294 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work in progress on the trailing points near Oxford Street.

P1120293 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120296 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120297 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then across to Lower Mosley Street.

P1120299 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120302 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120306 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120308 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A look at Victoria this morning in brilliant sunshine.

From Platform 3

DSC_6596 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6600 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

TMS signals and equipment room.

DSC_6604 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6605 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Platforms 1/2

DSC_6606 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the Metrolink stop

DSC_6613 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6614 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

TMS signals at the north end

DSC_6618 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This signal will have a point indicator under it eventually as the brackets on the pole show. The indicator is at the moment temporarily on a post in a barrel of concrete over to the right of the points.

P1120230 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

TMS signals and equipment on the curve and over the junctions.

P1120219 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120218 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120217 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The second platform now clear of construction clutter.

P1120209 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Almost forgot, they were working along the walkway on top of the roof buttresses perhaps on the water channels and gutters.

P1120249 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120252 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally some with trains and trams on them.

P1120232 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6611 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6619 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120238 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

j616s said:


> *DC Update*
> 
> The crane has arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so has a large metal rig. It looks like a temporary structure to hold things in place during installation to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also a small concrete foundation for something next to the re-bar at the top of the new steps/ramp. It's been there for a while but I don't think I or anyone else has posted pics. The bolt arrangement and ducting look like they might be for a lamp post?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More fencing going in at the city end of the outbound platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cladding on the drivers' hut is getting along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't walk over exhibition bridge today but I think the lighting I can see from my apartment is temporary lightning on the scaffold. I wouldn't be surprised if permanent lighting has been/will be installed at a low level.



..


----------



## Freel07

At Deansgate Castlefield there seemed to be quite a bit going on down on Whitworth Street as j616s has told us.

As he said the street was closed and a large crane was on site as I approached from Oxford Road and like him I thought that may be they we lifting steelwork in place for the new stairs/footbridge.

P1120352 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But on closer inspection it looked as though it was removing a mobile phone tower from the building next to Deansgate station. Perhaps using MPT's road closure for the job.

P1120353 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120357 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I think that this flat panel of steel section was part of the phone installation and had been taken off the roof, they seemed to be removing panels of treadplate. What ever they were doing involved some vicious hammer work :lol:

P1120360 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Anyway as noted yesterday evening the shuttering has gone from the concrete pier now, in fact it was being loaded up and removed from site whilst I was there.

P1120365 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120402 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again as already reported the working platform over the canal and associated scaffolding have gone leaving a gap in the wall.

P1120363 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The rather large section of steelwork noted by j616s lying on the road. I thought it might be part of the framework for the stairs but I may be wrong.

P1120355 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120356 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


Over on Exhibition bridge as j616s says it looks as though the present lighting is temporary.

P1120388 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They were fitting handrailing on the east side of the bridge.

P1120384 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120389 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Two views across the bridge, one from each end.

P1120385 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120387 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I tried getting a bit arty but failed really.

P1120397 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the walkway at the east end of the outbound platform a bit more paving has been laid.

P1120406 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120407 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and these etched glass panels have arrived.

P1120399 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The west end foot crossing is open again now the bridge is in use

P1120380 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the ramp and steps are open on the outbound platform.

P1120381 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120382 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally more steel cladding has been fitted to the rest room.

P1120409 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A few more shots at St Peters Square taken this afternoon after a meeting in town allowed me a hour or so the have a look around.

Behind the outbound platform the first stage slab has been poured now.

P1120439 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120441 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120444 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the Oxford Street end the slab is complete and right through the site now.

P1120447 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The points are completely assembled now with tiebars.

P1120448 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This may look an odd shot but its significance is that the rails are right through from Lower Mosley Street across Oxford Street and into the old church site now.

P1120450 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120451 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1120452 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

More from Deansgate-Castlefield stop:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> A few more from the bridge :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## applegreen2488

Quan Ha Dong dang co gang phat trien kinh te, van hoa - xa hoi, phat huy cac tiem nang, loi the cua quan, chuyen dich co cau kinh te theo huong cong nghiep, thuong mai, dich vu, trong do chu trong ve thuong mai dich vu co chat luong voi gia tri kinh te cao, nhat la dich vu do thi, dap ung duoc nhu cau doi song cua nhan dan. 

Phat huy tiem nang, vi the cua Ha Dong de phat trien cac nganh dich vu tro thanh nganh kinh te mui nhon, phat trien du lich lang nghe gan voi du lich tam linh va du lich sinh thai; bao ton va phat huy gia tri cac lang nghe theo huong ket hop voi du lich, gan voi bao ve moi truong, dua cac lang nghe tro thanh diem du lich. Quan Ha Dong can chu trong thuc hien tot cong tac quy hoach va dau tu ha tang giao thong, nhat la viec ket noi dong bo giua cac khu do thi voi khu dan cu cu va truc giao thong chinh nhu quoc lo 6, duong 70, duong truc Bac - Nam... 

Thu hut cac nguon luc dau tu phat trien mang luoi giao thong hien dai de thuc day su phat trien chung cua quan Ha Dong. Tiep tuc day nhanh cong tac dau tu ha tang, giao dat dich vu, cap giay chung nhan quyen su dung dat cho nguoi dan. Day manh phat trien van hoa, giao duc, y te, thuc hien tot cac giai phap bao dam an sinh xa hoi, nang cao doi song cua nhan dan. 

Quan Ha Dong chu trong dao tao nghe, giai quyet viec lam cho lao dong, nhat la o nhung noi thu hoi dat de thuc hien du an. Nang cao chat luong cuoc van dong "Toan dan doan ket xay dung nong thon moi, do thi van minh", xay dung moi truong van hoa lanh manh, tuyen truyen, van dong nhan dan thuc hien tot nep song van minh, ung xu van hoa noi cong cong, phu hop voi yeu cau cuoc song do thi, lam cho nhung net dac trung tieu bieu cua van hoa nguoi Ha Noi tham sau trong doi song cua nhan dan.

* I. Dich Vu Internet FPT Ha Dong.*

Voi nhu cau su dung dich vu https://internetvietnam.net/dang-ky-lap-dat-internet-tai-quan-ha-dong.html cua khach hang trong khu vuc ngay mot cao. Cong ty vien thong FPT Ha Noi da som dau tu ha tang cap quang phuc vu cho ba con khu vuc. Hien tai moi quan thi FPT telecom deu co mot tru so giao dich de ho tro khach hang cac thu tuc lien quan ve: bao hanh thiet bi, chuyen doi hop dong, thay doi goi cuoc lắp mạng fpt đống đa, thanh toan cuoc, dang ky dich vu…Tong dai FPT luon co gang dem lai su hai long, tin tuong cho quy khach truoc va trong khi su dung dich vu cua chung toi. 








Chung toi co mot doi ngu nhan vien tan tinh, chu dao, san sang phu vu quy khach dang ky dich vu tai nha. Uu dai cuc lon khi dang ky lap mang fpt thanh tri ca internet va truyen hinh FPT tai: Lap truyen hinh FPT. Truyen hinh FPT voi nhieu tinh nang giai tri hap dan, thay doi tung ngay da va dang dem den cho KH nhung trai nghiem thu vi. Lien he voi Tong dai FPT de duoc tu van them ve cac chuong trinh khuyen mai hien dang ap dung.

Xem thêm >>> Dich Vu Internet FPT Thanh Tri.

* II. Lap Mang Internet FPT Ha Dong. *

Hien FPT Quan Ha Dong dang cung cap cac dich vu chinh tai dia ban Quan Ha Dong bao gom Internet FPT + Cap Quang FPT + Truyen Hinh FPT va mot so dich vu khac cao cap hon. Khach hang dang ky lắp mạng fpt thường tín cap quang FPT Quan Ha Dong chi can goi ngay hotline tu van va cung cap thong tin cho tong dai internet FPT Quan Ha Dong de duoc nhan vien tu van va lam thu tuc nhanh chong. 

Khach hang cu dang su dung dich vu goi cuoc internet FPT Ha Dong se duoc FPT Telecom nang cap bang thong nhung gia cuoc lắp mạng fpt khánh hòa khong doi de khach hang chuyen sang su dung cac goi cuoc F2 >>> F5 gia cuoc tuong duong nhung toc do duong truyen len den 16 Mbps den 27 Mbps. Day cung la gia cuoc ap dung cho cac khach hang dang ky moi nhung gia chi tu 200.000d den 300.000d. 

Khach hang lap mang FPT tai Quan Ha Dong neu khong co ho khau hay giay to nha cong voi dia chi khong chinh xac thi khach hang bat buoc phai dac coc cho FPT Quan Ha Dong so tien la 600.000d. So tien nay se duoc hoan tra lai cho khach hang sau 24 thang. Khach hang lap mang fpt bac giang co the khong can dat coc voi dieu kien khach hang tra truoc 12 thang cuoc internet. Ben canh khi khach hang tra truoc 12 thang co the duoc tang them 2 thang cuoc 13+14.
Để đăng ký mạng internet fpt Hà Đông khách hàng có thể gọi về cho công ty chúng tôi qua đường dây nóng.

Một số thông tin liên quan đến mạng fpt Hà Đông bạn có thể tham khảo:
https://www.kozbeszerzes.gov.hu/web/dulich.viet
https://www.kozbeszerzes.gov.hu/web/dulich.viet/home/-/blogs/-ia-ao-cu-chi-me-cung-tuyet-voi-duoi-long-at
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?61144-advice-choose-any-version-window-should-I-purchase-for-Rampage-iv
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?61519-Problem-about-Mouse-and-keyboard-neither-work-in-Windows-7
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?61520-Why-is-voltage-on-the-GPU-isn-t-increasing
http://heaveniphone.com/threads/253951-khac-phuc-12-loi-tren-iphone-ma-bo-me-cu-suot-ngay-hoi.html
https://www.kozbeszerzes.gov.hu/web/dulich.viet/home/-/blogs/tham-quan-bao-tang-alexandre-yersin-tai-nha-trang
https://pint.sep.va.gov/sep/web/dulichviet
https://pint.sep.va.gov/sep/web/dulichviet/home/-/blogs/huong-dan-du-lich-vinh-long-cho-phuot-thu-
https://pint.sep.va.gov/sep/web/dulichviet/home/-/blogs/hanh-trinh-tham-quan-ong-van-ha-giang-hap-dan-
http://heaveniphone.com/threads/260001-facebook-messenger-da-hoat-dong-da-nhiem-ios-9-ho-tro-apple-watch.html
https://band.us/@dulichviet
http://portalanalitico.anvisa.gov.br/web/phamtien
http://portalanalitico.anvisa.gov.br/web/phamtien/home/-/blogs/hanh-trinh-du-lich-mai-chau-hoa-binh-hap-dan-


----------



## Freel07

To add to those already posted by j616s here are a few of my own Deansgate Castlefield shots from today.

At the First Street end 

P1130558 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130559 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130568 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130573 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The first few paving slabs laid, quite a few more had been laid by the time I left. The guy on the near landing was polishing the glass!

P1130592 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130590 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130602 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now the Deansgate end with the lift tower complete with lift, and living wall.

P1130561 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130622 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Look closely, even part of the lift winding gear is green

P1130622 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130631 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving on the corner of Deansgate.

P1130623 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130624 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I admit to a bit of trainspotting as well.

P1130595 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130604 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130607 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Meanwhile back to Metrolink matters.

Still not sure whether these are planters or not.

P1130612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The glass wall is looking good now with just a few panels to fit. It snot too easy to photograph with all the trees along Whitworth Street west.

P1130577 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Easier from the footbridge though.

P1130621 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What I did notice was these LED strips above and below the glass which will illuminate the screen.

P1130616 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130618 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trams and vegetation.

P1130634 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130635 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130636 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130639 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1130641 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## po8crg

Freel07 said:


> The glass wall is looking good now with just a few panels to fit. It snot too easy to photograph with all the trees along Whitworth Street west.


I think there's a decent angle from the pedestrian island when crossing Whitworth Street by the City Inn (at the First Street end).


----------



## WingTips

*Ta Dah !!...*

*


Jaga 1920 said:



As po8crg mentioned yesterday, the First Street steps are now open

Click to expand...

*


Jaga 1920 said:


> - Thanks for the tip! I managed to get some quick photos this morning before I make myself late for work.
> 
> There are still some finishing touches to the pavement area to be made
> IMG_0155[1] by Maciej Szymanski, on Flickr
> IMG_0157[1] by Maciej Szymanski, on Flickr
> IMG_0156[1] by Maciej Szymanski, on Flickr
> For those of us without a head for heights, it didn't seem too scary at the top of the stairs!
> IMG_0158[1] by Maciej Szymanski, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

^^



j616s said:


> Quick DC Update
> 
> Just a quick one from me to add to the Jaga's post.
> 
> The green wall steps are pretty much done. Workers were carefully patching up the hand-rails with spray paint this morning protecting the glass with thick card. There's a small scaffold platform up at the bottom of the steps which looks like it might be to fill in the large section of green wall at the bottom (though I might be wrong). The flags are still to be cut in at the bottom of the steps. The temporary doors put in front of the lift doors at the bottom have been removed. That plus the movement of the lift seen over the past few weeks may suggest commissioning of it is complete/near completion. There's a few broken glass panels at the top that need replacing and one of the glass panels on the roof has yet to be installed. But the fact things are in the finishing stage suggests things are very much nearing completion on this part of the stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more glass panels have gone in on the outer edge of the glass wall including most of the stop name/logo at the Deansgate end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a flooring contractors son, one thing I can say I'm really happy about is the use of solid metal nosings on the new steps. The ones with the vinyl inserts seen at stops like Cornbrook really aren't made for the footfall they receive which has resulted in many of them coming loose, inserts falling out and looking worse-for-wear. The solid metal ones on the new Deansgate steps should stay functional and looking good for far longer.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> A couple of extras - not much change :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This last little bit seems to have been a bit more troublesome than then rest, but looks just about ready for trackbase now. Will it open before Xmas? :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the tracks will go either side of this pole . . . ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

Panorama of Victoria station:



TheDukeAbides said:


> A panorama, taken on 18/08/2015, bit amateurish of me to get the wood panels in but in a rush.
> 
> Some of the outside panels actually look like that had a lick of paint, only about 4 truly rusted ones visible.
> 
> WP_20150818_18_31_51_Panorama by DaDukeAbides, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

At the Hale station:



Greybeard33 said:


> The Hale Station CIS is now operational, complete with Digital Doris announcements of delays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hinged CCTV masts have also been installed.
> 
> 
> 
> All that is needed now is some better trains!


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=755
> 
> *Bolton interchange reaches key milestone*
> 21 August 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The shape of things to come for Bolton’s residents is being built at the town’s new interchange site.
> 
> Work has now started on the pre-cast concrete support structure that, when complete, will support the bus roadway and passenger concourse building. Sections of the frame are being lifted into place using a large crane situated on site.
> 
> To date, TfGM’s contractor Kier Construction have completed a number of important groundworks, including the installation of 1002 concrete piles which will support the interchange. The piles have a combined length of 14.7km, equivalent to the length of 1152 single decker buses, while the 4016 cubic metres of concrete used was enough to fill 33 double decker buses
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Deansgate-Castlefield:



flange said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



flange said:


> Supports for the stop at Exchange Square were being craned into place today.


----------



## dimlys1994

Just for fun:



r02bapurdie said:


> I see 3102 is running solo today and lucky for me this was tram I call coming back from Newbold on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see Smart card reader screen on Newbold (and look like Kingsway) have been smashes, surpriserly ticket machine screen at Newbold is fine which you would think people will smashes it more then Smart Card reader ones.
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Farnworth tunnel reboring, uploaded on 19th August:
https://twitter.com/networkrailnp


----------



## WingTips

The new Exchange Sq stop is going to be pretty spectacular once complete and certainly a very large presence in the area.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on Manchester developments:



Priscilla QOTD said:


> DC by night with new signage. Apologies for quality - taken with phone, and I may or may not have imbibed an alcoholic beverage or five.
> 
> Thought it looked rather splendid. Then again, as I mentioned above, I may or may not have been completely sober... :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:





Altfish said:


> Walked over the footbridge this morning, what a sorry state of affairs.hno:
> 
> The tiling is failing all over.....
> 
> ON THE STAIRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ON THE BRIDGE where areas are barriered off
> 
> 
> or taped together to stop them rising...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say the lifts are still being built/commissioned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FFS can't someone bang some heads together!





paul62 said:


> A few hours ago....


----------



## WingTips

r02bapurdie said:


> Couple of picture of 2CC work outside Victoria station.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't be that long until we start seeing tracks down here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


..


----------



## WingTips

*All Change...*




iwillo said:


> So the future network is to look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We lose much of the colour and lines are given letters.
> 
> Photo taken from Metrolink newsletter.


----------



## WingTips

*What a transformation...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Just a quick passing shot from to-day :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## WingTips

*Tunneling Forges Ahead at Farnworth...*



Tony_H1 said:


> A few from Farnworth. Beautiful day today!
> 
> Unfortunately we were not able to enter the tunnel its self, hey ho!


----------



## WingTips

j616s said:


> Quick SPS Update
> 
> Just a few shots of the single line running
> 
> Very quickly taken photo of the token on the dash of 3098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Token being handed to 3081
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure the token is the one from victoria. It's the same shape and pretty beaten.
> 
> Laminated "Stop and await instructions" sign. Only the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And improvised trunking for CCTV cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As an aside, I spotted this on the Pic Gardens stop


..


----------



## Freel07

Here are a selection of shots on the single line this afternoon starting at the south end.

From what I could see and despite Charter's experiences this morning described on the main thread, all seemed to be running quit smoothly. In the main they seemed to be running through in threes. There have been problems at MCUK all day though so perhaps that is the root cause of his delays.

Not so much a convoy more a queue!

P1130891 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the steps near Manchester Central, a Bury bound pair enter the single line.

DSC_6846 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6847 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In this the preceding double can be seen in the Square with a southbound set waiting on Mosley Street.

DSC_6849 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The third in this particular flight. I didn't manage a shot of the first set.

DSC_6851 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The one in my first shot is still waiting at Oxford Street and 3009 has just got a proceed at Windmill Street. The lights were definitely spacing trams out. We shall see more on this later.

DSC_6853 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The token hut.

DSC_6855 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A southbound flight begins to appear. First an Eccles set.

DSC_6860 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then an Altrincham.

DSC_6863 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

which passes a waiting Piccadilly tram on the ramp.

DSC_6866 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The third in the flight, an East Didsbury set stops to hand the token over as 3096 waits to be shown it.

DSC_6872 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The token handler crosses over the deal with 3096.

DSC_6874 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6876 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the pedestrian crossing near Windmill Street.

DSC_6878 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6880 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6889 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_6899 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A long distance shot up Mosley Street from Windmill Street with two trams crossing.

P1130897 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'll split these up for easier viewing I think.

More to follow....


----------



## d33206hg

Some night shots at Deansgate-Castlefield from Knott Mill station
DSCF2894 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF2892 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF2880 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF2875 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
From the west end
DSCF2872 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## d33206hg

From Beetham Tower
DSCF2948 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF2925 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

The entirety of Manchester appears to be under construction!


----------



## I(L)WTC

UK is growing fast!


----------



## WingTips

Svartmetall said:


> The entirety of Manchester appears to be under construction!



A huge chunk of it certainly is !


----------



## WingTips

I(L)WTC said:


> UK is growing fast!


If I may correct your statement...the UK as a whole is ok-ish..but Manchester is undergoing a World Class Regeneration as a result of *massive International and Domestic Investment.*


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...ll-chord-clears-legal-hurdle.html?channel=537
> 
> *Manchester's Ordsall Chord clears legal hurdle*
> Thursday, October 15, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _THE Planning Court in London has rejected a legal challenge against the construction of Manchester's £85m Ordsall Curve, a key component of the Northern Hub programme of capacity enhancements, which will enable the operation of 700 more trains per day on the railway network in northern England_
> 
> The link between Manchester's Oxford Road and Victoria stations will enable services from Manchester Airport to the northeast to cross the city without reversing at Piccadilly, eliminating conflicts in the congested station throat and enabling the operation of two new fast trains per hour between Victoria and Liverpool
> 
> ...


----------



## Freel07

A daylight 2CC survey from today starting at Victoria once again.

The Long Millgate area seems ready now. All traffic signals up but bagged.

P1150036 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That big hole by Todd Street junction has been filled with concrete and awaits surfacing.

P1150044 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Although they don't show up very well in todays photos it looks as though all the headspans across Corporation Street are now in place. Also Corporation Street has all its road marking now.

P1150045 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The arrangement over the junction at Withy Grove is very neat and almost invisible. It uses just 2 building fixings and 2 poles discretely set back from the road. Again it very hard to make out in this photo.

P1150047a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr.

Another twin cantilever pole has been erected at the Victoria end of the stop.

P1150050 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and this area is a mass of paving work now.

P1150049 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The headspans over the stop are now up.

P1150052 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond the stop the poles now have their cantilever arms in place.

P1150054 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150060 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150062 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Interestingly at the end of Corporation Street where I noticed marking for building fixings on the end of the Arndale Centre last week, the markings are still there but a pole has now been erected. You should be just about able to see the position marked within the lighter grey square in the marble just behind the pole. They must have had second thoughts about building fixings here.

P1150064 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I Can't see it being long before the contact wire is strung now.

Going back to the crossover Thales were working on the points today.

P1150055 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150059 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over on Cross Street United Utilities contractors are still at work. But up at the Princess Street end the second curve is well advanced now.

P1150070 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150073 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Yet more old track has appeared.

P1150071 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In St peters Square steady progress on the overall site.

What I suspect is the start of the foundation for the inbound island platform has been poured.

P1150074 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150078 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Here the paired sets of ducts appearing through the stone would appear to mark the positions of the 2CC outbound (nearest pair) and 1CC inbound (far pair) tracks.

P1150078 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150076 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm not sure what this line of piles represents but they seem to have appeared this week.

P1150080 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The last of the old track on Lower Mosley Street has now gone.

P1150101 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The only bit left now is that which crosses Peter Street/Oxford Street.

The interlaced track / presorting points are now fully assembled.

P1150092 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150096 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150097 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Woonsocket54

Did the new airport platform open?

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/manchester-airport-rail-stations-fourth-9874192


----------



## dimlys1994

Progress on Guided Busway continues:



pjm0512 said:


> I know we haven't had a photo update on this project for a while, however whilst looking at my Flickr photostream, I stumbled upon these absolutely fantastic photos, courtesy of *lesupthewall* on Flickr.
> 
> _©lesupthewall, Flickr. THESE ARE NOT MY PHOTOS._
> 
> Note the shelters, very similar to the ones at Oldham Mumps Metrolink station:
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Leigh Busway construction by lesupthewall, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Inside of Farnworth tunnel:
https://twitter.com/networkrailnp





































And continuing on electrification - rebuilding Orlando St bridge in Bolton:


----------



## dimlys1994

From Railway Gazette:



> http://www.railwaygazette.com/news/...metrolink-operations-shortlist-announced.html
> 
> *Manchester Metrolink operations shortlist announced*
> 17 Oct 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK: Transport for Greater Manchester announced on October 16 that it had shortlisted four bidders for the contract to operate and maintain the Metrolink tram network from 2017.
> 
> The shortlisted bidders are incumbent RATP Dev, KeolisAmey, National Express Group and Transdev.
> 
> TfGM expects to issue an invitation to negotiate in early 2016, with contract signature scheduled for January 2017. There will be a six-month mobilisation period before the new 10-year operating contract starts in July 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## r02bapurdie

Manchester Second City Cross line pictures that I took today.

Rebuild of new St Peter Square stop. 









Moving over to Cross St where north board line is coming on nicely. 











Now to where main action is taking place at bottom of Arndale shopping centre.





On 17th & 18th October overhead wires was put up on new 2CC line between Victoria (Corporation St) to Exchange Square, knowing you probably can't see the wires here are some picture of new wires anyway.









Nice to see them remove wood board and have metal fences around Exchange Square stop which you can get some good shots of station. 







Over at Deansgate and new lift now have Metrolink logo and Deansgate-Castlefield name on it. 



Trams at Deansgate-Castlefield stop.





:banana:


----------



## WingTips

markus295 said:


> I seen this on the TFGM website
> 
> Metrolink trams will be running to Exchange Square before Christmas, with work gathering pace to finish the new city centre Metrolink stop in the run up to the busy festive period.
> 
> Work is now well advanced on the new Exchange Square stop, taking shape on Corporation Street outside Manchester Arndale, as part of Metrolink’s transformational Second City Crossing.
> 
> A significant milestone, the opening of the new Exchange Square stop will allow Metrolink to run more frequent trams between Shaw and Crompton, Oldham and the city, ahead of the whole Second City Crossing being completed in 2017.
> 
> Work to build the stop and lay new Second City Crossing tracks on the section of the new line between Manchester Victoria and Exchange Square was fast-tracked thanks a major European Regional Development Fund (ERDF) grant.
> 
> The stop’s ‘island-style’ platform structure with fully accessible ramp is now substantially complete. Tram tracks have been laid either side of the stop and a striking coloured steel and glass canopy – with four ‘floating’ overlapping glazed roof panels – has also been installed.
> 
> On stop ‘furniture’ such as passenger information displays and seating is being integrated into polished concrete columns to give the stop a clean, uncluttered design.
> 
> Councillor Jim McMahon, Leader of Oldham Council and Transport Lead for the Greater Manchester Combined Authority, said: “The new Exchange Square stop is already looking impressive and it will be a great addition to this busy area of the city.
> 
> “In the short term it means a more frequent service between Shaw and Crompton, Oldham and the city centre but crucially, in future, the completed Second City Crossing will allow Metrolink to run more frequent and reliable tram services through our expanding city.
> 
> “That means improved access to jobs, shops, culture and leisure right across the region, boosting local economies as well as Manchester city centre.”
> 
> Peter Cushing, TfGM’s Metrolink Director, said: “Thanks to European funding we’ve fast-tracked work to lay new Second City Crossing tracks between Manchester Victoria and Exchange Square, where the new stop is really taking shape.
> 
> “All along we’ve been hoping to get the Exchange Square stop up and running before Christmas, and it’s great to see we’re on track to meet that target.
> 
> “The new stop will be a great addition to this lively area of the city and we look forward to helping even more people come into the very heart of Manchester.”
> 
> TfGM and Manchester City Council have worked with architects to ensure that the tram stop makes the most of limited space in Exchange Square while keeping plenty of room for pedestrians.
> 
> Councillor Kate Chappell, Manchester City Council's executive member for the environment, said: “The opening of the Exchange Square tram stop is not only great news for people coming into the city centre from Oldham and parts of north Manchester to enjoy festive events and other attractions, it is also an important step in opening up the Second City Crossing, which will revolutionise public transport across the city.”
> 
> An opening date for the stop will be confirmed by TfGM nearer the time.
> 
> The new Second City Crossing line will start on Lower Mosley Street and run through St Peter’s Square, down Princess Street, along Cross Street and Corporation Street and into Manchester Victoria station.
> 
> As part of the Second City Crossing project the Deansgate-Castlefield stop has been completely transformed, and work is under way to build a brand new tram stop in St Peter’s Square, which is being relocated and expanded from two platforms to four.
> 
> The Second City Crossing is part of a co-ordinated three-year programme of works, known collectively as Grow, which will enable Manchester city centre to flourish for years to come.
> 
> Between now and 2017, the city centre will see more than £1bn of investment in projects to lay the foundations for continuing success by ‘future proofing’ the city’s transport infrastructure. Also under the Grow umbrella are a series of major regeneration projects. Together they add up to a wave of investment unprecedented since the mid-1990s.






Freel07 said:


> In the long term the width of the pavements once the work is complete seems to be greater than it was prior to construction starting. Certainly on the section of Cross Street between Albert Square and King Street the new kerbs are being laid further from the building line. If you look at these 2 photos the first shows the old kerb line in the foreground with the new kerb line just visible beyond the cable chambers in the background.
> 
> P1070530 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> This shows the new kerb line close up.
> 
> P1070531 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Also on Corporation Street between Market Street and Exchange Square the pavement on the east side seems to be very much wider than it was previously.
> 
> P1140713 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> As for whether work beyond King Street will be complete before November 14th I don't know but it isn't really possible to demobilise the construction team and lay them off for that period. It may be that some adjustment of the worksite can be made on one side to improve pedestrian flows whilst working on the other track.


..


----------



## Freel07

My weekly walk along 2CC this time from Lower Mosley Street through to Victoria.

Lower Mosley Street, another shot of the points simply because I like them.

P1150305 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The 2CC inbound track has been concreted now alongside the hotel.

P1150306 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150308 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The preparations for the slab at Oxford Street/Peter Street. The nice banksman here invited me to take these shots whilst the gates were open.

P1150315 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150316 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is a good cross section through the original slab and track on the right.

P1150314 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I still think these piles mark the edge of the slab here.

P1150317 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150319 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150322 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Behind the fences here what I think is the base of the inbound island platform.

P1150327 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150328 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the north end the reinforcement for the 1CC inbound/2CC southbound diamond crossing base was being assembled.

P1150330 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150331 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now at the corner of Princess Street and Cross Street.

Working on the southbound curve. The northbound curve is still buried.

P1150333 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150334 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The stone base for the southbound line is in place.

P1150336 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cable ducting installation.

P1150337 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At King Street.

P1150340 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still Utility works ongoing here.

P1150341 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More to follow from Market Street to Victoria....


----------



## Freel07

Part 2, Market Street to Victoria. This is where it gets interesting.

As we know form other excellent posts we now have wires.

At Market Street the wires are anchored on temporary poles.

P1150346 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150347 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then supported at the first headspan where they are brought over the double track.

P1150350 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and attached to the cantilever poles as they approach the link bridge.

P1150354 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150355 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Thales were working on the points here as well.

P1150356 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150357 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to the OLE wiring.

Under the bridge.

P1150358 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then through the crossover.

P1150361 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150365 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150368 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A couple from above.

P1150380 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150385 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Through the stop in Exchange Square

P1150370 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150373 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The paving is coming on well and it looks as though they are tackling the interface between old and new now.

P1150374 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the Withy Grove end the paving activity was frenetic.

P1150403 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150406 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back up in the air we have a feeder pole at the Victoria end of the stop. It looks to me as though there will be section insulators cut in at this pole as there are two cables to each wire.

P1150401 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The wires then continue across towards Todd Street.

P1150410 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

With a very neat arrangement of bridles and building fixings over the road junction. Note the road markings complete now.

P1150411 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150414 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150421 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and we turn now into Victoria over Long Millgate. The large temporary pole outside the Co-op bank has now gone but the one in the six foot remains.

P1150426 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150429 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150431 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Section insulators outside Victoria.

P1150437 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150439 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The highway works here are advancing as well.

P1150433 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Corporation Street is significantly narrowed as the track crosses, no doubt to ease the entry of the 2CC line into the carriageway.

P1150447 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150448 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The mass of knitting over Long Millgate.

P1150452 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's all for today.


----------



## Freel07

I thought I would take a trip to investigate what form the new crossover installed at Sale has taken. I was surprised to find that it is a simple trailing crossover which seems to rule out the provision of a siding as there is no room on the outbound side for one.

Anyway a few shots.

From the end of the outbound platform.

P1150273 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150275 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Hope Road which runs parallel to the line.

P1150277 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150278 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the inbound platform.

P1150286 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150292 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150295 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Given the service frequencies down here I would hope that this will be a motorised crossover, otherwise I can't see it being much use.


----------



## WingTips

Exchange Sq is looking amazing...I cant believe how quickly this has been constructed.


----------



## WingTips

* Electrification..*

*A couple of excellent videos..*



wrinkly said:


> A video on Farnworth Tunnel by The Rail Engineer:
> 
> http://www.railengineer.uk/2015/10/20/video-farnworth-tunnel/
> 
> A 10-second video by GS Foam Concrete:
> 
> https://twitter.com/gsfoamconcrete/status/656454822930063360
> 
> The A666 was clear of lane closures when I was there on Saturday evening, which means Fillie had passed by, so 70% of the distance had been done. If the current rate continues, breakthrough will be in the first half of November.


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=803
> 
> *Latest photograph shows interchange progress*
> 21 October 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A new photograph has been released, showing how Bolton’s brand new transport interchange is taking shape and offering passengers a glimpse of the future.
> 
> The image, taken overhead from a drone, shows how progress on the pre-cast concrete support structure, which will support the bus roadway and passenger concourse building, is taking shape.
> 
> Since August, sections of the structure have been lifted into place using a 130-tonne crane situated on site.
> 
> Prior to this, Transport for Greater Manchester’s (TfGM) contractors installed 1002 concrete piles to support the interchange structure. The piles have a combined length of 14.7km, equivalent to the length of 1152 single decker buses, while the 4016 cubic metres of concrete used was enough to fill 33 double decker buses
> 
> ...


----------



## Freel07

Another update from around 2CC today. 

There was some final signalling snagging in progress on Long Millgate as I passed. You can just make out the orange jackets.

P1160050 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160052 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The paving at the corner of Withy Grove is almost finished now.

P1160026 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160024 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As already illustrated the TVMs were being installed.

P1160014 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160017 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160008 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I hadn't noticed before that the header panels above the glass screens now have the stop name.

P1160009 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160011 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I wonder what the stainless steel boxes protruding on rams from the base of the shelter legs are for.

P1160010 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond the stop Corporation Street is fully accessible once again.

P1160005 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160002 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150997 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150993 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150991 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Some final paving outside M&S.

P1150986 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over on Cross Street.

More holes appearing

P1150984 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Both sets of rails in place across King Street junction.

P1150983 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150980 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Rail drain boxes.

P1150979 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150974 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

St Peters Square

Not much change at the north end

P1150972 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150971 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150965 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150961 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the Oxford Street/Peter Street end that mega concrete pour has taken place to construct the slab over the remaining section of the church crypt.

P1150960 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150958 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150956 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150954 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Lower Mosley Street work continues on the 1CC inbound line.

P1150951 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150950 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150948 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150945 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1150944 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Thats all folks.


----------



## Freel07

Another set of photos of the trams themselves. This time at the eastern end of the Ashton Line taken over the past two days late in the afternoons. Today's in particular were in failing light under very damp conditions.

Yesterday on my way home from my trek around 2CC as the light began to fail.

3102 ready to depart for Rochdale having had a slow trip up from Droylsden in heavy traffic. 

P1160057 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160061 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3106 crosses over to enter the preferred platform.

P1160065 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Depositing a fair load of passengers.

P1160066 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Ready to leave again.

P1160070 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now today in really poor conditions.

3075 and 3105 arrive from Manchester.

P1160102 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160107 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Setting off past Aldi they head off to Rochdale.

P1160110 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up at Ashton West 3093 and 3090 cross Richmond Street to enter the stop.

P1160118 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160120 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As the rainfall increases and evening draws in 3103 arrives at Ashton West.

P1160123 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is especially for Johnny, note Ashton West also has faulty shelter lighting, out of the 4 shelters only one has working lights. So I am afraid Edge Lane isn't alone.

P1160124 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160128 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

And back it comes.

P1160130 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Away over Ashton Moss.

P1160134 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3035 races the cars up Lord Sheldon Way on the way to Ashton.

P1160138 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Heading off into the blue and yellow yonder.

P1160142 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Climbing up to Ashton West a few minutes later on its way back into Manchester.

P1160148 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3072 waits to cross Cavendish Street.

P1160160 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160163 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Drawings of Ordsall Curve:



nq said:


> Been looking through the below apps from August & October (still awaiting approval), relating to conditions attached to the TWA permission, they contain some interesting detailed design work.
> 
> Don't know enough about the original TWA app to know what's the most significant detail, so it's a very random sample of info that may already have been posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15/66844/DISCON (Aug-15) | Request for confirmation of compliance of conditions 2,3,4,5,11, and 13 within stage E
> Docs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15/66852/DISCON (Aug-15) | Request for confirmation of compliance of condition 2 TWA/13/APP/03 and conditions 3, 4, 5, 11, 13, and 14 for stages A and D
> Docs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15/67175/DISCON (Oct-15) | Discharge of planning conditions 3,4,5,11,and 13 within stage F (Middlewood Locks)
> Docs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look for the docs with Design Guide in the description.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Design Guide Stages*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Network Arch*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Street*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Trinity Way*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New Prince's Bridge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adapted Piers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salford Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manchester Bank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stage B Detail*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stage C - MOSI Landscaping Proposal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass screen alternative location
Click to expand...


----------



## WingTips

*Almost ready to open....*



r02bapurdie said:


> I also too had quick look to see if any testing taking place today and as you mention Jaga fences were still up and signals on Corporation St wasn't lit but I did notice Smart Card reader have got plastic cover on them now and ticket machines are working (well it said out of use)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I notice these metal boxes on platform I guess they going to be contract machine until something else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess for next eight months the bit where it say "trams to St Peter Square" the be stick over top of it.
> 
> 
> 
> One more week until stop is opened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## WingTips

j616s said:


> Free advent calenders being handed out at Piccadilly today


..


----------



## r02bapurdie

WingTips said:


> *Almost ready to open....*


Sunday 6th December when Exchange Square Metrolink stop (along with Metrolink platform D at Manchester Victoria) is opening.



> *Opening date revealed for new Exchange Square Metrolink stop*
> 
> The new city centre Exchange Square tram stop is set to open on Sunday 6 December, transport leaders announced today.
> 
> The opening date – subject to successful completion of testing and commissioning work in the coming days – is a boost for the busy city centre shopping and leisure district in the run up to Christmas.
> 
> It will also mark a major milestone for the transformational Second City Crossing, a new tram line through the heart of the city due to fully open in 2017.
> 
> Services will initially run between Shaw and Crompton and Exchange Square via the brand new outbound Platform D, opening the same day at Victoria Station’s new-look Metrolink stop. Inbound trams from Oldham will continue to use Victoria stop Platform A.
> 
> Combined with the Rochdale via Oldham line service, the new line means a six-minute daytime service between Shaw and Crompton, Oldham and the city centre from Monday to Saturday, with a less frequent service on Sundays.
> 
> Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) Metrolink Director, Peter Cushing, said: “We’ve pulled out all the stops to get the new line to Exchange Square up and running before Christmas, which will be great news for the city and particularly Rochdale via Oldham line customers.
> 
> “In the days ahead we’ll be in the last stages of an extensive testing and commissioning process to get the stop, surrounding roads and Metrolink drivers ready for services going live.
> 
> “Services to Exchange Square will also see us open a new platform at Victoria stop, meaning some changes for passengers and trams.
> 
> “Our customers’ safety is a priority and we’ll have staff at both stops in the first weeks of service to make sure that people are taking extra care and looking out for trams running in different areas than people are used to.
> 
> “While most Metrolink services will remain the same from 6 December, I’d advise all passengers to visit our website to see what the new Exchange Square stop opening will mean for them.”


http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=845

New first/last tram times from Sunday 6th December. 

http://www.metrolink.co.uk/Documents/15-1119 Met times+frequency A3 Nov 2015.pdf


----------



## Woonsocket54

Tram routes are getting letters:










very un-British-like behavior. more like France or Colorado.

http://www.metrolink.co.uk/pages/pni.aspx


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Yes, have to agree with Brad it's less convenient for interchange, but like most things just now, its only temporary. I don't understand TMS, so can't work out what's wrong with continuing B/C for outbound as now, but I guess there's probably a reason. Spreads the crowds over the available platform space I suppose, if this is a problem.
> 
> #Just passing St Peter's Square :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:





paul62 said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994

Farnworth tunnel ready for reopening on 14th December:
https://twitter.com/networkrailnp


----------



## d33206hg

Cross St
DSCF5348 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5347 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5346 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Exchange to Victoria sign
DSCF5364 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5363 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5361 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
To St Peters Square
DSCF5358 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Quick cover it over
DSCF5357 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Road Markings
DSCF5372 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5377 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
This give way will be fun
DSCF5366 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Good job this bus didnt break down on Sunday
DSCF5369 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Planters at D-C
DSCF5279 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Grass/Turf on roof
DSCF5278 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
St Peters Sq past the Midland Hotel
DSCF5335 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5332 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5324 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Manchester Central 
DSCF5316 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
X over at St Peters
DSCF5342 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5320 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A final look over 2CC before Exchange Square opens on Sunday.

Once again we start at the Lower Mosley Street end.

As Train Guard mentioned they have been preparing the outbound track base at the Oxford Street end of Lower Mosley Street. They had just poured the concrete as I travelled past on the tram and were finishing the job in these photos.

P1160174 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160178 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160180 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over in St Peters Square they are backfilling and consolidating stone around the edges of that massive concrete slab they cast last week.

P1160183 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160184 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What I assume to be a waterproof membrane has been laid over the slab. I wonder whether the yellow line marks the edge of the 1CC northbound line.

P1160185 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There are another set of yellow lines adjacent to the points laid in the single line which no doubt mark the position of the 2CC southbound connection.

P1160189 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part of the north end of that slab is obviously going to be tied into more reinforced concrete.

P1160191 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Three parallel sets of track base now exist through most of the site.

P1160192 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The only real changes at the north end are two short sections of concrete track base.

The first as Johnny showed us is the 2CC inbound leading from the diamond crossing.

P1160196 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The other is a short addition to the 2CC northbound curve.

P1160198 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Cross Street most of the work seems to be concentrated on laying kerb lines.

P1160201 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160202 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In deference to the Christmas shopping crowds the fencing on the northbound side has been moved over to allow pedestrians to walk along the northbound line to and from King Street.

P1160204 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

King Street junction is the next location where we see track.

P1160207 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160211 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Judging by the paving works at the bottom of King Street I would say they are moving to complete this junction at the earliest opportunity.

P1160209 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One of the utility companies has moved onto the site between King Street and Cross Street Chapel, no doubt to complete the work delayed by finding those unexpected additional burials.

P1160213 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In fact Cross Street between King Street and Market Street is all still occupied by work for United Utilities.

P1160215 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the Exchange Square section all the fencing apart from barriers at the platform ends have been removed leaving a wide open pedestrian expanse.

P1160217 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A little paving work still to complete though.

P1160218 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160219 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160222 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I couldn't decide why this bit was taped off.

P1160225 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I am pretty sure this map has been posted before but a shot of the new map in one of the Exchange Square TVMs.

P1160228 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Line painting was in progress.

P1160231 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I know that in day of yore folks blackleaded their doorsteps but washing and cleaning the concrete at the rail edges with a sponge seems a bit excessive.

P1160234 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The large paved area at Withy Grove is finally complete.

P1160237 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160238 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Along with the area in front of the Corn Exchange.

P1160236 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Just waiting for the barrier to be removed on Sunday morning. Note the No Entry Except Trams signage.

P1160241 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160245 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

With the hoardings around City Buildings now obstructing the footpath on the north side of Corporation Street signage attempts to discourage pedestrians.

P1160248 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160250 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

An inspection by the operator prior to final acceptance was taking place.

P1160252 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The end section of the hoarding has been formed by mesh to try to improve drivers sightlines of Long Millgate.

P1160254 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In Victoria some temporary notices warning of the changes to platforms and also warning that 'All Tram Tracks are in use', not strictly true but a lot easier than trying to explain which are and which aren't. If you assume they are all in use you err on the safe side.

P1160257 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Roll on Sunday morning.


----------



## dimlys1994

Congratulations Manchester with opening of part 1 of 2CC. Updated map on urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/uk/man/manchester.htm


----------



## Freel07

I managed to drag myself out in the rain to travel to Exchange Square on the first tram, catching it at Oldham Mumps. Jaga 1920 and Pendlemac were already on board having travelled down from Rochdale. We were met at Victoria by more familiar faces including Johnny (apologies to anyone I missed out). Anyway to the photos now.

Arriving at Mumps I was met by the PIDS showing this. I was a bit early!

P1160259 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

When the 09:36 to Exchange Square appeared it was 3014 covering the trip. Which surprised me as I had been led to believe that one of the Christmas trams was to be used.

DSC_7488 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Anyway at Failsworth we overheard a radio call which gave us to understand that there was to be a set swap at Monsall. Lo and behold 3088 sparklingly clean and still smelling of disinfectant was awaiting us.

P1160261 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Unfortunately in the scramble to get off at Exchange Square and find a location to take a photo I missed a shot of the tram at the platform. Instead here is 3088 in the terminal stub.

DSC_7489 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and returning to the northbound platform.

DSC_7498 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Where it sits in front of a large garden shed waiting to leave with the first northbound service.

DSC_7503 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7507 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7510 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3105 had been chosen for the second trip and here we see it squeezing past a badly parked taxi as it makes its way to Exchange Square.

DSC_7516 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7518 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7520 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As the driver sets the cab up for the return trip a well known figure gets his shots in.

DSC_7526 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Running back to the northbound platform.

DSC_7527 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7532 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3106 was next to arrive. Twelve seconds separates these two shots, note the display change.

DSC_7538 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7539 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Ready to return to Rochdale.

DSC_7543 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7549 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then the weather changed dramatically.

DSC_7551 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7552 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7568 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7570 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Despite the rain I decided to move towards Victoria now.

DSC_7582 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7584 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Try as I might I couldn't get a shot with a tram on both 1CC and 2CC. That's for another day I guess.

DSC_7590 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7592 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7603 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now across to the 4 track section, still no chance of the elusive 1CC/2CC pairing.

DSC_7606 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Into Platform D for Bury

DSC_7610 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3103 leaves for Exchange Square

DSC_7616 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7618 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7621 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3088 on its second Rochdale trip.

DSC_7631 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3105 ready to leave with all the VIPs if I remember correctly..

DSC_7639 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160303 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7647 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally over to Platform D to get my tram back to Oldham

I'm not quite sure why the PIDs display 'Victoria' instead of 'Terminates Here' for the terminating Ashton sets.

P1160318 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160328 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160319 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160326 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160330 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160332 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160334 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160337 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's the end for now.


----------



## Freel07

dimlys1994 said:


> Congratulations Manchester with opening of part 1 of 2CC. Updated map on urbanrail.net:
> http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/uk/man/manchester.htm


Cheers dimlys :cheers:


----------



## sotonsi

dimlys1994 said:


> Congratulations Manchester with opening of part 1 of 2CC. Updated map on urbanrail.net:
> http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/uk/man/manchester.htm


Missing lines H and I.


----------



## r02bapurdie

Photos of new Exchange Square stop that I took yesterday. 

3098 tram using new destination at Freehold stop. (Oldham line)



Trams to Exchange Square





Exchange Square stop.













3098 tram coming back into Exchange Square stop







Leaflet about Exchange Square. 



3031 tram going past Urbis (Football museums) using new destination





Couple of photos at Victoria station. 







Platform B/C at Victoria is now out of use.





Ashton tram terminating at Victoria station.



You can get good shots of Northern Rail trains in platform 1/2 on platform D. 



New Metrolink system map on ticket machines and inside 3031 tram.





:banana:


----------



## Freel07

A few shots from Victoria yesterday are posted at this link. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129147181&postcount=6353


----------



## dimlys1994

Farnworth Tunnel ...yet again:
https://twitter.com/networkrailnp


----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## Freel07

Over the past 2 days I have been out with my camera to build up a set of shots showing different aspects of the Shaw Exchange Square service.

Here are a few from my travels.

At Victoria I have attempted to gain shots with trams on 1CC and 2CC simultaneously.

My first success was this with 3058 on a Bury trip waiting at the bottom of Balloon Street as 3090 headed off to Exchange Square.

P1160390 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then 3085 on its way to Ashton passes 3090 returning from Exchange Square and heading back to Shaw.

P1160395 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160398 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This rather polite tram driver actually stopped to allow that bus out of Todd Street yesterday afternoon.

P1160428 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160429 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I took a trip up to Shaw today to see what the operation was like up there.

When I arrived 3104 was waiting in the bay to return to Exchange Square

P1070917 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and 3088 was waiting its turn to crossover into the same location.

P1070916 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1070921 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1070922 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This Not in Service display seems to repeat what the Deansgate Castlefield to Altrincham sets do whilst waiting for an Eithad to Altrincham double to arrive and depart at Deansgate Castlefield.

P1070924 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7656 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7669 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again one out one in.

DSC_7678 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But this was what I was really waiting for.

Hat-trick!

DSC_7695 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7697 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7710 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7735 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7742 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I see there is a cleaner at Shaw to meet each terminating tram.

DSC_7706 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Exchange Square seemed quite busy this afternoon .

DSC_7750 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7751 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7764 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A fairly short update from 2CC yesterday. Shorter now that Exchange Square is up and running.

This only covers St Peters Square and Lower Mosley Street.

It looks as though Santa has been to St Peters Square.

P1160462 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They appeared to be constructing and under track cable crossing under the 2CC southbound line here.

P1160466 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160464 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

No presents under the Christmas tree!

P1160469 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I am wondering whether the compacted hardcore in the foreground is intended as the sub base for the diverted Oxford Street Peter Street traffic lane when they start to extend the Lower Mosley Street track halfway across the street.

P1160470 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Anyway over on Lower Mosley Street they continue to dismantle the final bits of the old track.

P1160475 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160476 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the foundations for new track creep ever closer to St Peters Square.

P1160477 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160472 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160474 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Further along Lower Mosley Street both inbound lines are now embedded in concrete.

P1160478 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But Santa seems to have lost his sleigh.

P1160479 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

PJM`s update....



pjm0512 said:


> I went out today to see what all the fuss over the last few weeks was about, and I could really tell!
> 
> 3087 at Ashton:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The finishing at Exchange Square is awesome! MPT really worked their socks off to get the work finished in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly unrelated to this picture, but trams terminating at Piccadilly now display 'Please do not board, Tram terminates here' message.
> 
> 
> 
> 3103:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3090:
> 
> 
> 
> 3082:
> 
> 
> 
> 3023:
> 
> Manchester Metrolink 3023 by pjm0512, on Flickr
> 
> 3021:
> 
> 
> 
> 3090:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, this is something I clocked at Victoria. I think the typeface has been amended to fit with the Metrolink 'Pantograph' font. I might just be going bonkers, but I'm pretty sure it looks different.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice range of M5000s on Shaw to Exchange Square:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was trying a few new settings with my camera :lol::
> 
> 
> 
> 3073:
> 
> 
> 
> 3015 off to Piccadilly...:
> 
> 
> 
> 3105 outside Urbis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## d33206hg

A few Night shots
Shudehill - Corporation St
3070 Exchange Square DSCF6125 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
2 from Central Park
Central Park DSCF6136 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
3106 Central Park DSCF6149 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Exchange Square
DSCF6164 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Rochdale TC
3108 Rochdale Town Centre DSCF5922 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Victoria
3108 Victoria DSCF5897 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
2CC onto Corporation St
3090 Victoria DSCF5889 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
the new platform D at Victoria
DSCF5877 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
Exchange Sq towards Victoria looking down Corporation St
3103 Exchange Square DSCF5780 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## r02bapurdie

Couple of photos that I took at St Peter Square today.









Santa and reindeer paid visits at St Peter Square. 



MPT very own Christmas tree.



On Cross St they started putting track slab down for southboard line bit further up line.



Road near Arndale shopping centre is clear now probably for only two/three weeks when MPT return from xmas break and started getting ready to build line in new year.



End of first part of 2CC line and you can see that double tram can fit down here.



3107 tram heading to Exchange Square stop.





3102 tram heading off to Victoria.



And couple of photos at Victoria stop.





3001 and 3042 Metrolink Christmas trams. 





:banana:


----------



## WingTips

Many thanks as always to everyone for the superb photographs.


----------



## dimlys1994

Renders of new Tameside Interchange:



pjm0512 said:


> From reading the above, here are a snippets.
> 
> A more detailed aerial shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A design overview of one of the satellite stands that will be situated adjacent to the Metrolink stop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A glimpse of the view from around the bottom of Oldham Road. The green wall with signage is what I believe to be the existing Metrolink equipment room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to finish off, the front cover of the Air Quality report...


----------



## dimlys1994

On 2CC:



pjm0512 said:


> Video on the opening of Exchange Square by Metrolink:
> 
> 148908195


----------



## WingTips

Freel07 said:


> A Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone here.
> 
> P1160424a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


...


----------



## dimlys1994

Flooding update for Manchester

By 20:08 GMT Bury and Rochdale via Oldham services are reduced

Info here:
http://www.metrolink.co.uk/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Freel07

WingTips said:


> ...


I must apologise for not posting this on her myself. Belated seasonal greetings to all.


----------



## Freel07

Using the short dry break in the weather and the appearance of some very poor entertainment on TV I took a trip out to have another go at some night shots in the early evening on December 23rd, this time on the East Manchester Line at Ashton Moss and Audenshaw.

Having accepted that my hand is no longer quite as steady as it was I have taken the advice of a mate and bought a one legged tripod (monopod). It certainly helps with eliminating camera shake at slower shutter speeds.

Anyway a few of my results following some Photoshop Lightroom post-processing.

Ashton Moss as 3082 arrives with a few late commuters.

DSC_7772-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As 3082 heads east for Ashton 3093 approaches to collect evening revellers.

DSC_7775-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7777-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now a walk over to Audenshaw.

3104 presents rather a lot of reflections on it shiny new paintwork.

DSC_7780-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7783-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3087's headlights pick up a slight haze as it waits to depart for Manchester and Rochdale

DSC_7785-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally as a cold wind was taking its toll on me we see 3070 waiting to leave for Ashton.

DSC_7791-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm still not happy with the results, more experimentation needed. Some needed a fair bit of work with Lightroom to gain the results I desired.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



onewayticket said:


> St. Peter's Square 1-1-16 :-


----------



## dimlys1994

More on new BRT line:



SF07 said:


> Couple of photos of what the new vehicles should look like from the inside. The article also states that the new vehicles will be delivered to First Manchester in January for route testing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *How the guided busway passengers will travel in style*
> 
> INTERIOR images of the new double-deck buses to be introduced on the guided bus way next year have been revealed.
> 
> The designs have been created following feedback from more than 1,000 people who had their say in Tyldesley, Atherton, Leigh and Salford.
> 
> First Manchester will be introducing 20 of the double-deck accessible buses which will have interior and exterior CCTV cameras, free Wi-Fi, USB charging points and “next stop” audio and visual announcements.
> 
> For the first time in the fleet of over 650 buses, upstairs customers will also have table areas.
> 
> Colour contrast was highlighted in the feedback from residents and colour variations between the aisle, the floor under the seating, hand-poles and the seat unit, has been designed with visually impaired customers in mind.
> 
> The new frequent buses will operate on the 14-mile route linking communities in Leigh, Atherton, Tyldesley and Salford to Manchester city centre and through to the universities, Central Manchester Hospital site and businesses along Oxford Road.
> 
> The buses will also run on the 4.5 mile guided section linking Leigh and Ellenbrook.
> 
> Councillor Andrew Fender, Chair of the Transport for Greater Manchester Committee, said: “I am delighted residents who may be future bus passengers can see we are moving ever closer to services starting on the busway. We promised a fast, frequent, premium service as a result of our investment in the bus priority package and we are delivering on that commitment with First.”
> 
> When fully completed, regular services will run from both Leigh and Atherton six days a week – with a less frequent service on Sundays.
> 
> There will also be three free to use park and ride sites to serve the busway providing over 400 spaces in Leigh, in Astley Street in Tyldesley, and on the A580 East Lancashire Road near to the M60/61 junction.
> 
> The first vehicles are expected to be delivered in January for full guideway and route testing.
> 
> Ian Humphreys, Head of Commercial for First Manchester said: “The Busway will bring faster and more reliable links for customers and we’re very excited to be part of such an important, premium service in Greater Manchester."
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.thisislancashire.co.uk/n...uided_busway_passengers_will_travel_in_style/
Click to expand...


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Ah well, that's over for another year! Now the Xmas crap has gone from Exchange Square, a couple more perspectives open up. (Plenty of patronage for this stop btw - this tram is just disembarking a standing load) :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty waiting to go home as well :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my water, I have a feeling that within the present year all the Phase 3 construction and associated congestion at last might be finished completely? Then it will seem strange to have no works going on - a pity they couldn't dovetail the Trafford Line in more continuously. I expect the tram-train will be a brilliant thing, but all this protracted (& probably unnecessary?) testing in Yorkshire is adding several years on to the timescale. At least let's have some plans for 3CC - surely inevitable? - let's be getting on with it!!
> 
> Anyway this time next year, the transitional glitches will hopefully be over and the timetable running tickety-boo - what will we find to complain about . . . ?
> 
> :banana:
> 
> _Well, there is one thing . . . . . !_





r02bapurdie said:


> I thought Trafford Centre line is still part of phase 3 as due to money that it push back and phase 4 will end up been train-tram or even brand new Metrolink line somewhere? (maybe one going to Middleton)
> 
> Anyway I took some picture at St Peter Square today while passing through on tram, I have to say I was surprise to see how much tracks is down on Lower Mosley St given no trams will run on them until August.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ I guess tracks that run across A34 (Oxford St) will be done in eight weeks of final closure in Summer?
> 
> Nothing new at St Peter Square but no surprise given MPT are off for two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## jaydenjames

Its very useful, The Manchester metrolink Trams. It would be far better for Manchester to have, for example, an underground or suburban rail network. I hope the new Yellow and grey trams dont break down as much as the old ones when they role out this autumn ; ) 
The number of traffic monitoring cameras across Greater Manchester is set to more than double, helping transport leaders to tackle congestion on the region’s main roads.


----------



## Freel07

I finally managed to drag myself out of the post festive season torpor yesterday evening and took a trip to the delights of Greater Oldham to have another attempt at my night time photo skills visiting Shaw, Derker and Mumps whilst the 6 minute intervals service was running.

3016 sits in the bay platform line at Shaw having arrived from Exchange Square.

DSC_7799-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3093 arrives from Rochdale with a through service to Ashton. I rather like the backdrop of Briar Mill with its wall of lights.

DSC_7804-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3093 having left, 3016 now shows Exchange Square as its destination.

DSC_7808-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3105 passes with an Ashton to Rochdale service

DSC_7810-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3092 arrived as the next Manchester to Shaw service, this time with Exchange Square already set up. At around 18:30 there were still healthy loads on both services.

DSC_7812-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3090 and 3083 pass at Shaw on the through service.

DSC_7815-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now down at Derker where I admit to keeping a wary eye out for my safety, for some reason it felt a little threatening.

3088 on a through service to Rochdale deposits a fair load of commuters

DSC_7818-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

as does 3064 close behind on a Shaw service.

DSC_7820-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3072 arrives with an Ashton service

DSC_7823-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

with 3107 no more than a minute or so behind on a Shaw to Exchange Square trip. The driver of this set very kindly dipped his headlights for me when he noticed me with my camera. 

DSC_7824-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now at Oldham Mumps we see 3064 again, now heading back to Exchange Square.

DSC_7829-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3085 waits to depart for Shaw.

DSC_7834-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3083 passes with an Ashton service.

DSC_7836-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3070 leaves for Rochdale.

DSC_7838-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another Shaw service ready to depart.

DSC_7843-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Against a backdrop of road traffic on the climb up the A62 we see 3073 leaving for Shaw.

DSC_7847-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally as the cold was getting the better of my fingers I caught this shot of 3106 and 3088 passing at Mumps on through the Ashton Rochdale service.

DSC_7851-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The enhanced service at least allowed me to get a better selection of shots without hanging around too long. I did notice that as I left Mumps around 19:30 the next tram in from Shaw on the short service was heading for Monsall presumably for the depot. I think that last one is supposed leave Mumps at 19:29 but things were definitely running late last night.


----------



## Freel07

Here are a selection of shots of the work in progress on 2CC between Windmill Street and Market Street as seen this afternoon. They have certainly come back after Christmas with a bang so to speak.

On Lower Mosley Street concrete was being poured on both inbound lines.

P1080194 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080200 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080201 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The ends of both the new track and the remains of the old can be seen in this shot.

P1080205 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In St Peters Square more reinforcement mesh was being assembled.

P1080211 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080213 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The line of the link between the 1CC and 2CC southbound lines can be seen marked out in yellow.

P1080210 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the north end the track beyond the diamond can just be seen in this one.

P1080215 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Seen better in these.

2CC southbound

P1080217 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

1CC northbound

P1080216 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

2CC northbound

P1080219 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over on Princess Street utility work seems to have restarted.

P1080223 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080224 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Cross Street the northbound track is once again fenced off and work continues on the southbound line.

P1080227 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Rail is stacked between the two lines.

P1080229 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Crossing King Street

P1080231 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Outside Cross Street Chapel the heavy mob have moved in to continue utility works for United Utilities I think. The circular chamber Johnny mentioned are in evidence.

P1080232 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080234 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080235 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Immediately beyond this site MPT have taken over the stretch as far as Market Street now.

P1080237 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080238 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Old rail visible again.

P1080240 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They were removing the infamous rising bollards this afternoon.

P1080246 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080248 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080253 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Across at the end of Corporation Street MPT have made a start on opening another worksite near the end of the current operational section.

P1080245 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080256 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What a quick restart.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Manchester Evening News:



> http://www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk/news/greater-manchester-news/ordsall-chord-work-link-manchester-10699810#rlabs=4%20rt$sitewide%20p$3
> 
> *Ordsall Chord: Work to link Manchester Piccadilly with Victoria Station gets underway*
> 14:20, 7 JAN 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Engineers are carrying out preparatory works for the £85m project and replacement buses will be in operation_
> 
> Work to prepare for the Ordsall Chord linking Piccadilly and Victoria is underway - and it will hit services running into Manchester from the north over the next two weekends.
> 
> Engineers were on site between the two viaducts at the Ordsall Lane Junction at the weekend carrying out preparatory works for the £85m project
> 
> ...





travelred said:


> Crane on site today.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC around St. Peter's Square:



marni1971 said:


> But anyway, a few more slightly elevated shots from the Midland today


----------



## dimlys1994

New Farnworth Tunnel in operation:
https://twitter.com/networkrailnp


----------



## dimlys1994

First pilling works for Ordsall Chord project:
https://twitter.com/networkrailnp


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



Slow Burn said:


> A few from above, today...


----------



## Freel07

Another update from 2CC between Windmill Street and Exchange Square this afternoon.

The noise reducing fencing panels from alongside the Midland have gone today opening up the view from Lower Mosley Street. Some of the uprights were still in place when I was there.

P1160511 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160513 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160516 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the junction of Lower Mosley Street and Peter Street Oxford Street they seemed to be preparing the newly laid track for final surfacing in readiness no doubt for moving road traffic onto the southern lane so hat the more northerly track can be laid.

P1160518 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160519 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160523 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In St Peters Square itself the shuttering around the area of the concrete slab was being prepared. It looks as though the concrete is to be quite think here as the shuttering is deep.

P1160525 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160509 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The concrete around the diamond crossing was poured today.

P1160498 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160499 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160505 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160508 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A general view looking south through the site.

P1160502 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now over to Cross Street where the rails for the southbound line between King Street and Princess Street have been laid in place and welded up.

P1160526 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160527 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The 2 guys by the van were grinding the weld to profile.

P1160529 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160530 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Utility works in full swing outside Cross Street Chapel.

P1160532 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Outside the Royal Exchange and up to the end of the current track they have cleared the road ready to prepare the foundations.

The first two shots looking north.

P1160533 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160535 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking south

P1160538 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is still a short section of surfaced roadway at the bottom of Market Street but a large excavation exists now at the end of the existing route.

P1160539 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160542 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160543 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

And just to complete the set some tram shots in Exchange Square

P1160548 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160552 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160554 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## r02bapurdie

I also been down to St Peter Square and Cross St and here my handful of photos that I took. (sorry if they look same as Freel ones ^^) 

*Rebuild of St Peter Square stop and work of 2CC line*



















*Cross St*











*Exchange Square*











:banana:


----------



## Freel07

I made a trip today to get another 2CC update for my collection.

Starting at Exchange Square, or more accurately Corporation Street.

P1160650 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The traffic signage mess here is dealt with separately on the main thread http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130193497&postcount=42091

P1160654 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160656 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Market Street the track slab has been extended a short distance out towards Cross Street now.

P1160659 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Excavation works outside the Royal Exchange are well advanced now.

P1160661 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160666 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is the United Utilities site outside Cross Street Chapel where they were working last night as I walked past around 9 o'clock.

P1160667 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160669 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Shuttering was being constructed along the southbound track between Princess Street and King Street.

P1160672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160675 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160676 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160679 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Utility works on Princess Street.

P1160681 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As Johnny noted MPT have started excavations on Princess Street adjacent to the Cenotaph. I wonder if this is to allow them to complete the northbound 2CC exit from St Peters Square

P1160683 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160685 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

to link into this curve.

P1160690 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Track drain boxes have appeared on the 2CC southbound and 1CC northbound lines.

P1160692 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The big slab now seems complete.

P1160693 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160695 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Zoomed in onto the 2CC north bound platform area.

P1160698 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

South of the square the top end of Lower Mosley Street has been surfaced now in readiness for traffic to be moved over to allow the northern sections of track to be built.

P1160701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160702 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160729 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Concrete was being poured around a couple of manhole chambers outside the Midland.

P1160709 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and as I walked back the job was done.

P1160731 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Construction of Bolton Interchange on 22nd January:



r02bapurdie said:


> Some photo of new interchange while I was in Bolton today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it show you that Bolton need brand new interchange given this is current one.


----------



## Freel07

Here are a few more 2CC photos from today.

Windmill Street to Exchange Square.

The section on Lower Mosley Street alongside the Midland Hotel is almost clear now.

P1160753 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

And as paulw3726 mentioned on the extensions thread yesterday pedestrians and road traffic have now moved slightly south onto the recently constructed new track at Peter Street Oxford Street.

P1160755 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160761 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160762 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As Train Guard has told us on the extensions thread excavations have started on the northern half of the junction now.

P1160781 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160782 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160785 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Anyone want a section of tramway points?

P1160786 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

or rail.

P1160789 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160792 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Concrete has been poured round the rails of the 2CC southbound line today, it was covered against the rain.

P1160796 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and these guys were spraying that light grey fluid over it.

P1160798 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The concrete around the diamond crossing is now evident (it was covered last week).

P1160801 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new temporary footway which will link Mosley Street to the Town Hall side of the square mentioned by Train Guard on the extensions thread.

P1160800 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160802 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This should allow this the 2CC northbound curve to be extended into Princess Street 

P1160805 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and link with the excavations already in progress.

P1160809 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160810 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It may even allow this the 2CC southbound curve to be extended part way into Princess Street.

P1160804 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Princess Street itself utility excavations continue, note the old tram rail holding up part of the trench.

P1160817 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now to Cross Street where the southbound track between Princess Street and King Street which was concreted last week is now uncovered.

P1160821 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160823 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160826 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The work on behalf of United Utilities continues outside Cross Street Chapel.

P1160829 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond that site MPT have made progress with excavations towards the existing Exchange Square track.

P1160830 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Track drains under construction.

P1160835 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160840 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160837 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The linking section between Exchange Square and Cross Street.

P1160844 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160845 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Just to finish off.

P1160849 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160854 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160856 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160860 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Is that a survey works for future Trafford Centre Metrolink extension? Nobody knows...:



loweskid said:


> Spotted these a few days ago, on the jungle path just east of the Trafford Road bridge. No sign of anyone about though.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



loweskid said:


>


----------



## dimlys1994

Just trams



pjm0512 said:


> I was at the Airport railway station today and managed to get a few shots of some M5000s.


----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## Freel07

Here goes with another 2CC update taken this afternoon.

Starting at Lower Mosley Street.

Not particularly significant but I notice that alongside the Midland the footpath will be widened, the new kerbs are much nearer the swept path.

P1160870 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the other side of Oxford Street/Peter Street there is much more significant progress. The reinforcement for the 1CC northbound track is now in place for some distance into the stop area.

P1160878 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160873 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160875 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Similarly the 2CC southbound reinforcement has been extended south onto the concrete slab.

P1160882 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160883 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This afternoon they were concreting the space between the 1CC northbound and 2CC southbound lines.

P1160887 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160891 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is also rail in place on 2CC northbound now towards the southern end of the square.

P1160895 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As Train Guard told us a new footpath linking Mosley Street to the library side of St Peters Square is now in use giving us a close up view of the diamond crossing.

P1160892 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160894 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In this general view across the site the heavy steelwork for 2 St Peters Square is prominent.

P1160898 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The diversion of pedestrians onto the new footpath has allowed work to start on extending the 2CC northbound curve into Princess Street.

P1160899 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160905 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160907 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The reopening of Portland Street has enabled the junction of John Dalton Street, Cross street and Princess Street to be closed to allow them to adjust the road levels.

P1160912 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160914 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160922 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Cross Street some paving on the eastern side was in progress. Again the footpath is being widened.

P1160924 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160927 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Outside the Royal Exchange the whole site is now cleared and almost all levelled.

P1160928 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I just had to try for one with a tram at the end of the current line.

P1160931 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160939 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A quick visit to Boots for a purchase provided the opportunity for these two elevated views.

P1160932 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160933 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The existing line is now extended out halfway across Market Street.

P1160940 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1160935 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3109 under attack from a Chinese dragon!

P1160942 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The paint job on this First Manchester Volvo has certainly weathered well.

P1160951 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's all for this week.


----------



## dimlys1994

More on 2CC:



r02bapurdie said:


> Couple photos of work near Exchange Square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tram waiting to use turnback at Exchange Square.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to European fund for Exchange Square opening early.
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## dimlys1994

Prices around Metrolink stops:



VDB said:


> Made by forumer _Jonesy55_ who posted it on the Manchester World Forum. It shows average rent per month prices in the vicinity of each Metrolink station.
> 
> Well worth a ponder.


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=884
> 
> *Work to transform Manchester’s Oxford Road begins*
> 08 February 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The transformation of the city centre’s transport network has taken a major step forwards with work on the final phase of the bus priority package getting under way on Oxford Road – just days after the bus stops in Piccadilly Gardens reopened.
> 
> The ground-breaking redevelopment of one of Europe’s busiest bus corridors will see it transformed into a pedestrian-friendly boulevard giving priority to buses and bikes
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

Perspective ride on Metrolink extension to Port Salford, which would run along Barton Viaduct across Ship Canal:



Johnny de Rivative said:


> I took another shufty down towards Port Salford again to-day for a few more pics of the new bridge beside the M60. Quite a minimalist structure really :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The old rails of the MSC lines I first saw 6 years ago are still there with the tower of Barton Locks in the distance :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salford City Stadium has appeared in the meantime, home of Salford Reds et al. One of the two intermediate tramstops (i.e. between Port Salford and the Trafford Centre) will be at the other side of the stadium :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other stop will be at Trafford Quays near the Travelodge peeping over the foliage here :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The road and tramway will continue North for a short distance by the sewage farm, before turning left under the viaduct :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To finish off here’s a few shots from Barton Bridge near the Barton Aqueduct :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back again to the Emerald City :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:
> 
> _also posted on Port Salford thread_


----------



## Freel07

Yet another weekly 2CC update from me.

Again I start at the Lower Mosley Street end.

A little bit more kerb/drainage channel has appeared on Lower Mosley Street but little else has changed.

P1170102 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The last of the old track has gone now from Oxford Street/Peter Street

P1170104 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the scrap is piled up ready for disposal.

P1170103 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The 1CC northbound track has progressed quite a lot now with rails laid out through the square towards Princess Street.

P1170105 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170106 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A little more of the 2CC southbound slab has appeared.

P1170110 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They appear to be covering the 2CC southbound and 1CC northbound track with compacted stone and steel plates. I wonder whether this is to form a crane pad to allow subsequent lifting in of the northbound platform sections.

P1170113 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170117 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A new section of concrete slab has appeared where the northbound platform will be.

P1170124 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In the distance more rail laid out along the 2CC northbound line.

P1170129 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Princess Street excavations for both of the 2CC curves are in progress.

Here they are installing undertrack cable ducts below the southbound curve.

P1170119 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170122 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The alignment of the northbound curve is clear now

P1170127 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

along with its path on Princess Street.

P1170132 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work progresses at the junction of John Dalton Street where the highway levels are being amended to fit in with the track.

P1170132 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170139 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170140 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Along Cross Street things have slowed a little although paving works continue.

P1170143 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170144 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170147 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

North of King Street much of the ground between Chapel Walks and Market Street looks ready for the first stage slab to be constructed.

P1170148 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170150 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That short section of new track at the end of the present route is now a pretty shade of grey.

P1170154 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170158 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Here are a few shots from the Ordsall Chord project. To my disgrace it's my first visit to the site since work started. 

From Quay Street bridge.

P1170051 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the old Manchester and Salford Junction Canal locks behind the Victoria and Albert. The north west bank of the river has been cleared.

P1170060 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170061 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The compound near to Princes Bridge Hampson Street.

P1170063 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The controversial bridge

P1170067 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr 

P1170089 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the south end of Water Street.

P1170069 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Piling in progress between the viaduct and New Elm Road.

P1170071 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170072 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170073 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170076 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Soon to disappear.

P1170080 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Structure to be widened here.

P1170081 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Steps and ramp from Water Street up to Stephenson's bridge.

P1170082 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The old viaduct approach.

P1170084 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Great update as always freel .


----------



## Ashtonian

Great work Freel.

Please forgive my ignorance but what is the controversy?




Freel07 said:


> The controversial bridge
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/D6YDKVP1170067 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

Ashtonian said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but what is the controversy?


Ordsall Chord project is to remove an attraction. On Liverpool Road there was station, best known for original terminus of Liverpool-Manchester Railway. Today station building and tracks around it are owned by Manchester Science Museum, which use track as attraction - riding people on Robert Stephensons's replica of Planet locomotive. Because of Chord, project's tracks will literally block heritage railway's tracks:










Museum did opposed against of Chord, but Network Rail paid compensation and project go-ahead


----------



## Freel07

I thought I might try to get some photos of the track works that have been going on at the west end of Victoria station over recent weekends.

Firstly though a couple of rather scrappy shots from the train as we passed the site where they assemble the panels before transporting them through to the west end.

P1170171 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170172 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now to the footbridge at the west end of the platforms to see whether we can see any signs of new work.

Initially I wasn't sure although I could just make out some new ballast beyond the scissors crossovers on the lines out of platforms 3 and 4.

P1170174 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However zooming in and pointing the camera over the top of the extended screens I could make out what looked like a new crossover.

P1170175 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170177 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I thought I might try for a closer look by walking over to the Deansgate North Car Park on the site of Exchange Station.

At this viewpoint it isn't easy to make out the new point components but what I could see is that the crossover is incomplete as yet.

In this shot we can just see the crossing vee on the line second from the camera and also under the signal gantry one of the closure rails coming in between the second and third lines.

P1170180 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Here the new point end is right in front of the camera.

P1170181 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Sorry they aren't more definitive but they were the best I could manage from behind the fence line.


----------



## Freel07

Once again a look at 2CC progress as of this morning.

Starting at the Market Street end for a change. The gap between the 2 lines at the end of the existing route has now been concreted, hardly earth shattering I know but it's progress of a sort.

P1170187 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Through the 'cage' we can see the trams which hopefully before too long will be passing through to St Peters Square and beyond.

P1170267 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The current work seems to be concentrated on restoring the paving.

P1170191 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Cross Street excavations continue for the track slab.

P1170193 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170195 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

All sorts of pipes and ducts appear through the hardcore.

P1170197 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170198 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The next section by Cross Street Chapel is still in the hands of United Utilities contractor. One thing I noticed was what looked to me like a small tunnelling machine shield with associated concrete tunnel sections stored behind.

P1170199 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170200 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Between King Street and Albert Square most of the street is now fully surfaced with just a few sections to complete with a wearing surface.

P1170202 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170203 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170205 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving is being installed.

P1170207 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the junction with John Dalton Street both curves are now exposed and much of the highway alterations are complete.

P1170208 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170210 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170215 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170218 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170220 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This guy looks like he was cutting the holes in the rail groove for the track drains.

P1170213 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In this shot we can see the difference in surface levels between the existing Princess Street and the amended John Dalton Street/Cross Street levels. It isn't massive but the two will be tied in when the track is extended into Princess Street.

P1170221 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over towards St Peters Square work continues on the preparation of the foundations for the curves leading into Princess Street.

P1170224 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One of the OLE mast bases has been cast

P1170226 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and another between the 2 curves.

P1170230 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In St Peters Square itself what I believe to be a crane pad is well advanced now on the 2CC southbound and 1CC northbound lines. I assume this is to allow platform sections to be craned in eventually.

P1170233 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170257 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170254 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What seems to be the foundation for the northbound platform is now quite clear.

P1170235 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170237 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170236 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking into the square from Oxford Street/Peter Street part of the track slab for 2CC northbound has been cast and the rails laid out last week on 1CC northbound have been welded up now.

P1170239 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170241 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170244 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Lower Mosley Street a start is being made on installing the paving alongside the Midland Hotel.

P1170248 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170249 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Also on this section it looks as though the TMS loops have been installed as the recesses left on the concrete have now been filled. Quite why this one on 1CC northbound has been coloured differently I can't imagine. The ones on 2CC northbound seem to be the same colour as the surrounding concrete.

P1170246 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170252 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## IanCleverly

EuroTransportMagazine said:


> The North West’s first guided busway is on track for full service on 03 April 2016, providing quicker more reliable bus connections between Wigan, Salford and Manchester.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Operator First Greater Manchester unveiled the Vantage service brand on 20 January 2016. The route will see up to eight low-emission hybrid buses an hour joining communities and business centres along the route. Journey times will be cut from one hour 20 minutes between Leigh and Manchester city centre to as little as 50 minutes.
> 
> As well as quicker connections, a 4.5 mile traffic-free guided section and bus priority measures along the A580 will mean trips should be more punctual and reliable.
> 
> The twenty new low-emission hybrid buses will feature e-leather seating, free wi-fi, USB charging points, climate control and on-board “next stop” audio and visual announcements. Services will begin a 4am and continue to run beyond midnight.


Full blurb, along with local councillor remarks about service, can be clicked upon Here


----------



## Freel07

Here we go again with a 2CC update.

Starting in Exchange Square where they seem to be setting about replacing the temporary surfacing outside the Corn Exchange and applying some remedial work outside Next,

P1170271 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170272 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170273 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I wonder whether the large expanse of tarmac between the stop and the main part of the square is be replaced with proper paving now.

At Market Street junction the short length of track is now surfaced and paving work continues.

P1170274 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170275 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Cross Street they have started laying out the drainage units on the eastern side.

P1170278 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170280 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Stacks of reinforcement panels ready for laying out.

P1170282 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond King Street paving work continues.

P1170283 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170286 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the junction with John Dalton Street the highway works seem to be progressing well.

P1170288 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170289 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170291 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Princess Street outside The Waterhouse there is now an MPT compound and they seem to be realigning the carriageway as far north as possible, presumably to allow road traffic to be moved over to give more room for the northbound track to be worked on as it enters the street from St Peters Square.

P1170292 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170293 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Plenty of ducting being installed where the track will run onto Princess Street.

P1170296 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170338 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Of course the big event is the arrival of the crane and the installation of the precast concrete platform walls and ramp sections.

P1170297 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170298 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170308 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170309 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170312 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and another.

P1170314 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This one was obviously not ready for final installation yet.

P1170316 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

An exaggerated zoom in on the south end of the platform.

P1170302 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

And at the north end we can see the wall for the 1CC northbound platform face, the start of the central spine wall and to the right a couple of the ramp units. The construction is made up of a pair of outer walls and a central spine wall which will be topped with concrete panels.

P1170303 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170305 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The finish seems to be the normal Phase 3 smooth concrete rather than the stone veneer used at Exchange Square and Deansgate Castlefield.

P1170321 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170324 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170325 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170336 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Final alignment still seems to use a pair of crow bars and a spirit level.

P1170337 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Shuttering was being constructed on the 1CC northbound line in readiness for a concrete pour.

P1170328 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The 2CC northbound rails don't extend as far as the others yet, presumably to allow site access for plant and deliveries.

P1170330 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Here are some shots from a walk along 2CC yesterday morning on my way to a meeting in town.

Starting at Market Street.

Constructing some cable chambers at the Market Street junction.

P1170348 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking along Cross Street the compound has been extended and a section of the southbound track slab has been cast.

P1170351 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170354 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170358 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another heap of scrap old rail has appeared on Cross Street. The meeting I was at was tramway oriented and one of the German delegates mentioned he had seen this rial and was surprised to hear that quite a lot of old double track had been lifted along Cross Street. A couple of the UK delegates were also surprised.

P1170357 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170359 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170361 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Here we can see some of 2 foot gauge track sections used by the utility contractor. I had noticed a few sections on the earlier section outside Boots a few months ago.

P1170364 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Kerbing and drainage at King Street junction./ The drainage channel looks like it will be in the middle of the footway.

P1170366 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still working on paving between King Street and John Dalton Street.

P1170367 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170374 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The most significant progress along here is the commencement of the installation of the OLE building fixings. The bolts are now in on a number of buildings.

P1170371 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170372 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170376 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170382 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170383 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is a new compound on Princess Street. Looking at it I don't think it is an MPT compound as it has no signage on it. The mobile platforms seem to be from a different company to those used by MPT as well. I could see no OLE bolts on the Town Hall so I don't think it is for that work and there was evidence of any tree lopping. Perhaps it is associated with some work on the building itself that the City want to do before access gets more difficult.

P1170385 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170386 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The 2CC northbound curve now enters Princess Street, just!

P1170390 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170392 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170394 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The 2CC southbound still ends just after the diamond crossing.

P1170399 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the northbound platform site reinforcement is being assembled on the slab, no further sections have been delivered but I think the next phase will be to bring in and install the top slabs.

P1170396 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170398 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170411 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

1CC northbound entering the Square.

P1170409 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The black membrane seems to outline the connection to the 2CC southbound from the points on 1CC southbound.

P1170406 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As already shown the structure of Two St Peters Square includes OLE building fixing bolts aligned almost with the temporary poles.

P1170417 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170402 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170403 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Little visible progress on Lower Mosley Street other than a little section of ducting.

P1170415 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Had the chance to take a few more 2CC shots this afternoon as I was in town to meet a former work colleague.

Starting at Market Street junction.

Looking along Cross Street mainly work laying kerbs and drain channels at the moment.

P1170419 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170422 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond the end of the first section of concrete slab they are now levelling and rolling the foundation for the next section.

P1170424 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170427 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170429 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving continues at King Street.

P1170430 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I don't think that they have fitted any more OLE building fixings but many of those seen last week have now been grouted into the stonework and cut to length which just makes them harder to find!

P1170431 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Princess Street that long work compound alongside the Town Hall has now gone but a new one has appeared at the Cooper Street entrance. They seemed to be carrying out a survey of the building.

Not much change on the curves from St Peters Square onto Princess Street since last week. I could only spot that a couple of rail joints had been welded on the northbound curve 

P1170436 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170438 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and that a short section of the lower slab has been added to the southbound curve along with a couple of short curved rails.

P1170440 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In St Peters Square itself they were pouring concrete on the slab under the platform this afternoon.

P1170441 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170443 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170446 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170445 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Where Train Guard noticed that the site of the church cross had been marked out there is now some timber shuttering.

P1170452 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170454 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170457 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## Freel07

A further 2CC update from this afternoon.

Start this time in Exchange Square where the paving along the front of the Corn Exchange has been completed. Just the tarmac in front of the stop to replace now.

P1080409 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080409 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now to Market Street junction where .... nothing has changed!

P1080415 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Across the road in Cross Street as Johnny showed us the southbound track has been laid towards Cross Street Chapel. The welders were working removing the weld moulds and cleaning up the joints.

P1080417 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080418 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080419 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080421 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More of the track base was being prepared as well.

P1080422 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080424 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080427 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As we know beyond King Street Cross Street is now open to traffic again.

P1080437 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080439 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the 2 Scottish bus giants battle it out.

P1080441 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080454 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In a small compound adjacent to Clarence Street adjustment to kerb lines is taking place, possibly to move traffic over to the left to allow construction of the northbound line.

P1080456 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Further along Princess Street a larger compound stretches across the front of the Waterhouse as far as Cooper Street.

P1080461 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080460 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A section of rail has been added to the 2CC southbound curve into St Peters Square. It looks as though it may need a bit of adjustment though.

P1080464 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In St Peters Square itself a new vista was being opened up. The solid fencing in front of the Town Hall Extension and Central Library was being removed and replaced by the more usual Heras fencing.

P1080467 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080473 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work continues on the northbound island.

P1080468 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The central spine wall has been cast in situ and can be seen now.

P1080508 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Although it isn't easy to make out in the photos. But it is there!

P1080511 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080477 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A large hole has appeared on the corner of Peter Street near the library. I wonder of this is for an OLE pole.

P1080482 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A new concrete footway parallel to Peter Street has been constructed.

P1080484 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080486 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Lower Mosley Street paving is once again in progress.

P1080494 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080496 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## r02bapurdie

New Bay platform that building at Rochdale Railway station.



I believe they moving tracks slight to right to allowed train terminate in new bay platform hint why trees are getting cutting down. 





Old railway platform at Rochdale which got closed in 1970.


----------



## Freel07

A few shots I took yesterday of the works at the west end of Victoria Station which will give access between the Ordsall Chord and all the through platforms in the station.

P1080375 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080377 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080382 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080386 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## dimlys1994

From Rail Journal:



> http://www.railjournal.com/index.ph...-for-manchester-rail-project.html?channel=537
> 
> *Alliance formed for Manchester rail project*
> Thursday, March 31, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BRITAIN's infrastructure manager Network Rail (NR) has formed an alliance with four companies to implement the Ordsall Chord project in Manchester now that the final legal challenge to the scheme has been overcome_
> 
> The four companies comprise civil engineering specialists Amey, Skanska, and Bam Nuttall as well as Siemens, which will be responsible for signalling, telecommunications and power for the electrified link. Preliminary work started in October 2015 and the project is due to be completed at the end of 2017
> 
> ...


----------



## M60

The Manchester Guided Busway opens today. 

It's been extremely controversial up there, due to the traffic issues caused during the construction. The buses look extremely posh... for buses :lol: Worth a look: 

https://urbanitymcr.wordpress.com/2...-busway-will-the-critics-finally-be-silenced/


----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## Freel07

I know this is going to duplicate posts by jaga and pjm but I paid a visit to look at 2CC again today and took some shots.

On Lower Mosley Street a new OLE foundation has appeared alongside the interlaced points. There was also some ducting installation in progress on the other side of the road.

P1170559 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170561 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The paving alongside the Midland is still slowly being completed.

P1170563 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The widened crossing at Oxford Street was unattended today when I passed.

P1170566 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The crane was lifting what appeared to be the final 2 slabs onto the platform.

P1170567 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170572 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and now the last one goes in.

P1170577 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170581 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The shuttering for the foundation for the cross has gained more timber.

P1170573 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

MPT were working outside One St Peters Square levelling the area presumably for paving.

P1170574 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One or two views of the platform structure.

P1170582 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170588 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170593 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170595 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As already reported with Princess Street closed to through traffic excavations have started in earnest all along the street.

P1170586 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170599 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Old track appears all along this length.

P1170602 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170605 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and removing it requires a bit of brute force.

P1170606 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170608 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170613 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That rail looks pretty badly worn.

P1170615 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In Albert Square...

P1170621 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170624 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170625 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As Train Guard said the final utility compound on Cross Street seems to have been handed over to MPT.

P1170631 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170633 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The first sign of the double track between Market Street and King Street.

P1170635 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170638 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170640 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170643 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A couple more scrap crossings lie at Market Street junction.

P1170641 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A few photos along the Ordsall Chord job today starting at Victoria.

The realigned platform 6 connection.

P1170467 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170472 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170478 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170481 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from the River Irwell near the old canal locks we can see work adjacent to the Princes Bridge. It looked like piling work.

P1170525 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170529 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm not sure what this is but it looked like work to form the abutment for the river bridge.

P1170526 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170527 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Princes Bridge

P1170537 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170538 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One way traffic under Water Street bridge.

P1170539 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A bit of a tricky shot here but are these structures in the arches to allow monitoring for movement? At first I thought they might be bracing but they look too light for that.

P1170542 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Excavation around the bridge abutment.

P1170544 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally a view along the viaduct.

P1170547 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## r02bapurdie

2CC work that I took today. (Sorry if they look same as Freel ones #1495

Work at St Peter Square.











Nice to see them started work on Princess St and I see they have covered other tramline. 















12 months or maybe nine months?







Guideway V1 bus.



Only thing I notice different on Cross St is they started build North line now. 





:banana:


----------



## r02bapurdie

Trams photo on Oldham line and in City Centre.

Freehold stop





3112 tram first day in service yesterday.



Cycle Hub outside Hollinwood stop.



3105 tram. 





3079 tram at exchange Square.





Trams on Mosley St.













:banana:


----------



## Freel07

Another look along the Market Street to Oxford Street 2CC works this afternoon. I missed the fountain on Princess Street though.

Just to start off a couple at the temporary turnback.

P1080571 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080575 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now across on Cross Street where things seem to be moving on a bit faster now.

The shuttering has been removed from the newly laid southbound track.

P1080578 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and a bit more has been added to it alongside the first section of northbound line that was put in last week.

P1080579 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080581 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Further along outside Cross Street Chapel where the utilities site has been handed over to MPT significant progress has been made on opening up for the track foundations.

P1080584 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080586 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080589 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080590 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080594 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Princess Street the first sections of compacted stone are now being worked on for the foundations.

P1080597 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080600 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and alongside the Town Hall drainage pipes and ducts are appearing.

P1080601 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080604 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080605 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work continues on the northbound island in St Peters Square

P1080606 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080613 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080616 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080619 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Drainage channels are being installed alongside the curves.

P1080608 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A start seems to have been made on removing the crane pad over the 1CC northbound and 2CC southbound lines.

P1080610 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As was pointed out earlier this week the narrow area alongside the 2CC southbound line has been cleared of materials and debris. This could be a sign as j616s suggested that some work on the start of the southbound island could be on the cards. I do know that the 2 islands are to be slightly staggered in relation to each other.

P1080611 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080614 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving reinstatement works have started where the old solid screen outside the Town Hall Extension was removed a couple of weeks ago.

P1080622 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080623 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080627 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Well here are some more photos from sunny Manchester along 2CC.

Cross Street first.

At the section between Market Street and New Market concreting around the rails has been in progress on both lines.

P1170832 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and installation of cable ducts and chambers is in progress. This section seems a little different to usual as the ducts are under the track slab rather than in the kerbside gutter.

P1170833 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170834 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond New Market up to King Street work continues on preparing the track base ready for the first stage slab.

P1170835 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170837 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170841 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Similarly on Princess Street they are spreading and compacting the stone base for the track slab.

P1170843 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170844 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170846 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cable duct installation is also ongoing.

P1170848 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170850 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In St Peters Square concrete has been poured for the base for paving in front of the Town Hall Extension and slab laying is in progress.

P1170851 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170852 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The paving does show colour variations and matches the existing paving in that area of the square. 

P1170879 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170876 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is the labelling on the pallets.

P1170881a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The steps at the north end of the northbound platform have been cast.

P1170853 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As Train Guard has informed us work is ongoing on the fenced off part of the southbound platform base now.

P1170857 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170862 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the second set of points connecting the 2CC southbound to the 1CC along with the link to 1CC northbound are in place and just await the placing of the final set at the south end of the northbound platform (I hope that all makes sense).

P1170865 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170867 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170868 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It also looks as though the first stage of the base for the church cross has been laid now within the octagonal formwork.

P1170870 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## r02bapurdie

Some picture that I took today on Cross St. 















Rare slight of tram and PIDS saying Newbold at Exchange Square stop.





:banana:


----------



## Freel07

I had another look at 2CC and St Peters Square this aternoon.

Levelling and compacting the track foundations between Market Street and New Market.

P1080661 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080665 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080666 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The reason for the short isolated section of northbound track seems to have been to allow a temporary foot crossing to be provided.

P1080670 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Between New Market and King Street similar levelling and compacting is in progress.

P1080668 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080676 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now along to Princess Street where things seem to be at the same stage.

P1080696 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Steel reinforcement panels being delivered.

P1080699 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside the Town Hall a store for York stone paving slabs and also a start has been made with laying kerbs and drainage channels.

P1080701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080703 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is a little optimistic.

P1080705 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080709 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now before looking at St Peters Square I noticed that a fair number of buildings now have the bolts fitted for OLE fixings. Significant locations include the Royal Exchange which has quite a few

P1080684 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080682 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

the Arndale facing the Royal Exchange

P1080687 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and at the Market Street end adjacent to the temporary anchor poles.

P1080691 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080693 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Princess Street there are a fair number on the Town Hall facade and on buildings opposite.

P1080748 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080749 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080750 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080756 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080757 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There are far too many to show here along the length of the site.

I will post the St Peters Square shots separately.


----------



## Freel07

A look at St Peters Square where the main progress is the appearance of the 2CC side platform walls and north end ramp foundation on the southbound platform. So we now know that they will have quite a lot of this platform work done before the blockade.

P1080712 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080713 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080714 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080718 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080720 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The base slab for the link between 1CC and 2 CC southbound has been cast and a start made with fastening down the reinforcement for the next stage.

P1080725 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080726 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Also now revealed is the hexagon base for the church cross.

P1080728 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080730 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally paving continues in front of the Town Hall Extension. The colour changes are now obvious.

P1080742 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080743 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080745 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

I had another look at Deansgate Castlefield today to try to find out what the landscaping changes might be.

I now think that the wide area planting of last year is being replaced by a number of planters set in a paved area.

P1080736 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There are now a number of slots in the concrete slab they have cast.

P1080737 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080740 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080741 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The project seems to have attracted some recognition from the Institute of Civil Engineers.

P1080734 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Well just to duplicate both Johnny and Andrew's excellent sets from yesterday here are some 2CC images taken today. I went in hoping to get to see the interior of London Road Fire Station which had been open this morning. Unfortunately all was closed up again by the time I arrived and apparently you had to pre-register anyway.

Never mind here are my shots from 2CC.

More track appearing on Cross Street near New Market.

P1170938 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170939 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170941 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Preparation work continues between New Market and King Street.

P1170943 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170944 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As Johnny showed us progress on Princess Street is significant with the sinuous curves appearing.

P1170946 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170947 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170951 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the other end of this section the 2CC northbound curve has entered Princess Street as Train Guard pointed out earlier.

P1170954 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170956 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the southbound curve is also started.

P1170959 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In St Peters Square itself as Train Guard pointed out the north end ramp for the southbound platform is now in place.

P1170961 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170962 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work continues erecting the canopy posts for the northbound platform shelters.

P1170968 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170971 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A bit hard to make out but here a guy was adjusting one of the uprights to get it vertical.

P1170978 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still trying to get it true.

P1170995 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving work continues and note the paving between the rails is a of a different style with smaller blocks.

P1170972 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170975 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1170981 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

With the base slab now cast the next set of points have been put back in place and await the short section of linking track.

P1170987 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

I took a look at progress on 2CC again this afternoon. Starting at the northern end.

The southbound track slab is now linked right through from New Market to the existing route.

P1180004 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180005 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The section of double track in front of the Royal Exchange is concreted.

P1180010 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180012 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180014 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work continues on the foundations between New Market and King Street.

P1180017 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180018 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180025 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Princess Street concreting was in progress along the section of track already laid.

P1180026 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180027 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180029 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180035 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Not much has changed along the rest of Princess Street although this stretch is being used for plant access at present.

P1180037 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In St Peters Square now, paving has started on the 1CC northbound and 2CC southbound lines...

P1180043 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180073 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and it continues in front of the Town Hall Extension.

P1180047 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The large holes for tree planting are evident.

P1180048 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The shelter columns are wrapped for protection.

P1180044 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the south end the closure rails between the single line and the newly laid points are in place, but they await welding.

P1180058 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Reinforcing mesh is being laid for the remaining set of points and adjacent track.

P1180062 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180065 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180067 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The boxed parts for the old St Peters Church cross have arrived on site and the foundation is now coated in waterproofing.

P1180053 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180055 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another layer of concrete has been cast around it with a recess left around the hexagon.

P1180057 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally the interface surfacing between Peter Street Oxford Street and Lower Mosley Street seems to be having some work carried out.

P1180074 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## OzFrog

Forgive me if this has an obvious answer, but what exactly is the purpose of that diamond crossing at St Peters Square? Just seemed a little odd to me.


----------



## Freel07

OzFrog said:


> Forgive me if this has an obvious answer, but what exactly is the purpose of that diamond crossing at St Peters Square? Just seemed a little odd to me.


The crossing is where the 1CC northbound line crosses the 2CC southbound. In this sketch the new 2CC route is that which leaves the map top right and 1CC leaves at the right hand side. The combined route to and from Deansgate Castlefield comes in from the left.


----------



## PEP_33

When are 2CC and SPS expected to be finished? And will they open at the same time?


----------



## subbotazh

*Leigh-Salford-Manchester Bus Rapid Transit*
Began operation - 3 April 2016


Leigh Guided Busway by haley111, on Flickr


First Manchester 39237 (BL65YZD) by haley111, on Flickr


First Manchester 39246 (BL65YZJ) by haley111, on Flickr


First Manchester 39251 (BW65DCE) by haley111, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Further to Train Guard's update on the Metrolink Extension thread I was in town today and took a series of shots of work in progress. Starting at the Market Street end.

As he said the rails are connected now and they were just preparing and carrying out the final weld as I was there.

P1180230 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180240 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180243 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180246 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180248 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180267 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180235 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Reinforcing mats were being placed on the southbound towards King Street.

P1180236 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180273 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180275 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over on Princess Street the twin track as far as Clarence Street is concreted now.

P1180276 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180278 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180281 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the Lloyd Street end cable chambers are being constructed.

P1180283 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the site of the southbound platform they were pumping concrete onto the base slab

P1180287 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and forming what I take to be the reinforcement for one of the internal spine walls.

P1180293 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180296 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The paving on the two middle lines shows up well in this after being sprayed with water.

P1180295 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They were positioning the two short rails between the new points and the platform track on 2CC southbound. The points have their point machine box fitted. 

P1180302 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180305 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

If the final set of points linking 1CC northbound and 2CC southbound were in place when Train Guard was there they had been removed again when I arrived.

Work in progress re-assembling the cross. The first course of stonework is laid and they were creating a brick base within it for the next set of stonework.

P1180306 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180307 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180309 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Also on site now is the first section of one of the platform canopies.

P1180311 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180315 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

With its curved end.

P1180316 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Here we see what I believe to be one of the tree planting chambers.

P1180318 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

With a further one within the platform structure in the middle here.

P1180320 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A final general view south.

P1180321 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

On one of my visits to view 2CC progress I thought I'd take a few shots of trams in the sunshine.

P1180216 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180218 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180226 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I was at the present terminus at Corporation Street Cross Street watching Volker Rail carry out a thermit weld when I thought I'd go for an arty tram shot looking through the greenery in the end of track planters. As I was trying in vain to frame a shot up I noticed that the tram in the platform was actually a double unit with Not in Service on the indicator.

P1180255 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180257 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180259 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then as it waited to return to the stop this appeared on the indicator.

P1180261 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and off it went.

P1180263 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Obviously some form of delay somewhere. Here we see the same pair arriving at Market Street later on running to Trafford Bar presumably returning to the depot.

P1180363 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180265 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

St Peters Square

P1180290 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180298 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180299 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Piccadilly Gardens/Mosley Street, whilst I agree with Johnny about the excessive use of the horns from what I saw today I can sympathise with drivers given what they have to put up with.

P1180323 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180330 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180333 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180335 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180341 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180343 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180346 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180348 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180354 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Ironically between the Mosley Street and Piccadilly Gardens routes from Market Street there was a religious group proclaiming loudly how Jesus would save the assembled crowds. I say this was ironic as the result of the meeting was a large crowd across the Mosley Street track. It would need a lot of divine intervention to help some of those present if it wasn't for the tram horns.

P1180360 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## r02bapurdie

PEP_33 said:


> When are 2CC and SPS expected to be finished? And will they open at the same time?


St Peter Square tram stop will open first as going be eight weeks closure starting from 26th June to finishes off rebuilding work at St Peter Square tram stop which then will reopened to passengers by end of August (possible 28th August) 



> New look St Peter’s Square Metrolink stop set to open this summer
> 
> Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) is building a new, much larger stop in St Peter’s Square, a key destination on the new Metrolink Second City Crossing, currently under construction.
> 
> This summer sees the end of the 14-month construction project to build an expanded stop that is ready for more trams running through the city, more often.
> 
> As the work involved will take place close to the track, Metrolink services through the square will be suspended from Sunday 26 June to the end of August, meaning no north/south cross-city tram services will operate.
> 
> The following Metrolink services will run from Sunday 26 June:
> 
> Altrincham to Deansgate
> East Didsbury to Deansgate
> Media City to Deansgate (this service will start running from 1st August)
> Manchester Airport to Cornbrook
> Ashton to Bury
> Bury to Etihad (Peak times only)
> Rochdale to Exchange Square
> Shaw to Piccadilly (Peak times only)


http://www.metrolink.co.uk/pages/news.aspx?newsID=311

As for Second City Cross (Exchange Square to St Peter Square) that will open in early 2017 but I seen somewhere that it could be February 2017 if testing and driving training go to plan.


----------



## r02bapurdie

Nice photo of 2CC work Freel :cheers: I also took some picture down there today and try and not posts same-one that you took yesterday. 

Couple pics of trams on Mosley Street.





*St Peter Square*









*Princess St*







*Cross St*





I notice track slab (or are they called reinforcing mats?) that Freel show you yesterday are all down. 















:banana:


----------



## Freel07

Another quick look at Deansgate Castlefield this afternoon before the heavens opened.

They have started paving with the grey stone slabs in front of the staff room.

P1090019 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The short cut taken by many folks across the sedum trays between the approach and the island platform is now fenced off and it looks to me as though the fencing is longer than that needed simply to protect the work site. I wonder if that shortcut is to be blocked off.

P1090020 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090021 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090022 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090023 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work on the grey paving continues within the work site.

P1090028 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090029 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090031 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090033 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Here is another collection of 2CC photos taken this afternoon.

At the Market Street end they seemed to be jet washing the concrete and rail prior to the next stage of concreting.

P1080904 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080905 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The outer shuttering is in place

P1080906 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The short section of double track looks good.

P1080913 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080915 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond the temporary foot crossing near Cross Street Chapel the reinforcement for the slab now stretches right up to King Street on the southbound side.

P1080912 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Some short sections of steel mesh being cut and fitted.

P1080916 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080920 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Since Friday last week the first stage slab has been cast and the reinforcement mesh laid ready for the next stage.

P1080917 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080923 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Kerbs and drainage channels also in place.

P1080924 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over on Princess Street they were applying bituminous sealant to the edges of the concrete around the rails.

P1080927 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080930 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They have also made a start on work to restore the paving along the side of Albert Square.

P1080929 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside the Town Hall they seemed to be levelling the stone in readiness for the slab. 

P1080934 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again kerbing and drainage channels are in place.

P1080936 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the St Peters Square end of Princess Street they have now opened up another large area in order to complete the curves. More old rails recovered.

P1080938 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080946 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080947 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080945 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving of the tricky area in the diamond crossing is now being carried out with many of the precut blocks laid out.

P1080948 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090036 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work on the first spine wall for the southbound platform is progressing.

P1080953 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080954 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In this shot you might just make out the the first of the handrail supports are now in place on the ramp at the south end of the northbound platform.

P1080965 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the south end they were using a pair of Ironmen to position short closure rails between the points and the already laid 1CC northbound platform line.

P1080955 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

All the points at the south end are now in place. 

P1080957 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080958 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080961 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080964 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080974 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A second level of stone work is now in place on the cross site.

P1080961 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080973 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They are still working to complete the Lower Mosley Street side of the road junction

P1080975 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and seem to have restarted on the paving alongside the Midland Hotel.

P1080979 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Not much longer for these bi-directional tram crossings.

P1080980 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080969 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It looked as though they had done a trial fit of the glazing in the first section of the shelter canopy. Note the green tint to the glass. As I was watching they were carefully removing the glass once again and stacking it.

P1080982 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080983 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080991 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080997 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Lower Mosley Street the junction with Windmill Street is now receiving attention, with new traffic signal poles and new markings.

P1090003 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090004 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Another batch of random shots taken in the city today.

These token handovers will soon be a thing of the past.

P1090007 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090009 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090012 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090041 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090046 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090038 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over to the north....

P1080901 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1080902 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

to Victoria, where it was heavy rail's turn to suffer delays due to signalling problems. Which left me with time to kill whilst awaiting my much delayed train.

P1080899 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090060 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090062 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090068 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090072 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090076 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090078 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A bright start to the day encouraged me to take a trip to have another look at progress on 2CC.

At Market Street St Mary's Gate we see the northbound rail ends ready for the next stage of tracklaying

P1180462 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
with work on the base for the track slab well advanced and reinforcement mesh on site in readiness for installation.

P1180464 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond the temporary pedestrian crossing the rails stretch out to link up with the section already laid between King Street and Princess Street.

P1180466 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180471 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Insulating boots round the welds and track drain boxes.

P1180473 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back from King Street.

P1180475 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180476 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180481 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The curves into Princess Street now surfaced.

P1180483 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and work on the realignment of traffic lanes.

P1180485 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and paving in Albert Square.

P1180488 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

All surfaced right up to the present end of the track.

P1180490 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Facing the opposite way the northbound track slab now stretches along Princess Street almost to Lloyd Street alongside the Town Hall.

P1180492 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180493 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the first sections of reinforcement on the southbound slab are in place at the Lloyd Street end..

P1180496 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180502 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The southbound slab into St peters Square has gained a short straight section.

P1180498 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180504 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As we saw at the weekend the first part of the northbound shelter canopy with its two tone green glazing is in place.

P1180508 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180510 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180532 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The second section has also now arrived on site and was being assembled.

P1180526 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180528 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work has continued on the spine walls for the southbound platform

P1180512 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and also the paving between the two platforms.


P1180514 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The trackwork at the south end is looking impressive now

P1180516 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180517 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

although it still needs final levelling and fixing.

P1180522 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work progresses on the cross.

P1180518 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180520 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving work on Peter Street Lower Mosley Street.

P1180525 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I noticed an interesting difference in thickness between the main platform slabs and those towards the south end. The main slabs have a fall towards the centre but the final few are flat and thinner at the outer edges. Presumably this gets taken care of when the surface paving is added.

P1180529 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

After the mention of the technical issue found during TMS testing at Victoria delaying TMS on the Bury Line I thought I'd have a trip out to see just how much of the installation is now in place.

The following photo set follows the trip starting at Ashton Moss.

It seemed that there were a couple of doubles out, presumably to give a little extra capacity for concert goers to Etihad Campus.

P1180537 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180541 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

My first call was at Whitefield to try for a few shots of the crossover and associated TMS signals.

P1180542 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There isn't a lot to see from the platforms but here is the turnback signal and a couple of axle counter evaluator boxes. 

P1180545 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Taken from the opposite platform we see the signal and the axle counters again. You can just make out the axle counter heads on the far rail. This is the SPAS block to detect any unauthorised move from the signal back towards the crossover.

P1180610 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The stop line loop for the turnback moves in the four foot of the outbound platform.

P1180612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I then walked down to Moss Lane to try for some better shots of the crossover itself.

here we can see the points with their new TMS Contec point machines, point indicator and a few SPAS beacons.

P1180554 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180561 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In the bottom right the associated signal as 3007 passes by.

P1180555 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I then went on up to Bury on 3029.

P1180571 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Bury I first walked across to Townside to see if I could get any shots from there, whilst I could see a little of the TMS kit it wasn't that good a position.

At the end of the platform we have the new TMS signals and point indicators alongside the existing signals.

P1180576 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and also a set of SPAS beacons

P1180573 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At present here the original GEC HW point machines are still in place, I suspect they will remain as at Queens Road and the Eccles Junction at Cornbrook as they are more suited to the longer heavy rail type points than the Contec machines.

P1180573 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back at the stop at the platform end we get a better view of the installation.

With current signal 3 prominent we can see the two new TMS signals immediately in front of the camera and the two point indicators off the platform at the point ends.

P1180593 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There are multiple TMS loops in both platforms.

P1180583 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180582 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In this rather poor shot we can see the two point indicators for the approach points on a single centre pole.

P1180597 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As I was getting ready to return to Victoria an East Didsbury double arrived and fairly quickly departed.

P1180591 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180599 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Leaving me to wait for 3011 to take me back via Whitefield again.

P1180584 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back at the Whitefield 3011 heads off to Piccadilly

P1180604 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and we see the current signal 15 with its TMS replacement behind and a row of SPAS beacons on the OLE masts.

P1180607 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As an East Didsbury to Bury double with 3058 leading approaches we see the large mirror intended to assist drivers monitor the tram doors on the curved platform.

P1180614 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Out of the gloom of the short Whitefield Tunnel 3026 approaches.

P1180619 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back at Victoria

P1180625 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180633 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the final leg of the trip back to Ashton Moss.

P1180638 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What did I learn from the trip. 

Well firstly, Whitefield crossover is being treated differently to most of the other intermediate crossovers in that it is being fully signalled. So it looks as though it is intended for more routine use than the others. It seems to be designed to cater for controlled turnbacks from both directions as well.

Secondly the equipment all seems to be in place at Bury and presumably once this technical issue is resolved it wont take too long to bring the kit into use.


----------



## Freel07

Here are the results of my first photo survey since the start of this years St Peters Square blockade.

At the Market Street end the rail sections to link to the existing route are in place northbound awaiting alignment and welding.

P1180692 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180699 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the rails and reinforcement creep steadily south.

P1180703 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180704 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180709 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Princess Street we see the fully resurfaced curves.

P1180715 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside the Town Hall rails are in place almost to Cooper Street on both lines now.

P1180716 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180720 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180723 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180725 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work continues to close the gap into St Peters Square

P1180726 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180729 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The foundations for the northbound link onto Mosley Street are in place.

P1180730 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Mosley Street work continues to clear the site of the temporary points.

P1180734 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180737 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180738 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back in St Peters Square concrete was being poured on the site of the southbound platform. Access to see what is going on isn't as easy now.

P1180742 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180744 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the northbound side lamp posts have appeared.

P1180745 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

PIDS are in place.

P1180751 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180753 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180754 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Installation work on what appears to be a points controller cabinet.

P1180757 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The scaffolding to allow erection of the cross to be completed.

P1180758 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180748 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The first few surface slabs are in place on the northbound platform.

P1180760 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the south end of the former single line much of the tarmac had been removed from between the rails

P1180762 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and you can perhaps just make out that shuttering is place around the newer points.

P1180763 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Lower Mosley Street they seem to be removing the track slab where the points were.

P1180764 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180765 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


P1180777 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New OLE poles stacked on Lower Mosley Street.

P1180779 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Not 2CC related but making use of the blockade work was in progress restoring the curves at York Street using welding and grinding techniques.

P1180781 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1180782 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

robincole said:


> What's the unusual temple buildings and brick tower in the last few photos?





blindio said:


> the trafford centre ?


Yes they are part of the Trafford Centre, the large out of town shopping and leisure centre located on the edge of Trafford Park. This is the major target for the Trafford Line at present. It is howver quite likely that the line will subsequently be extended further to a commercial development, Port Salford on the opposite side of the Manchester Ship Canal.


----------



## Freel07

PEP_33 said:


> Great update Freel!
> 
> Do we have any indication as to when construction is likely to begin?


Preliminary works such as ground investigation works and some limited demolition have been underway for a few months now. However the main contractor has been identified as MPT who have constructed all the Phase 3 lines and also 2CC the Second City Crossing over the last 7 to 8 years. Now that the Transport and Works Order has been signed by government a contract is expected to be awarded and work to start before the end of the year. MPT are advanced with the detailed design.


----------



## Freel07

A slightly shorter than usual 2CC update since there is much less to see nowadays as things move to full completion.

P1090974 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still a few areas of paving around trees and lamp posts to complete.

P1090977 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090980 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090983 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Outside Cross Street Chapel this section of paving seems to have been completed very recently and the fencing left in place.

P1090986 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090987 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still a bit more to do.

P1090988 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More Traffic Regulation notices to commence on November 13th.

P1090990 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Highway works in Albert Square

P1090992 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Princess Street is open again

P1090995 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1090997 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

although I think its only in one direction as these lights are for a pedestrian crossing.

P1090998 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This bus shelter has been re-erected.

P1100004 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100001 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Highway works continue

P1100007 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100008 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100010 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A lot more tarmac has been replaced by paving in St Peters Square but there are still a few patches.

P1100012 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100014 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work is ongoing at the south end of both platforms.

P1100017 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and there is no access at the south end of the southbound platform.

P1100019 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I suspect this is the formwork for the water feature

P1100020 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100021 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The paving opposite the library is coming on well.

P1100022 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100023 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Lower Mosley Street the last section of paving opposite the Bridgewater Hall seems to have been done now.

P1100052 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100053 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and there is just a small area behind the Midland to do.

P1100026 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100030 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The pole for the point indicator has been erected.

P1100056a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and what I didn't notice until walking back to Victoria is that the TMS mesh radio devices have been installed on Princess and Cross Streets.

P1100057 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100060 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100061 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

on Cross Street they are mounted on lamp posts.

P1100063 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100064 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A further update from 2CC and St Peters Square.

Outside the Royal Exchange this team were setting up what looked like a cutting machine for what I think is an exercise in cutting level the concrete surrounding the rail. Or is it intended for helping to improve the grip for rubber tyred vehicles on the approach to the lights? I have noticed the same kit being used at this stage on a number of the street lines.

P1210175 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210176 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cross Street almost completely clear now.

P1210179 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Crossing signals now outside Cross Street Chapel.

P1210179 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210183 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Erecting poles for signage.

P1210184 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and permanent signals ready for commissioning at King Street.

P1210185 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Princess Street there is still some paving in progress

P1210190 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210191 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and highway works up at the Cooper Street end.

P1210194 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The traffic signals at Cooper Street have appeared.

P1210195 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One of the last sections of tarmac is being replaced with paving at Mosley Street junction.

P1210196 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More tram signals have appeared.

This one on the northbound 2CC line leaving St Peters Square

P1210199 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and this one controlling reversing moves from the northbound 1CC platform back towards Deansgate Castlefield.

P1210215 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving in progress at a number of locations.

On the 2CC northbound approach.

P1210204 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210206 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

at the south end of the southbound platform

P1210209 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the north end of the southbound platform.

P1210250 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In front of One St Peters Square what I think may be the water feature is taking shape.

P1210210 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210213 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210218 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210219 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## r02bapurdie

Here few picture that I took along 2CC route started at Exchange Square where 3120 tram was waiting there. 



Cross St where nothing noticeable in picture but did notice they started putting trees in near Booty stores (don't sure if this new or old news) 







Princess St where notice there cones have been put down on middle of roads. 





Speed signs have pop up on princess St. 









St Peter Square where tracks look complete now and notice these electric boxes have pop up at bottom of North-board stairs. 



South-board stop look complete and look like you may get tram on to 2CC platform now. 





:banana:


----------



## Freel07

I had a brief walk around the 2CC and St Peters Square areas today and post some photos to complement OCMCR's excellent night update from earlier http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136792217&postcount=45405

Starting at Market Street I noticed that the temporary earth connections which were at the section insulators seem to have gone. Presumably the wires are now earthed within the cubicle isolators adjacent. I would imagine that perhaps means that the bulk of the electrical testing at this end of the line is complete. There are still some connections on Princess Street.

As they were in October with an extra cable on each wire on the Cross Street side of the section insulators.

P1200920 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As seen today with those extra cables removed.

P1210361 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new benches on Cross Street.

P1210364 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another change is that the scaffolding on the frontage of Commercial Buildings has now been removed. Glazing was in progress this morning.

P1210367 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210368 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cross Street looking clear now almost right through.

P1210369 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is something that will need monitoring closely, the wagon is actually stopped in an area marked as being Loading Only. The bay however isn't wide enough to allow it park clear of the swept path. I suspect that it is intended that delivery wagons park partly on the pavement as the area immediately adjacent to the sign on the left has double yellow lines.

P1210372 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Everywhere else the bays are wide enough.

P1210377 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cross Street is only open one way at present.

P1210378 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still some areas of paving work on Princess Street as OCMCR pointed out.

P1210381 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210382 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210385 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Road marking still to complete also.

P1210383 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The southbound wire still has a temporary earth connection on Princess Street.

P1210387 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Testing work in one of the cable chambers.

P1210388 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Old and new tram signals at Mosley Street Princess Street

P1210389 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and at the northbound 1CC platform.

P1210390 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As OCMCR showed us paving is still in progress alongside the northbound 2CC line

P1210391 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210392 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210396 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm not sure who these guys were but they were very interested in the pointwork, taking photos of the track and points machines.

P1210397 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Strangely the signal which will control southbound moves from the 2CC platform was displaying proceed aspects today. I know believe that this signal relates to moves from the 2CC southbound rather than turnback moves as I had previously thought. Turnback moves will I think be controlled by radio instructions from Control. 

P1210399 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The feature outside One St Peters Square is progressing well.

P1210401 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210402 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210406 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210408 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210409 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I wonder is that black object appearing from the ground a water jet or just a workman's gas bottle. It seemed to have a pressure gauge on the pipe.

P1210411 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Oh I nearly forgot, OCMCR showed us the new anti skateboard fittings on the base of the cross in his update. I noticed that the slabs around the base weren't grouted/pointed to the ones above in his photo. By this morning the gap had been sealed so I wonder whether the fencing may be removed shortly.

P1210403 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Prompted by posts on the Ordsall Chord thread regarding the appearance of the first lump of steel I thought I'd take a look around the work today. This gets somewhat photo heavy I'm afraid.

There was some work on the viaduct over Castlefield Basin.

P1210416 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210418 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210419 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The viaduct widening between Potato Wharf and Water Street has certainly moved on since my last visit.

P1210422 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210426 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210427 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the other side of the structure I noticed that a couple of the arches had gained internal concrete structures.

P1210424 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210425 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and looking back towards Castlefield Junction I noticed a couple of attachments for perhaps the legs of a new signal gantry (they are different to the OLE mast fixings).

P1210423 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The amount of steelwork in the compounds grows as other posts have displayed.

P1210429 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210431 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More concrete sections arriving.

P1210433 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210432 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Water Street the widened sections are clear to see on both sides.

P1210440 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210444 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210441 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210443 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the site of the junction between old and new is now clearly visible.

P1210448 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That first section of steel approaching the river crossing.

P1210450 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The footbridge and the extreme end of the new steelwork on the right as it rests on the temporary trestle.

P1210452 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More sections in the yard.

P1210454 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new section seen from the canal locks.

P1210456 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210460 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then what happens?

P1210463 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Section number 2 appears over the river. In the right place at the right time again!

P1210466 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210468 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210472 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210474 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Workmen in place ready to receive it.

P1210477 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210483 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Almost down on the trestle end.
P1210489 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210494 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and gently down on the river bank side.

P1210491 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210495 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Nearly there

P1210503 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210504 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210514 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Progress was understandably slow now as they carefully moved it the final few millimetres into place and I was getting cold so I moved up to the Bridge at Quay Street for a final shot.

P1210517 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I had intended making this trip yesterday but got unavoidably detained at home. I am certainly glad I was.


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=1116
> 
> *First test tram runs along Metrolink’s new Second City Crossing*
> 01 December 2016
> 
> ​Metrolink began testing trams on the new section of the route between the new-look St Peter’s Square tram stop and Exchange Square stop in the early hours of Thursday morning (1 December).
> 
> The transformational Second City Crossing, due to open to passengers early next year, will allow Metrolink to run more frequent tram services through the city centre and across the 93-stop network.
> 
> The new line – which connects the expanded St Peter’s Square stop via Princess Street and Cross Street with Exchange Square and Victoria Station – will also allow greater operational flexibility and improve service reliability
> 
> ...


----------



## dimlys1994

From Global Rail News:



> http://www.globalrailnews.com/2016/...ned-to-deliver-metrolinks-trafford-park-line/
> 
> *Consortium retained to deliver Metrolink’s Trafford Park line*
> December 2, 201679
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MPT, a Thales, VolkerRail and Laing O’Rourke consortium, has been retained by Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) to design and build the city’s Trafford Park line.
> 
> The consortium will work with the authority’s delivery partner, WSP Parsons Brinckerhoff, to deliver the extension which will serve the intu Trafford Centre shopping mall
> 
> ...


----------



## Freel07

I took another look around the Ordsall Chord works today and was quite surprised how much has been done since Water Street closed.

Starting with some shots from the canal locks by the V&A hotel.

Once again I was lucky enough to witness a section of the river bridge being lifted in. This time using the larger crane. The first shot is actually from New Quay Street.

P1210563 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210566 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210568 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210587 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210590 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the opposite side of the river I was surprised how much of the new viaduct is in place.

P1210572 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I was trying to get a decent viewpoint but Trinity Way footpath is obvioulsy closed.

P1210594 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

So off to a better vantage point. The sun was really in the wrong location for these shots.

P1210598 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210603 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210607 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now back to Water Street to try to get a shot of the big crane.

These are the best I could manage, it's so big I couldn't get far enough away for a really good shot.


P1210615 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210622 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Stephensons bridge in the background with the final adjustments of that section I saw being lifted in progress.

P1210620 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new abutment where the new construction will join the MSJ&A viaduct.

P1210628 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and its opposite number on the other side of Water Street.

P1210631 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The widened viaduct with its fancy new OLE structures.

P1210637 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In the compound on New Elm Road the crawler units for positioning the new bridge were being unloaded.

One can be seen on the lorry through the new bridge section.

P1210642 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and another in the background here.

P1210644 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A temporary footbridge seems to have been erected over Water Street in front of the railway bridge, presumably to give the workforce access across the site.

P1210648 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A quick look at St Peters Square and 2CC on my way to look at the Ordsall Chord. As is to be expected not really much to report as the job is to all intents and purposes finished.

However Holemasters were up to something on the 2CC northbound line outside the library. No idea what but they had a diamond saw on site. In fact when I was there they weren't doing much at all, the saw wouldn't start!

P1210655 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210664 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Someone was asking whether the OLE was live recently. The answer at the moment is no as evidenced by the earth cable and warning notice.

P1210679 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210679a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The location of the time capsule.

P1210658 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work in progress on the feature outside two St Peters Square

P1210669 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210670 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210674 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was going to be at least one noisy tram leaving the stop.

P1210667 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

but not this one

P1210677 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm not sure I'll be standing here once trams are running.

P1210681 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210683 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210686 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The permanent signals at the north end are now working.

P1210685 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210693 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The plaque commemorating the Queen opening the Phase 1 network in 1992.

P1210695 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210697 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New pedestrian barriers on Princess Street

P1210700 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210702 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Tram Only markings on the 2CC southbound curve.

P1210705 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Stagecoach Chinese New Year bus.

P1210704 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Tree planting at a number of locations along with setting out of the protecting metal gratings etc.

P1210711 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210718 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210720 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## PEP_33

What's the latest on 2CC opening?


----------



## dimlys1994

Official from TfGM:



> http://www.tfgm.com/Corporate/media_centre/Pages/News.aspx?articleId=1134
> 
> *Art to arrive at Tameside Interchange*
> 15 December 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) has appointed artist Michael Condron to create and install artwork at the new Tameside Interchange (Ashton-under-Lyne).
> 
> Michael has a proven track record of delivering this kind of project. He graduated from St. Martin’s College in 1995, and his first piece of public art, The Martian, was installed shortly afterwards. He has since completed a number of major commissions in diverse settings and specialises in larger-than-life sculptures
> 
> ...


----------



## cairnstony2

It all looks terrific! Are there any dates established as to when the Trafford Centre extension might start?


----------



## dimlys1994

cairnstony2 said:


> It all looks terrific! Are there any dates established as to when the Trafford Centre extension might start?


Early 2017


----------



## Freel07

cairnstony2 said:


> It all looks terrific! Are there any dates established as to when the Trafford Centre extension might start?


Enabling works are already in progress at various locations along the route. The contract with MPT was signed off at the beginning of December following the receipt of the Transport and Works Order.


----------



## r02bapurdie

PEP_33 said:


> What's the latest on 2CC opening?


First gauge testing have already took place and from Metrolink extension thread it believe that more testing is due to start after new year and it seen that Metrolink are aiming for February opening so six/seven week times tram may be in service running on 2CC route.


----------



## Freel07

Yesterday I took another walk around the project to see what had been done during the Christmas/New Year blockade. Here are some of my photos.

A high level view across Trinity Way showing both the Trinity Way bridges and the river bridge.

P1210784 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A closer look at the Trinity Way bridges, note the yellow shuttering in place for a new pier between the old viaduct and new steel spans.

P1210786 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A similar view of the river bridge.

P1210785 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The remaining spans for the Trinity Way bridges.

P1210792 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another view showing the area where the old and new will link.

P1210793 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down at ground level the Trinity Way bridges look enormous.

P1210796 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210800 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking at the steel reinforcing on the sides of the concrete piers I am guessing that they are to be widened.

P1210799 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The shuttering for the new pier between the old and new structures.

P1210801 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Just this gap to fill over Trinity Way

P1210802 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210804 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210805 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210807 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

before the two main bridges are linked here.

P1210803 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210808 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A mix of bridge technologies seen from Trinity Way.

P1210811 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from the Regent Road side of the structures we can see the widened MSJ&A viaduct and the new Water Street bridge.

P1210815 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210820 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210824 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking down Liverpool Road now to the new bridge for the chord.

P1210829 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210833 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210835 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The link to the old viaduct behind the apartments from Woollam Place, it is certainly very close the building.

P1210830 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The two new bridges over Water Street.

P1210838 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210842 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now the river bridge seen from the site of the old Princes Bridge with the 750 tonne crane on the right.

P1210845 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I got chatting to one of the guys at the gate here and he explained that the work in progress with the excavator was to create two massive concrete pads for the 1350 tonne crane.

P1210848 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

You can possibly just make out a large hole being dug just behind the fence panel under the excavator arm.

P1210849 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The chap was really forthcoming about what was going on and was telling me how interesting he found the job. he showed me a couple of photos he had taken up on the masonry above the stable block on the left. He and a colleague had found 2 engraved images of steam trains in the stone which looked as though they had been carved by someone who was working there perhaps a hundred years ago with simple hand tools. Almost like century old graffiti! They were quite clearly old and rather weather beaten and also rather evocative despite being amateurish. He was really proud of the find and his photos. 

One of the tapered curved sections of the bridge structure on the ground in the yard.

P1210850 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally a couple of views from behind the V&A Hotel

P1210851 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1210854 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Brystar27

WOAH!!!!!!! it looks incredible i have to say amazing job also Woah thats a huge Catenary structures there is there for more Electrified lines on that viaduct wow amazing.

I can't wait to see this new Tram line operational thru out the city of Manchester, i am in the USA currently but i want to travel to the UK one day and travel around the country.


----------



## dimlys1994




----------



## Freel07

Whilst the VIP trip shown above was in progress something much bigger was happening on the Ordsall Chord Project. The big bridge lift took place this morning.

A mate and I had intended photographing the lift this morning so were rather alarmed to see the post by caiman http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138484452&postcount=2187 showing it already in the air before we left to catch our train.

However on alighting at Salford Central we were somewhat relieved to see this.

P1220355 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and we quickly made our way over to Quay Street.

P1220359 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220367 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8706 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then Water Street

P1220370 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8708 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from the west end of Trinity Way

DSC_8709 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8716 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Nearly there!

P1220394 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220395 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220398 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A final view from near Bridge Street

P1220406 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

^^^^^^^^^^ Thanks for capturing the even so well Freel...history being made there.:banana:


----------



## CJ-Downunder

*Freel07 et al - Respect*

As the 2CC project is completed, I would like to thank everybody for posting such a huge amount of quality photos, especially Steve Hyde. As an ex-pat living in Melbourne it’s been a pleasure to watch the progress of the project in amazing detail. I was a regular user of the city centre services from its opening, upto when I left the city in Oct 2000. And was present when the Queen officially opened the Metrolink in St Peter's Square 17th July 1992. 
I would like to know if anyone could post aerial photos of St Peter's Square, or even elevated shots from surrounding buildings now it is complete. There were some posted in Jan 2016 by “Slow Burn”.


----------



## Freel07

Well today's big event has been Metrolink's 2CC cross city route opening.


Starting at Victoria as the band of hardy first day travellers awaited the first 2CC through tram a couple of trams from Queens Road Depot pass through to take up service.

DSC_8743-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8745-1-2 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then what we had been waiting for, 3064 appears with the new destination East Didsbury via Exchange Square for the first time. The arrival ably captured for posterity by Johnny.

DSC_8747-1-3 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8748-1-2 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On arrival at St Peters Square most of us got off to await the first northbound 2CC set. One of the Trafford Depot 1CC trams arriving in the background.

DSC_8751 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8753 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now for the northbound trip, 3027 arrives from Trafford with Rochdale via Exchange Square showing for the first time.

DSC_8757 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8759 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back at Victoria many of the group dispersed.

DSC_8762 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now a few shots along the route.

DSC_8763 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8767 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3111 shows off its vinyls celebrating the opening.

DSC_8769 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One of the point machines at Exchange Square needed a bit of tlc.

DSC_8771 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8777 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8783 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3064 returns

DSC_8790 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

passing 3117 on Cross Street.

DSC_8793 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8797 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now outside the Waterhouse.

DSC_8803 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8804 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8809 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8816 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Let's not forget the original route.

DSC_8825 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8831 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to the matter in hand.

DSC_8835 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8840 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8849 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8851 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220412 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220414 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220416 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220422 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220431 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220435 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220438 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220441 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220443 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

then off home to warm up!


----------



## dimlys1994

Updated map in urbanrail.net:
http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/uk/man/manchester.htm


----------



## r02bapurdie

Here are my collection of photo's opening of Manchester Metrolink Second City crossing. 

3111 tram advertising 2CC line. 



3112 at Freehold stop using new destination. 



Cross St (part of new 2CC route)















St Peter Square Metrolink stop where all four platform are now in use. 









Deansgate-Castlefield Metrolink stop where Airport service temporary terminate at this stop until signals (TMS) at Victoria station are working properly. 









:banana:


----------



## WingTips

Great thanks to freel and RO2 for excellent coverage of the opening of the 2CC .

Now its full on work on the next new line..The Trafford Centre Line (TCL)

:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## WingTips

Some great shots from above of the new 2CC...



Slow Burn said:


> Some aerial shots.


----------



## frenchiejnr

Took these whilst walking to work via 2CC .Manchester in the snow looks like a beautiful European city.<br />
<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br />


----------



## WingTips

An excellent update from purplecat on the Ordsall Curve project...



purple_cat;138635207
[url=https://flic.kr/p/S8Qp7z said:


> [/url]IMG_2039 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2040 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2042 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2043 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2044 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2045 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2046 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2047 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2049 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2050 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2052 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2053 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2061 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2062 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2065 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2066 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2067 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2068 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2069 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> STB_2074 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2075 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2078 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2079 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2081 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2082 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2090 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2095 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2108 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2110 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2107 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2109 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2114 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2116 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2117 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_2119 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> 20170221_100139 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> 20170221_115310 by Claire Williamson, on Flickr
> 
> I'm not doing it again :gaah: :goodnight:


----------



## Freel07

One or two shots of the feature alongside Metrolink and outside One St Peters Square taken yesterday.

P1220461 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220462 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220465 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220469 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

I guess 2CC is getting to the stage where we have done it to death but yesterday I set out to get shots of it in operation with a full timetable rather than the limited Sunday service with which it opened. As things transpired of course the service on the Rochdale Line was disrupted and therefore headways were rather uneven. Nevertheless here are a selection of photographs.

A portent of sightings to come. 3070 at Exchange Square on a Milnrow service.

DSC_8854 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8860 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cross Street with 3105 also heading for Milnrow.

DSC_8877 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The weekday timetable of course includes 4 doubles on the Shaw - East Didsbury circuit. Here we see 3066 & 3099 heading for East Didsbury.

DSC_8890 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It also improves the odds on seeing north and southbound sets passing. 3066& 3099 pass us as 3106 approaches.

DSC_8895 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the corner of Princess Street 3030 approaches heading for East Didsbury

DSC_8895 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3084 rounds the corner into Cross Street.

DSC_8917 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Note the chap on left in a red coat checking his camera. I hope I am not upsetting anyone on here!

DSC_8919 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

he was so intent on what he was doing that I think he missed 3033 approaching on Cross Street.

DSC_8922 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8926 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

With the Town Hall as a backdrop a double consisting of 3077 & 3076 approach Princess Street/Cross Street corner.

DSC_8933 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3104 southbound on Princess Street

DSC_8940 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_8942 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3111 with its special vinyls enters St Peters Square

DSC_8953 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3058 prepares to leave for Bury with 3111 still at the southbound 2CC platform.

DSC_8957 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3113 at the northbound 2CC platform bound for Milnrow via Exchange Square according to its destination screen. Even the platform PIDs was displaying Milnrow on this occasion.

DSC_8960 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A view south across the square with 3 trams at the platforms. at 1CC southbound a double with 3025 at the rear waits to leave for Altrincham, at 1CC northbound 3091 is leaving for Piccadilly and at 2CC northbound a double unit composed of 3095 & 3085 is ready to depart for Shaw.

DSC_8970 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


3095 & 3085 on Princess Street.

DSC_8973 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the south end of the square 3032 stands at the southbound 2CC platform.

DSC_8979 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and subsequently as it departs for East Didsbury passes 3094 on a northbound 2CC trip . 

DSC_8984 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3094 displays Milnrow Via Exchange Square whilst the platform sign says Rochdale Town Centre.

DSC_8986 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Under a threatening sky 3015 crosses Peter Street on its way to Shaw.

DSC_9001 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Here even though the incident at Newbold was still in progress 3098 is indicating it is running to Rochdale.

P1220474 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back on Princess Street 3035 southbound and 3104 northbound pass the Town Hall.

P1220488 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3035 catches the sunlight as it rounds the curve into St Peters Square

P1220490 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Just to complete my record of the service changes from Sunday a couple at Deansgate Castlefield showing an Airport service.

3029 arrives from Manchester Airport as a double unit leaves for Altrincham.

DSC_9004 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Many of these passengers had alighted from 3029. 3030 is heading to Milnrow.

DSC_9008 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3029 waits to depart to Manchester Airport.

DSC_9009 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_9013 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## PEP_33

Do we know when the Airport services will extend to Victoria?


----------



## Metro_Man

PEP_33 said:


> Do we know when the Airport services will extend to Victoria?




When the VIM signals at Victoria are switched on.


----------



## CJ-Downunder

*Aerial of St.Peter's Sq*



WingTips said:


> Some great shots from above of the new 2CC...


Many thanks to WingTips and Slow Burn for posting the aerial shots of St.Peters Sq. which I had requested a few days ago.


----------



## Freel07

A few photos from a walk around the Ordsall Chord project yesterday.

P1220574 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220579 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I still don't like that rusty steel parapet wall.

P1220585 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220586 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I noticed a couple of guys working on the brickwork of the arch over the river.

P1220590 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trinity Way where as we know one carriageway has been restored to the original route.

P1220594 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220595 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220597 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It looks as though a start has been made on restoring the missing parapet walls on Stephensons Bridge.

P1220601 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They have excavated the area behind the hoardings where the arch and plain girders will meet.

P1220609 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220610 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the Trinity Way bridges it looks as though perhaps the walls will be cast on site.

P1220618 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220621 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They also seem to be building a wall of polystyrene blocks in one of the arches.

P1220622 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220624 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Salford Central.

P1220628 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220633 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220636 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220637 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF4511 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## Lemanic

So, I'm looking at the map and I ses plenty of oppotunities to build upon the new tracks. Outer Salford to the Engineering Campus through Princess Street now looks very promising.


----------



## WingTips

Work continues at pace on the Ordsall Curve....



jrb said:


>


----------



## WingTips

Birds eye view of the Ordsall curve project...



jrb said:


> Taken from Wilburn Basin.


----------



## WingTips

Around Manchester City Centre...



Johnny de Rivative said:


> [/I][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So my submission is that spending that bit extra on style, aesthetics and pride in a good job well done, will in the long run pay dividends in terms of engendering mutual respect . . . _
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Freel07

I took a walk around the Ordsall Chord project this afternoon starting on Chapel Street Salford where I was hoping to see the new bridge beams. Not easy to get to as this shows

P1220809 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

but I did manage a few shots from aside street which I thing is called Quay Street (Salford) to the east side of the bridge. At the moment the new beam,s seem to be supported on a frame set on what appear to be shipping containers.

P1220812 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220813 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220815 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They appeared to be pumping concrete onto the new section.

P1220816 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Seeing anything meaningful from the west side isn't a proposition really.

P1220817 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work on a new signal gantry east of Salford Central on the Chord lines.

P1220819 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the car park.

Concrete pump is visible at the new bridge section over Chapel Street and the new track through the old platforms is in place although only the eastbound line (I need to check my up and down line references) is connected as the other passes over the new bridge.

P1220820 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220822 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new deck can just be made out in this shot.

P1220830 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new alignment of the track towards Ordsall Lane

P1220823 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220827 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Trinity Way highway works were in progress presumably in preparation for restoring the reaming section of temporary route back to the permanent alignment.

P1220836 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220838 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220841 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Concrete pumping at the intersection between old and new viaducts.

P1220845 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The formwork for one of the new piers at the end of the Network Arch

P1220849 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the arch itself with all the 'droppers' in place.

P1220843 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220851 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work seemed to be in progress tensioning the 'droppers' using hydraulic bottle screws. I assume that there must be a specific sequence that they have to be tensioned in. 

P1220853 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

My guess is that the two red blocks are hydraulic screw mechanisms which work in tandem on screw threads to put the tension on the steel which is then fixed once the correct load is achieved. The two seem to linked by a hydraulic hose and in a later photo a second hose is visible running to one of the red blocks.

P1220855 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220860 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This view was taken from the Water Street side and the second hose may just be seen.

P1220886 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another from Trinity Way

P1220869 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Safety boat Boss Frog II under Trinity Way.

P1220862 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I don't reckon much to that steel parapet treatment.

P1220865 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A 'ghost' liveried Class 319

P1220870 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Water Street the masonry between the two old bridge seems to be having a refurbishment.

P1220876 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A final shot of the arch

P1220888 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now at Salford Central

New signal gantry behind New Bailey Car Park on the new lines. Signals with MC numbers.

P1220891 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The orange army much in evidence.

P1220894 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1220898 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east

P1220900 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The platform canopy on what will be platform 3 is supported on temorary props.

P1220902 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## CJ-Downunder

*Manchester in the Sun*



WingTips said:


> Around Manchester City Centre...


Great to see Manchester on a sunny day, late April, with the cherry trees in blossom.


----------



## d33206hg

DSCF5909 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5929 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5892 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
DSCF5885 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Aerial Video TV Twitter, via Ordsall Curve Twitter.





loweskid said:


>


....


----------



## Suburbanist

Manchester Victoria and the old trains looked absolutely dreadful in 1990 right before trams replaced them.


----------



## Freel07

I arranged to meet a friend for a walk along part of the Trafford Line today and took far too many photos until the heat got the better of us at Park Circle and we decided to call it a day. I will try to keep this a succinct as possible.

Alongside the canal at Pomona Strand.

P1230515 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230519 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the top of Pomona Strand.

P1230523 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trafford Road bridge 

P1230526 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230528 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West from Trafford Road. 

P1230530 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230531 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back east to Trafford Road.

P1230535 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230537 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Sam Platt's the concrete munching machine has arrived.

P1230541 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230542 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It looks like this unit on Trafford Wharf Road is being used a construction base.

P1230543 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Not much happening yet along the canal side.

P1230545 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But where the industrial unit was demolished progress on preparing the site of the deviation onto Trafford Wharf Road is in progress.

P1230549 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230550 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Trafford Wharf Road utility works in progress at two or three sites.

P1230551 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230553 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230554 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Moving along to the junction with Warren Bruce Road with the Coronation St set on the right.

Access routes to the Rank Hovis site have been amended with the original access off Trafford Wharf Road to be closed and replaced by a new access point on Warren Bruce Road. Thanks to marni1971 for this info

P1230555 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230557 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now the Bunzl healthcare site.

P1230563 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230568 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

We noticed a few of these notices regarding utility works. It seems there is some co-ordination with Electricity North West taking on a management role.

P1230562 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A lot of scrub clearance has taken place along Warren Bruce Road where the turnback facility is to be built.

P1230564 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230571 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Further utility work at Village Circle.

P1230574 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230576 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The site of the future Village stop.

P1230579 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It looks like the boundary inside the CHEP facility has now been established with a green mesh fence installed. The line running between the new fence and the highway to the right.

P1230586 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230587 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Plenty of utility works along Village Way which is now one way over much of its length.

P1230588 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230590 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back along Village Way in front of the CHEP offices

P1230591 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and also in front of the Exide facility.

P1230598 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east across Mosley Road junction

P1230602 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and west towards Park Circle.

P1230604 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230607 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I was surprised how much progress has been made at Park Circle with the site of Parkway stop and the route across the circle itself well established.

P1230612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230615 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east to the site compound and the site of the stop from Park Circle

P1230626 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and west through the roundabout towards Parkway in the background.

P1230628 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230630 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230634 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A final shot looking back towards the future Parkway stop.

P1230631 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm afraid we had to give up now as the heat was tiring us.


----------



## dimlys1994

From Metro Report

http://www.metro-report.com/news/in...k-extension-construction-contract-signed.html

*Metrolink Trafford Park extension construction contract signed*
11 Jul 2017










UK: Transport for Greater Manchester confirmed on July 11 that it had signed the £200m contract for its delivery partner WSP and the MPact Thales consortium of Laing O’Rourke, VolkerRail and Thales to design and build the Trafford Park extension of the Metrolink light rail network.

Trafford Park is the largest major employment zone in Greater Manchester outside the city centre, with more than 1 300 businesses and 35 000 jobs. The 5·5 km mostly segregated Metrolink extension will start at the existing Pomona stop on the Eccles branch and have at six new stops at Wharfside, Imperial War Museum North, Village, Parkway, EventCity and the Trafford Centre retail complex. Utility relocation works have been underway since a groundbreaking ceremony in January and completion is planned by the end of 2020, taking the Metrolink network to 103 km and 99 stops

...


----------



## Freel07

The following 3 posts record the first two weeks of a project to replace bridges on the Manchester Victoria to Stalybridge line and realign the track through Ashton Station.

Day one Saturday 8th July.

I took a look at what was in progress at Ashton this afternoon. The big boys' toys were in action and the track through the station has gone now.

View from Henrietta Street bridge.

P1100637 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100638a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100642 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm note sure what these precast concrete units are, may be they form part of the subway.

P1100642a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In the car park a crane seen lifting more concrete.

P1100648 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Turner Lane itself a larger crane presumably to lift out the old bridge sections. It was lifting its own counter balance weights into place.

P1100653 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The view from Oldham Road bridge with a ballast train and a couple of road rail excavators.

P1100659 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100662a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Turner Lane with the timber decking on the road under the bridge.

P1100669 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A final view looking east from Henrietta Street.

P1100672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Early week 2 18th July

Having been away for a few days I took a look at progress at Ashton today.

Work at the west portal of Katherine Street tunnel where a recess has been piled into the cutting side. From here I could hear piling work in the direction of Stalybridge.

P1100949 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100950 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Nearer the station work site

P1100960 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now seen from Henrietta Street bridge and Union Street car park.

Work on the platform realignment which on the north side has considerable narrowed the gap between the platform and the retaining wall.

P1100963 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100967 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110008 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110009 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Both of the new bridge spans are now on site, one on the station car park and the other on Turner Lane.

P1100971 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100997 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work on the subway structure looks substantially complete although it still lacks a floor.

P1100972 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100974 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Just visible through the scaffolding is the gap where the old bridge spans were.

P1100976 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1100998 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the bottom of Alexandra Road the new western abutment can jsut be made out.

P1110003 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I walked down to Oldham Road bridge next. This was renewed in 2014 and I noticed that abutments for the old tramroad down from Smallshaw colliery which crossed the main line on its way to Oldham Road Goods Depot at this point. Until the bridge renewal the spans were still in place.

P1100981 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This photo taken by my Dad in the mid 1960s shows the same location with the bridge deck in place.

neg1762 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to today and new rails lie in the four foot ready for installation with equipment also stored on the track.

P1100983 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west it looks as though drainage work has been taking place behind IKEA.

P1100985 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I now went off in search of the piling work I had earlier heard in the direction of Stalybridge.

From Mossley Road bridge no sign of work in either direction other than new rails stored and trackside lighting.. 

West 

P1110014 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

East

P1110017 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Queen Street bridge.

West, nothing again.

P1110019 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But east what can I see round the curve towards Stamford Street East?

P1110020 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

a work site near Stamford Street East bridge.

P1110022 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Stamford Street East we can see more piling work to create another trackside recess. Whether these are strengthening works or associated with the provision of equipment I don't have a clue.

P1110027 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110028 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east from Stamford Street no work visible. The renewed Currier Lane bridge can be seen in the distance.

P1110028 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally at Currier Lane bridge nothing other than stored rails.

P1110037 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110036 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The renewal of this bridge caused quite a stir as local residents accused Network Rail of destroying an original structure. In my view the results are quite sympathetic even if the parapet walls are necessarily high.

P1110039 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110035 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In fact I doubt the structure was original as a shot I took before the renewal shows fairly conclusively in my opinion that the structure had at some time been replaced. It had a concrete deck. The new parapet walls will gradually weather down to look very much like the older ones.

DSC_7034 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_7025 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

The following day 19th July after the new bridge spans had been lifted into place.

Having noticed this morning that the 2 new bridge spans were in place I went back this afternoon to get some photos. The pace on site seemed to have stepped up a notch today and there was quite a lot happening.

The new northern span seen from Turner Lane.

P1110050 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The southern span from Wellington Road.

P1110069 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One of the Rail Replacement buses arriving from Stalybridge.

P1110062 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This one standing spare at Ashton Bus Station had a badly cracked windscreen although it does seem to show in the photo.

P1110057 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to the station.

There was plenty of plant activity up on the track bed.

P1110070 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What looked like a bulldozer (laserdozer?)with laser monitoring kit working up there as well.

P1110092 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110094 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One of the cranes had gone and the other was busy loading up the spreader bars used in the bridge lifts.

P1110068 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110092 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Turner Lane the timber decking is still in place and there is a large mound of debris under the bridge which they had started removing.

P1110072 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110073 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110074 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Henrietta Street bridge the amount of progress can be seen. 

What I think are temporary track panels have been laid to allow road railer access to the Manchester platform line.

P1110096 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110099 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New concrete sleepers were being moved in alongside the temporary track.

P1110104 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110106 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Spoil was being moved from the Stalybridge side up to the Road Rail Access Point (RRAP) before being transported back along the Manchester line.

P1110103 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A queue for access to the temporary track.

P1110104 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More sleepers.

P1110105 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still waiting

P1110108 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Eventually gaining access

P1110110 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110113 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and moving back along the Manchester line

P1110116 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110120 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

whilst the sleeper machine waits with another batch.

P1110123 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Whilst all that was going on another machine was lifting and moving pallets of coping stone support blocks on the Stalybridge side. 

P1110114 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110117 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The Manchester platform seems to have its coping stones now but they still have to be fitted on the Stalybridge platform.

P1110126 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More activity near the bridge on the north side.

P1110127 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

I took a trip down to Ashton Moss yesterday and got a few final shots of the signal box. This one o the few fully mechanical signal boxes left in the Manchester area and its area of control is due to be transferred to the Manchester ROC very soon. I had heard a rumour that during the blockade for the bridge works the recontrol may be planned. In the evnt it transpires that the work will take place at some future date.

P1230645 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Showing signal AMN54

P1230641 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230666 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1230674 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The recently renewed structure for signals AM2 and AM4. It's interesting that the plate shows these as AM signals whereas what I believe to be the up main home is plated AMN54. The box designation is different.

P1230687 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Ashton Station project last week.

It seems the up line has been relaid now and work is in progress on the down line.

East of the station near Katherine Street Tunnel.

P1110138 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110139 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west to Cowhill Lane bridge.

P1110140 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Cowhill Lane

P1110143 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A Class 66 on a spoil train.

P1110145 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110147 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110150 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Henrietta Street.

Looking east the down line trackbed excavated.

P1110151 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and looking west through the station.

P1110154 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110155 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The up platform looks to be narrower now.

P1110157 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110160 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110162 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110163 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now moving to the new bridges.

Here seen from the up side at the bottom of Alexandra Road.

P1110165 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and from Turner Lane

P1110167 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the down side seen from Wellington Road/Warrington Street junction.

P1110179 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110181 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The rebuilt subway now has a new facing and parapet wall.

P1110182 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110183 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work is still in progress inside though.

P1110185 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Oldham Road Bridge the relaid up line can be seen along with the excavations on the down line.

P1110167 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110175 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A Rail Replacement bus leaves for Manchester.

P1110177 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

In view of recent announcements regarding electrification perhaps this is the wrong thread for these but a few photos from the recently re-opened Ashton Station.

Moving from east to west starting with a look from cow Hill Lane towards Katherine Street tunnel. Both lines have been relaid.

P1230999 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240001 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west towards Henrietta Street bridge and the station.

P1240004 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The same view back in 2011

P1010994 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Henrietta Street the new alignment through the station.

P1240007 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240010 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240008 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now the station itself starting at the subway. Work is still ongoing the complete all parts of the job.

New Northern corporate signage.

P1240011 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240026 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240027 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At platform level the platforms have been raised somewhat. Also note the new ticket machine.

P1240013 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240015 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Although this photo doesn't show it too well the floor in the booking office is now split level as the booking window hasn't been altered so the floor there is as it always was. The floor at the entrance has been raised though.

P1240014 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The platform entrance doors have been moved by swapping window and door positions round. The large multi pane window was formerly a doorway.

P1240016 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240018 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The changes have resulted in a new ramp to the staff access door on the Manchester side of the booking office.

P1240022 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240023 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over Turner Lane the new bridge spans are lighter in construction than their predecessors. 

P1240030 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240036 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240039 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The interface between the old stone walling and the new abutments is still to be finished.

P1240032 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240033 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240043 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

I took a walk around the Ordsall Chord job today, the first for some time I'm afraid.

Starting from New Bailey Car Park to give an overall view.

P1240065 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240067 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240070 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A bit closer view, I hadn't realised that only one of the 'swooshes' had been installed.

P1240071 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Trinity Way.

P1240074 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The start of the new structure.

P1240078 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What I assume is the steelwork for the second '[email protected] lying in the yard behind the viaduct.

P1240079 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Here I think they were putting in formwork to allow them to fill the gap between the old and new structures.

P1240082 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240083 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Working on the tiebars fitted to the new parapet of the old viaduct. The steel rebars are in place for what looks to be a terminating wall where the structure was cut back.

P1240086 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240087 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I was a little disappointed that obtaining decent photos of the caurved steelwork was difficult.

P1240091 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240093 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240095 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240097 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work on the old stone bridge.

P1240094a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That flipping speed sign is a nuisance!

P1240098 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the Water Street side now where a veritable forest of OLE structures is appearing.

P1240106 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The restored brickwork on Water Street.

P1240111 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Tantalising views into the structures behind the brickwork under the ramp. Are these the old stables I wonder. It would be nice to think that the windows are glazed so we can see inside.

P1240113 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240114 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The bridge into the MOSI site is still under wraps.

P1240112 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More of the restored old brickwork ion the distance.

P1240118 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240120 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240122 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Working on the old Stephenson bridges seen from the river behind the V&A Hotel.

P1240126 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240125 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally the Trinity Way 'swoosh' from behind.

P1240127 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240128 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Amazing pics as always freel


----------



## LtBk

How would you rank Manchester's public transportation on 0-10 scale?


----------



## VDB

LtBk said:


> How would you rank Manchester's public transportation on 0-10 scale?


A solid 0.5.

If we actually had the support of our "government" it has the potential to be a 9.5 but I'm not actually sure the current government know that there's a world outside London


----------



## Altfish

LtBk said:


> How would you rank Manchester's public transportation on 0-10 scale?


I'm no where near as pessimistic as VDB, I'll give it about *6
*It could easily be a 9 with proper investment but as VDB says, all that goes to London.


----------



## WingTips

An update on the Crumpsall works...



Freel07 said:


> A few photos from Crumpsall today.
> 
> Formwork for the new inbound platform ramp has started to appear. The base slab has also been cast since my last visit a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> P1240505 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240515 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Excavations continue for the ramp at the end of the outbound platform.
> 
> P1240506 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240513 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> There is now a row of what appear to be OLE mast foundations along the route of the approach curve of the new siding.
> 
> P1240512 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240511 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Some pics on the Ordsall Curve project...



r02bapurdie said:


> Some photo's of Ordsall bridge while heading back from Bolton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## WingTips

Update on the new Trafford Park Line...



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Here's a few from last week - little change at present :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Jonesy55

Cherguevara said:


> The local transport authority don't see the University of Manchester corridor as suitable for light rail, which is probably fair given the model they're following. Simply put, there's no space for an off road alignment anywhere south of the University, so trams would be very unlikely to be able to improve journey times to the southern suburbs. TfGM have instead placed bus priority at the centre of their plans here, and the three Universities are currently linked by Manchester's only BRT route. It's not a great solution at present, but TfGM hope to take over management of the bus network from the private operators in the next few years, which might mean more suitable vehicles for the inner city sections arrive at some point.
> 
> As Freel07 says Salford is a better medium term possibility, as it sits on the alignment of a potential route to Wigan.


Oxford Road corridor into the city centre then out to Salford Uni would seem a good option for a first underground metro line in Manchester to me.

Might happen by 2067...


----------



## WingTips

Some great pics from Freel Trams in the CC...




Freel07 said:


> Some photos around the City Centre yesterday afternoon.
> 
> At Withy Grove to start off.
> 
> P1240526 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Through Exchange Square
> 
> P1240527 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240531 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> A walk up to Market Street followed.
> 
> P1240533 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240540 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Round to the Delta.
> 
> P1240546 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240552 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240555 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240560 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240569 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240585 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Then down Mosley Street to St Peters Square.
> 
> P1240590 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240591 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240600 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240603 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> St Peters Square
> 
> P1240612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240622 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240623 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240628 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240629 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Then back to Victoria via Princess and Cross Streets.
> 
> P1240631 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240639 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240643 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240648 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240651 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240664 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240666 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> P1240673 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> Finally an all electric shots at Withy Grove.
> 
> P1240677 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## r02bapurdie

Photo's of Crumpsall work for new bay platform part of new Trafford Centre line which is plans to terminate at this stop. 

Shots from Manchester platform at Crumpsall





Shots from Crumpsall car park from Bury platform.









Shots from Crumpsall platform. 





Old crossover at Crumpsall 



3007 tram arrivalling into Crumpsall stop.





:banana:


----------



## WingTips

How long are the Crumpsall works expected to last ?


----------



## Metro_Man

WingTips said:


> How long are the Crumpsall works expected to last ?




Phase 1 expected to finish March 2018


----------



## WingTips

Metro_Man said:


> Phase 1 expected to finish March 2018


Ah ok ..thanks for the info


----------



## WingTips

A superb photo of the Ordsall Curve works....



DiscoSteve said:


> Courtesy of Kevin Booth on Facebook (and with permission)
> 
> 180 panoramic of The Ordsall Chord. Taken on a dji Spark from 40m above the canal basin on Middlewood Site.


----------



## Freel07

A set of shots from the Ordsall Chord today.

After seeing on the main Chord thread that some of the OLE wiring is now up I had a walk around the project today starting at the New Bailey end.

P1240699 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240700 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240702 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240705 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down on Trinity Way a couple of wiring end terminations can be seen now.

P1240710 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240712 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240716 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240714 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240718 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240719 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240725 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Neither of the 'swooshes' seem to be welded in place yet, assuming that they will eventually be.

P1240726 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240763 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Unfortunately the wiring doesn't show too well against the sky.

P1240730 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240731 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New stone stringer course in place on the old bridges now. Just visible below the red and white barriers. 

P1240727 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240733 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240736 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the other side of the viaduct.

P1240741 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The jungle of OLE structures and wiring at the junction. (What have they called this new junction? I know I have seen the name somewhere but can't remember it)

P1240744 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Water Street

P1240749 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240755 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New paved area in front of the apartments at the junction of Water Street and Liverpool Road.

P1240756 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240758 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Salford Central Station.

P1240772 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240773 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240779 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240781 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1240790 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

Hey all, and thanks to WingTips for informing me of this thread and suggesting I share some of my photography I have done of various bits of transport around Greater Manchester. 

I'll start off with a couple from the Ordsall Curve site and a panoramic image of the works underway (taken a week or two before it was wired up) 


Ordsall Curve Panoramic Image by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Ordsall Curve by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

And now, First Manchester are currently trialling a new all electric Volvo 7900e in a UK first. The bus charges up using a pantograph type device, installed at Shudehill Interchange, the charges the batteries up. The pantograph drops down onto two metal bars at the front of the buses roof, see image two below. 


First Manchester Volvo 7900e demo LF67EVV by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


First Manchester Volvo 7900e demo LF67EVV by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## r02bapurdie

Anyone who doesn't look on Greater Manchester Transport Projects thread's may be interesting in this. 



Johnny de Rivative said:


> In the shops now!
> 
> Hot off the press in this silver anniversary year is our own Mark Ovenden’s latest work of transport history and design: * “Metrolink – The first 25 years.”*
> 
> Having read it through at speed, I must say a terrific amount of work has gone into the 128 pages _(approx. ‘Quarto’ size if memory serves! - just less than A4)_ with lots of colour photos and diagrams at every turn. And good value at £12.95 hardback. Can’t wait to settle down with it on a Winter’s night . . .
> 
> This book certainly belongs right up there with the classic literature of the system, redolent of and even expanding on the work of pioneering giants such as David Holt, John Senior, Eric Ogden, Steve Hyde and Tony Young, and more recent erudite commentaries by Andy Coward and our own late Barry Worthington.
> 
> I know that Mark spent many hours of research in museum archives and reference collections, and as someone who has been immersed in Metrolink myself since its inception, I can say that he has uncovered some fascinating documents, pictures and intricate plans that I had never seen before, and all in a readable and engaging style.
> 
> With section headings in the Metrolink House style of yellow & dotted white signboards _(now to be found on every station except Edge Lane . . . :colbert _ Mark overlooks very little - from the horses of the c19, through the Picc-Vic and Portillo years; the organic augmentations of Phases One, Two and Three, and a good way into the future, culminating in Ed Howes’ elaborate network diagram projected to c2040!
> 
> Here’s a few tasters :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely a must for any Metrolink enthusiast’s bookshelf?
> 
> :cheers:


Waterstones and MDS Books are selling this for £12.95. Amazon are also selling this book for £12.95 but look like they sold out.

http://www.mdsbooks.co.uk/metrolink-the-first-25-years.html

https://www.waterstones.com/book/metrolink/mark-ovenden/9781854144157

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Metrolink-first-years-Mark-Ovenden/dp/1854144154


----------



## mikemcniven

Saw the Manchester Metrolink "Spirit of MCR" seen on the East Didsbury to Shaw and Crompton line. Named after the horrific attack on the Manchester Arena on the 22nd May 2017 and I do hope it becomes a permanent memorial. 


Metrolink 3022 "Spirit of MCR" #WeStandTogether #WeLoveMCR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3022 "Spirit of MCR" #WeStandTogether #WeLoveMCR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3022 "Spirit of MCR" #WeStandTogether #WeLoveMCR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3022 "Spirit of MCR" #WeStandTogether #WeLoveMCR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3022 "Spirit of MCR" #WeStandTogether #WeLoveMCR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3022 "Spirit of MCR" #WeStandTogether #WeLoveMCR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

A couple from me today. 

Starting with the 7900e demonstrator that's still on demonstration for Metroshuttle 2. Seen crossing across onto Dale Street heading for Piccadilly Rail Station

First Manchester LF67EVV by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Then across on Chorlton Street I went to see the Transdev Buses and met up with the WitchWay bus on the Dales Bus service to Grassington via Burnley and Skipton. Not long until another Transdev service runs from here, CityZap running Manchester to Leeds via Ainley Top (Huddersfield/Halifax) with another stop in Chadderton. Best thing is ENCTS passes will be valid for use on this new service much alike the other Transdev CityZap service running Leeds to York. Meaning if you have a ENCTS pass you can get to York from Manchester for FREE in around 2 and half hours. 

Transdev WitchWay BF63HCO by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Then across to Princess Street to see a Vantage Bus before I made my way home. So here's one of the new 66 plate Vantage guideway buses bought for extra capacity and to allow the service to run to the Central Manchester hospitals across near the Curry Mile (Rusholme) 

Vantage BT66MRX by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Ashtonian

mikemcniven said:


> [/url]


They've glamorised the witch in the Witch Way logo, shorter skirt and red stilettos. Looks like someone from the 60s comedy "Bewitched".


----------



## mikemcniven

Ashtonian said:


> They've glamorised the witch in the Witch Way logo, shorter skirt and red stilettos. Looks like someone from the 60s comedy "Bewitched".


That happened late 2013 when they renewed the WitchWay with them new Wright buses


----------



## Ashtonian

mikemcniven said:


> That happened late 2013 when they renewed the WitchWay with them new Wright buses


 Shows how much I've been out of touch. I remember the old logo being a silhouette of a witch on a broomstick.


----------



## Freel07

Firstly an apology for keep forgetting to post updates on various projects on this thread and thanks to WingTips for standing in when needed.

Now Part 1 of a 3 part survey of Metrolink Trafford Park Line progress taken last week.

Starting at Pomona I'll post some photos in 3 sets.

As Johnny showed us a while ago they have removed some of the concrete upstands where the junction will be installed on Pomona Viaduct. When Phase 2 was built this was known as Junction Bridge, not sure whether that name remains. I am assuming that the trackform here for the new line may be different to what was used on Phase 2.

P1110321 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110323 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down on Pomona Strand there is now a significant development. The first new pier for the new viaduct has been cast. Is this the first solid item of the new infrastructure?

P1110338 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking at it from alongside Pomona Strand it stands at quite an angle to the existing structure. But perhaps this is to allow for the alignment of the highway under the new bridge.

P1110339 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back along the Strand the new pier can just be made out under the crane jib. The competition was much in evidence today on the canal.

P1110344 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Trafford Road where we can see the piling and also a drainage chamber which seems to have been raised quite a lot.

P1110348 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110350 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Across Trafford Road and Sam Platts site has been completely cleared now.

P1110352 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Trafford Wharf Road it becomes apparent that they are raising the level of the formation, perhaps that's why that chamber is raised so much.

P1110361 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Further along demolition is well advanced now.

P1110372 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110378 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

MPT have taken over the one remaining building as a site office. How long this will remain will be interesting as it seems to stand on the route.

P1110373 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is the location where the line leaves the waterfront to access Trafford Wharf Road. Most of the spoil being used for raising the formation seems to be coming from this site which is where the demolition spoil is processed.

P1110391 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110393 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110407 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The site of Quay West stop.

P1110404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The route now enters the highway.

P1110402 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It looks as though the fence along the IWM car park has been realigned.

P1110400 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the junction of Warren Bruce Road the landtake for the curve is fenced off.

P1110415 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110419 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

All the unofficial car parking has been cleared.

P1110423 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and it looks very much as though the highway is now fenced off in its final width to allow sufficient width for the 3 track arrangement.

P1110423 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110430 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up at Village Circle work seems to be in progress to create a path through the roundabout.

P1110432 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110436 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More to follow soon....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Line Part 2 Village Circle to Park Circle.

Looking along Village Way to the site of Village Stop.

P1110439 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110442 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Anyone know if anything is happening with the old hotel as the site alongside seems to be screened off.

P1110443 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110450 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

After Village stop it seems to go through the transport depot by taking a narrow strip of land.

P1110446 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110447 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the west end of the depot where it will then run alongside the road which is somewhat realigned to the south.

P1110455 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It seems to run right in front of the building on the right.

P1110457 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110460 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the roadway has been moved south to gain some room.

P1110466 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond Mosley Road there are some pretty hefty utility works in progress.

P1110472 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110473 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110477 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Further along the land in the centre of the road is now in the hands of MPT and the utility companies all the way to Park Circle.

P1110479 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110481 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110482 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1110486 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Park Circle, the section immediately east of the roundabout seems to be in the hands of a gas diversion contractor.

P1110495 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking across the roundabout towards Park Way.

P1110492 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Final part to come.....


----------



## mikemcniven

CityZap Manchester launch today in Piccadilly Gardens! All the buses for the service use the ML**ZAP registration plate, which I think is clever. 


CityZap Manchester Launch event by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


CityZap Manchester ML05ZAP by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


CityZap Manchester ML05ZAP by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Some Metrolink pics 


Metrolink 3090 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3120 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3106 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3099 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

One or two photos of the Ordsall Chord taken from a Victoria to Lime Street Class 319 yesterday afternoon. Apologies for poor quality.

Starting at the west end of Salford Central (Irwell Street). 

P1250381 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250381 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250384 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250385 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250386 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250387 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250388 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

An insight into the new Ordsall Curve...

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ws/took-look-ordsall-chord-carry-13866640.amp


----------



## WingTips

A few pics of the Trafford Park Metrolink construction line.



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Yesterday around Trafford wharf


----------



## WingTips

Meanwhile down at the other end of the new TPL....

QUOTE=Johnny de Rivative;143379891]A couple of shots from a bus window near the terminus, not much apparent change, although it is reported that the first phase of groundwork on the line has now been completed :-


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me yesterday around Didsbury and Sharston 

Here is a First Manchester (Rusholme Based) Enviro 400 seen on Palatine Road heading to Sale on service 41

First Manchester SK14CTV by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Here is a Stagecoach Manchester (Stockport based) Enviro 400 MMC seen on Wilmslow Road heading to intu Trafford Centre on service 23

Stagecoach SN16OXK by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Taken from a crouched down position at Didsbury Village met stop (Got some funny looks as I do when I am been creative) seen heading for East Didsbury 

Metrolink 3104 (Dirty Knee shot) by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

A creative look on the City Zone on a TVM map

Metrolink map by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Selwyns Enviro 400 seen close to their Sharston depot heading out for it's afternoon school contract work

Selwyns SN16OGX by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

APH Sharston Optare Metrocity seen leaving their Sharston based and heading to Manchester Airport with it's next load of jet setting passengers 

APH Sharston YJ67GBZ by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

A very interesting video from Network Rail- The Ordsall Curve.

https://www.networkrail.co.uk/feeds/old-gives-birth-to-the-new-as-iconic-railway-bridge-completes/


----------



## Ashtonian

mikemcniven said:


> APH Sharston Optare Metrocity seen leaving their Sharston based and heading to Manchester Airport with it's next load of jet setting passengers
> 
> APH Sharston YJ67GBZ by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Years ago I went on an Arriva service from Alty to the Airport. It went through all the cargo/warehouse areas. I realised then the bus services are a lifeline for the workers in industries associated with the Airport and planes and not necessarily for the air passengers.


----------



## WingTips

mikemcniven said:


> On the new TfGM site under "Corporate" accessed from the bottom of every page, there is details about the future of Metrolink.
> 
> https://tfgm.com/future-travel/tram
> 
> Headlines from this page
> - Business case been developed for Wythenshawe Western Loop
> - Short term ambition to expand the APL to the new T2 development
> - More trams ARE needed and they are currently exploring funding options .
> - Orbital Tramway been looked into
> - Tram Trains including details analysis of lines they want Tram Trains on
> - Underground services in Manchester CC


...


----------



## mikemcniven

Some Pics from me around Manchester today 


CityZap ML05ZAP by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3022 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Selwyns (National Express) BV67JYH by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transdev WitchWay BF63HCL by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Arriva North West MX61AVF by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Great set of pics Mike..


----------



## mikemcniven

Some more from me, this time at Altrincham on Sunday. 

Arriva Wythenshawe's poppy bus, for the second day in a row for me 

Arriva North West MX61AVF by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

The usual line for Arriva Trains Wales to get to Chester via Warrington was closed, meaning they diverted via Altrincham running none stop between Manchester and Chester, was barely anyone onboard the service 

Arriva Trains Wales 175110 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Metrolink 3020 seen at Altrincham on a service to Deansgate, terminating short due to the service taking place at St Peters Square, note its poppy reef as the units named Lancashire Fusiliers

Metrolink 3020 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Manchester Community Transport, now part of the HCT Group!, seen loading up for service 288 to Manchester Airport, a replacement for when Arriva pulled the 18 from the route between the Airport and Altrincham via Hale. Although the 18 is now back at Altrincham via a more direct route and skipping all of Wythenshawe, Sale Moor and the Airport 

Manchester Community Transport YJ13HLK by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach manchester also seemed to have increased capacity on Sunday on the 11 service mainly using 192 hybrid double deckers, none of the standard used single deck midi buses were used 

Stagecoach Manchester MX62GEJ by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A trip to an I.Mech.E./PWI lecture on the Ordsall Chord project last night provided the opportunity for a few more evening shots in St Peters Square.

Using my compact camera meant my skills were stretched a little this time.

A quarter past five on a rainy evening.

P1250485 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250487 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250488 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Later in the evening between seven forty five and eight o'clock after the presentation.

P1250494 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250497 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250500 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250503 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250506 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250510 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250512 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250517 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250528 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1250534 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me around Sharston yesterday. Starting off with a bit of a naff photo of a Diamond bus which has ended up on the "Flickr Explore" list this morning 


**In Explore** Diamond Bus North West MX04VLW by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


APH Sharston YJ65EPV by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Selwyns SN16OGY by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Freightliner 66557 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Selwyns YJ57BBE by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Selwyns YJ05PXC by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Great evening shots Freel ...very atmospheric.


----------



## mikemcniven

Some more again from me today of a tram and some buses around Manchester City Centre

Firstly Metrolink 3004 in LBC advertising livery 

Metrolink 3004 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Now for the unusual and rare allocation of an Enviro 200 on the 34 to Leigh, typically an Enviro 400 MMC double decker bus 

Stagecoach Wigan MX62LCG by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

A First Manchester Enviro 400 leaving Piccadilly on service 41 to Sale

First SN14TTE by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Transdev CityZap parked up inbetween duties with a friendly driver, Gregg, running between Manchester and Leeds 

Transdev CityZap ML05ZAP by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Transdev WitchWay seen on Chorlton Street loading up for it's next journey to Skipton 

Transdev WitchWay BF63HCL by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Bullocks (So easy to almost type a rude word) Wright Gemini Eclipse 2 Hybrid seen on Oxford Road running 147 University shuttle service 

Bullocks BU11OCS by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

We now turn attention back to the construction of the new Trafford Park Line (TPL)



Johnny de Rivative said:


> A fair bit of work in progress along Wharfside to-day :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that remains of Sam Platt behind the black plastic roll :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty more flattage coming . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## mikemcniven

Four images from me yesterday. 

Stagecoach Manchester ADL Enviro 400H seen on Longley Lane, Northenden, looking rather shiny as it's not long out of the paintshop 

Stagecoach MX60BVM by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Rotala Diamond Bus NW, on one of their acquired routes from Goodwins, seen on Longley Lane, Northenden, on the long winded 278 (Reddish - Northernden - Wythenshawe - Sale - Hulme - Manchester) 

Diamond Bus North West MX58KZG by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Transpennine Express Class 185 seen passing East Didsbury on a Manchester Airport service 

Transpennine Express 185139 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

A Northern 319 in new livery seen passing East Didsbury on a Liverpool Lime Street to Manchester Airport service 

Northern 319383 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

More on the Trafford Park Line...



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Yesterday around Trafford road bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^What are those big things? Sideways pillers?


----------



## WingTips

The new Ordsall Curve opening any time now....



jrb said:


> Twitter.


----------



## WingTips

Meanwhile constructions forges ahead on the New Trafford Park line...



alr1970 said:


> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink01 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink02 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> This rebar looks like the bottom of the ramp off of Pomona stop. The gradient looks about right, so I expect a rising bridge section from here, over the area of the previous photo.
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink04 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink06 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> OHLE foundation pits?
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink05 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr





alr1970 said:


> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink08 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> After nailing the embankment, they're now driving sheet piles into the ground along the road side of the tramway.
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink07 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink09 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink10 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Sam Platt's site:
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink11 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink12 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink13 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Sir Alex Ferguson Way corner. It seems to have been narrowed, odd considering most of the traffic will go up here henceforth.
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink14 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink15 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink16 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr





alr1970 said:


> Line will run on the Hovis side.
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink17 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink18 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Warren Bruce Road corner:
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink19 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Warren Bruce Road
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink21 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink20 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink22 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr





alr1970 said:


> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink23 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink24 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink25 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink26 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink27 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Mosley Road junction
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink28 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink29 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Looking east
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink30 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink31 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink32 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink33 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink34 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink35 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr





alr1970 said:


> Across Parkway Circle
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink36 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Looking back east
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink37 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink38 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> I think this is the P&R site, there are a series of mounds of sand:
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink39 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Which I assumed had been delivered, but going a little further on, it's evident they've uncovered a deposit of sand, which they're busy extracting. That should save a few grand at least.
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink40 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> This might be a depot for the works, a lot of spoil processing going on here, on the north bank of the canal.
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink41 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> North bank, on the line side of Parkway
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink41b by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> On the south side, there's a lot of digging gone on, excavating alongside the road. Is the tram bridge going to be lower than the road one?
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink41a by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Along the Parkway slip road
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink42 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr





alr1970 said:


> The end is nigh!
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink43 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink44 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink45 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink46 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink47 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink48 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink49 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink50 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr
> 
> Finally, the stop must be here:
> 2018-01-23TraffordParkMetrolink51 by Andrew Roberts, on Flickr





Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Today from Trafford road bridge:


----------



## Freel07

In connection with Sunday's changes to service patterns a revised network map has been introduced. Thankfully this reverts to the style where each line appears as a distinct coloured line on the map.

The first place I found a copy on a ticket machine was Victoria on Wednesday January 24th

P1250871 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

So for todays upload, something special, some images from Newton Heath TMD whilst I was on a private tour, starting off with 150124, the first train to arrive from Great Western Railway, I am the FIRST member of the public onboard this train, it's yet to come into service with Northern yet as it has some things to be sorted prior to entering service.


Northern 150124 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Inside Northern 150124 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Northern 150124 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


150124 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Views of 150124 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

150122 still in base livery of First Great Western, this unit has seen service in Manchester, but wasn't in use today 

Northern 150122 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

A Sprinter sandwich with a Pacer filling 

Northern 150270, 142031 & 150277 #Three'sACrowd by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

A Sprinter trio 

Northern 150's #Three'sACrowd by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Freel07 said:


> In connection with Sunday's changes to service patterns a revised network map has been introduced. Thankfully this reverts to the style where each line appears as a distinct coloured line on the map.
> 
> The first place I found a copy on a ticket machine was Victoria on Wednesday January 24th
> 
> P1250871 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


Great to see a more visually understandable Metrolink Network Map introduced.


----------



## WingTips

As well as a new Network Map going live this morning, other changes have also taken place...



Freel07 said:


> I managed to drag myself out of bed to witness the start of Airport services to and from Victoria. Posted a couple of shots on the main Metrolink thread for the record http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144740743&postcount=50578
> 
> Here are a couple more of the first one.
> 
> DSC_0494 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_0497-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> I have more to follow soon but I need a brew and something to eat first.


----------



## Freel07

A set of photos from my trip to Victoria this morning to see the start of the extended Airport services.

Some of these are a little low quality I'm afraid, I often find the rather harsh lighting at Victoria difficult to deal with.

Anyway with the excuses over, 3063 arriving from Trafford Depot to form the first departure to Manchester Airport.

DSC_0492-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0495-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0498-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Off it goes heading for the Airport.

DSC_0500-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The PIDS was a little confused first thing as the next Airport tram was due well before the time shown here.

DSC_0502 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another early morning arrival. But note the PIDS now showing another Airport tram, but from platform A.

DSC_0505-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Anyway 3067 arrives on time from Queens Road to form the second departure and the PIDS has sorted itself out.

DSC_0507-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0512-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again the PIDS seems confused. It is all down to not knowing which platform the tram from Queens Road will arrive at as platform A is the default for all arrivals from the north.

DSC_0520-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Here is the next one from Queens Road.

DSC_0525-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

And the sign has caught up now.

DSC_0528-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0532-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0539-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0541-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I didn't manage to get 3 trams in the stop together.

DSC_0549-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


Anyone recognise himself?

DSC_0551-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0558-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Enough now at Victoria

DSC_0560-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0563-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0564-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Other destinations are available.

DSC_0571-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Market Street

DSC_0585-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0589-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0592-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

St Peters Square

DSC_0601-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0604-1a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0608-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0614-1a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0617-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_0620-1 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That was enough for me so back home to warm up.


----------



## WingTips

Great stuff freel much appreciated.


----------



## mikemcniven

Mine from a lighter hour then freel's 

Platforms M1 & M2 now referred to as A & B, yet M3 & M4 still are there, and everything else still has M1 & M2 listed 


Metrolink by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3090 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3090 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3090 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Tågälskaren

^^
Beautiful pictures, keep them coming.


----------



## WingTips

*"TfGM submits funding bid for Metrolink expansion"*

"Transport for Greater Manchester has submitted a funding bid to the Department for Transport to extend the Metrolink’s Airport line.

The Airport line currently terminates at Manchester Airport’s railway station, but the funding bid outlines the potential to extend the line with an additional stop at Terminal 2.

TfGM said the expansion would “align with Manchester Airport Group’s intended expansion to Terminal 2 and the future development of Airport City”.

The Airport line was originally completed in 2014 by contractor MPT, a joint venture between Laing O’Rourke, VolkerRail, and Thales.

TfGM will also look into extending the Metrolink from Terminal 2 to the proposed HS2 station at the airport, which forms part of the wider “Western Loop” initiative, subject to the funding and a business case.

The Western Loop could potentially link the HS2 station at the airport to Wythenshawe Hospital and the surrounding area, and is being considered alongside other options to make the airport a transport hub for the area.
These include proposals for a busway and cycleway linking Altrincham with the airport’s HS2 station; additional bus priority lanes on the existing road network; and an extension of the railway station’s platforms to increase capacity"

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk


----------



## redstarcastles

Some pictures from late (and cold) December 2017:

3083 St Werburgh's Road 27 December 2017


End of the line at East Didsbury 27 December 2017 - Eventual link to Stockport


3051 & 3007 Altrincham 27 December 2017


3042 Altrincham 27 December 2017


3042 Sale 27 December 2017


3065 Aytoun St 27 December 2017


3079 Deansgate-Castlefield 27 December 2017


3001 Victoria 29 December 2017

More here:
https://transportsceneireland.smugmug.com/RailSceneEurope/European-Trams/Manchester-Trams-2017/


----------



## r02bapurdie

My collection of picture that I took today. Firstly as Crumpsall tram stop where work is continued for brand new bay platform at this station. 













Crumpsall still have it's old totem in places. 











Photo's at Victoria station mainly at Airport and East Didsbury trams. 











I got picture of three trams in all platform at Victoria but sadly you can't see tram in platform D properly. hno:



Thanks for looking. :banana:


----------



## mikemcniven

A couple of photos from me over the past week 

Howards Optare Metrocity on Cheshire East funded 289, this is a service that is been withdrawn at the end of March following their service review with Howards loosing all the contracts they gained following the collapse of GHA Coaches a few years back, as a result, this bus, less then one yet old, is up for sale already 


Howards Travel Group RH66HOW by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

The first bus in the Arriva Manchester fleet to emerge into new livery as well as been the new to gain the new Arriva logo that officially came into use in January 

Arriva North West MX61AUM 3106 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Another scene to change sometime this year is these old Wright buses from Network Warrington will be withdrawn and service 5 will become known as "Cheshire Cat" and will operate with brand new high spec Enviro 200 MMC's with leather seating, a "Social set" at the rear, skylights and many more modern features. The fate of their other service in Altrincham, the 35, isn't yet known.

Network Warrington DG53FLH by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A trip into Manchester yesterday to attend the IMechE presentation on the Sheffield Rotherham Tram Train Project gave the opportunity for some photos. I present a selection here.

As many others have already shown us the new individual maps at tramstops are an excellent development. This is the best of the three that I saw at Victoria.

P1260207 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260198 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260204 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260212 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260218 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260222 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260229 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260244 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260247 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260249 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260255 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260267 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260276 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260291 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260293 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260300 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260306 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260311 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260316 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260320 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260329 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260340 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260343 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260349 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260352 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Commemorative Plaque unveiled to Celebrate the Opening of the Ordsall Curve...*



Master_Builder said:


> Love this.


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me today 

A standard and creative look at 3075 at Martinscroft on a line 6 service from Victoria to Manchester Airport

Metrolink 3075 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3075 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3047 seen coming into Sale on a line 2 service from Altrincham to Piccadilly

Metrolink 3047 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Two views of 3019 seen in Sale on a line 2 service from Altrincham to Piccadilly

Metrolink 3019 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3019 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3004 seen at Altrincham Interchange on a line 2 service to Piccadilly 

Metrolink 3004 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3032 seen at Navigation Road on a line 2 service to Piccadilly 

Metrolink 3032 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva Sapphire CX58EVP seen at Altrincham Interchange before running Sapphire 263 to Piccadilly Gardens 

Arriva Sapphire CX58EVP by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva Trains Wales 175111 seen passing Altrincham on a diverted Manchester Piccadilly to Chester service 

Arriva Trains Wales 175111 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Network Warrington DK07EZJ seen coming into Altrincham Interchange on service 5 from Warrington, a service due for an upgrade to "Cheshire Cat" later this year with brand new Alexander Dennis Enviro 200 MMC buses 

Network Warrington DK07EZJ by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva North West MX61AUW seen at Altrincham Interchange before running a service to intu Trafford Centre 

Arriva North West MX61AUW by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Great pics as always Mike, any further updates in the Trafford Park Line?


----------



## WingTips

*"Manchester moves to give Piccadilly wow-factor"*

*"A dramatic overhaul of Piccadilly station as an arrival point for the city could include three new public spaces, a revamped entrance, and undercroft retail units, Manchester City Council has said.*

With several strategic regeneration frameworks in the area now in place or updated, such as Mayfield, North Campus, Piccadilly Basin and Portugal Street East, the council has moved to update the Manchester Piccadilly strategic regeneration framework from 2014, bringing it up to speed for development in the HS2 and potentially Northern Powerhouse Rail era.

The station recorded 25.8m passengers in 2015/16, a number that is expected to rise to 57.3m by 2043 – but with the volume of residential and commercial development in and around the station, the number of people using its facilities could hit 80m, the council said.

Among the projects outlined are the formation of a “dramatic” boulevard that connects three new public spaces – a civic arrival space on London Road, a public square where Metrolink exits the station and a city park at the eastern end of the station.

A report prepared for the executive said: “The boulevard would be similar to a continental boulevard, contributing to the quality of public realm and life of the area and also, critically, providing a high quality new business address to attract commercial occupiers.”

The boulevard was included in the 2014 framework, but has been adjusted as the proposed HS2 track alignment has shifted. It is intended to better link East Manchester into Piccadilly and the city centre for pedestrians, cyclists and public transport, with general traffic movements restricted to access only.

There will be taxi ranks and bus stops, screened with green buffers and planting, along the boulevard next to the new station entrance.

The SRF proposes a large public plaza with new entrance and forecourt, to “provide an excellent arrival space and first impression of Manchester”.

The boulevard would connect this plaza to the new Medlock Park, a six-acre, south-facing park to the east of the station, which would continue the green space being opened out at Mayfield, and similar to that scheme, include tall buildings on the surrounds.

The third new public space is proposed at the boulevard’s midpoint, with a direct connection into the station concourse. Retail and business space would be situated along the boulevard, beneath the tracks.

Key elements of the station’s proposed transformation include:

Station entrance – multiple entry points, allowing near side access into the station from all directions; reducing bottle necks; and providing better connections to areas east and south of the station.

Entrance hall – a new main entrance to increase the scale of the station, allowing passengers to orientate themselves as they enter the station; unifying the HS2 and existing stations; and providing an improved concourse for the existing station.

Shared concourse facilitating quick and easy transitions between transport modes and allowing adequate space for people to circulate.

Internal street – between the new HS2/NPR and existing stations, linking with the retail opportunities in the renovated station undercroft
Retail – bringing the station undercroft into public use for the first time, to provide significant new retail provision where the greatest footfall is anticipated.

Structure – branching Y-columns are proposed to run the length of the new station, reflecting the structure of the existing station, and giving the station a strong identity.

Platforms – a roof structure which provides space, volume and light above the HS2 platforms, in line with the existing station.

Levels – level changes have been minimised to ease access and transitions between transport modes.

The council said it is working to gain greater certainty of HS2 construction phasing and minimise impact of works.

Projects expected to happen before HS2 in the area include Capital & Centric’s Crusader Works, Aecom’s Portugal Street towers scheme, while Store Street, Piccadilly station’s renovation and HS2/NPR extension, The Boulevard, and bus/coach interchange are expected during HS2 construction.
The Piccadilly Boulevard commercial plots and Medlock Park would be expected following the completion of HS2 works."

https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/news/manchester-moves-to-give-piccadilly-wow-factor/


----------



## WingTips

As most of Europe is gripped by some of the worst weather we have experienced for many years ..named in the UK as the "Beast from the East", some pics of Trams in the not so affected areas of Manchester 



d33206hg said:


> Sale Water Park DSCF8320 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
> 
> 3084 Sale Water Park DSCF8364 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr
> 
> DSCF8389 by Steve Kemp, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

An excellent update from Johnny de Rivative on the construction of the new TPL.



Johnny de Rivative said:


> I had a shufty down Pomona way the other day – I guess the builders have been laid off during the recent cold snap, but they seem to be hard at it again now :-
> 
> 2018-03-05 054 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 009 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 014 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 015 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 017 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 030 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 032 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 036 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 037 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 041 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 043 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Along Wharfside :-
> 
> 2018-03-05 027 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 075 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 081 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 080 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Through to Imperial War Museum :-
> 
> 2018-03-05 087 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I hadn’t realised that it would cross on to the South side of Trafford Wharf Road, into what looks like a trambaan . . .
> 
> 2018-03-05 071 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 069 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 057 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Perhaps it makes for a more rounded curve into Warren Bruce Road :-
> 
> 2018-03-05 062 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-05 061 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Finally, the turnback siding for football specials etc :-
> 
> 2018-03-05 063 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I didn’t walk any further as it was getting a bit damp . . . :storm:
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me today 

Edited 3022 #SpiritofMCR seen approaching the M56 bridge on a line 6 service to Victoria 

Metrolink 3022 #SpiritofMCR #WeStandTogether #WeLoveMCR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Unedited 3022 #SpiritofMCR seen approaching the M56 bridge on a line 6 service to Victoria 

Metrolink 3022 #SpiritofMCR #WeStandTogether #WeLoveMCR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3112 seen approaching the M56 bridge on a line 6 service to Victoria 

Metrolink 3112 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3085 seen approaching the M56 bridge on a line 6 service to Manchester Airport 

Metrolink 3085 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva North West CX06BJE seen on Greenwood Road, Wythenshawe, on service 19 to Wythenshawe Interchange 

Arriva North West CX06BJE by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester MX58VBO seen on Greenwood Road, Wythenshawe, on service 102 to Piccadilly Gardens 

Stagecoach Manchester MX58VBO by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Mike has been out and about recently spotting Trams with a varied Livery...



mikemcniven said:


> Some from me today
> 
> 3072 seen about to go into the Ancots dive under on a line 7 service to MediaCityUK
> 
> Metrolink 3072 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> 3046 seen coming into the Sheffield Street turn back on a line 4 service from Bury
> 
> Metrolink 3046 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> 3080 seen at Sheffield Street on a line 7 service to MediaCityUK wearing special International Womens Day livery
> 
> Manchester Metrolink 3080 "Celebrating International Womens Day" #IWD2018 #InternationalWomensDay by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> 3119 seen coming into St. Peters Square on a line 5 service to East Didsbury
> 
> Metrolink 3119 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> 3078 seen coming into Trafford Bar on a short line 6 service to Deansgate due to points issues at Victoria
> 
> Metrolink 3078 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> 3112 seen leaving Trafford Bar for Road 1 at Trafford Depot, this terminated at Trafford Bar and came via 1CC, not sure from where though
> 
> Metrolink 3112 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> 3088 seen leaving Trafford Bar on a line 5 service to East Didsbury
> 
> Metrolink 3088 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> 3069 seen crossing the M56 Motorway in Wythenshawe on a short line 6 service to Wythenshawe Town Centre due to the delays caused by the Victoria issues
> 
> Metrolink 3069 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A 3 part set from the Trafford Line taken today 

Part 1 starting at Pomona and as far as what was Village Circle.

At Pomona the first bridge pier is protected in sheathing and work is in progress on it's mate across on the other side of Pomona Strand.

P1260626 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260631 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Further along the next pier is well advanced with its base cast and steel reinforcement now assembled.

P1260628 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260633 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Further along again and more foundation work is evident. The piled sections seem to match the dotted sections on the drawings along here.

P1260638 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

34304290146_db49a2c52f_o by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Along with what I take to be the cast concrete for the end of the ramp.

P1260639 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260642 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Trafford Road. The concrete boundary on the canal side is evident.

P1260646 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260650 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Trafford Road the bed appears to have been consolidated.

P1260652 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260655 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

East from Trafford Wharf Road.

P1260660 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Near the Premier Inn opposite the site of Sam Platts I assume the works here are the beginnings of Wharfside stop.

P1260662 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260663 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The walkway along the canal is closed so getting photos of anything between Wharfside and the unit in use as MPT's office is a no go. However right behind MPT's building Johnny showed us some foundation work. This has progressed since his visit as these show. There is now a concrete boundary wall.

P1260672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260674 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260677 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What appeared to be simply a pile of spoil where the route leaves the canal side to access Trafford Wharf Road.

P1260680 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IWMN Stop site outside Quay West. Here utility work seems to continue.

P1260693 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260694 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

however from the road side that pile of spoil on the site of the curves between the canal and road seem to have some purpose as they have been graded and compacted.

P1260697 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260699 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the south side of Trafford wharf Road the road seems to be being moved over to accommodate a tram baan as Johnny mentioned. From what I can tell the line will be between the east and west bound traffic lanes here. That is certainly what the drawings show.

P1260701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260704 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260710 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The junction at Warren Bruce Road will be totally remodelled to allow west bound traffic to cross the track as it curves between Trafford Wharf Road and Warren Bruce Road..

P1260712 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260714 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Th turnback layout will be on the west side of a narrowed Warren Bruce Road.

P1260717 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260719 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260724 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260726 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The remains of Village Circle from Warren Bruce Road. Here traffic between Village Way and Wharfside Way and Warren Bruce Road will pass through the roundabout whilst the rest will continue to use the roundabout.

P1260727 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking from Village Way the tramway will be to the left of the island against the landscaped earth on the left whilst eastbound road traffic will be on the right (I think).

P1260734 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

more to follow....


----------



## Freel07

Part 2 Village Circle to Park Circle.

Village Stop site.

P1260737 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It appears some work has started here.

P1260738 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260742 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260745 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now Third Avenue and the CHEP UK site. This is where I get a little puzzled. I think that he area where all the cars are parked in a couple of the shots is actually the line of the track.

Third Avenue junction.

P1260746 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The CHEP UK site and car park.

Looking west.

P1260747 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

looking east.

P1260749 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The route now slews slightly south near Fifth Avenue into Village Way which seems to be realigned to the south.

P1260750 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260753 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260758 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260759 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Mosley Road the line enters a central strip with traffic either side. The junction is to be totally remodelled. Much of the work here is utility and highway based at the moment.

P1260760 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260763 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now on the climb up to Park Circle things start to get interesting. The lien will run in the median strip up to the junction at Park Circle with Parkway stop just before the junction. 

Work is well advanced along here.

P1260767 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The foundation slab is appearing along this section.

P1260768 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260769 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260770 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260771 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260779 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm not sure what this foundation will be for but it looks big.

P1260776 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking across the roundabout.

P1260782 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

part 3 to follow....


----------



## Freel07

Part 3 Park Circle to Trafford Centre.

From the Parkway side of the roundabout looking back to way we have come....

P1260783 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and now for the interesting bit. Looking south west now and there are two nice new sets of rails heading away.

P1260784 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260785 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Fitting cross track drainage channels.

P1260787 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260791 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The rails end where the track will cross the north bound carriageway.

P1260790 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It is just possible to see the ends here.

P1260793 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now to look at the site of the new canal bridge.

Looking north most of the embankment alongside Parkway has been taken away and soil nailing is in progress.

P1260799 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260810 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Similar work is in progress on the south side as well.

Sheet piling alongside the road bridge abutment.

P1260801 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260804 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260808 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

All this makes me wonder whether the ramps to the bridge will actually be a freestanding concrete structure similar to Pomona. I had somehow expected embankments for some reason.

At the junction with Barton Dock Road there isn't much to see as they have piled a load of spoil up on the outside of the curve.

P1260812 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But along Barton Dock Road by the Holiday Inn new track slab in in place in some places...

P1260815a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260818 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and again in front of Event City track slab and reinforcement has started to appear.

P1260821 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260826 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260828 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260829 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is now a gap presumably until highway work through Peel Circle is finished. work has started at the terminus though.

P1260830 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The limits of the alignment can be seen as it enters the site of the stop. The blue line is the swept path and the red is I think the edge of the slab. You may be able to just make out similar markings in the background.

P1260833 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The approach alignment.

P1260831 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260832 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I was lucky here as one of compound gates was open and the guys were only too happy to let me take shots clear of any fencing or gates.

P1260834 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260835 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260837 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I had intended to take a few from the X50 bus but hadn't realised that the stop is now moved down in front of Event City so by the time I had got upstairs we were really too far along Barton Dock road and anyway I don't have Johnny's skills taking photos from a moving bus. all I managed were these 2 pathetic attempts.

P1260838 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260839 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Of to put my feet up with a beer now. :cheers:


----------



## Freel07

I must apologise for the lack of proof reading in the Trafford Line posts last night. Looking through again today I found 3 instances of incorrectly posted photos, I had not copied the correct BBcode and merely duplicated the previous shot 3 times one in each of parts 1 to 3.:bash:

i have corrected them now but I don't think they really detracted from the posts other than the one on part 3 where I posted a shot of Park Circle twice instead of including my first sight of the new track.


----------



## mikemcniven

*11th March 2018 pictures, Enjoy!*

Some from me today 

Network Warrington DK07FWH seen coming into Altrincham on service 5 from Warrington

Network Warrington DK07FWH by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Howards Travel Group SN66WND seen on Chicago Avenue, Manchester Airport, on service 200 to Wilmslow 

Howards Travel Group SN66WND by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Manchester Airport YJ17FYD seen on Ringway on 6 Staff East 

Manchester Airport YJ17FYD by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester SL64HZR seen on the roundabout at the M56 junction at Manchester Airport on the 43 from Piccadilly Gardens 

Stagecoach Manchester SL64HZR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Howards Travel Group MH66HOW seen at Altrincham on Rail Replacement work for Northern on a service from Stockport to Northwich 

Howards Travel Group MH66HOW by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva Sapphire CX58EVU seen on Stamford New Road, Altrincham, about to terminate on service 263 from Piccadilly Gardens

Arriva Sapphire CX58EVU by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Metrolink 3003 seen at Navigation Road on a line 2 service to Altrincham

Metrolink 3003 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Finally Metrolink 3022 "Spirit of MCR" seen at Navigation Road on a line 2 service to Piccadilly 

Metrolink 3022 "Spirit of MCR" #WeStandTogether #WeLoveMCR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

*Railways! 15/03/2018*

Some railway photos from me today starting off with a *MEGA RARE* CrossCountry Trains HST in Manchester due to the Cheltenham Festival 

CorssCountry Trains 43366 seen at Stockport heading upto Piccadilly 20 late 

*RARE* CrossCountry Trains 43366 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

CrossCountry Trains 43357 seen again at Stockport running 20 late, left 25 late! 

*RARE* CrossCountry Trains 43357 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva Trains Wales 150241 seen at Stockport on a Cardiff Central to Piccadilly service 

Arriva Trains Wales 150241 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

ex GWR 150129 now with Northern coming into Piccadilly from Buxton

Northern 150129 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

East Midlands Trains 156498 seen at Piccadilly on a Norwich/Nottingham to Liverpool service

East Midlands Trains 156498 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Northern 319366, now with new Northern fabric seats, at Piccadilly on a Liverpool to Manchester Airport service

Northern 319366 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Virgin Trains 390020 at Stockport in new livery on a Euston to Piccadilly service

Virgin Trains 390020 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

*Buses! 17/03/2018*

Some from me today in on and off blizzards! 

Stagecoach Manchester MX57LCF seen in very snowy conditions around Withington Village on the 42B to Woodford

Stagecoach Manchester MX57LCF by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Still in snowy Withington Village is First Manchester SN14TUJ on service 41 to Piccadilly Gardens 

First Manchester SN14TUJ by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Not as snowy MCT Travel YJ13HLG seen in Stockport on the 307 circular service 

MCT Travel YJ13HLG by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester SN67WVM seen in Stockport on the 11 to Altrincham

Stagecoach Manchester SN67WVM by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stotts MX07NTG coming into Stockport Bus Station in a moment of sunshine on the 364 from Bosden Farm 

Stotts MX07NTG by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

High Peak Bus Company FN04HTU coming into Stockport on Skyline 199 to Manchester Airport 

High Peak FN04HTU by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester MK59BLU leaving Stockport on the 374 to Hazel Grove Railway Station 

Stagecoach Manchester MK59BLU by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester YX63ZWC coming into Stockport on the 313 from Grove Lane 

Stagecoach Manchester YX63ZWC by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Some finishing touches now being applied to the area around the recently opened Ordsall Chord...



Master_Builder said:


> Manchester side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before the restoration:


----------



## WingTips

*A great update from Johnny de Rivative on the TPL...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Anyway, back to a line that really is being built. Like stoppy (we wll all meet up one day!) I also took a shufty around Wharfside yesterday – things are moving on fairly quickly with always one or two new bits to see. Here the way through is getting flatter :-
> 
> 2018-03-21 016 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> In some places the Trafford line will see the Salford lines 3 and 7. I can’t quite make out the fleet number of this one . . .
> 
> 2018-03-21 012 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Nor the destination :-
> 
> 2018-03-21 013 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> But I think this might be coming my favourite feature of all time . . .
> 
> 2018-03-21 018 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-21 020 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> It looks like there will be quite a wide walkway on the waterside :-
> 
> 2018-03-21 021 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-21 024 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-21 026 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-21 028 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> This seems to be the current state of play at Wharfside tramstop. One of the new concrete walls is at right angles to the waterside :-
> 
> 2018-03-21 039 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Perhaps it will be the endstop of the wide platform for football crowds? ;-
> 
> 2018-03-21 040 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-21 050 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Over to Pomona where the second and third ‘chairs’ to support the viaduct are appearing :-
> 
> 2018-03-21 055 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I am told there will be six of these altogether :-
> 
> 2018-03-21 059 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-21 067 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-21 074 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-21 083 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-03-21 002 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> All happening.
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## WingTips

*A Birds Eye View Of The Recently Completed Ordsall Chord....*



Master_Builder said:


>


----------



## Freel07

I had another walk from Pomona to the Trafford Centre today to look around the works associated with the Metrolink Trafford Park Line..

I'll post the photos in 3 sets again starting at Pomona through to Village Circle.

We now have both of the piers for the first span of the new ramp/viaduct. Both protected with plywood.

P1260959 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They were pouring concrete at the site of the next pier.

P1260961 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260966 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The third and fourth are already partially in place but appear to be hollow shells with internal reinforcement at the moment .

Number 3

P1260969 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Number 4 

P1260971 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260972 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The end of the ramp.

P1260973 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260975 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back along Pomona Strand we can see all the currently existing piers.

P1260977 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260978 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now up to Trafford Road for a look back.

P1260987 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A side wall is appearing on the canal side.

P1260989 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1260991 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking towards Wharfside.

There appear to be more sections of low wall along the stone retaining wall. I actually wonder whether these are the same combined wall and duct sections they used on the first part of the South Manchester Line.

P1260996 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the site of Wharfside Stop they have built the area up with stone. I think this may be to allow piling to be put in for the stop foundation.

P1270003 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270008 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There are some QR Code plates on the fence. This one when scanned tells you it is Wharfside Stop and seems to link to a 3D (?) model.

P1270007 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Moving along to the canal side ramp behind the MPT offices they have started to back fill the space now. Again I wonder whether this is to allow piling to take place.

P1270018 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270020 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270024 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Around Quay West and IWMN utility works are still ongoing.

P1270034 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

although more of the reinforced concrete edge strip has gone in between Rank Hovis and Warren Bruce Road.

P1270037 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270039 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270041 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Warren Bruce Road they seem to have started consolidating the track bed.

P1270046 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270047 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270048 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More to follow......


----------



## Freel07

Part 2 Village Circle to Park Circle.

Mention has already been made of Village Circle and the disappearance of the old railway track. However the new formation is starting to appear.

P1270054 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270060 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Village Way

P1270063 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270063 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270067 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Turning round to Village Way the location of the stop now has shuttering in place for the inbound platform slab.

P1270070 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270078 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is then mainly utility works again until just after Mosley Road.

P1270081 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Although in front of the CHEP offices the route of the line as it enters Village Way is now apparent.

P1270083 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More utility works.

P1270088 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the widening of Village Way on the south side at Mosley Road.

P1270092 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270094 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now approaching Park Circle the track slab we saw last time is easier to see.

P1270097 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and it has gained kerbs.

P1270099 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270101 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270102 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway stop has started to appear.

P1270105 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270107 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270109 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270110 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Through Park Circle track slab is being installed.

P1270113 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270115 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270120 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the south side of the circle excavations for the park and ride car park I assume.

P1270117 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270118 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270128 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


again more to follow.....


----------



## Freel07

Part 3 Park Circle to Trafford Centre.

To the west side of Park Circle a start has been made on embedding a short section of the track. I think to allow the highway to be moved over so that they can extend the slab out across the road.

P1270121 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270122 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270123 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270126 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up on Park Way shuttering is being installed to allow the rails to be embedded.

P1270130 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now to the Bridgewater Canal Bridge site where piling for the abutments is partially complete on both sides.

P1270134 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270135 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270141 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270140 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270138 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270142 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270139 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down at Barton Dock Road it isn't easy to see the area where the line will curve alongside Park Way.

P1270144 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Barton Dock Road first stage track slab is in place outside the Holiday Inn.

P1270148 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270153 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and also the other way outside Event City.

P1270155 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270157 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270161 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But up at the Peel Circle/Phoenix Way end rails are in place for a short distance.

P1270162 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270164 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270165 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What I assume is the site of Event City stop has been fenced off now.

P1270168 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and finally work is now underway in earnest at the terminus.

P1270173 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270173 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270178 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270180 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's all folks.


----------



## mikemcniven

Not posted on here for a while so here from me today, _Enjoy!_

Semi-preserved former Stagecoach, now MP Travel T728OEF outside Victoria on Rail Replacement work to Rochdale 



Transdev Rosso PO59MLZ seen on Corporation Street after arriving in from Rochdale on Rail Replacement 



Transdev The Burnley Bus Company "The WitchWay" BF63HCO seen on John Dolton Street on X43 to Grassington via Burnley and Skipton 



Former Rusholme depot, now First Manchester Bolton depot SN14TSZ seen turning onto Cross Street on service 36 from Bolton with 41 service branding removed 



First Manchester Vantage BT66MRO seen on Princess Street on V1 to Leigh via the guided busway 



Transdev The Burnley Bus Company "CityZap" ML03ZAP seen on Portland Street on Zap to Leeds 



Stagecoach Manchester SN17MJU seen parked on Chorlton Street before operating service 49 to Oldham 



Transdev The Burnley Bus Company "The WitchWay" BF63HCG seen on Chorlton Street on X43 to Burnley 



Metrolink 3044 on Auyton Street on a line 4 service to Piccadilly 



Stagecoach Manchester MX62GCK seen on Auyton Street on 192 from Hazel Grove



Stagecoach Manchester MX62GWE seen on Auyton Street on 192 from Hazel Grove



Stagecoach Manchester SN65OBS seen on Piccadilly on service 204 to Hyde 



Metrolink 3118 on a line 3 service to Eccles via MediaCityUK 



Northern 323231 seen leaving Gatley on a service to Crewe via Manchester Airport


----------



## WingTips

*A Construction Update on the Trafford Park Metrolink Line...*



Stopfordian Dreamer said:


> Speaking of the Trafford Park line, here's how it's progressing around Trafford Wharf road today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general the area looks much flatter, clearer and organised than before.


----------



## WingTips

*Some Superb Pictures...
*



mikemcniven said:


> So I hope you don't all mind, but there was a photography event last night at the East Lancashire Railway for the 6 class 40's that are there for the event this weekend, so I will share a few of my images from the event, including a Deltic and City of Wells creeping into the images! Enjoy, as ever there is more on my Flickr, link in signature, if you want to see more!
> 
> for reference below (L to R) D200, D213, 40106, 40012, 40135, 40145
> 
> The Splendid Six
> 
> 
> The splendid six by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> The Super Six
> 
> 
> The Super Six by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> Next image is a HUGE Panoramic one, sorry!
> 
> The Winning 240
> 
> 
> The winning 240 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> City of Wells
> 
> 
> City of Wells 34092 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> Deltic 55009 (D9009) Alycidon
> 
> 
> 55009 D9009 Alycidon by Mike McNiven, on Flickr
> 
> More details of the Class 40 @ 60 event this weekend: http://www.eastlancsrailway.org.uk/events-activities/2018/4/40s-at-60.aspx





LM93 said:


> ^^ That is brilliant, good job on that one


----------



## WingTips

*Our Roving Reporters have been Out and About again on the TPL...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> I took a Sunday stroll from Warren Bruce to Pomona. To the non-technical eye, not much visible change from Freel’s last tour de force, so I’ve concentrated on the environs of my favourite bit of this route . . .
> 
> 2018-04-15 008 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 010 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 014 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 019 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 021 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 023 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Peel’s impregnable HQ reminds me of the monolith from 2001 – a Space Odyssey :-
> 
> 2018-04-15 024 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Another monolith which later that day was to hand City the Premier League Title on a plate . . . :rofl:
> 
> 2018-04-15 026 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Looking across to the waterside :-
> 
> 2018-04-15 027 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 028 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I was always rather fond of these gates, I guess it’s unlikely they will re-appear :-
> 
> 2018-04-15 032 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Looking back from the water’s edge :-
> 
> 2018-04-15 035 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> _More follows later, as flickr is excruciatingly slow to-day!_
> 
> -/--
> 
> :cheers:





wrinkly said:


> which incidentally has just celebrated the 50th anniversary of its release in the US, and will do so next month in the UK.
> 
> The Peel building also fits my idea of one of the ministries in _1984_.





Johnny de Rivative said:


> Well, it’s not miniluv wrinkle – they won’t even let people walk across their car park – but it is certainly miniplenty for them!!
> 
> Anyway, continuing our walk along the waterfront as the rain starts to come down :-
> 
> 2018-04-15 038 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 040 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 041 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> The slutch of Wharfside :-
> 
> 2018-04-15 044 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 048 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 052 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 057 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Quite a lot of people walk from Media City to United :-
> 
> 2018-04-15 059 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 064 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 065 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 074 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 080 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 082 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 007 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-04-15 006 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> As j616s mentioned, green fencing has appeared at the turnout :-
> 
> 2018-04-15 089 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> And yellow doors in the air, for climbing the stairway to heaven . . .
> 
> 2018-04-15 090 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## Freel07

On Wednesday afternoon I thought I'd have a shufty to see what work is in progress between Ashton Station and Ashton Moss North Junction so far.

First this is what we used to see at Ashton Moss.

P1110819 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I think this is the nearest equivalent to the photograph above.

P1270310 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work is in full swing now. The signal box went over the weekend and track work is progressing well. In the work compound are stacks of prefabricated point work panels. Also present was a Fish and Chip van, obviously the work gangs have everything they need!

P1270293 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The Up Ashton has been removed for renewal with a works train standing on the Down Ashton. The Up Branch has been partially relaid and passes through the site of the signal box. The remnants of the crossover (under 7th and 8th wagons) and lead from the Down Ashton to Up Branch (under 5th wagon) can be made out under the train. The Up branch is obviously being realigned to improve speeds.

P1270311 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond the road railer excavator in the middle can be seen the ballast laid out for the soon to be realigned Down Branch, again realigned for higher speeds.

P1270308 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From a signalling perspective all the old signals at the junction have gone and most have been replaced by new 4 aspect LED colour light signals with MN ID plates.

Richmond Street Down Ashton

P1270300 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up Ashton between Oldham Road and Richmond Street

P1270319 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Oldham Road Bridge Down Ashton

P1270314 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Ashton Station Up Ashton

P1270333 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Albemarle Street Bridge Down Ashton. In this shot note the old signal just in front of Katherine Street Tunnel portal.

P1270341 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A few more around the main worksite.

P1270297 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270296 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270295 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270305 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270304 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1270312 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east new rail stored in the four foot ready for installation.

P1270313 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*Elsewhere on the Construction of the new TPL... *



paulw3726 said:


> The Trafford Park Line reached another milestone month as we built a new bridge over the Bridgewater Canal.
> 
> Check out our time lapse footage and an interview with senior engineer Lawrence Smith:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfVlcbxyVew


----------



## WingTips

*Update from Johnny at the TPL Construction Site....*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Persons at work! :-
> 
> 2018-09-24 005 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-24 007 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-24 010 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-24 009 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2409


----------



## Freel07

I thought I would take a look at Pomona today and guess what, it looks like they did undertake a crane lift on Sunday after all. I must admit I did wonder why last weekend's road closure was only for one day as the last time they closed Pomona Strand to lift in the 4 beams they took a two day closure.

Well the answer appears to be this. They have added a precast concrete cill onto the steel girder that they installed during the Eccles Line closure in August.

P1290855 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It obviously isn't fixed yet as it seems to be restrained by adjustable straps.

P1290860 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290898 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The final pier now has its bearings installed in readiness for this weekend's crane work.

P1290861 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290865 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm not sure what the crane had been used for but they seemed to have finished with it as I walked past.

Viewed from Throstle Nest Bridge we can see that they have started laying all the first stage reinforcement on top of the concrete slabs on the deck now.

P1290868 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the top of Pomona Strand.

P1290870 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290874 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was an excavator working next to the substation platform possibly creating an access route between the track level and the platform.

P1290877 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290881 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was a team working laying what I think may be a drain alongside the canal wall between Trafford Road Bridge and the bottom of the ramp.

P1290879 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290880 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290888a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Whilst I was in the area I decided to walk as far as the bottom of Warren Bruce Road to see how much had been done since last week.

From Trafford Road looking at Wharf End I noticed a pontoon and safety boat moored alongside the wall.

P1290903 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking more close I noticed that the steel beams they have been installing behind the new piles are being replicated on the Ship Canal side of the wall and the long tie bars used to link the two sets of beams. You can just see the canal side beams between the pontoon and the side.

P1290905 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290906 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

You can also see the threaded ends of the tie bars sticking through the outer steel piles.

P1290906 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290914 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

If I had more time I think I may have seen them install another beam from the pontoon as there is one sitting by the gas bottles ready for craning in.

P1290916 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Anyway moving on towards Wharfside there has been a little more progress on the track through the stop. The inbound track is now fully embedded.

P1290918 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Unfortunately there are a lot of materials stored in this area which tend to hide the works.

P1290920 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More shuttering along the track west of the stop.

P1290923 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Quay West the highway layout and footway have been changed. The footway in front of Quay West is now closed and traffic has been moved over onto the new carriageway allowing work to start in earnest in the area where IWMN stop will be.

P1290924 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290925 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290927 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290929 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Between Quay West and IWMN where the track will enter the highway they have laid the first stage slab for the curves since last week.

P1290932 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290934 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290935 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A solitary OLE mast foundation.

P1290936 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Highway work in progress outside the Hovis building.

P1290937 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290945 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Warren Bruce Road junction.

Ducts now appear through the compacted base.

P1290941 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290943 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was work in progress further up Warren Bruce Road but what it was I don't know as I didn't have time to walk up there. It looked as though they had started to lay the reinforcement for the outbound track. I also failed to notice the missing telecomms mast hno:

P1290939 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*TPL Update Great Pics of the New Ramp / Elevated section being installed...*



r02bapurdie said:


> As I mention ^^ there I been to Pomona stop today to check out TPL in that area and here there are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beam on back of lorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at crane lifting beam into place. (realise after that I should been on opposite side of canal to get better picture of crane lifting beam into place)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Pomona stop looking at junction for Trafford Centre line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> :banana:


----------



## Freel07

Spurred on by Andrew's (r02bapurdie) post of yesterday I set out his morning to see what I could catch of the action at Pomona today. Arriving at around 10:45 I was a little dismayed at first as I thought that the last 2 beam sections had been installed.

P1290949 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However catching sight of 2 empty articulated lorries but one set of steelwork still missing puzzled me a little.

P1290952 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Something seemed to be going on around the crane as well.

P1290957 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One of the guys on site spotted me with my trusty camera and when I asked whether I had missed the action he put my mind at rest telling me that there would be another lift in around an hour. They were simply re-configuring the crane and adding extra counterweights for the final lift.

P1290960 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The final major section of the inbound side was in place allowing a few shots.

P1290963 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The recently installed reinforcement mesh makes the alignment of the beams look a little strange in this.

P1290967 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290969 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290974 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290976 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290978 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Viewed from Trafford Road.

P1290987 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1290988 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As I walked back to Throstle Nest Bridge the same guy I had previously spoken to told me they had just started backing the lorry carrying the final section into place up to the crane.
In this shot of the end of the inbound span you may just be able to see the trailer appearing in the background.

P1290998 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300007 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It now had to wait as a guy up on the Genie Boom carried out some delicate adjustments to the adjacent steelwork using the tried and tested engineering tools, hammer and gas axe.

P1300010 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300017 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In the meantime the steel erector company team were installing a small camera on the spreader bar so I assume that somewhere there will be a video of the lift.

P1300022 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300023 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Bolts are fitted to the beams installed earlier.

P1300025 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The final section awaits erection.

P1300029 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Gently moves into place under the crane slings.

P1300037 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Almost ready to lift off the trailer.

P1300049 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Just clear of the trailer now.

P1300054 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now back on the ground to fit the 'fishplates', and who do we see on the towpath in his hoody but Mr Johnny de Rivative himself!

P1300059 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally lift off takes place.

P1300062 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I wasn't sure whether JdR was praying to the metrolink gods or preparing to swim across the canal.

P1300065 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300067 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now comes the long careful final alignment and fixing process. The wind was starting to pick up a little as well no doubt making hold the beam steady more difficult.

P1300070 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Nearly there now.

P1300084 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Note the drone capturing the action.

P1300085 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300091 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300106 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300111 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I decided now to head home as the weather was starting to look threatening and I had exceed my passout by at least 2 hours.

P1300113 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300115 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Final shot from the platform in which you can hopefully see the final sections of both beams.

P1300122 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Off home to warm up a little and sort through the excessive number of photographs.


----------



## WingTips

*More on the "Big Lift" this weekend on the TPL...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> _Hurrying over Throstle Nest Bridge with the Great Lift about to start :-_
> 
> 2018-09-30 025 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-30 027 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> A very important person over on the right – the King of Metrolink Mr Freel himself :master: :-
> 
> 2018-09-30 037 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Up she comes! :-
> 
> 2018-09-30 041 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> The master at work, with the weather closing in! :-
> 
> 2018-09-30 042 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-30 045 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> _To get this type of shot, sometimes you have to lie down on the canal . . . _ :dead::colbert:
> 
> 2018-09-30 055 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-30 057 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-30 060 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-30 067 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-30 068 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Nearly there :-
> 
> 2018-09-30 069 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> _I always refuse to take pictures of those advert trams . . . _ :colbert:
> 
> 2018-09-30 071 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-30 072 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> _To me, to you, :-_
> 
> 2018-09-30 079 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-09-30 077 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> It will certainly be a broad sweeping curvaceous descent :-
> 
> 2018-09-30 015 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> _More on Monday . . . _
> 
> :cheers:





Johnny de Rivative said:


> The North Bank will give an excellent viewpoint when testing begins, but doesn’t really afford a pan of the whole infrastructure without a device or effect. I think the best viewpoints for the whole viaduct are from Trafford Road or from the tram itself with clean windows (not found one yet!). Side views seem ok though :-
> 
> 2018-10-01 037 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 039 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> The North Bank will come into its own, however, for views of the two lines at once . . .
> 
> 2018-10-01 043 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 050 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 046 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 054 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 056 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Back up on top now for a recap of the weekend’s work :-
> 
> 2018-10-01 030 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 059 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 062 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 065 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 027 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 026 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 024 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 013 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 011 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2018-10-01 008 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2412


----------



## Freel07

I thought I'd take a look at the Pomona structure today without the crane blocking the views.

Note the small sections of steelwork now linking the parallel beams.

P1300128 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300132 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300135 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300138 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300142 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I also walked round to the opposite bank of the ship canal to get that better view and even try for a panorama.

Trafford Road first though.

P1300154 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300161 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300163 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300169 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Google photos assistant assembled this attempt at a panorama from 4 shots on my phone. I should really have stood at one end to eliminate the hump in the middle.

IMG_20181003_130541-PANO by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work was in progress laying cable ducts between track level and the substation platform.

P1300160 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and it looked as though a start had been made on positioning those precast concrete blocks on top of the embankment wall.

P1300156 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300162 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally from the tram.

P1300174 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me today 

3120 coming into Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Victoria 


Manchester Metrolink 3120 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3033 heading up Moseley Street on a service to Bury 


Manchester Metrolink 3033 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3050 coming down Mosley Street on a service to Altrincham 


Manchester Metrolink 3050 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3036 in St Peters Square on a service to Bury 


Manchester Metrolink 3036 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3090 at St Peters Square with filming happening in the cab on a service to Ashton 


Manchester Metrolink 3090 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3020 in St Peters Square on a service to Bury 


Manchester Metrolink 3020 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3028 seen leaving St Peters Square on a service to Bury 


Manchester Metrolink 3028 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3059 coming into St Peters Square on a service to Piccadilly 


Manchester Metrolink 3059 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3003 in St Peters Square on a service to Piccadilly 


Manchester Metrolink 3003 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr 

Transport for Wales 175107 passing Deansgate on a service to Llandudno 


Transport for Wales / Trafnidiaeth Cymru 175107 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Transdev The Blackburn Bus Company on Princess Street on Red Express to Chorlton Street


Transdev The Blackburn Bus Company YJ07PCV by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Northern 319446 passing through Deansgate on a service to Manchester Airport 


Northern 319446 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva Trains Wales 175113 passing Deansgate on a service to Manchester Airport 


Arriva Trains Wales 175113 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Transdev The Burnley Bus Company seen on Princess Street on X43 to Chorlton Street 


WitchWay PJ05ZVY by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester "Manchester Together" on service 38 to Piccadilly Gardens 


Stagecoach MX09KTO by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Northern 150206 at Deansgate on a service to Liverpool Lime Street 


Northern 150206 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Northern 319382 seen passing Deansgate on a service to Blackpool North 


Northern 319382 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Here are a few photos that I had forgotten I had taken on Wednesday afternoon of work between Pomona and Warren Bruce Road.

Pomona

P1000118 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000119 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The first concrete has been poured on the new bridge deck.

P1000125 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000131 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It looks as though more of the parapet sections have been installed at the bottom of the ramp.

P1000135 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another attempt at a panorama.

P1000141 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharf End from Trafford Road

P1000160 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A lot more of the steelwork tying the old sheet piles into the new concrete piles has been installed.

P1000164 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000168 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A long zoom shot of Wharfside from Trafford Road reveals more rails laid in the platforms.

P1000167 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and from closer quarters

P1000170 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000174 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Quay West we can now definitely see the alignment appearing as the route nears IWMN stop.

P1000179 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000181 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the base for the IWMN stop is also taking shape.

P1000182 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000186 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of the stop the track slab is awaiting rails now.

P1000192 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside Rank Hovis.

P1000196 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking up Warren Bruce Road

P1000200 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000202 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
blurred deliberately as I thought the image was a bit too blatant perhaps


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from myself today 

3058 #CatchtheMoment seen coming onto Auyton Street on a service to Piccadilly 


Manchester Metrolink 3058 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3058 again this time coming into Victoria on a service to Bury 


Manchester Metrolink 3058 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3035 coming onto Auyton Street on a service to Piccadilly 


Manchester Metrolink 3035 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3019 seen coming into Piccadilly Undercroft to terminate 


Manchester Metrolink 3019 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3016 seen passing the TfGM offices bound for Piccadilly 


Manchester Metrolink 3016 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3040 seen on Auyton Street on a service to Altrincham 


Manchester Metrolink 3040 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3085 seen on Auyton Street on a service to Ashton-under-Lyne 


Manchester Metrolink 3085 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3043 seen on Auyton Street on a service to Bury via Victoria 


Manchester Metrolink 3043 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3087 seen leaving St Peters Square bound for Victoria via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3087 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3057 seen passing the Town Hall on Princess Street on a service to Rochdale Town Centre 


Manchester Metrolink 3057 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3091 seen about to cross Corporation Street on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3091 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3094 seen leaving Victoria on a service to East Didsbury 


Manchester Metrolink 3094 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3076 seen coming into Victoria on a service to Rochdale Town Centre 


Manchester Metrolink 3076 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line progress part 2 Village Circle to Park Way Circle.

On Village Way progress on the track and Village stop is going well.

The track I saw being welded up last time is now embedded fully and the flatbottom track right through the platforms is in place.

P1000330 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000331 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000346 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was a crane on site and two lorry loads of precast sections for the platform ramps which they were lifting into place.

P1000337 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Some ramp sections along with a few platform top sections were already in place.

P1000340 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000342 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I was lucky enough to see two sections being lifted in.

P1000345 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000348 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000350 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000361 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000363 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of Village stop work is advancing on the track alignment ahead of forming the track slab.

P1000352 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000353 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and looking east from the Fifth Avenue area reinforcement sections are in place already for the inbound track.

P1000369 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000371 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A little further west the site of the traction substation near Praed Road is now clear to see next to an Electricity North West cabinet.

P1000376 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000377 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

We now move on to Mosley Road and look west from there towards Park Way Circle.

work on realigning the highway and creating space for the track in the centre is now proceeding apace.

P1000381 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000383 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and indeed slightly west of the Illingworth Timber depot reinforcement mats an/or first stage track slab are now visible right through to the end of the already installed track which runs through park Way stop and Park Way Circle.

P1000384 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000386 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000388 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000390 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000392 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000395 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Park Way Circle and stop things have moved on quite a bit as well.

All the traffic signals seem to be in and new signage including references to the tramway are evident. The Park and Ride is shown on the major direction signage although painted out and No Entry Except Trams signs are in place as are other examples of tramway signage.

P1000402 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000410 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The platform tops are in place and the precast sections for the ramps are on site.

P1000406 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000409 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part three Park Way Circle to Trafford Centre will follow very soon.....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line progress part three, Park Way Circle to Trafford Centre.

On the western side of Park Way Circle traffic signage and signals are all in place along with pedestrian railings.

P1000414 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000415 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000416 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

LRT traffic signals as well.

P1000421 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Where the current track ends on Park Way it looked as though a start had been made on preparing for the track slab across the highway.

P1000423 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now we look at the new bridge over the Bridgewater Canal where work has continued on the deck above the beams it would seem, although we of course cannot see it.

P1000426 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000427 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000429 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000431 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now down to Barton Dock Road where the track forming the curves leading to the route parallel to Park Way have started being laid.

P1000437 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000438 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000440 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again Volker Rail welders were on site here.

P1000441 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000443 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000444 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of Mercury Way reinforcement mesh is being laid for the track slab to connect the two sections of track either side of mercury Way.

P1000447 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000449 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside Event City steady progress is being made embedding the track.

P1000451 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000452 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000456 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Phoenix Way the curves still wait to be linked to the Barton Dock Road track.

P1000459 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the current progress is best seen from the footbridge.

P1000459 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000463 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000465 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking the opposite way towards the terminus we can see that the track slab is now continuous across the highway.

P1000466 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000467 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The concrete pump presents a processional arch for the alignment.

P1000469 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Some shots from the car park now.

P1000475 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000478 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is still a gap where the crossovers will go.

P1000488 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But the base foundation for the island platform is now in place

P1000489 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

along with the concrete base for the equipment room. I understand the substation will be behind the camera position beyond the end of the track.

P1000492 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000493 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally one or two from the top deck of the X50 bus back to town.

P1000501 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000503 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1000505 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Thats it for this month.


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from myself in Manchester City Centre yesterday

3075 seen in the middle platform at Victoria on a service to Manchester Airport via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3075 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3058 seen in St Peters Square on a service to East Didsbury 


Manchester Metrolink 3058 #CatchtheMoment by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3100 seen at Victoria on a service to East Didsbury 


Manchester Metrolink 3100 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3030 seen on Lower Mosley Street on a service to Piccadilly 


Manchester Metrolink 3030 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3112 seen leaving St Peters Square on a service to MediaCityUK 


Manchester Metrolink 3112 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3108 & 3058 seen side by side in St Peters Square on service to Ashton and East Didsbury respectively 


Manchester Metrolink 3108 and 3058 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3094 seen leaving Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Victoria via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3094 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3067 seen on Lower Mosley Street in a service to Rochdale Town Centre 


Manchester Metrolink 3067 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3079 &3110 seen side by side on the GMEX ramp on service to Eccles and Victoria respectively 


Manchester Metrolink 3079 & 3110 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3096 seen in St Peters Square on a service to Etihad Campus 


Manchester Metrolink 3096 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3108 seen in St Peters Square on a service to Ashton-under-Lyne 


Manchester Metrolink 3108 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3015 seen on Balloon Street on a service to Altrincham via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3015 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3036 seen leaving St Peters Square on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3036 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from myself locally to mine today 

3100 seen leaving Roundthorn stop on a service to Victoria via Market Street


Manchester Metrolink 3100 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3115 seen crossing over the railway line in Baguley on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3115 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3092 seen coming into Baguley stop on a service to Victoria via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3092 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3117 seen on Southmoor Road, Wythenshawe on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3117 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3112 seen on Southmoor Road, Wythenshawe on a service to Victoria via Market Street


Manchester Metrolink 3112 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

I took another walk along the works on the Trafford Park Line yesterday starting from Pomona where I bumped into a another forummer taking pictures of the new viaduct and approach ramp was I walked up Pomona Strand.

Anyway off we go, as is my usual format there will be 3 parts.

Pomona to Village Circle first.

Although not easy to make out in this photo, much of the viaduct deck is now surfaced with concrete. Although whether this is the final depth of slab remains to be seen.

P1300272 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is still a gap in the slab halfway along the structure.

P1300283 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300285 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The parapet wall is well advanced on the approach ramp.

P1300286 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and also alongside the canal as seen from Trafford Road.

P1300292 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300291 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The first section of reinforcement for the track seen emerging from under Trafford Road.

P1300293 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I couldn't resist this shot from Trafford Road either.

P1300302 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside the canal at Wharf End the levels around the piles have been raised to what I assume will be the finished level.

P1300305 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300310 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cable ducts are being laid in the 6 foot way on the slab under Trafford Road.

P1300311 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharfside stop

P1300315 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300324 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300322 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work on the concrete wall between the walkway and eventual tramway route at the top of the ramp continues behind the MPT Offices.

P1300333 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300337 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cable ducts and drainage are apparent from Trafford Wharf Road where the route will emerge to approach IWMN stop-

P1300330 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300331 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and work is now well in hand on the site of the stop outside Quay West. This seems to be the only stop which isn't clearly visible above ground now.

P1300341 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300343 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of the stop the work to construct the entry onto Trafford Wharf Road is well in hand. The highway works are advancing.

P1300345 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New boundary walls to the adjacent properties are being constructed in brickwork and styling to match the originals.

P1300347 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300349 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the curves to enter the road are in place and concrete embedding has started. I think the area where the track is fully embedded in the second photograph is to be the new entrance/exit to Quay West.

P1300350 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300351 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west towards Warren Bruce Road steady progress is being made on highway and alignment works outside Rank Hovis.

P1300355 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300365 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Warren Bruce Road the reinforcement for the curves has started to appear.

P1300360 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300358 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300368 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300369 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside Warren Bruce Road there are now rails laid on the outbound line as well as the other two lines.

P1300372 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300373 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They have still to remove the base of the old communications mast.

P1300374 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But the preparations for the slab for the curves into Village Circle are well in hand.

P1300376 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300379 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Park Way Circle to follow......


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line works Part 2 Village Circle to Park Way Circle.

Looking towards Village Stop.

P1300383 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The twinbloc sleeper track is now embedded.

P1300384 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300385 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

right through the stop and the concrete platform surfaces and ramp walls etc are all in place.

P1300390 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300392 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The equipment room.

P1300395 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of Village stop a lot of work has been taking place on the alignment and at the west end track slab reinforcement is in place.

P1300397 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300398 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Concrete pouring was in progress at the west end.

P1300407 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300408 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300410 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Mosley Road it seems that a start has been made on preparing the base for the track slab.

P1300412 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

as well as realigning the highway.

P1300414 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300416 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The site of the substation.

P1300415 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Mosley Road junction the eastbound carriageway has been moved over to the south and seen emerging from under the temporary road surface is a section of track slab.

P1300418 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300425 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Immediately west of the realigned eastbound carriageway newly laid out track is visible.

P1300426 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and although these panels are not yet welded together they inbound line is now in position right through from here to the curves that will take the track across Park Way onto the new roadside embankment approaching the Bridgewater Canal bridge.

P1300428 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300433 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300431 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Park Way stop seen through the site gates alongside Village Way.

P1300439 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and now from Park Way Circle.

P1300441 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300445 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Traffic signal installation was in progress.

P1300443 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300449 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300450 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Park Way Circle to Trafford Centre will appear shortly....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line Part 3 Park Way Circle to Trafford Centre.

West of Park Way Circle the trace laid a few months ago is now landscaped and greenery is settling in again.

P1300456 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up at the top of the slope where the track will cross the highway to gain the new embankment it seems that the northbound carriageway has been realigned.

P1300460 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

So perhaps work is about to start in constructing the crossings.

P1300461 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now at the Bridgewater Canal bridge There isn't a lot to see from underneath but as there were vehicles up at track level it seems safe to assume that progress has been made on the deck.

P1300462 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300467 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300469 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300472 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now down to Barton Dock Road. Where the new pub seems to be progressing well and the track curves are in place as indeed they were 3 weeks ago.

P1300475 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300478 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A close up of the grooved rail to flatbottom rail transition joints. 

P1300481 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Some landscape works seem to have taken place outside the Holiday Inn.

P1300483 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond Mercury Way crossing it looked to me as though the positions for the remaining sleepers were being marked out.

P1300488 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More of the track alongside Event City has been embedded.

P1300489 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I suspect these joints are awaiting welding once the rails have been stressed.

P1300493 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300495 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work in progress at Phoenix Way and the site of Event City stop.

P1300497 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300499 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The next few are from the footbridge.

P1300501 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300500 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300504 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Concrete embedding in progress on the final curves approaching the terminus.

P1300506 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300509 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300513 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from the car park.

P1300515 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300518 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300519 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300522 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300523 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

What is that we can see in the distance??

P1300524 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A platform.

P1300525 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300526 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300529 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300531 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It looks to me as though the substation and equipment room are to be co-located.

P1300532 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the X50 bus.

P1300538 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300539 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300542 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1300546 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Thats all for this trip.


----------



## mikemcniven

*Some from me in Wythenshawe today*

Metrolink 3086 seen coming off the M56 motorway bridge in Wythenshawe on a service to Victoria via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3086 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Metrolink 3096 seen on Southmoor Road, Wythenshawe on a service to Victoria via Market Street


Manchester Metrolink 3096 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Metrolink 3082 seen on Southmoor Road, Wythenshawe on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3082 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Metrolink 3066 seen on Hollyhedge Road, Wythenshawe on a service to Victoria via Market Street


Manchester Metrolink 3066 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Diamond Bus North West (Eccles depot) KY63VTD 20880 seen on Hollyhedge Road, Wythenshawe on service 278 to Manchester, Albert Square


Diamond Bus NW KY63VTK by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester (Sharston depot) SN56AWU 19044 seen leaving Wythenshawe Hospital on service 102 to Piccadilly Gardens


Stagecoach SN56AWU by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva North West (Wythenshawe depot) MX61AVG 3100 seen on Southmoor Road, Wythenshawe on service 19 to Wythenshawe Interchange 


Arriva NW MX61AVG by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Stagecoach Manchester (Sharston depot) SN56AWR 19043 seen on Marden Road, Wythenshawe on service 101 to Piccadilly Gardens


Stagecoach SN56AWR by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva North West (Wythenshawe depot) CX07CPF 2623 seen on Hollyhedge Road, Wythenshawe on service 19A to Sale, Sainsbury's Supermarket 


Arriva NW CX07CPF by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Arriva North West (Wythenshawe depot) MX61AUK 3104 seen on Southmoor Road, Wythenshawe on service 19 to Altrincham Interchange


Arriva NW MX61AUK by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from myself today starting off with some festive cheer of 3109 about to come onto Hollyhedge Road in Wythenshawe on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3109 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Manchester Metrolink 3109 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Manchester Metrolink 3109 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3106 seen about to coming off Hollyhedge Road onto the M56 over bridge on a service to Victoria via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3106 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3100 seen about to come onto the M56 over bridge in Wythenshawe on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3100 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Metrolink TPL Update...

*The precast concrete platform has arrived at Wharfside...*



marni1971 said:


> The platform arrives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a wide platform!


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2416


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from myself today. 

3104 seen at Deansgate-Castlefield at the head of a double unit on a service to Eccles via MediaCityUK 


Manchester Metrolink 3104 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3093 seen approching Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Rochdale Town Centre via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3093 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3062 seen approaching Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Victoria via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3062 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3049 seen approaching Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Ashton-under-Lyne via Piccadilly 


Manchester Metrolink 3049 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3061 seen departing Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Eccles via MediaCityUK 


Manchester Metrolink 3061 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3048 seen approaching Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Piccadilly 


Manchester Metrolink 3048 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3010 seen approaching Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Ashton-under-Lyne via Piccadilly 


Manchester Metrolink 3010 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3055 seen after departing Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Altrincham 


Manchester Metrolink 3055 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3089 seen shortly after departing Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3089 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3084 seen coming into Deansgate-Castlefield on a service to Victoria via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3084 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3034 seen at Chorlton on a service to Rochdale Town Centre via Exchange Square 


Manchester Metrolink 3034 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3106 seen at Chorlton on a service to East Didsbury 


Manchester Metrolink 3106 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr 

Today also saw issues on the West Coast Mainline between Warrington/Runcorn and Crewe meaning Southbound lines were shut. This meant Virgin Trains were diverted via the Chat Moss route and through Manchester. This lead to the usual, and rarely used, bi-directional signalling in use around the Deansgate area. I captured this happening with 221101 as it passed through Deansgate on 5G51 1017 Preston to Birmingham New Street (Terminated at Wolverhampton due to delay), the train had Bi-Di'd from around the Ordsall Lane Junction area 


Virgin Trains 221101 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Virgin Trains 221101 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*"Metrolink heads to Stalybridge and Middleton in 2040 expansion"*

*"Metrolink extensions to Stalybridge, Port Salford, and Middleton along with tram-train services to Wigan, Wimslow, Hazel Grove, and Marple will all be considered within the next five years as part of Greater Manchester’s wider transport strategy through to 2040."*

"Released alongside the Greater Manchester Spatial Framework, the Greater Manchester Combined Authority has set out a potential boom in Metrolink coverage across the region, including a number of extended and new lines.

Among these is an extension of Ashton line to Stalybridge, along with a branch of the Bury line heading to Middleton. Proposals have also been put forward for an extension of the Trafford Park line, which is currently being built, to Salford Stadium and Port Salford. The Middleton line has already been backed by TfGM which agreed last summer it “made economic sense” to connect the town to the wider network.

Another extension, linking MediaCity with Salford Crescent, is also being proposed.

The GMCA has committed to develop options for all of these extensions within the next five years, with some having the potential to be delivered by 2025.

Two further extensions, to Manchester Airport’s Terminal 2, and to Davenport Green, have also been put forward to be delivered in the next five years, subject to business case approval and funding. The GMCA has already put forward a bid to the Department for Transport for the Terminal 2 extension.

Several new stops and stations on the tram network have also been proposed: Elton Reservoir on..."

Full story...https://www.placenorthwest.co.uk/ne...-stalybridge-and-middleton-in-2040-expansion/


----------



## Freel07

Yesterday I decided to take advantage of the sunny weather to take another walk along the Trafford Park Line.. The purpose was 2 fold, a need to walk off the excesses of the festive season and to view what progress had been made since December 4th. I'm not sure how successful the first aim was but there has been progress on the construction. Not so much as between previous trips but there again there will have been a 10 day shutdown of construction at least I would imagine.

Anyway I will present the photos in my usual 3 part format starting at Pomona.

P1310295 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310298 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This gap between new and old structures is due to be filled at the end of the month.

P1310301 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work still in progress to form the boundary between walkway and track.

P1310307 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310313 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The substation base now has a concrete cap.

P1310310 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The view from Pomona Strand towards Trafford Road...

P1310309 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and now the opposite view. Lots of reinforcement cages stacked awaiting installation.

P1310315 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Some already in place.

P1310318 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now looking towards Wharfside from Trafford Road work progresses on the track foundations.

P1310325 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310326 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharfside stop from Trafford Road, the end of the track slab through the stop is visible just under that small roller.

P1310321 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The same area seen from close up.

P1310331 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The western end of Wharfside.

P1310338 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It is now hard to see the progress alongside the Ship Canal as they have fenced off the entrance gates where we used to be able get a decent view.

P1310340 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr 

But it does look as though progress is being made in the distance.

P1310343 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down near Quay West the access to the Ship Canal path has been moved to the IWMN area and work is progressing on the IWMN stop.

P1310347 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310350 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310353 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310355 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They are working on the track foundation behind the MPT Office block as can be seen from the lifting footbridge.

P1310360 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to Trafford Wharf Road where the track into the highway is evident as is work to form the foundations within the road.

P1310362 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310364 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310367 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310370 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310372 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Warren Bruce Road the curves seem to have had concrete poured around some sections now the layout right along the turnback is progressing although they have removed those point sections at the Trafford Wharf Road end once again.

P1310375 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310375 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310380 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310385 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310389 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310393 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310395 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The curves into Village Circle are ready to be surfaced now.

P1310397 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle next.....


----------



## Freel07

Metrolink Trafford Park Line January 2019 walk Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

At Village Circle they are ready to surface the highway at both sides of the roundabout.

P1310399 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work continues at Village Stop.

P1310405 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310413 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310415 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond Third Avenue work on the roadside track continues apace.

P1310416 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310419 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310426 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and beyond the entrance to CHEP they have started the preparations for the slab towards Mosley Road.

P1310428 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310435 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310437 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310439 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310441 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310444 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Mosley Road junction they alignment of the track where it enters the highway is now visible in the form of compacted hardcore.

P1310445 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310447 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond Mosley Road track is now in place almost right through to the top of Parkway.

P1310448 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I think the precast concrete blocks in the background may be the cappings for the retaining wall north of the Bridgewater canal bridge stored here in readiness for transfer and installation at a later date.

P1310450 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310452 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310453 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310454 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Parkway stop the platform ramps and steps have been installed since my last walk.

P1310457 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310459 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway to Trafford Centre follows shortly......


----------



## Freel07

Metrolink Trafford Park Line January 2019 walk Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

Not a lot of change on the far side of Parkway Circle although it is much easier to cross here now the traffic signals are working.

P1310464 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work up at the top is due to start to lay the first half of the track crossing the highway.

P1310467 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310469 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The progress on the bridge over the canal is invisible now really.

P1310478 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Access to see the retaining wall is easy at the moment with the vegetation dormant. I suspect all those precast concrete sections lying on the ground are the cappings for the retaining wall. there a load more down at parkway stop presumably for the wall on the north side of the canal.

P1310479 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310480 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now down to Barton Dock Road where nothing much has changed between Parkway bridge and the Mercury Way area.

P1310486 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310489 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However a walk up Mercury Way reveals that the car park to the new Coppice Wood Farm pub may provide good views of tram on the ramp to the canal bridge.

P1310493 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and a little further along another good view is available.

P1310496 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310499 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back on Barton Dock Road adjacent to Event City the track awaits stressing.

P1310501 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Phoenix Way Peel Circle they were testing the new traffic signals, note the new cycle signals. Just as I was about to press the shutter they switched them off hno:

P1310502 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Event City stop foundations are in place.

P1310504 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310507 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Better seen from above though.

P1310511 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310512 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310513 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking the other way. A view through the tram window :lol:

P1310515 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310514 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310520 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310522 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the car park views both ways..

P1310526 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310527 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The sections of pointwork have been removed as at Warren Bruce Road but their outline is marked to allow reinforcement to be installed.

P1310531 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310533 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310534 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310537 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310538 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The end of the line (for now).

P1310541 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310543 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the X50 bus back to town.

P1310544 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310545 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310546 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310549 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

3052 seen after crossing over the Mid-Cheshire Line at Baguley on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3052 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3052 again this time approaching Roundthorn bound for Victoria (Funny day on the Airport line with delays caused by an incident and then very poorly managed manual traffic signalling for some roadworks at Baguley causing HUGE backlogs of traffic) 


Manchester Metrolink 3052 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3073 approaching Martinscroft bound fr Victoria 


Manchester Metrolink 3073 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Some of the signage at Roundthorn for the Zones starting on Sunday


Metrolink Map by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink Map by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Roundthorn been a transitional zone station it's in both Zones 3 & 4, unfortunately, as you can see in the last image, the stickers haven't been done in a way to show you which way the zones are going. 


Roundthorn Zone 3 & 4 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Roundthorn Zone 3 & 4 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

*13th January*

Some more from me today around the Barlow Moor Road/Hardy Lane area 

3072 in new advertising wrap for TotallyJobs.com seen at Barlow Moor Road on a service to Manchester Airport 


Manchester Metrolink 3072 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Manchester Metrolink 3072 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3120 seen at Barlow Moor Road on a service to Victoria via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3120 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3094 seen on Hardy Lane on a service to Victoria via Market Street 


Manchester Metrolink 3094 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Today also see the new Fare Zone system come into force so the TVM's were updated with new options for the zones. 


Metrolink TVM Zones by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink TVM Zones by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## krnboy1009

Why does Manchester not have any underground section?


----------



## nidave

krnboy1009 said:


> Why does Manchester not have any underground section?


Its very expensive - it has been mooted a few times - all the way back to the Vic-Pic 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Picc-Vic_tunnel

Underground stations need to be manned 24/7 even if the line is not open


There are plans to have a tunnel though the CC - not sure when it will happen though.


----------



## mikemcniven

Just a short 17 second video clip for now of 3107 leaving Martinscroft. 






Some pics from today 

3086 coming onto Southmoor Road

Manchester Metrolink 3086 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3089 approaching Martinscroft 

Metrolink 3089 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3107 after departing Martinscroft 

Metrolink 3107 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3108 approaching Roundthorn

Metrolink 3108 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3119 after departing Roundthorn

Metrolink 3119 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Manhai

nidave said:


> Underground stations need to be manned 24/7 even if the line is not open


Why? Can't you just lock up for the night?


----------



## nidave

Health and safety. You can still get access to the stations via the tunnels.


----------



## WingTips

*"Grayling and Burnham hail Greater Manchester tram network as model for new opportunities"*

*"Plans could see the Metrolink tram network expanded and greater local control of transport.*

*Transport Secretary and Mayor celebrate success of Metrolink tram network and commit to working on further proposals for expansion.*

Grayling underlines importance of close collaboration with Mayor to deliver HS2, Northern Powerhouse Rail and bus reform.

Range of ideas for expansion of Greater Manchester tram network, including innovative tram-train, could see greater local control for Transport for Greater Manchester.

A shared commitment to expanding the Greater Manchester tram network through tram-train services, enabling faster, more reliable journeys across the network and cutting congestion, will be welcomed by the Transport Secretary and Greater Manchester Mayor today (25 January 2019).

Chris Grayling will announce on a visit to the new Wharfside Metrolink stop – part of the £350 million Trafford Park Line extension supported by government through the Greater Manchester Devolution Deal - that the Department for Transport, Network Rail and Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) are working to explore a range of proposals for expansion.

This could include an innovative tram-train system in Greater Manchester and underlines a shared agreement on the opportunity for greater local control of transport services. Proposals will be brought forward by TfGM before the summer.

Both the Transport Secretary and the Mayor will also agree on the need for a positive, collaborative approach to help unlock the potential of HS2 and Northern Powerhouse Rail, and continue to make real progress in reforming Greater Manchester’s bus network.

Transport Secretary Chris Grayling said:

"Metrolink has been transformative for Greater Manchester and I want to see the network expand.

"A Greater Manchester tram-train also has the potential to seamlessly integrate our existing rail and tram tracks and services. We will work closely to explore proposals which would see Transport for Greater Manchester running more services, underlining our belief in greater local control.
Greater Manchester Mayor Andy Burnham said:

"Greater Manchester is a growing city-region, but our transport network and infrastructure is holding us back. The people of Greater Manchester deserve a transport system that works for us both now and in the future.

"2Greater Manchester leaders recently shared our vision for the future of the city-region including our plan for jobs, homes and growth. Bringing innovative tram-train to Greater Manchester with greater local control and better integration of our transport system is a key part of this vision and I’m pleased that the government supports this ambition.

"I also welcome the government’s commitment to working together to deliver bus reform and secure the best possible outcomes for Greater Manchester and the north from both Northern Powerhouse Rail and High Speed 2.

Using existing rail and tram infrastructure, a Greater Manchester tram-train system could increase rail capacity, reduce congestion, improve air quality and deliver more seamless, frequent journeys for passengers across the city-region."

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...r-tram-network-as-model-for-new-opportunities


----------



## Brenda goats

Manchester tram-train, would that be the glossop line first?


----------



## WingTips

*One of Our Roving Reporters Has been Out and About on Metrolink…*

*Included in his Photographs are an Update on the Major works at Crumpsall...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Ah, those were the days! More nostalgia from the early years of Phase 3 - a direct service from the East through to Bury to-day, so I thought I would bob over and have a look at the Crumpsall works, which I haven't visited since they began :-
> 
> 2019-01-27 001 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Passing Victoria, more nostalgic workings and the Co-op have made a fine job of their Victorian buildings - Train Guard RIP would have been well happy with these :-
> 
> 2019-01-27 005 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 008 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 009 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I didn't realise TPX used the terminal bays? Mind you, most of to-day's Sunday departures had 'cancelled' on them :-
> 
> 2019-01-27 010 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Approaching Crumpsall - you tell me . . .
> 
> 2019-01-27 011 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 012 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 033 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 027 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 025 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 013 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 016 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 018 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> From above on Crumpsall Lane :-
> 
> 2019-01-27 030 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 031 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I wondered if the siding would continue under the bridge, or even form a loop one day. Looking northwards, it seems there may be room . . . ?
> 
> 2019-01-27 028 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I think the old turnback crossover ^^ has been decommissioned now :-
> 
> 100_0110 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 100_0111 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Back round to Station Road :-
> 
> 2019-01-27 034 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> And over the foot crossing to the homebound platform :-
> 
> 2019-01-27 040 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 041 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 042 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-27 037 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Yes the siding continues under the bridge :-
> 
> 2019-01-27 038 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> _Can't wait for the next bit of excitement - 10tph to Ashton tomorrow morning . . . !_
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2422


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from today's SNOWMAEGDON! Starting with the nice scenes around Martinscroft 


Martinscroft Snow by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Manchester Metrolink Snow by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Now to the traffic chaos on Hollyhedge Road! 

3073 on Hollyhedge Road early this morning (around 0745) 


Manchester Metrolink 3073 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

The rest below were all along Hollyhedge Road (AT THE SAME TIME) bound for Victoria via Market Street. We have, in order they were in the traffic, 3091, 3087, 3096, 3120 & 3114


Manchester Metrolink 3091 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Manchester Metrolink 3087 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Manchester Metrolink 3096 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Manchester Metrolink 3120 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Manchester Metrolink 3104 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*"Plan to transform transport across north of England unveiled"*

*"Transports chiefs claim £70bn 30-year road and rail upgrade will create 850,000 jobs*"

"TfN said the new line between Liverpool and Manchester Piccadilly would reduce journey times from 50 to 28 minutes. A £70bn plan to transform transport links across the north of England has been unveiled.

Transports chiefs claim the 30-year road and rail upgrade scheme will boost the economy by £100bn and “leave a legacy for future generations” creating 850,000 jobs.

Transport for the North (TfN) announced the proposals, which they say will result in 1.3 million people living within an hour’s train journey from Manchester airport and at least four major northern cities.

The report has identified seven “corridors” where investment should be focused including the creation of a new rail network, called Northern Powerhouse Rail.

Proposed developments to train services include:
• A new line between Liverpool and the HS2 Manchester spur via Warrington.
• A new line between Manchester and Leeds via Bradford.
• Upgrading the line between Leeds and Hull.
• Upgrading the Sheffield to Hull line.
• Upgrading the the Hope Valley line between Sheffield and Manchester.

TfN said the new line between Liverpool and Manchester Piccadilly would reduce journey times from 50 to 28 minutes, while the new Leeds-Manchester line would bring travel time down from 49 to 30 minutes. Plans to make travel in the north ticketless by 2022 are also in the pipeline with a trial completed in Malton and Scarborough in December last year."

Full story...https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...rm-transport-across-north-of-england-unveiled


----------



## WingTips

*Metrolink TPL Update...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Having twisted my knee in November, the elastic stocking came off to-day at last, so I thought I would take advantage of the new MCUK services from Tameside, and try a walk from Media City to Pomona.
> 
> _It’s great being able to bob on and off along the line with never more than a 5-6 minute wait . . . _
> 
> Passing Pomona on the tram :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 008 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 012 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> From the Lowry bridge. Most of the canalside walkway is barred off for the duration of the works :–
> 
> 2019-01-31 016 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 015 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Imperial War Museum :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 025 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 028 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I’m glad they’re using the clear No Entry signs from the off :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 030 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I think the stop will be here. That looks like the Stop Equipment Room on the left under the steel umbrella :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 037 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> ¡No pasaran! :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 021 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Heading round Peel HQ towards the Ship Canal :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 039 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> _Buried under the snow . . ._
> 
> 2019-01-31 046 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Back on the bankside quayside heading for Wharfside :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 056 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 053 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 057 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> _a few more to follow . . . _
> 
> :cheers:





Johnny de Rivative said:


> Approaching Wharfside :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 058 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 065 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 076 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Putting the finishing touches to the sloping walkway top left :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 086 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 088 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 089 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Looking back to Wharfside stop :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 093 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Beneath Trafford Road :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 095 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 107 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Up the slope :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 105 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 097 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 2019-01-31 108 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> There’s still a gap . . .
> 
> 2019-01-31 109 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I guess it will take a possession to bridge it :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 111 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Back on top :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 112 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-01-31 114 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> _Homeward Bound!_ :-
> 
> 2019-01-31 116 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2423


----------



## Freel07

Ok here are the results of my walk from Pomona to Trafford Centre today as usual in 3 parts starting at Pomona.

Part 1 Pomona to Village Circle.

At Pomona work has progressed on the concrete deck of the new length of viaduct and it also looks as though the short linking sections between the old and new structures are now in place as there is no daylight visible between them now.

January 8th

P1310301 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Today

P1310622 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310626 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310627 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The deck seen from various locations.

P1310633 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310640 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310642 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The foundations for the substation are advancing. I think the right hand base is most likely for the incoming DNO supply connection equipment with the substation itself being on the left.

P1310644 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking towards Trafford Road the inbound track foundations are visible.

P1310647 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Trafford Road.

P1310651 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310653 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharfside from Trafford Road.

P1310658 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310661 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310663 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

An attempt to see the ramp further along the wharf side.

P1010900 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to Wharfside from Wharf End.

P1310665 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The paving is being restored along Wharf End.

P1310669 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More shuttering for the track foundations.

P1310673 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The western end of Wharfside stop.

P1310678 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west along the side of the canal.

P1310681 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310683 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is the track slab behind Trafford Wharf Road immediately west of the ramp.

P1310701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1010903 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Moving along towards Quay West and the IWMN stop area, track slab in place as the route diverges from the wharf into the stop.

P1310688 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The stop base slab is in place outside Quay West.

P1310689 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310693 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310695 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310699 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Moving on towards Warren Bruce Road, the curves into the highway have been in place for some time now but reinforcement is being constructed for some distance in the middle of the road outside Rank Hovis.

P1310706 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310708 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310712 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and concrete has been poured on some sections.

P1310715 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310716 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310717 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was work in progress at the bottom of Warren Bruce Road.

P1310720 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310721 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310724 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310732 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The points are now in place on the inbound line.

P1310736 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310737 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the top end of Warren Bruce Road.

P1310740 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310741 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310742 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The curves leading to Village Circle.

P1310744 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle to follow shortly......


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

The section between Village Circle and Village Stop has been well advanced for some time now.

P1310748 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310751 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Highway works have been in progress and new carriageway surfacing is evident.

P1310754 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310756 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310760 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west there is now a long section of track in place awaiting concrete embedment.

P1310761 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310763 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310764 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east from the revised entrance to the CHEP site, the site fencing makes photography a little difficult.

P1310770 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west towards Mosley Road there has been significant progress on preparing the ground for track foundations.

P1310772 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310778 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310780 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310785 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back east.

P1310784 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Mosley Road the end of the track slab running from Parkway stop can be seen as a white concrete block emerging from under the road.

P1310789 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310792 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310797 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Continuing along Village Way towards Parkway some of the track has been prepared for embedding.

P1310798 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310800 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and some sections have been embedded now.

P1310803 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310806 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One thing I did notice is that there has been a fair bit of tree planting done recently at various locations.

P1310810 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway Stop.

P1310812 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre follows....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

The area on the Parkway side of the circle hasn't really changed much other than for some tree planting.

P1310834 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However I took a walk on the far side of Parkway to see whether I could find any evidence of work on the ramp to the new canal bridge on this side.

P1310820 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310821 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

We can see the concrete wall of the embankment here.

P1310825 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is the same section of wall from the canal end.

P1310847 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This seems to be where the track will run onto the approach to the bridge.

P1310829 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the opposite side work appears to be in progress on the road crossing.

P1310836 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It looked to me as though they were lifting parapet sections into place on the south end of the embankment wall.

P1310842 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The same area seen from the canal side.

P1310849 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310851 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down on Barton Dock Road the track still ends as it curves away to approach the bridge. This is no doubt the preserve plant access to the bridge and approach embankment.

P1310853 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More tree planting outside the Holiday Inn.

P1310857 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Traffic signal installation at Mercury Way.

P1310858 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310864 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond Mercury Way more trees and a new fence between Event City and the track.

P1310862 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310863 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310867 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now to Event City stop area where track base and some rails are now in place.

P1310871 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310872 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310875 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now some from the footbridge and car park.

P1310877 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

My favourite spectacle, thermit rail welding was in progress. I can never resist watching this.

P1310882 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Lining the rail ends up using a mirror.

P1310885 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to the welding.

P1310886 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On goes the crucible.

P1310888 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and off goes the charge.

P1310890 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310891 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310894 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310899 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west towards the terminus.

P1310883 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310897 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from the car park.

P1310901 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310902 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310906 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The first crossover is now in place.

P1310908 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310909 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310912 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the foundation slab for the second one is cast.

P1310911 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is now track on both sides of the island platform.

P1310914 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310916 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310919 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now one or two from the bus back to town

Event City stop .

P1010906 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1010907 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Barton Dock Road.

P1010910 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1010911 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1010913 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Thats all for this trip.


----------



## WingTips

Superb update Steve, very much appreciated as always.


----------



## mikemcniven

First 397 'Nova 2' has arrived in Manchester! 

Some from the delivery at Cheadle Hulme today


Transpennine Express 397001 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 397001 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

JDR Has been out and about with his camera...this time at Pomona and junction for the new Trafford Park Line...




Johnny de Rivative said:


> Avanti!
> 
> 2019-02-12 017 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-02-12 018 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-02-12 019 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-02-12 020 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-02-12 021 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-02-12 022 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-02-12 023 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2425


----------



## mikemcniven

*Manchester Metrolink 26-2-19*

Some from me today 

*3020 and 3117 at Deansgate-Castlefield bound for Altrincham and Shaw respectively
*

Manchester Metrolink 3020 & 3117 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3054 and 3096 at the top of Aytoun Street bound for Piccadilly and Eccles respectively 
*
Manchester Metrolink 3054 & 3096 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/500 | ISO: 400 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3104 coming into Martinscroft on a service to Manchester Airport 
*

Manchester Metrolink 3104 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 400 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3077 departing Deansgate-Castlefield bound for Ashton-under-Lyne 
*

Manchester Metrolink 3077 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3087 departing Deansgate-Castlefield bound for Shaw and Crompton 
*

Manchester Metrolink 3087 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3026 departing Deansgate-Castlefield bound for Bury 
*

Manchester Metrolink 3026 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3085 departing Deansgate-Castlefield bound for Ashton-under-Lyne 
*

Manchester Metrolink 3085 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3074 departing Deansgate-Castlefield bound for Rochdale Town Centre
*

Manchester Metrolink 3074 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3011 departing Deansgate-Castlefield bound for Piccadilly 
*

Manchester Metrolink 3011 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3116 departing Deansgate-Castlefield bound for Ashton-under-Lyne 
*

Manchester Metrolink 3116 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3032 departing Deansgate-Castlefield bound for Victoria via Market Street 
*

Manchester Metrolink 3032 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/1000 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens


----------



## Freel07

I was inspired by the bright sunlight today to take another walk between Pomona and the Trafford Centre. Three sets of photos follow showing progress.

Part 1 Pomona to Village Circle.

Every trip along the route starts with a sighting of this train and even when I was a little late today it still awaited my camera.

P1310920 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to construction matters. Unlike Johnny I alighted at Pomona and therefore missed out on the good view of the start of the new structure from the tram. This is the best you get from the platform.

P1310921 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down below we see the canal side of the structure.

P1310925 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From below we can see that the gap we mentioned has indeed been bridged.

P1310931 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310934 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the top of Pomona Strand there isn't that much visible change.

P1310937 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310940 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now to Trafford Road bridge where we can see that the track bed is progressing and the concrete base for the inbound stretches to the bottom of the ramp with reinforcement under construction for the outbound.

P1310945 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310946 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310948 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Trafford Road a similar state of affairs is evident with track foundations cast along both lines almost to Wharfside stop.

P1310951 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310952 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310954 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This viewpoint gives an opportunity to see beyond the stop.

P1310956 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Under the bridge track base in cast for both lines.

P1310961 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and along the wharf.

P1310967 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again looking beyond Wharfside track is evident for some distance along the wharf to the bottom of the ramp we have seen previously -

P1020210 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and it looks as though there is a solid slab in place on the section preceding the curves leaving the wharf, the ends of the reinforcement can just be seen. The ramp itself seems to be missing as yet.

P1020211 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020213 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I had half expected to see shelters at Wharfside as I had a tip off that a start on them was to be made before the end of February. It was not to be though.

P1310976 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Track running west along the wharf.

P1310977 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310979 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310981 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In front of Quay West the foundations for IWMN stop are progressing. The two track slabs are in place either side of the platform base.

P1310991 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1310994 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320001 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the Lowry Footbridge we can see the track slab behind the MPT offices where the plant is standing along with the top of the reinforcement for the side wall.

P1320008 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back on Trafford Wharf Road we have already seen the curves into the highway.

P1320011 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A large section of the track reinforcement is now in place along the centre of the highway now.

P1320014 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320018 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Bases for centre OLE masts are in place as well.

P1320019 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down at Warren Bruce Road junction there was lots of activity around the points at the end of the turnback.

P1320022 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320025 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The track-form on the curves definitely looks standard.

P1320027 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320035 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Most of the track alongside Warren Bruce Road is embedded in concrete now.

P1320036 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the top of Warren Bruce Road there is still a gap where the top points on the outbound line will be.

P1320043 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020215 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Traffic signal installation has commenced at Village Circle and surfacing of the highway through the roundabout was in progress.

P1320038 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320039 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle follows.....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line survey part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

At Village stop not a lot has changed really.

P1320047 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320051 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320052 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west the track is now embedded in concrete.

P1320055 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320056 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The stop equipment room.

P1320057 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Tree planting has been done alongside the track.

P1320062 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320063 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of Fifth Avenue work is in progress on preparing the track foundations, drainage has been installed.

P1320066 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320071 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320074 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320078 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is Mosley Road junction.

P1320083 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320088 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back east.

P1320083 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of Mosley Road track exists right through to the top of Park Way

P1320092 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320094 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320096 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now what have we here at Parkway stop?

P1320097 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Yes, shelters. Also lamp-posts.

P1320098 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

These shelters seem to differ from the Phase 3 ones. I know they have been produced by a different steel fabricator.

P1320101 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320102 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320107 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre follows......


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line survey Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre

The grass seems to be growing nicely alongside the track up Park Way.

P1320113 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the west side of Park Way the embankment has been widened

P1320117 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and they were busy installing coping blocks on top of the wall alongside the bridge approach.

P1320122 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320123 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The worksite alongside Park Way seen from across the road.

P1320124 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Obviously much of the work on the bridge over the canal is not visible from below.

P1320129 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320137 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320132 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320135 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Barton Dock Road next, and the short gap in the outbound line was being worked on today.

P1320138 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320141 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320144 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320145 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Tram signals at Phoenix Way are lit although I think they may have been lit last time I visited.

P1320148 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320154 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Event City stop.

P1320153 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320156 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from above.

P1320157 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320158 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320161 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320166 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In the distance..

P1020217 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from track level.

P1320173 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320176 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320178 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From above once again.

P1320180 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Reinforcement for the second crossover is being assembled.

P1320181 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The platform awaits furniture.

P1320182 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320185 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320188 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally from the bus back to town.

P1020219 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020221 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020223 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020225 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020227 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

Superb update as always Steve much appreciated by myself and I'm sure everyone globally who follows this thread. :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## mikemcniven

*New Trains Update | Nova 2 'Class 397' | Transpennine Express (TPE)*

Today the first Nova 2 to run out of Manchester International Depot (Former Eurostar Depot) ran today, 397001. This is however not the first 397 to operate with 397003 having done some runs form Crewe. 

I caught up with it at Crewe on 5Q52 as it returned back to Manchester International 







Transpennine Express 397001 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 397001 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 397001 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 397001 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me over the past three days 

*3075 in new Body Shop advert livery coming off the M56 bridge on a service to Victoria via Market Street * _27/02/19_


Manchester Metrolink 3075 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 400 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3075 again shortly after departing Martinscroft on a service to Victoria via Market Street* _28/02/19_


Manchester Metrolink 3075 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 400 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3075 again shortly after departing Martinscroft on a service to Victoria via Market Street* _28/02/19_


Manchester Metrolink 3075 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 400 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3052 shortly after departing Baguley bound for Manchester Airport * _28/02/19_


Manchester Metrolink 3054 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/320 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3080 seen approching Baguley on a service to Victoria via Market Street* _28/02/19_


Manchester Metrolink 3080 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/320 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3080 seen on Hollyhedge Road on a service to Victoria via Market Street* _01/03/19_


Manchester Metrolink 3080 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/320 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens


----------



## WingTips

*More from the TPL Extension...*



Kermit72 said:


> Beautiful weather again today, so decided to take some pics of the work on the Trafford Centre line - afraid they're only 'phone pics, but they'll have to do today.
> 
> Starting at the terminus, as you can see, the platform is now laid, and the tracks are in too.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back along the line, work on the second crossover junction is underway, the first can be seen a little further along.
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to photograph at the Barton Square/Event City stop, although they were awaiting a concrete delivery to fill the centre section between the tracks.
> 
> A little further along, the tracks for the curve up to the canal bridge are now placed, athough not yet aligned, joined nor levelled, but it ought to be soon.
> 
> Waiting on the other side of the canal bridge was a flatbed lorry with a section of platform shelter on it. Initially I thought this might be waiting to be added to the two already installed at the Parkway stop, but not so, as it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, it was probably about to be installed at the next inbound stop, Village, to join the one that had just been lifted into place:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Further along, some more work has been done at the curve joining Warren Bruce Road and Trafford Wharf Road, but it wasn't really photogenic, suffice to say some 'infill' has been added, and some preliminary Tarmac laid down.
> 
> Meanwhile, outside Hovis and the IWM North, installation of the track is progressing:
> 
> 
> 
> Beyond the Wharfside stop, the site is being tidied, although there's still a way to go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, there's more work going on where the ramp extension crosses under Trafford Road:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this adds a little to the story.


----------



## madannie

A few Metrolink shots from my first visit to Manchester in 2019, on Saturday 2nd March. This was also my first visit since the new zonal fare system was introduced, and it was nice to find that my usual all day ticket had decreased in price.

3106 approaching West Didsbury. The second image is a crop of the first.




3118 heading away from East Didsbury as 3061 approaches, screen already set for the next trip.


3061 under a bridge:


3001 leaving Didsbury Central


3114 and 3100 at Clayton Hall


3093 and 3082 leaving Clayton Hall for Ashton:


3120 crossing Ashton New Road. Nice to get decent shots of the first and (currently) last cars on the same visit.


3019 heading towards Velopark


As the light faded at Deansgate-Castlefield I did what any idiot would do. I put a YA2 filter on the lens to block out even more light and shot monochrome :nuts::nuts::nuts:

3009 and 3023 with an Altrincham service as 3108 heads away from Deansgate-Castelfield with an Ashton service


A visit to Manchester would not be complete without some shots at St Peter's Square, although this time I took very few. I like this one, however, even though the trams (3024 & 3044) are to some extent incidental.



All these, and many more, can be seen at https://madannie.smugmug.com/Trams/Manchester-Metrolink-2019/n-M8w9SN/


----------



## mikemcniven

*Manchester Metrolink 6/3/19*

Some from me today at Deansgate-Castlefield 

*Three's a crowd! 3051 coupled to 3055 on a service to Altrincham with 3034 in front bound for East Didsbury that was been held due to signal issue just off the platform*


Manchester Metrolink 3051 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/500 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3083 on a service to MediaCityUK*


Manchester Metrolink 3083 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 400 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3058 on a service to MediaCityUK*


Manchester Metrolink 3058 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/500 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3055 with 3051 bound for Altrincham*


Manchester Metrolink 3055 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/500 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3082 bound for Rochdale Town Centre via Exchange Square*


Manchester Metrolink 3082 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3034 bound for East Didsbury*


Manchester Metrolink 3034 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3093 bound for Rochdale Town Centre via Exchange Square*


Manchester Metrolink 3093 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens

*3062 on a service bound for MediaCityK*


Manchester Metrolink 3062 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 800 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens


----------



## Freel07

I was in Ashton one morning last week to take some photographs for a meeting I was attending so I took the opportunity to take a few more photographs around the new Tameside Interchange site.

The steel structure seems to be heading towards completion now and looks vast.

P1020296 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020302 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020305 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020306 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020307 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020340 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020342 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One of the new satellite shelters on Wellington Road.

P1020345 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr 

which will hopefully look something like this when complete, image from planning submission.

Satellite Shelter by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

An end on view from across Wellington Road.

P1020353 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Apologies for the late posting of these photos, there is another update from today to follow.


----------



## Freel07

A visit to Ashton again this morning gave me a little time to kill so I thought I'd update my photographic records of Tameside One https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=157242158&postcount=104 and Tameside Interchange.

I'm not sure whether this is a real proposal or a bit of a wind-up but I heard a rumour last week that there was a campaign to get the interchange name changed to Ashton Interchange which is obviously far more informative and practical than the silly Tameside Interchange and Tameside's odd idea for naming the Ashton site Tameside Interchange #1, Stalybridge Bus Station Tameside Interchange #2 and Hyde Bus Station Tameside Interchange #3. See this link which is admittedly somewhat out of date https://you.38degrees.org.uk/petiti...side-interchange-interchange-number-2-and-3-1 . If it is correct Tameside Council do seem hell-bent on obliterating all of the old town names at the moment.

Anyway over to the photos from today.

It looks as though initial roof cladding is being installed.

P1320262 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320265 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320267 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The view from The Arcades entrance.

P1320269 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320271 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320273 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320276 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One of the internal staircases is in place.

P1320277 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A view from Metrolink.

P1320281 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320282 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I struggled a little to get any meaningful shots of the new satellite shelters on Wellington Road but the brick/blockwork mini-towers are being constructed.

P1320284 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320284a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

For anyone interested in the project history there is a thread for it from inception here https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845127


----------



## mikemcniven

Just four from myself today in the close area around the Martinscroft stop on the Airport line. 

All the below photos used the following settings


> Camera settings: ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/250 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 lens


*3092 bound for Victoria via Market Street*


Metrolink 3092 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3069 bound for Manchester Airport*


Metrolink 3069 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3077 bound for Victoria via Market Street*


Metrolink 3077 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3072 bound for Victoria via Market Street*


Metrolink 3072 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me today 

*1020, with 2001 and 1023 behind, seen inside Old Trafford Depot on road 22 (Taken from the public highway)*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/200 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF75-300mm f/4-5.6


Metrolink 1020 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF75-300mm f/4-5.6


Metrolink 1020 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Manchester Metrolink 3006 seen at Old Trafford on a service to Timperly*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/100 | ISO: 100 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Metrolink 3006 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Manchester Metrolink 2001 seen in Old Trafford depot on road 22 stored out of use. (Taken from the public highway)*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF75-300mm f/4-5.6


Metrolink 2001 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*Manchester Metrolink 3042 seen coming into Old Trafford on a service to Piccadilly*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/100 | ISO: 100 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Metrolink 3042 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3055 seen inside Old Trafford depot in-between use*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/200 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF75-300mm f/4-5.6


Metrolink 3055 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*The line between Manchester and Liverpool via Warrington Central was closed today for engineering work, which brought to the area the unusual to see Colas Rail Freight class 56's seen just outside Manchester United Football Club Halt 
*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/200 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF75-300mm f/4-5.6


Colas Rail Freight 56096 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/100 | ISO: 100 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Colas Rail Freight 56105 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

*18t March 2019 | Delayed Post Int.*

Some from myself yesterday around MediaCityUK and the City Centre 

*3118 seen in the platform at MediaCityUK after brining a service in from Ashton-under-Lyne via Piccadilly*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/100 | ISO: 100 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Metrolink 3118 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3118 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3110 departing MediaCityUK on a service to Ashton-under-Lyne*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/125 | ISO: 100 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Metrolink 3110 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3075 shortly after departing Harbour City on a service to MediaCityUK with the blind already set up the return*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/400 | ISO: 200 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Metrolink 3075 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3088 seen coming into Deansgate-Castlefield on a service been turned early due to issue on the Airport line*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/100 | ISO: 100 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Metrolink 3088 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3075 seen again, this time on Mosley Street on a service to Ashton-under-Lyne*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/125 | ISO: 100 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Metrolink 3075 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3031 seen coming into St Peters Square on a service to Shaw and Crompton*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/125 | ISO: 100 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Metrolink 3031 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3078 seen at St Peters Square on a service to Victoria via Market Street*
ƒ/8.0 | Shutter: 1/125 | ISO: 100 | Camera: Canon EOS 1300D with EF-S18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 III


Metrolink 3078 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## mikemcniven

The first *DAYTIME* run of the brand new Transpennine Express Nova 1 (Class 802) train 802202 seen at Stalybridge on 5Q95 Neville Hill TMD to Edge Hill TMD 







Transpennine Express 802202 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 802202 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 802202 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 802202 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 802202 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 802202 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 802202 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Transpennine Express 802202 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*"Special event held to mark exciting progress on landmark project"*

*"Political, transport and commercial leaders gathered at intu Trafford Centre to view the latest exciting progress made on Metrolink’s Trafford Park Line extension.*

Chair of the Transport for Greater Manchester (TfGM) Committee, Cllr Mark Aldred; intu Trafford Centre’s Regional Centre Director, Alison Niven and Trafford Council’s Executive Member for Finance, Cllr Mike Cordingley, were among the attendees to visit the final stop on the new line.

*The event was held to demonstrate the construction progress made on the line’s six new stops over the last few months. Platforms and shelters have been installed at five of the stops, with the final platform due to be lifted into place next month near EventCity.* 

*The £350m Trafford Park Line extension, which is due to open in the first half of 2020, will add a further 5.5km and six stops to Metrolink, already the UK’s largest light rail network.* The new line is being funded by Greater Manchester’s Devolution Deal, which was signed by the city-region’s leaders in 2014. Trafford Council is providing £20m towards the project.

Cllr Mark Aldred, Chair of the TfGM Committee, said: “This project is an extremely important piece of our regional jigsaw as Trafford Park and intu Trafford Centre are two of the economic hearts of our city-region. The new line will provide a fast, reliable and frequent transport option to all of the employment, cultural and leisure opportunities that exist along the route.

“Just as importantly it will give people a real alternative to the car, which is vital as we attempt to reduce the number of cars on the road and the amount of harmful emissions polluting our air.”

Cllr Mike Cordingley, Trafford Council’s Executive Member for Finance, said: “It’s no secret that Trafford Park is a hugely important part of the local economy, providing thousands of employment opportunities as well as a wide variety of leisure opportunities that attract millions of visitors every year.

“That’s why it’s so great to see the progress that has been made so far and we, as a local authority, are …"

Full story...https://www.tfgm.com/press-release/tpl-stops


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me today on the Airport line

*3056 seen coming away from Manchester Airport on a service to Victoria via Market Street*


Manchester Metrolink 3056 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3118 at Martinscroft on a service to Victoria via Market Street*


Metrolink 3118 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3118 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3118 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3028 coming into Martinscroft on a service to Manchester Airport*


Metrolink 3028 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

*3056 approaching Martinscroft on a service to Victoria via Market Street*


Metrolink 3065 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3065 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Right then I will attempt to compose a post (or to be more correct 3 posts) covering my walk along the Trafford Park Line yesterday hoping that the SSC technology will be more reliable today..

As usual Part 1 covers Pomona to Village Circle.

The view from the tram as shown last week by Johnny now clearly shows the start of the alignment. I suspect that the gaps in the concrete are to cater for cable runs.

P1320289 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320290 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the end of Pomona platform a similar view.

P1320321 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320324 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now back to ground level.

From the Throstle's Nest footbridge area we can see how far the concrete track bases have extended.

P1320318 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The substation base is now cast and looks ready to accept the building.

P1320315 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320306 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking towards Trafford Road we see the track foundations approaching the ramp.

P1320314 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now moving on to Trafford Road where again the track foundations are visible almost as far as the substation platform structure.

P1320298 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and appearing from under Trafford Road bridge we now have some paving which I assume is the start of the restoration of the canalside walk.

P1320300 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320297 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now crossing Trafford Road to look west from the bridge towards Wharfside.

P1320335 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320339 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320341 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In this view we can see the walkway emerging from behind Wharfside stop. Also just visible on the left where the two orange clad chaps are standing is the track curving off west.

P1020470 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020472 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A longer zoom shows the reinforcing in place for what I think is to be a concrete wall separating trams and pedestrians in the area of that ramp. There has also been significant tree planting.

P1020478 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Wharf End the paving behind the retaining wall is almost complete and the track foundations are in evidence although there is still a plant access ramp in place.

P1320345 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This zoom shot looks beyond Wharfside stop and shows track extending towards Quay West.

P1020479 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320348 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharfside stop still awaits shelters.

P1320349 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A couple of shots showing how the walkway beside the canal is being treated, wooden bollards and trees. 

P1320355 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320354 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Walking down Trafford Wharf Road I noticed a crane in MPT's yard and a couple of lorries with large wrapped loads on them. I did wonder whether they may have been the shelters for Wharfside but thinking again they look the wrong shape.

P1320357 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As previously reported on here the base blocks for IWMN stop are in place now.

P1320360 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and to the west the reinforcement for the track is in place.

P1320374 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320377 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Behind the MPT office and compound the base slab for the track can be seen with a row of OLE mast bases in place.

P1020483 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of IWMN stop the track curves into the centre of the highway and the rails are in place up to the point where we now believe the floating track slab will start.

P1320368 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320371 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320369 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320384 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320388 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As marni told us the road layout at Warren Bruce Road has now changed o allow more movements between Trafford Wharf Road and Warren Bruce Road. This has changed the viewpoints for photographers and to an extent made it slightly more hazardous to get access to some of the views through the fence. To be fair some views are much better. Anyway here we go.

P1320396 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They seem to have consolidated the sub-base for the area which will have the floating slab.

P1320397 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work on the turnback seems to be going well.

P1320389 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320392 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320393 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320394 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up at the Viilage Circle end of Warren Bruce Road a concrete pour was in progress to embed the rails.

P1320403 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320406 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle to follow .......


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

Village Way looking towards Village stop.

P1320409 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village stop now has shelters and lampposts.

P1320410 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320418 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320420 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320424 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west towards Fifth Avenue and Mosley Road.

P1320430 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320428 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue area looking back east.

P1320435 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

When we look west from the same place they have started forming the track slab to extend towards Mosley Road.

P1320439 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320437 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320438 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work is ongoing further west to prepare the foundations for the slab.

P1320446 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320449 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320452 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They are obviously working from both ends on this section as the track slab is also approaching from Mosley Road at the same time.

P1320455 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320456 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320457 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320464 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back east from the other side of Mosley Road junction.

P1320468 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The track coming in from Parkway Circle area.

P1320469 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320470 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320473 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway stop and its shelters are old news I know but just for completeness in this section.

P1320472 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320474 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm not sure whether the lampposts were up last time I was there but they are now.

P1320476 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 will follow this evening.......


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

In the immediate vicinity of Parkway Circle things have not changed significantly recently.

The grass gets greener but not much else.

P1320481 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320482 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The landscaping in the Park and Ride seems to be developing, if indeed that is what is being done.

P1320483 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320484 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The area leading to the canal bridge is pretty much inaccessible but it does look as though there is a fair bit of work in progress.

P1320487 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Rails stored on site.

P1320488 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There appears to be a concrete surface now on the approach to the bridge.

P1320491 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The parapet tops are complete now on both walls of the approach ramps to the canal bridge.

P1320498 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320505 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the wall on the south side has gained the statutory graffiti.

P1320503 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down on Barton Dock Road tree planting on the screening earth works has been undertaken and there seemed to be work in progress beyond the curved track.

P1320507 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320511 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The gaps in the track outside Holiday Inn have been completed.

P1320508 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and also west of Mercury Way where expansion joints have been inserted although you'll have to take my word for that as I omitted to take a photo of them. 

P1320509 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320515 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Barton Square/Event City stop the precast concrete base blocks for one of the platforms were being delivered and craned in. Those for the inbound platform were already in place. I managed to get some shots of the final lorry load being installed.

P1320515 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320518 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320521 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320524 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320532 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320533 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320541 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From up on the bridge.

P1320544 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320551 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320556 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The final block with an end return on it is lifted in.

P1320565 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320569 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond the stop the curves to the opposite side of Barton Dock Road are fully surfaced.

P1320528 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320573 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking towards Trafford Centre stop from the bridge, both crossovers are in and there is a shelter in place. 

P1320570 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Moving swiftly on back at ground level we can see work in progress on the crossovers.

P1320578 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320580 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The first of the shelters in place.

P1320581 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the car park.

P1320583 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320585 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320588 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320590 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They have now started on the foundations for the substation.

P1320592 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320594 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the bus back to town. Event City stop, the crane is ready to leave.

P1020490 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I still can't see what is in progress on the bridge approach.

P1020496 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's it for this trip.


----------



## WingTips

Superb update as always Steve, and much appreciated, many thanks.


----------



## Freel07

The bright spring weather persuaded me to take another walk through Trafford Park to have a look at progress. I will post a selection of my photographs as usual in 3 parts.

Part 1 Pomona to Village Circle.

Work on the new viaduct to build the track base continues and the concrete foundation has progressed far enough to now be visible from Throstle's Nest Bridge.

P1320612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320617 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320620 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking towards Trafford Road from Pomona Strand.

P1320627 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Trafford Road we can see that the track foundation is complete almost to the foot of the ramp.

P1320630 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320632 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320634 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

We now move across Trafford Road and look towards Wharfside. Track foundations are in place alongside the wharf with a short gap which I suspct is to allow plant access.

P1320635 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320641 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Zooming in on Wharfside we can see the shelters now in place.

P1020646 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020653 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the track running beyond the stop.

P1020654 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving is in progress alongside the wharf for the footpath.

P1320646 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is some work in progress on the wharf side itself, 

P1320647 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and I think they may be installing timber alongside the steel piles as I noticed these blocks lying in the compound.

P1320649 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now moving further west towards Wharfside stop.

Through the jumble of objects in this busy shot we can just see the track beyond the stop.

P1320652 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A closer view of the stop with its shelters.

P1320654 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320655 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320660 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the western end of the stop adjacent to the equipment room a large concrete slab has been cast.

P1320665 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and some equipment cabinets installed.

P1320666 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The canal side track in place west of Wharfside.

P1320668 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In front of the excavator is this the start of ramp up from the wharf side to the deviation towards Trafford Wharf Road?

P1320672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now moving towards Quay West and IWMN, again through all the materials stacked in the compound we can just about see the track slab curving away from the canal towards the IWMN stop.

P1320673 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320678 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Quay West and IWMN stop, tracklaying in progress through the platform.

P1320679 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320681 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320682 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Traffic signal installation at the entrance to Quay West.

P1320675 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This long zoom shot taken from the footbridge does go some way to showing the height difference between Wharfside stop and the formation behind the MPT offices. Track is just visible west of Wharfside through the haze.

P1020658 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Trafford Wharf Road beyond Quay West they were constructing the wooden shuttering in readiness for concreting around the rails.

P1320685 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320687 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320688 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320691 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320693 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is the area where the floating track slab is intended to be.

P1320694 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The junction of Trafford Wharf Road and Warren Bruce Road where much of the track is now embedded.

P1320696 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320699 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320700 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320702 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back down Warren Bruce Road.

P1320704 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The points on the outbound at the top of Warren Bruce Road are still to be installed.

P1320708 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to parkway Circle to follow shortly......


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk Part 2, Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

We saw last time that Village stop had its shelters and not much has changed here since.

P1320712 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320723 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of Village stop, the track seems complete as far as Fifth Avenue.

P1320725 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320732 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of Fifth Avenue things are moving on at a fair rate now. Tracklaying is progressing well from both Fifth Avenue westwards and Mosley Road eastwards.

P1320735 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320737 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320739 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The rail welders were on site here and one of the welds was being ground to profile.

P1320744 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Track slab reinforcement heading off west towards Mosley Road,

P1320746 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and looking back east from near Praed Road.

P1320753 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320758 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Mosley Road track is being laid through the junction and back towards Fifth Avenue.

P1320754 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320760 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Concrete being poured to embed the rails.

P1320765 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320766 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back east from beyond Mosley Road.

P1320771 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320773 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is still a short gap between the grooved rail and the embedded sleeper track already in place in the median strip of Village Way.

P1320774 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320776 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Parkway stop.

P1320778 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320782 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The first Trafford Park stop to have a totem?

P1320784 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320786 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre to follow.....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

Immediately west of Parkway Circle the track has been in place for so long I can't remember it without rails.

However someone has been chewing up the concrete.

P1320790 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up at the top of Parkway there are teams working but what they are doing can only be surmised from the plant on site. I suspect that the first half of the crossing of the northbound carriageway has been completed and that the surfacing teams are finishing the highway works.

P1320792 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Beyond the crossing work is ongoing but again invisible really.

P1320794 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However looking carefully at this photo I believe I can see the track slab reinforcement in place.

P1320797 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and there was some work at the northern end of the canal bridge.

P1320802 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the southern end a concrete pump was on site.

P1320805 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320810 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now down on Barton Dock Road, there appeared to be a team working just beyond the curves possibly preparing the base for the slab?

P1320812 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320815 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside the Holiday Inn the new trees are in blossom.

P1320817 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320818 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Mercury Way, how long before that foundation has a pole on it?

P1320820 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Excavating a large hole adjacent to Event City, is this for another OLE pole foundation.

P1320823 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Event City stop.

P1320827 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320830 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From above.

P1320831 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320834 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320842 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the final leg now.

P1320837 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320838 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work on embedding the crossovers.

P1320847 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320848 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320853 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320855 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I had half expected to see a second shelter here today. But from looking at the Planning Application documents it seems only a single shelter is to be provided at this time.

P1320856 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320859 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320860 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Substation foundation.

P1320861 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One or two shots taking a cheeky look into the future???

P1320864 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320863 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320865 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally these were taken form the top deck of the X50 back into town.

P1020665 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020667 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020670 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

These two seem to show track slab reinforcement in place on the canal bridge approach.

P1020672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1020673 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Thanks for looking, time for a beer now :cheers:


----------



## Freel07

Let's return to Metrolink now for a Crumpsall update. I had hoped to pay a visit over the weekend during the shutdown but other things prevailed and this afternoon was my first opportunity.

The new building is coming along nicely

P1320926 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320931 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The stepped access to what will become the island platform is also progressing well along with the beginnings of the pedestrian crossing over the siding line.

P1320932 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320938 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320977 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320978 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Other work alongside the siding involve excavations possibly associated with the ramped access from Crumpsall Lane.

P1320971 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320972 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320974 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320976 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Obviously the main attraction is the work done over Easter to install the pointwork for the siding connection and crossover. It isn't too easy to get decent photos from platform level and when I was there today the car park was still closed to allow the removal of a site cabin.

The fact that the gradient changes hides a clear view of the crossover.

P1320954 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However a short walk along Station Road brings us to Cravenwood Road and the high bridge over the line allowing us to see the line and the new layout. In my case I was forced to shoot blind as the parapet is too high for me to see over.

P1320958 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320960 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1320963 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I am assuming that the siding itself will be laid once there is no further need for plant access to the platform and ramped access.

One thing I did notice is that there seems to be some form of monitoring equipment set up alongside the track near to the crossover.

P1320983 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

denco1 said:


> https://twitter.com/i/status/1121764656660533249
> TfGM video about Crumpsall


...


----------



## markydeedrop

Manc Plod have put out a new video today of Metrolink in the city centre. It's worth a look for any tram buffs.

https://youtu.be/K5IQKZSoFp0


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from me at Altrincham yesterday 

3014 seen coming into Altrincham alone with 3050 on a service from Bury Interchange 


Metrolink 3014 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3038 seen coming into Altrincham on a service from Piccadilly 


Metrolink 3038 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

3039 along with 3074 leaving Altrincham on a service to Piccadilly 


Metrolink 3039 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

I have recently made plans with a former work colleague for three attempts to make another walk along the Trafford Park Line worksites and failed miserably due to absolutely crap weather forecasting. The first 2 trips were planned based on weather forecast for dry weather a couple of days ahead only to be foiled by heavy rain on the day. Why do we pay these people, they are as unreliable as our politicians. Anyway finally today we managed our trip out in glorious sunshine.

So here we go in three parts as usual starting with Pomona to Village Circle.

Here we are looking at Junction Bridge as the Pomona link was known when first built in 1999, from the tram leaving Pomona. Rails are laid on the deck and a short section of both lines is fastened down.

P1330005 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Here the same location is seen from the end of Pomona platform.

P1330046 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330049 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and also from Throstles Nest bridge.

P1330030 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330037 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now looking west towards Trafford Road we can see in this enlargement the track approaching and running through the dip under Trafford Road. Sorry about the clutter in the foreground.

P1330032a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Trafford Road.

A new set of steps in place between the substation platform and trackside,

P1330017 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and more significantly track and rails now in place along part of the canal side alignment.

P1330020 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330022 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As we made to cross Trafford Road we noticed that they were installing extended coping blocks on the bridge parapets over the route.

P1330051 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330052 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The rails we saw east of Trafford Road do actually just appear on the west side.

P1330053 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330057 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The track foundations await rails alongside the canal and good progress seems to have been made with paving and landscaping.

P1330054 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I did try to see what has been done west of Wharfside stop but the newly planted trees are now blocking the view somewhat.

P1030006 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1030009 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However from Wharfend the view is a little better and rails can be seen running west alongside the canal.

P1330061 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1030013 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This view east of Wharfside stop was intended to show that the crossover seen in the simulator video has been installed. Sadly the difference in levels between the footway and track make it hard to discern.

P1330064 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330064a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They were laying a large reinforced concrete slab alongside the outbound platform, presumably for crowd control purposes.

P1330067 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330072 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another attempt at the view alongside the canal west of Wharfside.

P1330074 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They seem to be tidying up along this stretch and the car park associated with MPT's site office has been cleared and moved east as this view shows. The trees and canalside landscape look quite good.

P1330076 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Quay West/IWMN stop we can see the track sweeping in from the canal side alignment.

P1330081 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They were continuing to install precast platform sections at IWMN.

P1330082 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330083a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330085 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330091 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330098 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

West of IWMN they were awaiting a concrete truck to continue embedding the track.

P1330095 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330099 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside the ITV Studios the only sign of any progress where the floating slab is to be installed is a few drainage and cable duct pipes poking up through the compacted hardcore.

P1330102 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Not much has changed on Warren Bruce Road since my previous visit. A little more track has been embedded but the points at the top end are still to be installed.

P1330104 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330109 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330110 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle follows......


----------



## Freel07

Metrolink Trafford Park Line walk Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

Again around Village stop not a lot has changed.

P1330112 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330116 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330119 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330121 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back east from near Fifth Avenue.

P1330123 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now looking west from the same location more progress with track laying is evident.

P1330125 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330126 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330129 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330136 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is still a short gap approaching Mosley Road seen here looking back east.

P1330138 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330139 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But then the curves across Mosley Road junction into the central reserve of Village Way,

P1330141 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330143 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330145 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and from west of Mosley Road again looking east there is a short gap between the track through the junction and that heading west towards Parkway.

P1330147 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village Way approaching Parkway Circle and stop.

P1330150 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east.

P1330153 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A view towards Parkway stop, what's that under the canopies?

P1330155 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Yes there is a Thales van on site and what appear to be PIDS screens under the canopies.

P1330156 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330157 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre follows.....


----------



## Freel07

Metrolink Trafford Park Line walk Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

Starting at the top of Parkway where the track crosses the highway it is hard to see how far progress has been made, but given the fact that there was no work in progress could it be that the crossing is complete?

P1330163 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Even this shot doesn't reveal anything as the crossing is just beyond the high point of the roadway.

P1330171a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Closer to the Bridgewater Canal bridge site track does seem to be evident .

P1330167 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330170 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Moving to Barton Dock Road now it looks as though the first stage track slab has been installed on the ramp up to the canal bridge.

P1330180 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330181 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The track laid so far round the curves has been embedded and they were jetwashing it to create the exposed aggregate finish.

P1330183 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now this is where we have something to show! As we approached Mercury Way we asked each other are these the first OLE poles along the route?

P1330186 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330185 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In fact they aren't as became apparent as we walked towards the Trafford Centre we realised that they must have started erecting poles from the terminus heading east. This was later confirmed by a discussion with one of the Podtrack team who install the OLE.

P1330189 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330193 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330196 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330197 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330198 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Event City stop has its shelters.

P1330202 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More poles across the road.

P1330205 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From above now.

P1330206 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330208 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330209 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330213 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from the west side. Event City stop through the trees.

P1330218 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside the car park.

P1330221 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330224 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330227 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is a gap in the poles by the crossovers as plant access isn't available yet until the rails are embedded.

P1330230 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330232 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330233 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330236 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1330238 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cable pulling was being carried out adjacent to the substation site.

P1330241 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Thats all for now folks.


----------



## WingTips

*New TPL Update...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Yes it still keeps dropping out. I also bobbed out on the tram past Pomona this morning, in the hope of something more dramatic but all I could see is an extra piece of rail attached to the crossover on the inbound side :-
> 
> 2019-05-27 006 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-05-27 007 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I think that bit is new? It wasn't there on the 4th May anyway! :-
> 
> 2019-05-04 024 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Anyway, good exploration again Freely!
> 
> :cheers:





marni1971 said:


> One *IWMN shelter is in



* Imperial War Museum North.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2437


----------



## WingTips

*Updates from Various Works on the Network...*



flange said:


>





Johnny de Rivative said:


> Good moody pics flange! :heart:
> 
> Here's another of my little walks on the tram :colbert: :-
> 
> 2019-06-03 002 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 003 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 004 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 007 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 008 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 014 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 009 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 013 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 029 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 026 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 025 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> :cheers:





Johnny de Rivative said:


> Nice waterside paving :-
> 
> 2019-06-03 017 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 020 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 021 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 036 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 040 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 043 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 045 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-06-03 038 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2437


----------



## madannie

A few Metrolink photos from my most recent visit to Manchester, on Saturday 1st June. I stayed out of the City Centre for much of my visit.

3104 approaching Didsbury Village:


3117 leaving Didsbury Village:


3067 a bit further down the line to East Didsbury, with screen already set for the next journey:


3066 heading away from Oldham Mumps


3080 approaching Oldham Mumps


3104 seen between the poles at Oldham Mumps


3110 coming down the hill from Derker towards Oldham Mumps


3092 emerging from Balloon Street:


Last shot of the day: 3023 leaving Whitefield with a warning of Spice Girls in the city!


All images from https://madannie.smugmug.com/Trams/Manchester-Metrolink-2019/


----------



## madannie

And a couple of buses I saw on the same trip.

First Greater Manchester 37409 near Victoria Station, sporting quite a few worker bees. Saturday 1st June was the last day of operation by First of bus routes out of Queens Road Depot, so I was photographing their buses: I didn't notice the bees until I was editing the photos later:


All Stagecoach Manchester buses have a worker bee on the front of the bus, this being one of the best known symbols of Manchester, but 19530 has many more as it is dedicated to the victims of the Manchester Arena terrorist attack on 22nd May 2017. I saw this bus in Oldham.


Click on the image for full size


----------



## WingTips

jrb said:


> Quality isn’t great. Only 240p. (for some reason?) Red cog.
> 
> August, Drone, update.



….


----------



## Freel07

A set of photographs from the Ashton Interchange site taken on Monday 2nd September. 

Glazing and fitting of trim panels underway.

P1340984 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1340988 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1340992 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The Metrolink side of the site.

P1340993 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The interior of the 'Vee' between the 2 legs of the building.

P1340989 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A view down the inside of the eastern face.

P1340996 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1340998 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1340999 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The southern entrance area facing the Arcades.

P1350003 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The western side.

P1350006 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350010 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From above now.

P1350013 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350014 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350018 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350020 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They also seem to be repaving the area alongside the Arcades.

The carriageway which leads to and from Water Street seems to have been widened at the expense of the footway.

P1350011 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350012 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A chronology of the project is present this forum thread https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1845127


----------



## Freel07

I took another walk along the Trafford Park Line yesterday to view progress and what a change has taken place.

My report follows my usual format of 3 parts starting at Pomona.

The worksite on the viaduct is now much less crowded and is looking good. A new 4mph TSR has appeared on the curve towards Eccles. 

P1350038 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350045 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Point heater elements are visible on both sets of points as j616s told us.

P1350039 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350042 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As my tram approached Pomona I noticed a work group carrying out fibre optic cable splicing. I missed the opportunity to get a decent photo and the stairwell blocks the view from the stop but you can just see them in these two shots taken from the platform.

P1350050 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350051 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A view along the ship canal from Pomona Strand.

P1350053 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Fencing along the viaduct seems complete and note the Trafford PArk Line signal protecting the junction.

P1350055 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving and finishing work under the viaduct.

P1350060 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350063 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The view from Throstles Nest is getting a little crowded out at present but still only 2 poles on the viaduct.

P1350064 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350070 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A significant addition is the substation unit is now on site, as are the other 2 along the line.

P1350069 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Moving to Trafford Road and view back towards Pomona with a couple of cantilever poles visible and completed track right through now. I am not sure what the work gang were doing but they had some PWay equipment with them.

P1350076 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350079 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350080 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from the west side of Trafford Road.

P1040488 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1040490 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A long shot along the wharf showing poles all the way now.

P1040486 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1040492 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New railings have been installed along the top of the retaining wall on Wharf End.

P1040501 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As j616s says in this area all the poles have feeder cables running up them. These are part of the EMC control measures required to protect the Kratos site on Trafford Wharf Road. from what I am told they will be provided for some distance either side of the Kratos buildings. I think that they are connections to the underground parallel feeder cables installed on all Phase 3 routes. The difference here is that they are at every pole instead of every 500 metres. At the moment the last one seems to be just behind the MPT offices.

P1040496 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Surfacing was in progress at Wharfside and as already mentioned turnstile gates have been installed at either end of the stop.

P1350083 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1040506 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350090 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350092 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350097 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350100 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350106 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching IWMN/Quay West the temporary plant crossing bridge has been removed as j616s told us above and poles are fitted with cantilevers etc.

P1350116 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More poles on delivery.

P1350118 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350122 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350125 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350129 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Viewed from the side of the canal now.

P1350132 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1040507 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now as the track enters Trafford Wharf Road. 

P1350130 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350140 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350138 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As of yesterday this was where the wires ended on the continuous run from Parkway.

P1350147 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350148 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350153 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Onto Warren Bruce Road and the turnback.

P1350155 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350159 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still some concrete embeddment to pour near the points.

P1350161 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350163 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350167 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350169 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

An OLE gang were working on the wires as I passed.

P1350171 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Quite a bit of temporary rigging here.

P1350173 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350176 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350181 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There were a couple of guys working on the top points.

P1350185 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wiring on through Village Circle.

P1350188 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway later today....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line progress Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway.

Firstly an apology, these may get a bit repetitive as much of the progress along here concerns the OLE wiring.

Village Circle Village Way where we can see the wires now crossing the highway.

P1350191 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350192 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village stop in the background.

P1350194 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350198 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Temporary rigging at Third Avenue where there will be an overlap section between two wire runs.

P1350199 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That sky did worry me for while.

P1350202 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350204 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From here towards Mosley Road there is a section of wiring which is on pulleys still.

P1350208 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east from Fifth Avenue

P1350211 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and also west towards Mosley Road.

P1350212 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350213 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Adjacent to the Exide building opposite Praed Road I missed the fact that across the road the substation buildings had been put in place. You may be able to see the green structure bottom left in this photo.

P1350216 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Mosley Road now, wires on pulleys awaiting registration still.

P1350220 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350223 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back east.

P1350224 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Over the junction though registration has been done.

P1350225 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This area seems to have gone from a large hole to virtual completion very quickly once the foundation was laid.

P1350227 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


P1350230 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350233 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Even the highway works seem to have jumped forward so to speak, although I'm sure the motorists will disagree.

P1350234 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Parkway now

P1350235 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and there is an OLE team working at the stop.

P1350236 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350240 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350244 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350248 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It seems that Thales have been working here also, the PIDS signs are illuminated.

P1350251 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350252 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm not sure why this pole is stayed to the one next to it. The link doesn't look temporary either.

P1350255 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350250 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Anyway looking through the Circle now the wires seem to continue.

P1350257 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre follows shortly.....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line progress Part 3 Parkway to Trafford Centre.

We ended Part 2 by seeing the wires running through Parkway Circle but on the other side there are no wires.

P1350260 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They are anchored halfway across.

P1350259 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

And it is poles only up the median strip of Parkway

P1350261 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and across the highway crossing at the top.

P1350263 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350265 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I guess the gap is due to the need for a road closure to run the wires out across the crossing.

Then once on the roadside alignment the wires reappear anchored to auto-tensioners.

P1350270 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Their presence highlighted in the sunlight.

P1350271 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From down by the Bridgewater Canal.

P1350279 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350281 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back up on Parkway. They weren't easy to photograph, not with my skills anyway.

P1350287 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350292 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now down on Barton Dock Road we can see the line curving down from the canal bridge.

P1350295 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In this photograph we can see a mid-point anchor where the wires are anchored rigidly to stop them drifting longitudinally over time under the influence of the auto-tensioners. All auto-tensioned sections have an anchor like this in the middle of the wire run.

P1350296 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350298 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The rail fixings here at a grooved to flatbottom rail transition need finishing.

P1350300 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking towards Barton Square, note the TMS loop for traffic signals.

P1350302 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside Event City.

P1350304 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another overlap between wire runs. The guys working here seems to be working on the concrete around the pole bases.

P1350305 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350307 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Anchored on auto-tensioners here.

P1350309 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350310 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350312 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Event City stop with new paving blocks being laid and some nice new OLE wiring.

P1350316 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350320 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350324 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Crossing Barton Dock Road.

P1350326 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking down from the footbridge.

P1350328 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The group at the end of the platform seemed to include a couple of chaps from the Smartcard reader company.

P1350331 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking towards our destination.

P1350335 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350340 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350344 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350345 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Landscaping in progress. Note the TMS signal for the stop entry.

P1350347 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking towards the terminus, a point indicator is just visible on the left.

P1350350 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350354 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350353 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350358 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking away from the stop, a PPI for departing trams can be seen.

P1350359 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is the location for the new planned covered walkway right alongside the car park.

P1350360 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The departure end of the stop.

P1350362 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350363 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From above, the walkway will I assume appear alongside the visible corner of the car park.

P1350364 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350365 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work to install a feeder cable linking the LE to the substation via trackside isolators.

P1350367 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The green substation structures are just visible in the background behind the stair tower

P1350369 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and again here from above the entrance to the car park.

P1350371 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Event City stop from the bus back to Manchester.

P1350373 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The curves up towards the canal bridge again from the bus.

P1350381 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350382 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's it for this trip thanks for looking.


----------



## Ashtonian

Freel07 said:


> Trafford Park Line progress Part 3 Parkway to Trafford Centre.
> 
> We ended Part 2 by seeing the wires running through Parkway Circle but on the other side there are no wires.
> 
> P1350260 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
> 
> That's it for this trip thanks for looking.


Great photos as ever Freel. Is that an errant car on the tracks?


----------



## Freel07

Today I thought I would have a look at the results of the weekend shutdown. Most particularly the work to connect the Trafford Park line overhead at Pomona.

First a couple from the tram leaving Pomona for Exchange Quay.

P1350398 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350400 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now walking back to Pomona across Trafford Road bridge. The wires glinting in the autumn sunlight.

P1350404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350405 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350407 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Under this morning's lighting conditions the wires were almost invisible looking west.

P1350417 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wire tensioners near Wharfside.

P1350420 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Interestingly, to me anyway, there seem to be 2 different methods of achieving the double insulation required for safety. Usually the cantilever tube has an insulator at the pole fixing. Most of them along the route are like that but some have a direct metallic fixing without insulator and the insulation is provided by a small insulator between the tube and either the registration arm or the delta bridle between the tube and the wire. I have never seen this method used before. Perhaps my noticing this shows how sad I am :lol::lol:

Hopefully the photograph shows what I mean.

P1350424 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This photograph shows examples of both types of installation.

P1350425 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The next bit is rather technical I'm afraid so those not interested in power feeding should perhaps skip it. Back on the Pomona side of Trafford Road I notice that they have provided a set of section insulators (SIs) adjacent to the road bridge, but these have no cables attached so that they appear to simply provide electrical separation at this point. These may be something to do with the electrical needs of the EMC protection requirements imposed by the Kratos site.

P1350430 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is another set of SIs a few poles east where the feeders from Pomona substation are connected.

P1350415 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Unusually these only feed in one direction, west towards Wharfside. Generally the substations feed in both directions.

P1350457 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This made me have a look at the arrangements up on the junction and here again things don't look the same as usual. I think this is because the Eccles Line like the previous Phase 1 lines has the inbound and outbound lines fed separately whereas the Phase 3 lines have common inbound and outbound feeding. The junction arrangement has to cope with interfacing the 2 systems. What they seem to have done is feed both wires on the new viaduct from the outbound Eccles line wire as a stub as far as Pomona substation. From there onwards the Trafford Park line is self contained electrically.

P1350445 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is a single SI just east of where the inbound Trafford wire crosses the outbound Eccles wire and a very short linking bond between the 2 wires.

P1350448 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

All this seems to imply that the overhead on the new ramp is now live. I didn't notice any earths on the wiring beyond the substation so I'm not sure of the status of that section.

Techy bit over , here are some more general views.

P1350459 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350451 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The paving work that Johnny mentioned.

P1350461 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350463 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350468 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up on Pomona stop I hadn't noticed from the tram that the fence across the Trafford Line has gone completely. Even the temporary Herras fencing has gone giving a clear view now.

P1350468 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350473 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350478 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350485 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Ashtonian said:


> Great photos as ever Freel. Is that an errant car on the tracks?


I think they'll have a long wait if they are attempting to cause a service disruption.:lol: I think it belonged to the security guys looking after the cable drum on the trailer.


----------



## Freel07

Yesterday, Wednesday, I took another look at the vistas around Pomona, Exchange Quay and Wharfside from both sides of the ship canal. Partly to try to find the western end of the electrical section associated with the Kratos site.

When I looked at Pomona on Monday I remarked that the fences across the junction had been removed.

P1050029 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050032 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I now know why, they are now down below the substation meaning that the ramp is now outside the worksite and is under control of the operator. Work on the ramp will now be under the Permit to Work procedures of the operator.

P1050049 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050048 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up at the substation site Linbrooke were splicing fibre optic cables.

P1050045 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharfside from Clippers Quay

P1050061 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050090 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This fella just had to photobomb me. 

P1050122 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Unfortunately there was no sun to make the wires stand out.

P1050059 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In these shots looking beyond Wharfside I hope you can just make out the poles and cantilevers if not the wires.

P1050068 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050071 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050073 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050108 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This was what I was looking for, the final pole with parallel feeder connections and next to it the section insulators at the end of the section.

P1050075 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050093 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I reckon there will be some great photo opportunities along here.

P1050107 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I was thinking about this tram direction info, as I see it the Trams to Intu Trafford Centre script is right as it doesn't refer to the tram stop rather to the shopping mall itself.

P1050147 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But then again...

P1050168 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Oh for consistency :nuts:

Just to locate the section end in terms of the usual landmarks it seems to be right behind the building that has served as MPT's office.

P1050153 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Just east of there a team were engaged in connecting feeder cables.

P1050156 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050159 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Wharfside all the site cabins etc have gone and we are left with a large open space.

P1050172 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050174 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

I also walked the Trafford Park Line, my expedition was today though.

Although there are quite a few changes since my previous complete walk through we have now entered the phase where progress isn't quite a obvious as it has been.

As usual in 3 parts starting at Pomona.

Still some bits of work on the viaduct.

P1350789 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350792 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350796 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Paving and fencing continues under the structure.

P1350798 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350803 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350805 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350806 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350813 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350821 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was a team working at the substation.

P1350818 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They appeared to be connecting the trackside feeder isolator switches.

P1350825 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It didn't look as though the feeder cables were connected to the wire yet.

P1350815a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Handrails have been fitted to the steps down from Pomona Strand.

P1350826 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Trafford Road it does look as though the Wharfside area parallel feeders are connected at this pole.

P1350828 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I am assuming that the narrow footpath will be paved.

P1350831 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Trafford Road 

P1050179 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050182 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050184 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050187 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Pod-Trak are working on feeder cables along here.

P1050192 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050200 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050201 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharfside crossover is wired.

P1050204 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharfside stop

P1350838 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350843 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350846 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Somewhere is to receive some planting by the looks of it.

P1350849 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Behind the MPT Office there are more feeder cubicles at the western end of the independent feeder section.

P1350853 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New block paving linking the original footpath to a track crossing giving access the wharf side walkway.

P1350854 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Quay West/IWMN a team were just unloading the components for a timber crossing or perhaps a section of timber deterrent boarding.

P1350860 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350862 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The plant crossing is still in place here.

P1350861 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350864 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350866 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IWMN isn't the only stop with the signage covered up.

P1350867 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350870 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the lifting footbridge.

P1350872 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050209 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back on Trafford Wharf Road.

P1350877 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350885 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is still a short section awaiting concrete embedding.

P1350889 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350893 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Onto Warren Bruce Road where once again a couple of areas need concrete pouring.

P1350896 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350902 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The two signals at the end of the siding and inbound line are now lit.

P1350905 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350907 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350909 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350914 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More concrete required here.

P1350922 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350921 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle follows shortly....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk through Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

P1350927 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I noticed one or two of these VECOM TMS loops in the four foot during my walk. I am wondering whether this line will only have wired loops rather than a mix of wired and virtual mesh radio loops. I haven't seen any mesh radio antennae along the route yet.

P1350929 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Plenty of these parallel feeder cable connection points with their isolator cubicles.

P1350932 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village stop, which like Wharfside has the correct wording for the Trafford Centre below the name.

P1350934 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350935a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Note the VECOM TMS loops in the platform areas.

P1350937 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Village towards Fifth Avenue.

P1350940 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I wonder what that small mesh plate on the pole is? I didn't notice at the time I was taking the photograph.

P1350943 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That sky is looking increasingly threatening!

P1350944 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350945 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Fifth Avenue area.

P1350948 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350949 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then the rain hit me.

P1350950 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The feeders from the substation at Praed Road.

P1350951 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Somewhere in all that rain is Praed Road substation.

P1350953 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350954 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east from outside the Exide works,

P1350955 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and west from the same spot.

P1350958 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Mosley Road now,

P1350960 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

where the heavens opened.

P1350961 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west up Village Way from Mosley Road as the rain eased enough to leave the shelter of the trees.

P1350962 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350964 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350967 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350970 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Parkway stop.

P1350975 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350977 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back towards Mosley Road.

P1350979 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway stop.

P1350984 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1350988 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Once again the Trafford Centre wording seems correct here.

P1350988 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway Circle where the wires now go right across the roundabout.

P1350985 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre will follow shortly.....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk through Part 3 parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

Parkway Circle showing the completed overhead wiring.

P1350996 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wires now up on the climb up Parkway to the road crossing, which means they are through from the Trafford Centre to Pomona.

P1350998 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the road crossing at the top of Parkway.

P1360002 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I did notice that a new tall CCTV column has been erected adjacent to the Park and Ride Car Park fenceline,

P1350994 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and they have created a temporary access point with gates part way up Parkway into the site.

P1360006 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The crossing of the highway carriage way at the top of Parkway.

P1360007 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The start of the auto-tensioned wiring towards the Trafford Centre.

P1360015 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Shiny wiring in the weak autumn sun.

P1360017 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360022 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360023 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another parallel feeder connection.

P1360032 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360034 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now on Barton Dock Road.

P1360038 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360042 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360044 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They have been drilling for the fixings at the transitions between embedded grooved and direct exposed flatbottom rails.

P1360043 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another VECOM TMS loop at Mercury Way,

P1360045 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and another here.

P1360048 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The end of the auto-tensioned wire outside Event City, not the earthing jumpers across the section insulators.

P1360050 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360053 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another set of fixings at a rail transition.

P1360051 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Event City stop, 
P1360055 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360057 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

which obviously has incorrect wording on the signage. does it include Intu or are they going to change the name due to the impending move of Event City away from here? :hmm:

P1360059 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360062 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360063 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the footbridge now.

P1360064 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360067 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360068 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360064 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360070 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from the car park and a new TMS signal controlling entry into the terminus.

P1360075 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking towards the present end of the line.

P1360078 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Yes there is an illuminated point indicator visible there.

P1360079 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360082 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Lots of paving work in progress.

P1360083 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360084 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360085 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another lit PPI,

P1360086 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and a third one.

P1360088 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360091 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back up on the car park, the 2 departure signals are in place but unlit.

P1360095 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Ten minutes later they seem to be lit.

P1360106 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The end of the line, for now??

P1360097 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360098 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Pod-Trak working on the feeder poles. I've just noticed that the signage is covered up here so perhaps it also has Intu on it.

P1360100 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Checking the wire height and position.

P1360102 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The substation and isolator cubicles.

P1360104 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


Event City from the top deck of the bus back to town.

P1050213 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Barton Dock Road from the same location.

P1050217 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050220 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I've just about dried out now.


----------



## WingTips

Thanks Steve for an excellent update, for me the best looking stop on the line has to be at EventCity, it looks good in its surroundings, and blends in well. The stops and landscaping around the TC appear to be being completed to a very high standard.


----------



## Freel07

WingTips said:


> Thanks Steve for an excellent update, for me the best looking stop on the line has to be at EventCity, it looks good in its surroundings, and blends in well. The stops and landscaping around the TC appear to be being completed to a very high standard.


Thanks WingTips. Yes the whole project seems to be coming together well now. As ever it is the final detailing that is becoming evident. I think that the canal side walkway will be a nice section although photographically it will be difficult to make the best of.


----------



## garcia.calavera

Great updates, 

I was wondering, why does a city as big as Manchester not have a proper Metro system? Light Rail is nice and it's separated from car traffic for most of the route , but it's still slow. I have seen cities in France with under 500k population that have excellent metro systems. Is there any plan for this big city to get a metro like Newcastle in the future?


----------



## Svartmetall

garcia.calavera said:


> Great updates,
> 
> I was wondering, why does a city as big as Manchester not have a proper Metro system? Light Rail is nice and it's separated from car traffic for most of the route , but it's still slow. I have seen cities in France with under 500k population that have excellent metro systems. Is there any plan for this big city to get a metro like Newcastle in the future?


That depends - you might also have seen cities in Germany of Manchester's size with light rail only systems (take a look at the Cologne Stadtbahn, Hannover Stadtbahn, Stuttgart Stadtbahn etc). What does set these systems apart are the underground sections in the city centres, which I think was a miss for Manchester as they should have done that from the start.


----------



## Freel07

Svartmetall said:


> That depends - you might also have seen cities in Germany of Manchester's size with light rail only systems (take a look at the Cologne Stadtbahn, Hannover Stadtbahn, Stuttgart Stadtbahn etc). What does set these systems apart are the underground sections in the city centres, which I think was a miss for Manchester as they should have done that from the start.


Manchester planned a central tunnel for a Metro style heavy rail system back in the 1970s but unfortunately in the UK all the money for these things is jealously guarded by central government for use in London and the South East so Manchester was told its plans were too expensive. Metrolink came about as a second prize so to speak and even then local funding has been resorted to for some parts of the project. There is a new 20 year plan for transport which seems to once again look towards a central tunnel to boost cross city capacity.


----------



## Freel07

I had a bit of a trek around a few Metrolink sites of interest today visiting Cornbrook, Shudehill and Crumpsall to view progress on the projects at these locations.

I'll start at Cornbrook where they are certainly brightening the place up a bit.

I tried to get some overall views of the canopy from the grass bank between Bridgewater Way and the slip road down to Cornbrook Road. It is almost impossible to get a decent look at the new canopy extension from the platform.

From this distance the different profiles of the two canopies don't look to bad. Note the new cladding to the lift shaft. Quite a lot of the panels are still covered in a protective plastic film.

P1050221 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050223 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050225 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The rather unpleasant looking Class 70 helps disguise the differences.

P1050230a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The entrance is certainly bright!

P1050233 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050235 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050238 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As are the stairwell,

P1050241 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050245 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and the lift lobby at platform level.

P1050246 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Re positioned TVMs and new centre and side screens under the old canopy.

P1050247 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050248 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050250 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This is where the mismatch shows, one hopes that there is to be some interfacing between the two sections of roof.

P1050254 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new canopy structure is functional rather than elegant. Hopefully it will withstand the wind better than the old one. I recall just after opening as an interchange quite a few roof panels blew out of that canopy.

P1050255 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050258 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050260 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New block paving to match the existing.

P1050267 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

New style emergency call and help point to replace the old Phase 2 style pole.

P1050272 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Overall it will no doubt improve the environment of the stop and hopefully reduce the effects of the weather. However I do feel they have overdone the corporate yellow.

The second stop to undergo an upgrade is of course Shudehill. I know there have been photographs posted since it re-opened but here are a few I took today.

As with Cornbrook much of the effort has been concentrated in increasing the amount of covered waiting area. The covered areas have been replaced by 3 individual shelters distributed along each platform.

P1050315 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They core area shelters are fairly large and a big improvement on the original useless aerofoil.

P1050316 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050318 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050319 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The lighting has been upgraded to LED luminaires and the old Phase 2 style help and emergency call points have been replaced by Phase 3 style units.

P1050321 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050329 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However the original PIDs display brackets/arms are still attached to the lampposts. To be fair they are an integral part of the columns so removing them would damage the poles.

P1050330 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

My main target today was Crumpsall to find out whether the TMS equipment had been brought into use over the weekend.

My first call was at Crumpsall Lane and viewed from over the bridge the end of the siding has its terminal bollard and a line of illuminated bollards mark the walkway from the platform for drivers and staff.

P1050340 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Turning to look across the road I was surprised to see that the new entrance was in use. I hadn't really thought about whether they would fully open the remodelled stop.

P1050341 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050343 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050344 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050346 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050349 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050351 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The new stepped entrance to the inbound platform.

P1050356 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050352 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A view along the new siding and platform face. The exit signal is lit.

P1050354 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050355 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The ramped access is certainly lengthy but given the height difference between the road and track it is unavoidable. The ramp gradient cannot exceed 1 in 20 so a long ramp is necessary.

P1050357 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It doubles back on itself towards the bottom to gain the required length.

P1050366 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But it does afford good views along the siding.

P1050367 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050369 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The crossover PPI is lit and there are plenty of SPAS beacons on display. These became more apparent later.

P1050371 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I thought I would try a few from Cravenwood Road bridge to try to see the signalling a little better. Results were mixed unfortunately

The signal controlling entry to the siding and or outbound platform isn't visible from the bridge unfortunately as I was shooting blind over the extended parapets. But the PPI associated with the crossover is just visible at the bottom of the second shot. 

P1050388 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050392 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to the stop to look at the rest of the signalling.

The two departure signals.

P1050379 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050398 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The PPI for the crossover disturbingly at stop.

P1050399 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050400 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Siding signal.

P1050404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Inbound main line signal.

P1050405 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Svartmetall

Freel07 said:


> Manchester planned a central tunnel for a Metro style heavy rail system back in the 1970s but unfortunately in the UK all the money for these things is jealously guarded by central government for use in London and the South East so Manchester was told its plans were too expensive. Metrolink came about as a second prize so to speak and even then local funding has been resorted to for some parts of the project. There is a new 20 year plan for transport which seems to once again look towards a central tunnel to boost cross city capacity.


For me it's fine to continue expanding the system to simply encourage use and to better connect the entirety of the city. It's what the Germans did after all - the tunnelled sections of the Stadtbahn systems came later than the bare bones of the system, which grew out of tram networks. Manchester is doing the right thing in building dedicated RoW for a decent segment of the network as that will really help to boost speed (and punctuality) in the long run.


----------



## marni1971

The extended shelter at Cornbrook is long overdue but by god does anyone involved with the project care about design and appearance?


----------



## Freel07

I had yet another walk along the Trafford Park Line yesterday to view progress. As I said last time things have slowed down in terms of big changes but there is a lot of what might be termed detailing work in progress along the route.

Starting as usual at Pomona where they are still working on the new viaduct although it wasn't easy to make out what was going on.

P1360155 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360157 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down below the viaduct the paving and fencing work has moved on.

P1360161 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360171 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360172 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It looked to me as though the end of the path from Wharfside was visible. At present this path is only surfaced in crushed stone but I would hope it is to be finished with slabs.

P1360163a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Reinstating the original handrailing where it was removed during construction.

P1360165 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I can't make out exactly where the canal side fence is in relation to the edge of the viaduct.

P1360171 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There are now TMS VECOM loops in place on the ramp.

P1360178 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The substation compound is now fenced off and it is clear that the concrete steps down to trackside are only for staff access as there is no public access at the top.

P1360179 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360180 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Trafford Road the access arrangements for staff seem to be clearer and also visible on the track in the distance is derailment containment between the rails. From the close up version of the photograph it looks as though the path runs between the canal side railings and the green fence under the viaduct. green fence under the viaduct 

P1360184 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360184a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The footpath still awaits final paving (hopefully).

P1360186 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A view towards Wharfside and beyond from Trafford Road.

P1050423 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050426 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There were a couple of guts grouting rail baseplates at Wharf End.

P1050431 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The parallel feeder link cables all seem to be connected to the contact wires along here now.

P1050433 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The footway along Wharf End has now been moved over to the retaining wall side presumably leaving the other side to the contractors working on the new tower blocks.

P1050435 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This gives some new views along the track.

P1050438 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050442 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Speed signs are starting to appear and the Wharfside 'emergency' crossover has gained position indicators which is unusual for an emergency crossover.

P1050444 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050447 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Not much else has changed at Wharfside. Perhaps other than the lamp posts have been finally fix vertical.

P1360193 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Wharfside.

P1360196 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360197 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Electrical switching cubicles behind the MPT compound.

P1360203 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The HERAS fencing along Trafford Wharf Road seems to be disappearing. I wonder whether they are getting ready to re-open the west bound side.

P1360206 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360210 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The crossing they were starting to lay last time is now complete and provides access to the footway behind the stop and also to the platform.

P1360213 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360218 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360219 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360225 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A quick diversion behind Quay West.

P1360234 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360237 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Ceremonial unveiling of the No entry Except Trams signs.

P1360242 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

30 mph along Trafford wharf Road.

P1360243 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360248 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

10 mph round the curve into Warren Bruce Road.

P1360251 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360254 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This short section of track awaiting embedding is the location of the special friction modifier equipment for the inbound curve. There is a similar section on Trafford Wharf Road for the outbound line.

P1360257 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I got lucky here whilst chatting to one of the MPT guys. He offered to get me some photographs of the equipment installed so far. There are two separate systems installed. Apparently one is a fairly normal track lubricator and the other is a fluid water based system.

P1360260 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360261 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360263 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360264 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Fingers crossed it all works as it is supposed to.

Feeder cables connected.

P1360267 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360269 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360271 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

10 mph entry into the turnback.

P1360274 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The PPI is there now for the entrance points and the final bit of concrete embedding is awaited.

P1360276 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360278 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle will follow later today along with Part 3......


----------



## Freel07

marni1971 said:


> The extended shelter at Cornbrook is long overdue but by god does anyone involved with the project care about design and appearance?


It certainly is overdue yes and I have to say it doesn't look as bad as I expected. To be honest I think you could erect almost anything in the Cornbrook area and it would improve the surroundings :lol:. The whole area is appalling, especially those horrendous new brick faced apartment blocks on Chester Road.


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk October 30th Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle. This stretch is probably the least dramatic in terms of visible changes so it may appear I have padded things out a bit.

Village Circle from Village Way. The Pod-Trak elevated platforms are still around.

P1360280 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

TMS VECOM loops are appearing, the more of these I see the more I am convinced that there will be no mesh radio along this line.

P1360283 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village stop

P1360285 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

with VECOM loops

P1360289 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360291 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Continuing west.

P1360292 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360294 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue/CHEP entrance.

P1360295 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360299 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360298 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west towards Mosley Road.

P1360301 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360305 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The feeders from Praed Road substation are connected now along with surge arrestors.

P1360306 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360309 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Praed Road substation, I'm not sure of the correct name for this sub.

P1360307 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Traction return cables still to be connected to the rails.

P1360308 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cross track pedestrian crossing near the Exide building.

P1360310 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360311 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360312 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360314 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

10 mph across Mosley Road curves.

P1360316 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Mosley Road junction.

P1360318 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360319 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Cycle crossing signals and buttons. The only other place I have noticed these is Phoenix Way just before the stop at Barton Square.

P1360327 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

30 mph along Village Way towards Parkway Circle.

P1360322 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking back east walking along Village Way towards Parkway,

P1360330 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and now west towards Parkway.

P1360332 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360336 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Landscaping work in progress.

P1360340 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway stop which doesn't seem to have changed for quite a while. I suppose that is inevitable since it advanced quite early on.

P1360339 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360346 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360348 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre follows soon.....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk 30th October Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

Parkway Circle looking east,

P1360350 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and now looking up Parkway.

P1360353 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parallel feeder cables connected at the top of Parkway.

P1360358 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

10 mph across the carriageway at Parkway. it is strange that there seem to be large gaps in the speed signing at present.

P1360361 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It will be 20 mph down towards Parkway Circle.

P1360366 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then 40 mph alongside Parkway.

P1360362 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360369 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360368 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is a staged lowering of the speed from 40 mph to 15 mph approaching the curves to Barton Dock Road.

P1360375 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360379 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Some highway works on Barton Dock Road have diverted the pedestrian crossing and provided a couple of new viewpoints.

P1360380 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The 40 mph speed sign for the inbound section alongside Parkway is just visible. I don't think I would like to use that cycle lane which just seems to peter out.

P1360383 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Barton Dock Road. 

P1360385 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360386 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Fibre optic cable splicing in progress.

P1360390 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Some promotional banners near Mercury Way. Note the tape covering the stop names at Barton Square and Trafford Centre. I will reveal what is under it shortly.

P1360394 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360395 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360396 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now the stop names.

So what originally seemed to be Event City at some point changed to a more sensible long term alternative of Barton Dock Road. It appears it may be changing again, to what I wonder?

P1360398 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It does appear that perhaps the final stop will be called Trafford Centre after all which explains the covered info on one or two stops.

P1360399 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

By the way the tape was already flaking off and I merely exposed enough of the text to illustrate the point. I left it better covered than when I arrived.

25 mph alongside the Holiday Inn.

P1360400 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But I can't recall seeing a sign for the section alongside Event City.

P1360404 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360409 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I did find inbound speed signage at the Phoenix Way end. 30 mph immediately after Phoenix Way rising to 40 mph so I guess something similar will apply outbound from Mercury Way.

P1360420a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050452 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The stop with no name, at Barton Square.

P1360411 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360419 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360420 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Distinctive paving.

P1360412 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

PIDS displays switched on under test.

P1360413 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360416 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360417 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360424 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360428 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Barton Dock Road crossing. It appears to be a 10 mph crossing.

P1360430 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360443 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From above, there appeared to be a site meeting in progress.

P1360431 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360433 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360436 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

15 mph alongside the car parks.

P1360440 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching the terminus.

P1360446 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360447 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

10 mph through the crossovers.

P1360448 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

All the solid panelled hoardings have now gone right to the end of the site. there is also a new pedestrian crossing now nearer to the platform.

P1360450 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360451 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360471 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Connections for the point blocking circuits.

P1360452 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360453 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Point controller cabinets.

P1360454 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr
P1360459 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360461 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360463 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They are clearing the worksite beyond the platform.

P1360464 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360465 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360472 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360473 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360475 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360477 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Substation and compound.

P1360467 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

A trip into town on Tuesday to attend an IMechE presentation on the experiences so far with the Sheffield Rotherham Tram Train Trial provided an opportunity to try for some twilight shots at a number of locations including St Peters Square, Lower Mosley Street and Deansgate Castlefield.

Starting at SPS around 16:15 (the EXIF data on my camera is wrong regarding the time).

P1050462 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050470 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050475a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050483 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050486 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050490 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050502 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I didn't quite manage the full 4 trams shot here.

P1050504 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Lower Mosley Street around 16:30.

P1050528 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050532 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Deansgate Castlefield just before 18:00.

P1050556 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I'm not sure where this double had originated but I'd hazard a guess it was Bury or Queens Road depot.

P1050558 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050561 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050567 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050568 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally I walked to Victoria for a train to Ashton as I just missed a tram from St Peters Square. I noticed the SPAS beacons were flashing and thought I'd try for a photograph. It took several attempts before I got these 2 reasonable shots.

P1050576a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050583a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

I managed to get down to Trafford Road to have a look at what was going on this morning. A bit of a problematic trip as I had intended to combine train ans tram to get to Trafford Bar and then walk over to Trafford Road bridge, however I had forgotten that Northern don't like running trains on Sundays so had to modify my plans catching a tram from Ashton to Piccadilly Gardens the a short walk to St Peters Square to make use of the good selection of services to Trafford Bar. The weather was far more damp down in Trafford than in Ashton and it only got worse.

P1050588 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There were certainly a good number of trams up at Pomona but sadly most of what I saw seemed to be content to operate between Pomona and the Eccles Line. 

P1050591 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050592 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Fingers crossed this one would come down the ramp.

P1050596 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

But no off along the Eccles Line.

P1050598 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This one 3078 returning from where ever they were turning back on the Eccles Line.

DSC_1610 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking closely at this photograph I see there are 4 mph TSRs now on both curves at Pomona.

DSC_1612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now where is this going I wonder?

DSC_1615 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Finally, success. Cautiously at first.

DSC_1617a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1618a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Then speed picks up.

DSC_1620a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1623 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Passing the substation.

DSC_1625 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now off towards Wharfside where I assumed it would turn back.
DSC_1627 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr


A quick dash to the other side of Trafford Road hoping it might stay at Wharfside for while so I could get a decent set of photos. But no, by the time I had crossed through 4 signal controlled crossings it was on its way back,

DSC_1629 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1630 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1632 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050606 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050607 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and then it was gone. Crossing back over the road I found the double had completely disappeared, presumably well on its way to Cornbrook. I had been trying to guess what the movements were by using the Pomona PIDS feed and as there didn't seem to be any more Trafford Park movements in the near future and the rain was getting worse I gave it up as a bad job and headed back via Trafford Bar.


----------



## aquaticko

So glad to see Manchester The First is doing well. I'll be sure to visit next time I'm in England.


----------



## Freel07

Yesterday I took another walk along the Trafford Park Line project. Given the current stage of completion I wasn't particularly expecting to see a lot of change. I will let you judge for yourselves however as I was pleasantly surprised. As usual 3 posts starting from Pomona.

Part 1 Pomona to Village Circle.

At Pomona all the signals are once again bagged after the weekend's testing.

P1360490 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360492 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Down below on Pomona Strand paving and fencing continues.

P1360498 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360500 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360503 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360506 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It seems the 4mph TSRs appliy to both the Eccles and Trafford Park Lines. The TSR sign on the outbound on POM02S signal doesn't have any directional arrow so must apply to both routes. 

P1360508 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Trafford Road one big change is visible, nice shiny rails :lol:. It appears to me as though test trams must have been running on Monday night if the degree of shine is anything to go by.

P1360515 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west now.

P1050610 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050611 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050615 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The views along Wharf End are much better now that the fences have been removed. Again great to see shiny rails.

P1050617 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050622 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharfside and its crossover.

P1050632 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was a group of guys unloading the crowd control barriers ready for installation.

P1050627 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050634 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360520 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360521 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The almost deserted MPT car park.

P1360525 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Power switching cubicles behind the MPT site offices.

P1360526 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The re-opened Trafford Wharf Road by Quay West.

P1360528 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I don't think it was strictly true when they said that the final concrete pour took place a couple of weeks ago. Not the concrete pump wagon in this photograph. I later noticed a mixer delivering concrete.

P1360529 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The curves from the Wharf into IWMN stop. Still final landscaping to complete.

P1360533 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IWMN stop, PIDS illuminated. In fact I think they were switched on at every stop.

P1360536 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360540 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360543 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360546 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They appear to be restoring damaged sections of the Wharf side walk now.

P1360554 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050637 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050640 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back on Trafford Wharf Road the views have been opened right up now.

P1360548 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360557 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360559 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360564 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360565 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360566 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching the 'Coronation Street' curves.

P1360577 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360578 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The outbound friction modifier equipment.

P1360580 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I hope this kit is going to be a lot better protected than this eventually.

P1360586 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360589 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360585 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360593 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The inbound equipment on Warren Bruce Road.

P1360596 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360597 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The track on Warren Bruce Road is still fenced off.

P1360594 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Note the temporary 30mph speed sign.

P1360600 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Point controller cubicles for the turnback.

P1360601 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now something I haven't seen anywhere else on this line. Two Mesh radio access points.

P1360598a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360603 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

In fact I missed the first one as I walked past. I did wonder whether I had missed others as I walked up from Pomona and I therefore took special attention as I continued my exploration but saw no more.

New PPI as yet not commissioned and speed sign at the top end of Warren Bruce Road

P1360605 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

CCTV at the top end of the turnback.

P1360606 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360609 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360611 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle will follow shortly......


----------



## Freel07

Metrolink Trafford Park Line walk Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

Village Circle.

Some footway surfacing works being completed.

P1360612 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360613 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was a team cable pulling between Village Circle and Village Stop.

P1360614 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360616 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another group were working on the hand rails.

P1360617 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360620 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360622 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As with Trafford Wharf Road Village Way has reopened to two way traffic now right through to Parkway Circle.

P1360627 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The tramway is still fenced off though.

P1360629 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360633 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360635 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360634 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360631 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I think the guy in this shot was measuring the height and stagger of the contact wire.

P1360637 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360642 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Praed Road substation.

P1360643 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360645 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Mosley Road junction.

P1360647 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360652 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360656 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360655 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Although the tramway is fenced right through to Parkway Circle the reopening of the westbound carriageway has opened up new views.

P1360659 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360661 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360665 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360667 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360670 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360671 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360674 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Parkway stop another team working on the stop hand rails. In the first shot the time is just visible on one of the PIDS.

P1360678 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360677 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford centre will follow later today as I need to go out for a while....


----------



## Freel07

Metrolink Trafford Park Line project walk Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

Parkway Circle.

P1360679 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway.

P1360680 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Still no sign of traffic signals at the point where the line crosses.

P1360681 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A few views of that area from a different perspective. Still outside the site fencing by the way.

P1360690 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360682 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360683 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360686 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There may be no traffic signals just yet but the road traffic stop line is visible so that points to signals being provided.

P1360687 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back to more familiar territory.

P1360691 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360694 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360698 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360700 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I did notice that there is now fencing along both parapets of the Bridgewater Canal bridge. Not sure how long its been there but I hadn't noticed it before.

P1360701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360707 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Barton Dock Road. This stretch really hasn't changed much at all.

P1360710 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360714 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360713 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360715 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360716 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360717 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360718 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They were replacing some of the traffic studs at Phoenix Way junction.

P1360719 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The stop with no name, Barton Dock Road?

P1360721 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360723 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360724 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360726 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360727 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the footbridge.

P1360730 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360731 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360733 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360736 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360737 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trafford Centre.

P1360742 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360746 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360752 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Motorised facing points track circuit connection locations.

P1360753 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360757 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360758 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I am, assuming this is where the covered walkway will be.

P1360760 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360768 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360770 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Speed signage approaching the platform,

P1360767 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and departing from it.

P1360772 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360771 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360773 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360775 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360778 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trafford Centre substation.

P1360781 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Tidying up at the end of the line.

P1360780 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's all for this trip. I wonder if the next walk will include any trams?


----------



## WingTips

*One of our roving photographers has been out and about recently...*



madannie said:


> A few rather mundane ones from my most recent visit last Saturday. First part of the day was spent at the Museum of Transport and then I lingered in the city centre spending much time watching buses rather than trams for a change, and videoing trams rather than photographing them.
> 
> 3062 at Queens Road
> 
> 
> 3026 and 3029 approaching Deansgate - Castlefield
> 
> 
> 3101 and 3117 at Piccadilly Gardens
> 
> 
> 3076 at St Peter's Square with a platform full of football fans waiting to squeeze on the next Ashton tram
> 
> 
> 3088 at St Peter's Square with a destination I have not photographed before


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2022323&page=41


----------



## Freel07

Yesterday whilst the weather was fine and dry I decided to take what I suspect will be my final walk along the Trafford Park line works before full scale test running commences hopefully in the New Year.

As I suspected the amount of change is now less visible although there were sill a number of work groups active along the route. As usual I will divide the photos into 3 groups and although some will seem to show no change from my last set I will include them for the sake of completeness. I will attempt to fully proof read the posts this time to avoid duplicates :lol:.

Part 1 starts at Pomona and takes us to Village Circle.

Pomona where there is little or no visible change since last month. It seemed to me that the team on the viaduct were installing kick plates to the lower edge of the viaduct railings.

P1360782 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360786 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Below the viaduct the paving under the first two spans looks complete. Behind the blue barriers it looked like a new power cable duct system was being installed. Whether this is related to Metrolink or is for the development on the Pomona Docks site I couldn't tell.

P1360791 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360792 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is still fencing and finishing to complete under the third span.

P1360795 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Throstles Nest Bridge. Note the TSR signage approaching the junction. This must be the first extension to have a TSR before opening.

P1360801 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Steps giving staff access between the track and substation.

P1360804 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Trafford Road all that's missing are the trams. I still can't make out what the final finish will be for the walkway alongside the ship canal between the Pomona end of the viaduct and where the paved area ends. It will certainly be very narrow alongside the structure.

P1360806 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I've just noticed the sunlight reflecting on the viaduct from Exchange Quay.

P1360808 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Trafford Road, again not a lot to see in terms of change although there is a small group working at Wharfside.

P1050780 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050778 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050782 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east from Wharf End

P1050796 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and west from the same place.

P1050798 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The small group that we saw working trackside were in fact 2 groups. This guy seemed to be constructing some shuttering.

P1050802 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Whilst the other group were from Thales and were working on one of the point indicators associated with the crossover.

P1050803 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Speed limit signage approaching Wharfside.

P1050804 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and a warning sign for the low wire height along this section.

P1360814 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Wharfside the 'cattle pens' for the Old Trafford crowds are being installed.

P1360817 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360819 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I spotted the speed sign for the section along the wharf after Wharfside, 30 mph.

P1360820 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360824 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Grouting or sealing in progress around the steps to the platform.

P1360826 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The area beyond Wharfside has been tidied up in readiness for handing back to the landowner.

P1360831 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360832 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360833 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360835 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360847 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360853 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050808 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050812 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360863 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Quay West forming a colourful backdrop to IWMN stop.

P1360851 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360854 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360866 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trafford Wharf Road.

P1360868 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360870 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360874 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360884 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was a chap carrying electrical safety tests on the various lamp posts and signage posts.

P1360887 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360892 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The outbound 'Coronation Street lubricator installation.

P1360895 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360896 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The small white or grey dots on the gauge corner of the rail are the openings for the grease.

P1360900 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360901 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Warren Bruce Road.

P1360907 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Signs of activity on the rails, I wasn't aware that a tram had been through the previous night when I took the photos.

P1360908 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360910 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The inbound lubricators.

P1360912 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again signs of grease application are visible.

P1360915 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Hopefully the two control units will be suitably protected eventually.

P1360914 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360919 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360920 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The temporary access/exit from the Hovis site is being reclaimed now.

P1360923 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360925 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360929 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360932 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

PPI controlling entry into the siding.

P1360934 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360936 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360941 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle to follow......


----------



## Freel07

Yesterday whilst the weather was fine and dry I decided to take what I suspect will be my final walk along the Trafford Park line works before full scale test running commences hopefully in the New Year.

As I suspected the amount of change is now less visible although there were sill a number of work groups active along the route. As usual I will divide the photos into 3 groups and although some will seem to show no change from my last set I will include them for the sake of completeness. I will attempt to fully proof read the posts this time to avoid duplicates :lol:.

Part 1 starts at Pomona and takes us to Village Circle.

Pomona where there is little or no visible change since last month. It seemed to me that the team on the viaduct were installing kick plates to the lower edge of the viaduct railings.

P1360782 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360786 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Below the viaduct the paving under the first two spans looks complete. Behind the blue barriers it looked like a new power cable duct system was being installed. Whether this is related to Metrolink or is for the development on the Pomona Docks site I couldn't tell.

P1360791 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360792 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There is still fencing and finishing to complete under the third span.

P1360795 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Throstles Nest Bridge. Note the TSR signage approaching the junction. This must be the first extension to have a TSR before opening.

P1360801 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Steps giving staff access between the track and substation.

P1360804 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Trafford Road all that's missing are the trams. I still can't make out what the final finish will be for the walkway alongside the ship canal between the Pomona end of the viaduct and where the paved area ends. It will certainly be very narrow alongside the structure.

P1360806 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I've just noticed the sunlight reflecting on the viaduct from Exchange Quay.

P1360808 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Trafford Road, again not a lot to see in terms of change although there is a small group working at Wharfside.

P1050780 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050778 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050782 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking east from Wharf End

P1050796 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and west from the same place.

P1050798 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The small group that we saw working trackside were in fact 2 groups. This guy seemed to be constructing some shuttering.

P1050802 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Whilst the other group were from Thales and were working on one of the point indicators associated with the crossover.

P1050803 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Speed limit signage approaching Wharfside.

P1050804 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and a warning sign for the low wire height along this section.

P1360814 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At Wharfside the 'cattle pens' for the Old Trafford crowds are being installed.

P1360817 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360819 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I spotted the speed sign for the section along the wharf after Wharfside, 30 mph.

P1360820 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360824 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Grouting or sealing in progress around the steps to the platform.

P1360826 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The area beyond Wharfside has been tidied up in readiness for handing back to the landowner.

P1360831 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360832 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360833 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360835 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360847 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360853 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050808 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050812 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360863 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Quay West forming a colourful backdrop to IWMN stop.

P1360851 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360854 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360866 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trafford Wharf Road.

P1360868 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360870 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360874 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360884 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was a chap carrying electrical safety tests on the various lamp posts and signage posts.

P1360887 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360892 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The outbound 'Coronation Street lubricator installation.

P1360895 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360896 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The small white or grey dots on the gauge corner of the rail are the openings for the grease.

P1360900 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360901 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Warren Bruce Road.

P1360907 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Signs of activity on the rails, I wasn't aware that a tram had been through the previous night when I took the photos.

P1360908 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360910 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The inbound lubricators.

P1360912 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again signs of grease application are visible.

P1360915 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Hopefully the two control units will be suitably protected eventually.

P1360914 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360919 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360920 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The temporary access/exit from the Hovis site is being reclaimed now.

P1360923 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360925 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360929 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360932 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

PPI controlling entry into the siding.

P1360934 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360936 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360941 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle to follow......


----------



## Freel07

Metrolink Trafford Park Line walk part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

Village Circle from Village Way looking towards Wharfside. There is less change to show along here so fewer photos.

P1360944 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village Way

P1360945 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village stop.

P1360951 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360958 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village Way again looking towards Fifth Avenue.

P1360959 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360965 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360966 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village Way Fifth Avenue area. I'm not sure what had happened to leave all that broken car glass adjacent to the traffic signal pole but there was no damage apparent.

P1360969 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On towards Mosley Road now.

P1360975 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

All the rail baseplates at the transition joints have been grouted in now.

P1360977 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360981 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360983 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Although the destination info isn't visible in this photo the bus was on the 250 to Piccadilly. This gave me the idea that they may have been running via Parkway and Village Way and that if I caught one back from the Trafford Centre I might get some shots of the track alongside Parkway. However it was not to be, they were being diverted via Westinghouse Road and Parkway Circle due to road works at the junction of Mosley Road and Westinghouse Road and it seems that this one had got lost.

P1360987 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Crossing Mosley Road will be at 10 mph.

P1360990 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360993 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

These yellow markings seem to indicate the route of a gas main. surely after all this time they aren't going to dig this up now hno:.

P1360996 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360999 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

30 mph along here after Mosley Road.

P1360997 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370006 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370003 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370008 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The approach to Parkway stop.

P1370013 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was a team painting handrails here.

P1370014 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370018 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway Circle.

P1370020 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford centre follows......


----------



## Freel07

Metrolink Trafford Park Line walk part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

Village Circle from Village Way looking towards Wharfside. There is less change to show along here so fewer photos.

P1360944 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village Way

P1360945 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village stop.

P1360951 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360958 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village Way again looking towards Fifth Avenue.

P1360959 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360965 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360966 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village Way Fifth Avenue area. I'm not sure what had happened to leave all that broken car glass adjacent to the traffic signal pole but there was no damage apparent.

P1360969 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On towards Mosley Road now.

P1360975 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

All the rail baseplates at the transition joints have been grouted in now.

P1360977 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360981 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360983 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Although the destination info isn't visible in this photo the bus was on the 250 to Piccadilly. This gave me the idea that they may have been running via Parkway and Village Way and that if I caught one back from the Trafford Centre I might get some shots of the track alongside Parkway. However it was not to be, they were being diverted via Westinghouse Road and Parkway Circle due to road works at the junction of Mosley Road and Westinghouse Road and it seems that this one had got lost.

P1360987 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Crossing Mosley Road will be at 10 mph.

P1360990 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360993 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

These yellow markings seem to indicate the route of a gas main. surely after all this time they aren't going to dig this up now hno:.

P1360996 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1360999 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

30 mph along here after Mosley Road.

P1360997 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370006 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370003 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370008 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The approach to Parkway stop.

P1370013 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was a team painting handrails here.

P1370014 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370018 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway Circle.

P1370020 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford centre follows......


----------



## Freel07

Metrolink Trafford Park Line walk part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

Parkway Circle looking back towards Village Way.

P1370022 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway.

P1370025 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

We now can see that there are traffic signals where the line crosses Parkway.

P1370023 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Both tram signals are erected.

P1370031 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370030 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There were a couple of guys working on the UTC signal controller.

P1370034 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Speed will be 10 mph across Parkway.

P1370035 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Once across the road it rises to 40 mph alongside Parkway. You may just be able to spot the sign hidden amongst the Heras fencing on the right.

P1370024 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and again just in front of the signal company van.

P1370037a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The light was against decent photos along Parkway I'm afraid. It's hard enough getting shots showing the wiring anyway.

P1370051 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Quite why this set of parallel feeder cable connections are so long eludes me.

P1370052 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

25mph approaching dropping to 15mph round the curves onto Barton Dock Road.

P1370054 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The inbound 40 mph sign after the curve is just visible from Barton Dock Road.

P1370056 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370061 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Also 40 mph alongside Barton Dock Road.

P1370060 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370066 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This guy was sealing the joints in the concrete track slab.

P1370072 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370074 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching the stop at Barton Square.

P1370078 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370080 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Interestingly here the system wide PA about not smoking on the system was playing loud and clear.

P1370082 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Barton Dock Road crossing.

P1370085 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A few from above.

P1370088 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370091 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It seems to be 15 mph alongside Barton Dock Road.

P1370096 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370101 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The entire area in front of Selfridges is now fenced off, is this for the construction of the covered way linking the stop to the Trafford Centre I wonder.

P1370125 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370103 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370104 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370127 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370129 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching the Trafford Centre stop now.

P1370108 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370110 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370113 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Excuse the sun!!

P1370114 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370118 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370130 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370131 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Foot path surfacing work in progress.

P1370121 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370124 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370139 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370141 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's all for this time.


----------



## WingTips

Thanks for the great update Steve, much appreciated.


----------



## WingTips

*"Manchester Metrolink: Trafford Park line expected to open in 2020*

*19 December 2019 at 5:30am* 

*An announcement on the opening of a new Metrolink line in Manchester is expected later today.*

The route will connect the Trafford Centre to the tram network for the first time.

Representatives from organisations involved in the extension will be seen testing the Trafford Park line later.

Construction work on an extra 5.5km of track began in late 2016.
Six new tram stops are planned: Wharfside, Imperial War Museum North, Village, Parkway, EventCity and Trafford Centre.

Metrolink opened in 1992 and currently has 93 stops reaching areas including Altrincham, Ashton-under-Lyne, Bury, Eccles, Oldham, Manchester Airport and Rochdale.

It is the country's largest light railway system."

https://www.itv.com/news/granada/2019-12-19/announcement-expected-on-new-metrolink-line-opening/


----------



## WingTips

*Line testing now well underway on the New TPL...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> _Well hush mah moot, caught at it again!!_
> 
> A few more down and under :-
> 
> 2019-12-19 060 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 061 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 063 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 064 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I think this one shows the M5000's capability for vertical articulation? :-
> 
> 2019-12-19 066 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 067 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 068 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 069 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 070 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Well I chose the North Bank as it's easier to get under Trafford Road than negotiating all those pedestrian crossings at the top!! _But by now time was getting on and anxiety rising - only half an hour to the medical appointment to have my stitches out from the Laparoscopic Cholecystectomy I had last week . . . :colbert:_
> 
> A few more to follow . . .
> 
> :cheers::banana:


----------



## WingTips

*More from Johnny de Rivative on the TPL...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Anyway, once it had passed under Trafford Road I had to go running like Puck to catch up (holding on to my belly-button still with its stitches in where the gall bladder had passed through last week!) :-
> 
> 2019-12-19 071 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Thankfully the gate was open :-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny de Rivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Well hush mah moot, caught at it again!!_
> 
> A few more down and under :-
> 
> [url=https://flic.kr/p/2i2Ngsc]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Johnny de Rivative said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2019-12-19 060 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 061 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 063 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 064 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> I think this one shows the M5000's capability for vertical articulation? :-
> 
> 2019-12-19 066 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 067 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 068 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 069 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 070 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Well I chose the North Bank as it's easier to get under Trafford Road than negotiating all those pedestrian crossings at the top!! _But by now time was getting on and anxiety rising - only half an hour to the medical appointment to have my stitches out from the Laparoscopic Cholecystectomy I had last week . . . :colbert:_
> 
> A few more to follow . . .
> 
> :cheers::banana:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]2019-12-19 072 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> By the time I got through it was at Wharfside, where it thankfully paused for a few moments :-
> 
> 2019-12-19 075 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Off again :-
> 
> 2019-12-19 076 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 078 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Starting to climb the rise as the island gnomes look on :-
> 
> 2019-12-19 085 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2019-12-19 087 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Getting beyond the limits of my zoom now, and no time to faff about! :-
> 
> 2019-12-19 089 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> And off she goes around the corner into the waiting arms of our esteemed and erudite colleague Mr Freel, who had no doubt hot-footed it along to IWM just as fast and just in time! The gnomes wave goodbye :-
> 
> 2019-12-19 091 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> Happy days.
> 
> _And by the way I just made it to the clinic in time to have my staples removed . . . _
> 
> :grouphug:
> :banana::banana::banana:
> :cheers:
Click to expand...


----------



## Freel07

I know these photos are rather old and out of date but i forgot to post them before Christmas. They are the set I posted over on the Metrolink Extensions thread on December 19th which Johnny referred to above.

Right now to pick from my earlier taster shot. As I mentioned above I though Trafford Wharf Road starting at IWMN might provide some decent shots and here are the results.

After hanging around like Johnny for around an hour or so I was eventually rewarded. I had some prior notice as I had been chatting to the MPT chaps at the stop and they told me when 3105 left Pomona. I did also have some info from an insider onboard.

DSC_1637 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1641 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They briefly paused here whilst the UTC chaps set the road signals to red to allow a safe crossing.

DSC_1643 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This gave me chance to get across the road to get some shots as they crossed into the centre of the road. You may just make out one of the UTC folks at the signal controller.

DSC_1647 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As there were a few staff walking ahead and also the UTC team needed to get to Warren Bruce Road progress was sedate which was great for me.

DSC_1650 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1653 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1655 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1660 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another wait whilst the lights were set to red.

DSC_1663 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Off they go.

DSC_1664 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up Warren Bruce Road again at a sedate speed. I thought I might lose them now but I managed to chase them a little further.

DSC_1667 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1669 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050906 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Off across Village Circle.

P1050912 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That was enough for me.


----------



## Freel07

Before Christmas there was a daylight run for the elected Mayor of the Manchester Combnied Authority along the Trafford Park Line. I posted photos on the Metrolink Extension thread but omitted to post them on here. Apologies for the omission and here is the original post, better late than never.

I thought Trafford Wharf Road starting at IWMN might provide some decent shots and here are the results.

After hanging around like Johnny for around an hour or so I was eventually rewarded. I had some prior notice as I had been chatting to the MPT chaps at the stop and they told me when 3105 left Pomona. I did also have some info from an insider onboard.

DSC_1637 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1641 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They briefly paused here whilst the UTC chaps set the road signals to red to allow a safe crossing.

DSC_1643 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This gave me chance to get across the road to get some shots as they crossed into the centre of the road. You may just make out one of the UTC folks at the signal controller.

DSC_1647 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As there were a few staff walking ahead and also the UTC team needed to get to Warren Bruce Road progress was sedate which was great for me.

DSC_1650 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1653 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1655 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1660 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Another wait whilst the lights were set to red.

DSC_1663 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Off they go.

DSC_1664 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Up Warren Bruce Road again at a sedate speed. I thought I might lose them now but I managed to chase them a little further.

DSC_1667 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1669 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1050906 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Off across Village Circle.

P1050912 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That was enough for me.


----------



## Freel07

Duplicate post to try to correct a problem with the thread page links.


----------



## Freel07

I had another walk along the Trafford Park Line yesterday, probably my last before it is handed over for daytime test and training running.

Once again I didn't really expect any great changes as it has reached the stage where all the exciting stuff is done.

Once again I will post the photographs in 3 stages to make things easier to read starting with Pomona to Village Circle as usual.

At Pomona not much other than rusty rails to see.

P1370331 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370335 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However down below on Pomona Strand all the temporary fencing along the road has now gone and we can once again walk along the road side.

P1370347 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

However the newly paving area under the viaduct is still fenced off.

P1370351 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370357 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370358 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370362 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This has opened up a new view of the ramp.

P1370363 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370365 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370369 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370370 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This work group appeared to be working on one of the rail expansion joints.

P1370367 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Trafford Road Bridge. Note that the trackside footpath isn't paved, it is simply hardcore. Whether this is permanent remains to be seen.

P1370374 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west over Wharfside.

P1060298 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060300 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From Wharf End.

P1060311 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060312 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060317 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Wharfside stop where there were still some folks working.

P1370386 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

If you look to the right hand side of this photo you may make out two poles which carried one of the outbound stop name boards which have now been removed.

P1370387 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trams to the Trafford Centre. Note the gap.

P1370389 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370392 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

More planting has taken place alongside the wharfside walk.

P1370397 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370400 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Further west near Quay West tidying up and fencing are still in progress.

P1370410 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IWMN signs are still covered up but the stop name now appears on the shelter coving panels and it is Imperial War Museum no 'North'. Also the recently placed TVMs were being worked on.

P1370416 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370418 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370419 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370421 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Not a very good picture from the end of the lifting bridge but the repairs to the wharfside paving are complete and it looks as though there is still some fencing to complete where the levels change. Note the speed signage and what appears to be a coasting sign which to me seems to be where the section insulators are for the end of the special feeding section.

P1060322 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On the side of the wall supporting the tramway they have installed lettering (or some of it) with the location Trafford Wharf. Someone must have forgotten the 'O' :lol: or can't spell.

P1060326 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060327 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trafford Wharf Road, from here on most of the track is accessible now.

P1370425 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370431 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370438 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At the corner of Warren Bruce Road there was a drainage team working, Lanes for Drains and United Utilities.

P1370440 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Man looking down hole!

P1370441 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370442 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The trailing points from the pocket track.

P1370446 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Lineside planting along Warren Bruce Road.

P1370445 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370449 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370457 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370461 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370463 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village Circle where there seemed to be some further landscaping underway.

P1370465 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle to follow.....


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk through part 2 Village Circle to Parkway Circle.

Landscaping on the western side of Village Circle.

P1370469 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370471 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The footpath along the rear of Village stop is now open.

P1370473 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370475 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Village stop.

P1370479 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Outbound stop name board removed.

P1370483 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370486 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Looking west from Village stop.

P1370488 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370492 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Fifth Avenue.

P1370493 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370494 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370504 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370507 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

One thing I noticed is the pole numbering as seen here at Praed Road feeders. The normal format uses the line name for the first character (for instance A for Ashton Line) followed by a letter indicating the side of the track (U=outbound, S= centre and I= inbound) followed by a chainage. Does PU 06/115 allow for the Port Salford extension I wonder.

P1370509 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Praed Road substation.

P1370511 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370515 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Mosley Road.

P1370519 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370527 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370535 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again the removal of the temporary fencing has improved the views between Mosley Road and Parkway.

P1370534 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370538 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370539 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370541 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway stop in the background.

P1370546 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370550 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway stop where there seemed to be some form of inspection in progress.

P1370554 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It's not immediately obvious but again here the outbound stop name boards have been removed.

P1370556 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370559 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370560 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370563 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway Circle.

P1370568 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Part 3 will follow this evening.......


----------



## Freel07

Trafford Park Line walk through Part 3 Parkway Circle to Trafford Centre.

At Parkway Circle it does look as though work has started on the Park and Ride car park now. I know I had suggested this previously but things do seem to be happening now.

P1370572 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370574 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370576 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370586 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway Circle south west side.

P1370577 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Parkway.

P1370581 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The traffic lights at the top of Parkway are in and working.

P1370590 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370600 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There's not a lot to see alongside Parkway between the lights and Barton Dock Road.

P1370603 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370606 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Sadly as predicted the new canal bridge abutments have suffered graffiti attacks. At least they match the road bridge abutments now hno:

P1370608 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370609 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370610 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370615 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

They have planted trees alongside the retaining walls.

P1370617 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Back up at road level. The approach to the Barton Dock Road curve.

P1370621 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Barton Dock Road.

P1370625 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again the temporary fences have been removed now along Barton Dock Road.

P1370628 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370632 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370633 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370640 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370644 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370649 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Phoenix Way junction with the as yet un-named stop beyond.

P1370656 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370658 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There were a couple of guys installing a TVM base on the inbound platform.

P1370663 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Barton Dock Road crossing

P1370664 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from above.

P1370665 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370666 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Again temporary fencing no more!

P1370674 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370675 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Work on the redevelopment in front of Selfridges.

P1370676 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370709 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370712 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The approach to Trafford Centre stop.

P1370677 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370678 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370683 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Soak testing the blocking circuit for the motorised facing points.

P1370684 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370685 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370687 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370689 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As elsewhere the stop is still fenced off.

P1370692 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370695 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370697 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370704 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370699 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Landscaping beyond the platform. Note the run-off ramps at the end of the track.

P1370699 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370700 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370702 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Despite the left hand switch blade standing off from the stock rail the PPI was showing clear. Some fine adjustment needed?

P1370705 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370706 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370714 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1370717 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Trafford Centre substation.

P1370720 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The end of the line, for now?

P1370721 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's all folks. Roll on daylight testing.


----------



## WingTips

Superb update as always freel, looks like everything heading towards the TPL opening in the Spring.


----------



## WingTips

*One of our Roving Reporters was out and about recently with an update of the TPL...*



r02bapurdie said:


> Pictures that I took yesterday between Pomona and Imperial War museum.
> 
> Junction at Pomona where track heading off to Trafford Centre look slight rusted but that could be dump weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always thought this was going be public footpath leading down to tracks but I see it be for workmen.
> 
> 
> 
> This lot was took in and around Trafford rd bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next lot was took at Wharfside where apart from board for events turnstile I didn't notice anything new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Events turnstile look finishes now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next lot are around Imperial War museum stop where I didn't realise it wasn't that far down from Wharfside/MediaCity stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Board up near to Imperial War Museum stop showing new line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it wouldn't be too long until we start seeing daylight testing running on this route.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2482


----------



## WingTips

*"Drivers being trained on new Trafford Park Metrolink line before opening"*
*
"Drivers have been out testing the new Trafford Park Metrolink line today ahead of its opening. *

*The new line is expected to open by April this year, a whole seven months sooner than originally planned.
*
After track testing began in November last year, the line has progressed to see drivers now testing the new route out for themselves in training.

The new £350 million Metrolink extension project will see six new stops added out into Trafford Park and the Trafford Centre.

The project is being supported by Trafford Council and Greater Manchester Combined Authority.

It is understood from previous information released by Metrolink that track testing (started in November) would be followed by driver training (happening now) and after that the line will open.

The final concrete was poured for the new line in November 2019, close to the Coronation Street set near Trafford Wharf Road and Warren Bruce Road.

The first daytime test tram arrived at the new Trafford Centre stop on Thursday December 19 2019 - and Trafford Council's leader Coun Andrew Western and Greater Manchester Mayor Andy Burnham were on board.

A spokesperson for Metrolink could not confirm the exact opening date for the new line, but said: "We hope to announce the public launch date soon.""

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...s/drivers-being-trained-new-trafford-17750636


----------



## Freel07

I managed to get in another walk along the Trafford Park Line today and like Johnny found that there were at least two trams in use today on Driver Training duties.

My first sighting was at IWMN when 3043 came into view heading back towards Cornbrook at around 09:50. It rather caught me unprepared and I didn't manage to get any really good shots.

P1060476 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It had obviously recently been split out from a double unit by the looks of the cab end.

P1060478 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060479 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As I then walked on towards Warren Bruce Road I kept an eye out for approaching trams. 3043 re-appeared on its way to the Trafford Centre about twenty minutes later. Unfortunately I was using two cameras and they are somewhat out of sync with their times.

P1060498 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0047 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0048 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Walking on past Village towards Fifth Avenue I thought I'd wait to see if there was any more action as I had found what I thought was a reasonable vantage point. having waited around 10 minutes 3111 hove into view outbound, apparently from what I found later this was the second shift on their first run. They are working 3 overlapping shifts using 2 trams.

P1060542 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0053 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0055 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Approaching Mosley Road 3043 re-appeared inbound.

IMG_0058 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0061 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0065 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Continuing westwards towards Parkway 3111 appears inbound in the median strip.

IMG_0068 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0072 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0075 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

There was now a fair gap before I saw any more movements and I had got to the far side of Parkway Circle before 3043 re-appeared.

IMG_0076 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0079 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0085 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

My next encounter with a tram was on Barton Dock Road by the Holiday Inn. In fact I did wonder whether I had missed one as I walked down the slip road from Parkway to Barton Dock Road.

IMG_0086 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0092 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0095 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

It re-appeared inbound as I approached Barton Dock Road stop. That grubby cab roof certainly spoils the image.

P1060566 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060568 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A few minutes later 3111 comes into view

IMG_0099 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0101 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060573 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and quickly returns inbound.

IMG_0110 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0115 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

After a quick personal needs break I find myself on the approach to the terminus where 3111 is standing up at the end of the track presumably the drivers were on meal break.

IMG_0119 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3043 arrives, now with a new set of drivers and a different trainer. These presumably are the third of the 3 shifts.

IMG_0123 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0125 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0127 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

This team all decided to take photographs before setting off back to Cornbrook.

IMG_0130 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0131 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060592 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Off they go.

IMG_0135 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0137 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0140 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A final look at 3111 still waiting for its crew.

P1060595 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I just managed to get across to the bus station before it started raining. Sorry it is rather picture heavy but I got rather carried away.


----------



## mikemcniven

Just 3040 on the driver training runs today! 







Metrolink 3040 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3040 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

Some general views along the line now between Pomona and Parkway 


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr

TVM's have appeared, with OLDER maps on them! Not sure but looked like Warlfside has the new one 


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Trafford Park Line by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## WingTips

*"Trafford Park Line opening date announced"*

*"Metrolink will open doors to some of the region’s most iconic visitor destinations when the new £350m Trafford Park Line launches on Sunday 22 March.*

The launch date announcement comes immediately after the successful completion of the project and handover of the new line to the operator, KeolisAmey Metrolink, whose drivers are currently undertaking a rigorous training programme before welcoming the first passengers onboard.

*Metrolink is already the UK’s largest tram network, running to a total of 96km and 93 stops. *The new Trafford Park line will add a further 5.5km of track and six additional stops, bringing the total to 99.

The delivery of the new line supports Greater Manchester’s progress towards a London-style transport system. Launched in June 2019, ‘Our Network’ is a ten-year plan to create an integrated, modern and accessible public network – of which further Metrolink extensions and the introduction of tram-train are focal points.

Mayor of Greater Manchester, Andy Burnham, said: “It’s great that the Trafford Park line will open for business on Sunday 22 March. It is a much-needed addition to the Metrolink network and will encourage more people to use public transport to journey around our city-region, and in doing so reduce congestion on our roads and improve the quality of our air. 

“Last June I set out Our Network - a vision for the type of world-class transport network I want us to have here in Greater Manchester. This new line is a great step towards that, and a shining example of what we can deliver with the right funding and powers.”

*The project was the first to benefit from the region’s Devolution Deal* – signed by Greater Manchester leaders and central government in November 2014, with a £20 million contribution from Trafford Council – and* has been delivered approximately seven months earlier than originally planned*

The Trafford Park line runs through Europe’s largest industrial estate, providing access to thousands of jobs, including global brands such as Kellogg’s, Unilever, Missguided, L’Oreal and Adidas. The new stops will also provide easy access to some of the North West’s top retail and leisure destinations, including intu Trafford Centre, Old Trafford stadium and Imperial War Museum North.

Leader of Trafford Council, Councillor Andrew Western, said: “The opening of the Trafford Park Line will be hugely important for the continued development of the local and regional economy. It is fantastic news for the tens of thousands of people who come to Trafford Park and the surrounding areas for work and leisure.

“It will also help get more cars off the road as visitors will now have a real transport alternative via Metrolink to some of the country’s most famous retail and leisure destinations including Manchester United and the Imperial War Museum.”

Transport for Greater Manchester’s Chief Executive, Eamonn Boylan, added: “A project of this size and scale is a huge undertaking and we are pleased at how smoothly it’s come together, meaning we’re opening the line much sooner than we anticipated.

“We’re very pleased to be welcoming passengers on board and opening up the Trafford Park area for workers, shoppers and visitors. I have no doubt it’ll make a huge difference to the area, particularly to the many local businesses.

“One particularly exciting partnership we’ve developed has been with intu Trafford Centre, and we look forward to growing our relationship in the years ahead.”

The mutually-beneficial deal between intu Trafford Centre and TfGM offers them opportunities to promote their leisure and retail destination alongside TfGM – the commercial income generated will be reinvested back into the Metrolink network. 

Find out more about the new Trafford Park Line on the TfGM website."

https://news.tfgm.com/news/trafford-park-line-launch-date-confirmed


----------



## Woonsocket54

WingTips said:


> Find out more about the new Trafford Park Line on the TfGM website."
> 
> https://news.tfgm.com/news/trafford-park-line-launch-date-confirmed


I wonder why the identity of the eastern terminus is treated as a state secret.

Trams on this line will only run as far as Cornbrook.










https://trafford-park.tfgm.com/line-map

I hope I don't get in trouble for spilling the beans.


----------



## WingTips

*Preparations continue for the opening of the New TPL...*



Johnny de Rivative said:


> Yes I thought so when I read it.
> Here's a few more of driver training in variable light :-
> 
> 2020-03-11 015 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-11 018 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-11 035 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> It was the Sport Relief races :-
> 
> 2020-03-11 039 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-11 042 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-11 044 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-11 047 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-12 001 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-12 003 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-12 004 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-12 005 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> 2020-03-12 006 by John McCarthy, on Flickr
> 
> :cheers:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=866944&page=2497


----------



## Freel07

Shadow running of the 12 minute interval service between Cornbrook and Trafford centre on the new Metrolink Trafford Park line started today. All being well public services will start on Sunday march 22nd. It seemed strange to see so many trams at regular intervals. anyway here are some shots from my rather overblown sets. Sorry there are so many and some are of indifferent quality but I was experimenting with an unfamiliar camera that I had been given and I obviously have yet to sort out the settings.

At Pomona the PIDS were showing the trial running trams.

P1060610 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060611 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

My first sighting of the day 3073 crossing the junction inbound.

IMG_0145 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Shortly afterwards 3068 arrives heading for the Trafford Centre.

IMG_0153 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The road is set for Trafford Centre

IMG_0154 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and 3068 creeps cautiously over the junction.

IMG_0156 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060617 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Viewed from Pomona Strand under the viaduct we see 3114 approaching alongside the Ship Canal.

P1060620 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3073 descends the ramp

P1060625 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

before diving under Trafford Road.

P1060627 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Trafford Road we see 3078 heading for Cornbrook.

IMG_0160 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060632 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3012 quickly follows on behind

P1060633 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and passes 3114 on the junction.

P1060640 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Alongside Wharf End 3061 heads east.

IMG_0167 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

At present Wharfside is not easy for photographers but I gave it a try. 3078 on its way back to the Trafford Centre.

P1060654 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060656 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

On Trafford Wharf Road near IWMN stop 3061 re-appears.

IMG_0170 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060667 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

As do 3073 and 3114.

P1060668 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0178 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now to Warren Bruce Road.

IMG_0189 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0191 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0201 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060676a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0212 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now I moved along to Village stop and its surroundings. 

IMG_0222 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060678 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060679 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0230 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0241 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I decided to turn back now and try for s few shots from the north side of the canal on my way to Exchange Quay, but took one or tow more on the way.

IMG_0248 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060683 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

From the footbridge to the Lowry.

P1060689 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Some of these are not of great quality I'm afraid but the sun was against me.

P1060693 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060699 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A real long distance shot as 3114 emerges from under Trafford Road.

P1060701 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060710 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0272 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0284 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0299 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now from Exchange Quay looking at the new viaduct/ramp.

IMG_0305 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

IMG_0318 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I think that's more than enough for now.


----------



## WingTips

Excellent update as always freel, looking forwards to the photos of the grand opening.


----------



## lightrail

Woonsocket54 said:


> I wonder why the identity of the eastern terminus is treated as a state secret.
> 
> Trams on this line will only run as far as Cornbrook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://trafford-park.tfgm.com/line-map
> 
> I hope I don't get in trouble for spilling the beans.


TfGM really need to hire a designer - this is the worst line map I've ever seen.

The most obvious is East Disbury is on the wrong side of the airport line. There is no alignment of lines either so it hurts the eyes. For example, the new Trafford Line could be aligned vertically with the Oldham Line (and we won't talk about those weird bends as it gets closer to Rochdale). And why does the Eccles Line bend down at the end - totally unnecessary except to fit in the circle marking the fare zones - which could be change to work much better. 

The map is lacking a sense of design.


----------



## mikemcniven

Some from shadow running today between Imperial War and Pomona, I am hoping to be out on the first day but won't be on the initial tram 


Metrolink 3117 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3032 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3074 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3117 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


Metrolink 3025 by Mike McNiven, on Flickr


----------



## Freel07

Well amid all the sad events happening at present the Metrolink Trafford PArk Line opened today March 22nd. Not wishing to compromise social distancing principles I drove to the Trafford Centre for the first tram. Having seen the first 2 departures I then drove to Village and parked behind the Trafford Park Hotel for some more pictures before finally driving to Wharfside and parking on Wharfside Way which I though would allow a short walk alongside the tramway and Ship Canal in either direction. Here goes.

intu Trafford centre first.

DSC_1670 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I may not have been travelling but a ticket was a must.

IMG_20200322_093335 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

The first arrival.

P1060787 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1672 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3073 even had a real passenger on board!

DSC_1674 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I hadn't expected the advertising wrap, apparently it was applied yesterday.

DSC_1676 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Understandably more staff than public. All posed for a team photograph.

DSC_1682 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Ready for the off

DSC_1686 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and off they go back to Cornbrook.

DSC_1670 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1670 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3063 arrives on the second journey.

DSC_1697 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1700 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

By this time the PIDS display had shutdown. One thing I did notice was that the turn rounds were very short, no more than 4 or 5 minutes.

DSC_1705 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1709 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Now off to Village Way and stop.

3102 appears inbound.

DSC_1711a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1713 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A solitary passenger waiting for the next outbound service.

DSC_1715 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

Next stop Wharfside on my journey home.

3063 heading back to Trafford Centre.

DSC_1718 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1722 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1723 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

I walked as far as the ramp.

3092 running inbound to Cornbrook.

DSC_1727a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1730 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3102 passes the former MPT site office.

DSC_1737 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1738 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3120 descends the ramp heading to Cornbrook

DSC_1745 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1748 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3092 climbs from the Trafford Road underpass.

DSC_1752a by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3073 approaches the underpass heading for Cornbrook

DSC_1759 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

and climbs to Pomona. The sun was being rather unhelpful here.

P1060810 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060812 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

3120 descends to pass under Trafford Road.

P1060816 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060818 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

P1060821 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

A final look at Wharfside.

DSC_1769 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

DSC_1773 by Steve Hyde, on Flickr

That's as far as I was wanting to go..


----------



## WingTips

*A front seat view of the Newly Opened Trafford Park Line...*



kriis101 said:


> I spotted this first thing this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice video of the Trafford line, for people like me, that haven't or can't have a ride!











Metrolink ‎Current Proposals


Just a question, when they eventually extend the Trafford Park service to Crumpsall. Will it run via 1CC or 2CC? Surely it must be 2CC? It's so under-utilised relative to 1CC. Weren't the Airport trams supposed to use 2CC too?




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------

